# Impossible d'utiliser bootcamp, problème d'espace disque



## titruf (4 Mai 2018)

Salut à tous
voila, j'essaie d'installer windows sur mon mac via bootcamp


quand j'utilise bootcamp, il me dit direct :
*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.
Le disque doit comporter au moins 40 Go d’espace libre.
*
j'ai un SDD de 256go et j'ai plus de 100go d'espace libre ! pourquoi j'ai ce message?
merci d'avance

edit.. cf photo, je vois que j'ai que 20go, pourtant quand je vais dans les infos de mon PC il me dit que jai plus de 100go d'espace libre... cf deuxième capture d'écran
je comprends plus grand chose lol


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2018)

Salut *titruf
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis les commandes informatives (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller) :

```
diskutil list
df -H /
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'exécuter)


la 1ère affiche le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

la 2è mesure les blocs alloués "occupés" au volume

la 3è mesure la taille des fichiers / dossiers de 1er rang du volume. À validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide. La commande est particulièrement lente d'éxécution et paraît parfois figée --> attends le retour de l'invite de commande à ton nom court d'utilisateur en signal de complétion.

la 4è liste les instantanés du volume

Poste ces tableaux ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations éclaireront la situation.


----------



## titruf (4 Mai 2018)

j'ai pas tout compris... j'espère que j'aurai fait correctement

```
Last login: Fri May  4 22:08:42 on ttys001
MBP-de-AnaChris:~ macbook$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            221.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MBP-de-AnaChris:~ macbook$
MBP-de-AnaChris:~ macbook$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   221G    28G    89%  700915 9223372036854074892    0%   /
MBP-de-AnaChris:~ macbook$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +

  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
503M    /usr
323M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
3,3G    /Library
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
7,6G    /System
8,1M    /.fseventsd
3,1G    /private
17M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
86G    /Users
8,1G    /Applications
177M    /opt
4,5K    /dev
18M    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores

MBP-de-AnaChris:~ macbook$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-05-04-145317
MBP-de-AnaChris:~ macbook$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2018)

Il y a *221 Go* de blocs alloués "occupés" au volume. En regard : *109 Gi* = *117 Go* de fichier recelés dans le volume. Soit une surallocation de blocs de *104 Go* !

Tu as un *snapshot* qui doit être responsable de cette surallocation. Passe la commande :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


la commande purge les *snapshots*

attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "enfin terminé la purge" en signal de complétion

Lorsque c'est fait > repasse une commande :

```
df -H /
```


et poste le tableau mis à jour de l'allocation des blocs.


----------



## titruf (5 Mai 2018)

ok je vais faire ca
mais est ce que tu peux m'expliquer ce que ca veut dire... car je ne comprends absolument rien
bloc alloué, surallocation., purger les snapshot????


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## titruf (5 Mai 2018)

Niquel ca a marché ! j'ai plus le message d'erreur
on peut m'expliquer en langage simple quel problème j'avais, et comment on l'a réparé?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2018)

Content pour toi.

Mais je vois que tu as soif de connaissance et pas seulement de résultats.


les "blocs" sont des regroupements de *512 octets* d'espace du disque (en règle générale). L'unité de "bloc" n'est pas le plus petit composant de l'espace du disque dans l'absolu > mais c'est le plus petit relativement à l'écriture de fichiers. Un "bloc" est donc un espace logique significatif en terme de fichiers écrits.

un système de fichiers est un dispositif logiciel (une structure logique) > inscrit sur les blocs de tête d'une partition du disque. La fonction de ce dispositif est de transformer le reste de l'espace de la partition en un volume montable > présentant des fichiers lisibles > là où n'existent au 1er degré que des blocs d'écritures brutes.

ton volume de démarrage (*Macintosh HD*) contenait *117 Go* de fichiers en tout et pour tout. Pourtant > le système de fichiers (qui , tu te souviens, est le gestionnaire du volume) considérait qu'il y avait *221 Go* de blocs écrits dans le volume. Cette estimation dépassait de *104 Go* la taille des fichiers du volume et constituait donc une "sur-allocation" de blocs "occupés" par des écritures > par rapport à la taille réelle des fichiers.

le système de fichiers *apfs* (nouveau standard Apple) > si on active la fonction de Time Machine : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" --> prend 1 fois par heure un "cliché" ou instantané de l'état du volume : c'est un *snapshot*. Les *snapshots* ne sont pas stockés dans le volume > mais dans le système de fichiers extérieur au volume qui est le gestionnaire du volume.

un *snapshot* en soi n'a pas de taille appréciable > mais il a un effet en ce qui concerne la gestion de l'espace du volume. Tous les blocs indexés par un *snapshot* comme supportant des fichiers écrits > se trouvent "retenus" par le système de fichiers comme "blocs occupés" aussi longtemps que le *snapshot* existe. Si tu supprimes *20 Go* de fichiers qui avaient été indexés par le *snapshot* > l'espace de blocs correspondant n'est pas libéré comme espace "vacant" (disponible pour de nouvelles écritures de fichiers) > mais "retenu" comme toujours occupé. Il faut supprimer le *snapshot* pour libérer l'espace de blocs correspondant à son indexation historique.

la suppression des *snapshots* a supprimé les index qui "retenaient" *104 Go* de blocs du volume comme "occupés" alors même que tu avais supprimé les fichiers correspondants. Tu as libéré par là-même l'espace de ton volume > pour un re-partitionnement.

=> en résumé (pratique) : je te conseille d'aller à = Menu  > Préférence Système > Time Machine --> pour décocher la case : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*". C'est cette option qui déclenche la génération automatique de *snapshots* et qui est donc la source de la rétention abusive d'espace dans le volume.


----------



## titruf (5 Mai 2018)

Waooooo merci pour la leçon, c'est très intéressant.. Je vais désactiver cette sauvegarde automatique pour plus être embêté. 
Un grand merci à toi ! Connaissances impressionnantes !


----------



## Azureas (4 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour

Desole de remonter ce probleme mais je suis dans une situation identique (dans les symptomes) que titruf. Mon Mac m'indique avoir 330Go de libres et pourtant bootcamp me dit que je n'ai pas les 39go suffisants pour installer la partition windows.


```
Informations matériel :

  Nom du modèle :    MacBook Air
  Identifiant du modèle :    MacBookAir6,2
  Nom du processeur :    Intel Core i7
  Vitesse du processeur :    1,7 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de cœurs :    2
  Cache de niveau 2 (par cœur) :    256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3 :    4 Mo
  Mémoire :    8 Go
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    MBA61.0107.B00
  Version SMC (système) :    2.13f15
```

J'ai realise les etapes proposees par Macomaniac, voici les resultats.
Si quelqu'un peu m'aider je suis preneur,
Un grand merci par avance


```
Last login: Wed Jul  4 23:09:20 on ttys000
lionels-macbook-air:~ lionel$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            396.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk3

lionels-macbook-air:~ lionel$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   500G   396G   101G    80% 1489596 9223372036853286211    0%   /
lionels-macbook-air:~ lionel$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/z0/4rsldnln21bdw4tl3rjcn8d40000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/z0/4rsldnln21bdw4tl3rjcn8d40000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/z0/4rsldnln21bdw4tl3rjcn8d40000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/z0/4rsldnln21bdw4tl3rjcn8d40000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
472M    /usr
1,1G    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
5,2G    /Library
16G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
15M    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/z0/4rsldnln21bdw4tl3rjcn8d40000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/z0/4rsldnln21bdw4tl3rjcn8d40000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/z0/4rsldnln21bdw4tl3rjcn8d40000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/z0/4rsldnln21bdw4tl3rjcn8d40000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
4,0G    /private
1,5G    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
307G    /Users
32G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
2,0K    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
  0B    /cores
lionels-macbook-air:~ lionel$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-07-04-063127
lionels-macbook-air:~ lionel$
```

J'ai egalement fait la commande 
	
	



```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```
et j'ai desactive les sauvegardes automatiques de Time machine, mais rien n'y fait j'ai toujours ce message d'erreur 





> *Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.*
> Le disque doit comporter au moins 39 Go d’espace libre.



Help please


----------



## Azureas (4 Juillet 2018)

Etonnamment j'ai refais la commande 
	
	



```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```
 et cela a fonctionné.
Il me semble cependant que mon disque n'est pas tres propre.
D'ailleurs bootcamp m'indique avoir 80Go de libre pour installer la partition windows alors que le système indique 330Go... (dont 161,66 Go purgeable) ??


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour *Azureas
*
Toi au moins tu fournis sur un plateau toutes les informations souhaitables !

La commande *df* (*d*isplay_*f*ree _space) retourne (retournait, disons, au moment où tu l'as passée) --> *396 Go* d'espace de blocs alloués "occupés" et *101 Go* "libres". La commande *du* (*d*isk_*u*sage) --> *366 Gi* = *393 Go* de fichiers recelés dans le volume. Un mince écart de *3 Go* qu'on peut estimer négligeable.

La commande *du* montre qu'il y a *307 Gi* (*du* mesure toujours en *Gibibytes* : base 2 > qu'il faut donc convertir en *Gigabytes* = *GB* ou *Go*) = *330 Go* de fichiers dans le répertoire des Utilisateurs. Lequel contient ton dossier-domicile d'ouverture de session (dossier de compte). Est-ce que ce décompte te paraît correspondre à la taille de tes données utiles ? -->


je pose la question > car il arrive que des sauvegardes de téléphone soient stockées dans le sous-dossier *MobileSync* de la Bibliothèque du compte - invisible graphiquement - et occupent donc indûment de l'espace

L'effectuation de la commande de purge des instantanés du volume (*snapshots*) paraît t'avoir fait gagner en "disposition" d'espace libre > sans que cela ne réduise l'espace occupé par les fichiers. Ce qui laisse imaginer que les *101 Go* d'espace assimilé à de l'espace "libre" (par la commande *df*) --> ne constituaient pas pour autant un espace identifié comme "disponible" (pour un repartitionnement) -->


comme il y a manifestement quelque chose de paradoxal dans cet espace "libre" mais "non-disponible" > je te propose à présent que tu as purgé > de (re)passer les commandes :


```
df -H /
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui mesurent (en *Go*) l'espace de blocs alloués au volume & listent les instantanés éventuellement existants (dans la branche « *snapshots metadata tree* » du système de fichiers *apfs*) + de prendre une capture de la jauge de distribution de l'espace du volume dans le panneau *Stockage*

Poste les tableaux + la capture.


----------



## Hugowsl (8 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir à tous et particulièrement à *macomaniac* qui à l'air d'être l'ange gardien d'un certain nombre de personnes dans ma situation !

Je me retrouve dans le même problème que toutes les personnes ci-dessus en utilisant Bootcamp. 
J'ai donc suivi les étapes que conseillait *manomaniac* pour analyser le disque et voici mes résultats :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            232.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   233G    15G    95%  961434 9223372036853814373    0%   /
```


```
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/mt/swdts_r54jl37knfwmdq4xwc0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/mt/swdts_r54jl37knfwmdq4xwc0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/mt/swdts_r54jl37knfwmdq4xwc0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/mt/swdts_r54jl37knfwmdq4xwc0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
1,0K    /home
459M    /usr
1,2G    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
8,0K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,1M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
7,6G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
8,0G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
524K    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/mt/swdts_r54jl37knfwmdq4xwc0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/mt/swdts_r54jl37knfwmdq4xwc0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/mt/swdts_r54jl37knfwmdq4xwc0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/mt/swdts_r54jl37knfwmdq4xwc0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
4,0G    /private
86M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
172G    /Users
23G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
8,8M    /Volumes
2,5G    /anaconda3
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
```

Je tiens enfin à signaler que la commande suivante ne donne rien :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```

Merci d'avance de l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter. Je ne comprends pas encore tout et suis donc un peu perdu avec ces données.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir *Hugowsl
*
Il y a *233 Go* de blocs alloués "occupés" au volume. En regard > *218 Gi* = *234 Go* de fichiers recelés. Pour une fois > il y a une petite sous-allocation de blocs de *1 Go*. Autant dire négligeable.

Comme il y a autant de blocs occupés que de fichiers recelés => en quoi consiste ton problème ?


----------



## Hugowsl (8 Septembre 2018)

J'ai posé ma question ici car je rencontre ce message d'erreur en lançant Bootcamp :

*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.*
_Le disque doit comporter au moins 40 Go d’espace libre._


L'affichage de ce message est-il donc normal ? Y'a-t-il un moyen de résoudre ce problème ? Faut-il que je supprime des dossiers de mon Mac ?
J'avoue être perdu sur le coup..


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2018)

Oui : l'espace libre est insuffisant. Mais ce n'est pas à cause d'une "sur-occupation fantôme" du volume (en excédent sur la taille des fichiers recelés). C'est à cause de la quantité des fichiers = *234 Go* > qui ne laisse que *16 Go* d'espace libre.


il faudrait que tu copies dans les *60 Go* de fichiers dans le volume d'un DDE USB et que tu supprimes les originaux du volume interne.


----------



## Hugowsl (9 Septembre 2018)

Effectivement cela a parfaitement marché, je me compliquais la tâche ! Merci en tous cas pour toutes ces informations !


----------



## PierreTYSR (21 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
Comme vous je rencontre le même problème au lancement de l'appli Bootcamp.
Pourriez vous s'il vous plait m'aider : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            74.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *4.0 GB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 USB TYSR                4.0 GB     disk2s1

MacBook-Pro-de-Pierre:~ pierreteyssier$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   121G    75G    43G    64%  679616 9223372036854096191    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-Pierre:~ pierreteyssier$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/sw/_j43px6j5d5bblvry0jhz1740000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/sw/_j43px6j5d5bblvry0jhz1740000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/sw/_j43px6j5d5bblvry0jhz1740000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/sw/_j43px6j5d5bblvry0jhz1740000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
1,0K    /home
458M    /usr
303M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
8,0K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,1M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
1,5G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
11G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
7,1M    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/sw/_j43px6j5d5bblvry0jhz1740000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/sw/_j43px6j5d5bblvry0jhz1740000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/sw/_j43px6j5d5bblvry0jhz1740000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/sw/_j43px6j5d5bblvry0jhz1740000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
4,0G    /private
20M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
41G    /Users
10G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
8,8M    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour *Pierre
*
Il y a *74,8 Go* de blocs alloués "occupés" au volume. En regard > *68,3 Gi* = *73,3 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Une surallocation de *1,5 Go* de blocs - qui paraît quasiment négligeable.

Passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste les éventuels *snapshots* (instantanés du volume). S'il n'y en a pas > tu récupères illico l'invite de commande *MacBook-Pro-de-Pierre:~ pierreteyssier$*

Poste le retour.


----------



## PierreTYSR (21 Septembre 2018)

Merci de ton retour *Macomaniac *il n'y a apparemment pas de snapshots, j'avais fais la commande citée précédemment pour les effacer


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2018)

On peut faire un test de repartitionnement si tu veux. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) le *Conteneur apfs* à *100 Go* > et crée en-dessous une partition de *21 Go* avec un volume *Brol*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## PierreTYSR (21 Septembre 2018)

```
MBP-de-Pierre:~ pierreteyssier$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g jhfs+ Brol 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 21 018 210 304 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 99 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 018 208 256 bytes
Error: -69531: There is not enough free space in the APFS Container for this operation due to APFS limits or APFS tidemarks (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
```

merci de ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2018)

Un tout petit repartitionnement libérant *11 Go* est rejeté. Parce qu'il n'y aurait pas assez d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs* > alors qu'il doit y avoir *46 Go* de libres.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


la commande vérifie l'*apfs*

Poste le retour.

Note : il m'est venu une nouvelle conjecture - mais j'attends l'issue de la vérification du système de fichiers *apfs*.


----------



## PierreTYSR (23 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour encore merci pour ton aide, et pardonne moi pour ma réponse tardive sur le sujet.

Le resultat de la derniere commande :

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Pierre:~ pierreteyssier$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
MacBook-Pro-de-Pierre:~ pierreteyssier$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2018)

Il n'y a pas d'erreur trouvée dans le système de fichiers *apfs*. Notamment pas d'erreur d'allocation d'espace de blocs. La raison du verrouillage du *Conteneur apfs* à sa taille actuelle --> reste donc inconnue. La version de l'*apfs* solidaire de l'OS High Sierra comporte énormément de malfaçons : je présume qu'en voici un nouvel exemple --> qui se singularise par son "irrationalité" : son caractère "sans raison apparente"...

Tu as *75 Go* de données (Système & perso) dans le volume *Macintosh HD*. Je te conseille un clonage à destination du volume (dédié) d'un DDE USB. Il faudrait que le disque ait une table *GUID* & que le volume soit au format *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé). Cela te permettrait de démarrer ensuite sur le clone > de supprimer l'*apfs* du disque interne > de reconvertir à l'*apfs* le volume standard recréé > et de cloner à rebours le clone dans le volume interne reformaté en *apfs*. Utiliser la démo (gratuite un mois) de Carbon Copy Cloner pour ce faire. Cela aurait des chances de recréer un *Conteneur apfs* valide > avec un volume *Macintosh HD* démarrable contenant toutes les données du précédent.

=> donc : as-tu un DDE USB qui pourrait servir d'appareil pour cette manœuvre ?


----------



## SYLVAINS7 (2 Octobre 2018)

Hello la communauté 

impossible d'installer windows ... je suis bloqué quand des la 1er étape " espace libre insuffisant"

à mon tour , j'ai fais toutes les étapes que macomaniac préconise , voici ce qu'il en ressort : 
en vous remerciant d'avance pour votre aide 



```
Last login: Tue Oct  2 19:10:08 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            200.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   201G    48G    81%  896629 9223372036853879178    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/nf/3vkk9nyd4gsch0bn1zvyz2q40000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/nf/3vkk9nyd4gsch0bn1zvyz2q40000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/nf/3vkk9nyd4gsch0bn1zvyz2q40000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/nf/3vkk9nyd4gsch0bn1zvyz2q40000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
1,0K    /home
471M    /usr
134M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
4,9G    /Library
11G    /System
1,0G    /vm
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
976K    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/nf/3vkk9nyd4gsch0bn1zvyz2q40000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/nf/3vkk9nyd4gsch0bn1zvyz2q40000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/nf/3vkk9nyd4gsch0bn1zvyz2q40000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/nf/3vkk9nyd4gsch0bn1zvyz2q40000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
4,5G    /private
2,4M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
145G    /Users
19G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$ sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   201G    48G    81%  896830 9223372036853878977    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvains$
```


----------



## SYLVAINS7 (2 Octobre 2018)

voila le résultat de la dernière commande ... 
merci


```
Last login: Tue Oct  2 19:28:05 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvainsigonnez$ sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvainsigonnez$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   201G    48G    81%  896846 9223372036853878961    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvainsigonnez$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvainsigonnez$
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvainsigonnez$
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvainsigonnez$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvainsigonnez$
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvainsigonnez$
  [Restauré 2 oct. 2018 à 20:13:29]
Last login: Tue Oct  2 20:13:27 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvainsigonnez$
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvainsigonnez$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: crypto_val: object (oid 0x4): invalid state.major_version (0)
warning: crypto_val: object (oid 0x4): invalid state.key_os_version (0x0)
warning: crypto_val: object (oid 0x4): invalid state.key_revision (0)
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
MacBook-Pro-de-Sylvain:~ sylvainsigonnez$ /Volumes/Adobe\ Zii\ for\ Adobe\ CC15\ -\ CC18\ 3.0/Open\ Gatekeeper\ friendly ; exit;
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2018)

Salut *SYLVAIN
*
Tu as *200,6 Go* d'occupation de blocs dans *Macintosh HD* + *515,8 Mo* pour le volume de secours + *1,1 Go* pour le volume qui archive la *RAM* = *202,2 Go* d'espace occupé dans le *Conteneur apfs* de *250,7 Go* de capacité totale. Il y a donc *48,5 Go* d'espace disponible. Trop peu a priori pour pouvoir effectuer un repartitionnement conséquent afin de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* (il faut au moins *60 Go*).

Afin de tester si aucune erreur dans l'*apfs* ne bloque un repartitionnement dans l'absolu > passe la commande-test (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 220g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) le *Conteneur* à *220 Go* et crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* d'environ *30 Go* dans un format *FAT-32*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande (opération réversible bien sûr > si le repartitionnement s'effectue).


----------



## SYLVAINS7 (2 Octobre 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide je fais le test des que je peux


----------



## Davidooo (3 Octobre 2018)

Salut à tous
Après moulte péripéties avec des machines virtuelles (virtualbox) pour utiliser des logiciels qui ne tournent que sur Windows, j'ai fini par découvrir Bootcamp qui semble une solution plus stable et facile pour le même résultat.
Or quand j'utilise l'assitant bootcamp, il me dit :
*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.
Le disque doit comporter au moins 40 Go d’espace libre.*

Il semblerait que macomaniac est le grand manitou dans ce domaine et  c'est pourquoi je fais appel à ces lumières et en espérant qu'il puisse m'aider aussi. 
voici les résultats des 4 commandes d'analyse: 

```
Last login: Wed Oct  3 22:30:17 on ttys000
MacBookVOGADRO2:~ Avogadro$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            357.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBookVOGADRO2:~ Avogadro$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   500G   358G   141G    72% 1160120 9223372036853615687    0%   /
MacBookVOGADRO2:~ Avogadro$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/pq/ddxkt4_112j4ss_8xg4rkzn00000gp/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/pq/ddxkt4_112j4ss_8xg4rkzn00000gp/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/pq/ddxkt4_112j4ss_8xg4rkzn00000gp/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/pq/ddxkt4_112j4ss_8xg4rkzn00000gp/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
459M    /usr
504M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
20K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
10M    /Incompatible Software
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,1M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /User Information
  0B    /var
8,7G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
9,7G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
256M    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/pq/ddxkt4_112j4ss_8xg4rkzn00000gp/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/pq/ddxkt4_112j4ss_8xg4rkzn00000gp/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/pq/ddxkt4_112j4ss_8xg4rkzn00000gp/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/pq/ddxkt4_112j4ss_8xg4rkzn00000gp/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
6,7G    /private
11M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
287G    /Users
17G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
20M    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
  0B    /cores
MacBookVOGADRO2:~ Avogadro$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-09-30-193456
```


----------



## SYLVAINS7 (4 Octobre 2018)

Hello  En tout cas pour moi problème résolu installation possible quand j'ai plus de 60GO de dispo sur mon disque dur..
Je suis juste bloqué à l'installation à cause d'internet je pense (impossible de télécharger je sais pas quoi ..)
Merci beaucoup Macomaniac !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

@ *SYLVAIN
*
Content pour toi !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour *Davidooo
*
Il y a *358 Go* de blocs alloués "occupés" au volume de démarrage. En regard --> *330,7 Gi* = *355 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Ce qui donne une sur-allocation de blocs "occupés" de *3 Go* seulement. 

Comme tu as *un* *snapshot* (instantané d'un état temporel du volume au 30 Septembre 2018) --> on dira qu'il est responsable de la rétention de ces *3 Go* de blocs "occupés" dans le volume de démarrage. Ce qui fait qu'en 4 jours environ à partir de la date du *snapshot* > tu n'as supprimé que *3 Go* des fichiers anciennement catalogués sur les blocs couverts par le *snapshot*.

Comme le *Conteneur apfs* fait *500 Go* de capacité > en additionnant les *358 Go* de blocs occupés par *Macintosh HD* > aux *1,6 Go* de blocs occupés par les autres volumes (auxiliaires) du *Conteneur* --> on obtient près de *360 Go* de blocs occupés en tout. Un simple calcul arithmétique conduit à admettre qu'il y a donc *140 Go* d'espace disponible dans le *Conteneur*.

Pourquoi donc > avec *140 Go* d'espace disponible dans le *Conteneur apfs* > l'Assistant BootCamp rejette-t-il un partitionnement pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* au motif que : « *Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.
Le disque doit comporter au moins 40 Go d’espace libre.* » ? - Nous découvrons ici un étrange paradoxe : *140 Go* d'espace disponible *n'équivalent pas* à *40 Go* d'espace libre. Càd. à une étrange arithmétique de l'*apfs* : *140 Go < 40 Go*.

Le mérite du domaine informatique (à mes yeux du moins) --> ne consiste pas tant dans les usages pratiques fournis à ses utilisateurs --> car d'un point de vue "pascalien" (disons) il n'y a là que des formes de divertissement dispensables ; mais dans les innombrables défis théoriques qui se trouvent proposés à l'entendement : de résoudre des problèmes insolites.

Ici le problème est arithmétique : pourquoi *120 Go* constituent-ils une *quantité inférieure* à *40 Go* ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Voici la conjecture que je forme pour résoudre ce paradoxe --> les blocs "occupés" d'ans l'espace d'un *Conteneur apfs* n'ont rien d'aligné a priori du point de vue de la numérotation des blocs du disque. Sur une partition allant (supposons une très petite taille) d'un bloc n° *1000* à un bloc n° *2000* --> une occupation de *500* blocs ne correspond pas à une occupation des blocs n° *1000* à n° *1500*. Mais il peut y avoir des blocs n° *1850* ou encore n° *1998* qui fassent partie des *500* blocs occupés.

Pour repartitionner une partition comportant de l'espace disponible > le gestionnaire de l'espace de la partition doit donc toujours effectuer une "libération" des blocs de queue de partition > afin de créer avec ces blocs libres une nouvelle partition. Pour effectuer cette libération d'une bande continue de blocs en queue de partition (pour la valeur de l'espace demandé) --> le gestionnaire de l'espace de la partition doit donc cloner les fichiers présents sur les blocs de queue => sur des blocs disponibles situés plus haut dans la partition > avant de supprimer les fichiers originaux > et re-cataloguer les nouveaux fichiers par leurs nouveaux emplacements. 

Ainsi > l'espace de blocs disponibles dans une partition --> doit *équivaloir a priori* à de l'espace libérable des fichiers actuellement inscrits en queue de partition --> sur des emplacements du dessus de la partition. *Le disponible doit être libérable*. Ce qui n'est pas le cas > si des blocs (ne serait-ce qu'un seul) de queue de partition --> se trouvent "retenus" par des *snapshots* imageant un état passé du volume. Car les blocs "retenus" ne peuvent pas être "libérés" de leurs fichiers par un clonage en direction de blocs du dessus : ce sont des blocs non libérables.

En conclusion : l'invention des *snapshots* par l'*apfs* --> crée un paradoxe d'occupation de l'espace dans un *Conteneur* : une énorme quantité d'espace de blocs disponibles peut *ne pas équivaloir* à une quantité minime d'espace libre (chez toi : *140 Go < 40 Go*) --> parce que l'espace disponible en question *n'égale pas* de l'espace libérable en queue de partition par clonage des fichiers en-dessus.

----------


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Conséquence pratique de cette "résolution théorique" --> la suppression de l'unique *snapshot* TM > va supprimer des blocs "ancrés non libérables" dans l'espace de queue de *Conteneur*. Par suite > les *140 Go* d'espace disponible --> vont *équivaloir arithmétiquement* à *140 Go* d'espace libre car espace de blocs libérables en bande continue de queue de partition (en libérant le mécanisme du clonage des fichiers).

Donc passe la commande :

```
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2018-09-30-193456
```


qui supprime spécifiquement le *snapshot*

Cela fait > repasse un :

```
df -H /
```


et poste le tableau de l'occupation du *Conteneur*.

Quoi qu'il en soit > l'espace disponible dans le *Conteneur* --> devrait être redevenu *égal* à de l'espace libérable. Donc le repartitionnement par l'Assistant BootCamp devrait être possible.


----------



## Maskitxh (4 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai effectué tes opérations macomaniac, mais j'ai toujours le message d'erreur...
Merci d'avance...
J'espère insérer comme il faut le code.



```
Last login: Thu Oct  4 14:43:31 on ttys000
macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            73.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.0 GB    disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 MASKIME                 16.0 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 MAX                     1.0 TB     disk3s1

macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   121G    74G    45G    63% 1159150 9223372036853616657    0%   /
macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/cy/hrvwybs97771vl0973r1kflh0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/cy/hrvwybs97771vl0973r1kflh0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/cy/hrvwybs97771vl0973r1kflh0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/cy/hrvwybs97771vl0973r1kflh0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
469M    /usr
439M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
4,1G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
5,9G    /System
1,0G    /vm
348K    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/cy/hrvwybs97771vl0973r1kflh0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/cy/hrvwybs97771vl0973r1kflh0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/cy/hrvwybs97771vl0973r1kflh0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/cy/hrvwybs97771vl0973r1kflh0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
3,8G    /private
18M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
29G    /Users
22G    /Applications
5,0K    /dev
72K    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$
```


----------



## Davidooo (4 Octobre 2018)

Effectivement la commande à libéré l'espace disque disponible. J'ai pu lancer l'assistant Bootcamp.

Voici donc le dernier check 

```
MacBookVOGADRO2:~ Avogadro$ sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2018-09-30-193456
Password:
Deleted local snapshot '2018-09-30-193456'
MacBookVOGADRO2:~ Avogadro$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   500G   357G   141G    72% 1160247 9223372036853615560    0%   /
MacBookVOGADRO2:~ Avogadro$
```

Encore merci pour ton aide, et sympa de consacrer de ton temps pour dépanner les gens.
j'espère ne pas avoir à te solliciter trop souvent


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

@ *Davidooo
*
Ce qui est marrant : c'est qu'après la suppression du *snapshot* -->


tu as toujours grosso modo autant (et pas plus) d'espace disponible = *141 Go* => tu n'as donc quasiment pas gagné d'espace disponible en terme quantitatif

mais l'espace disponible de *141 Go* est devenu libérable en totalité => parce que des blocs de queue de partition ne sont plus verrouillés par le *snapshot*

Content pour toi que ton problème soit résolu !

- et content pour moi aussi > car ton cas m'a donné l'occasion d'un petit exercice "intellectif" --> tirant au clair la différence (théorique) entre blocs disponibles et blocs libérables.​


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour *Maskitxh*



Maskitxh a dit:


> j'ai toujours le message d'erreur...




J'ai bien enregistré que tu as posté toutes les informations _ad hoc_ au message #35 > mais tu n'as pas précisé en quoi consiste ton message d'erreur -->


s'agit-il d'un échec de repartitionnement de la part de l'Assistant BootCamp ?


----------



## Maskitxh (4 Octobre 2018)

Pardon, j'ai le message suivant qui s'affiche "*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant. 
Le disque doit comporter au moins 39 Go d’espace libre."*
Et des fois, ça me met 40 Go.

J'ai donc effectué certaines lignes de code et essayé de voir des similitudes avec d'autres mais malheureusement je n'en ai pas trouvé, j'ai libéré toute la place que je pouvais (photos, documents, videos, etc...). Mais le problème persiste...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Il y a *74 Go* de blocs alloués "occupés" au volume de démarrage. En regard --> *66,7 Gi* = *71,6 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Ce qui fait une sur-allocation de *2,4 Go* de blocs "occupés" par rapport à la taille des fichiers.

Tu n'as aucun *snapshot* répertorié qui pourrait rendre compte de ce surplus de blocs occupés (car retenus par l'instantané). Alors on pourrait conjecturer une erreur --> soit du *spaceman* (qui gère l'allocation de l'espace dans l'*apfs*) > soit du *snapshot metadata tree* (emplacement des *snapshots*) qui recélerait un *snapshot* d'une adresse corrompue.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


la commande vérifie les objets de l'*apfs*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Maskitxh (4 Octobre 2018)

Voici l'affichage retourné :


```
macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 1
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Aucune erreur n'est relevée > mais il y a ceci -->

```
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 1
```


tu as donc *1* *snapshot* --> auquel est imputable : *a)* la rétention du surplus de *2,4 Go* de blocs occupés > *b)* l'impossibilité de libérer les *40 Go* requis (car certains de ces blocs retenus doivent se situer en queue de partition support du *Conteneur apfs* et > étant verrouillés par le *snapshot* > interdire la libération d'un espace continu de blocs de bas de partition de *40 Go* - cf. mes messages #32 > #33 > #34 pour l'explication du problème).

Passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


tu n'as vraiment aucun *snapshot* listé en retour (sur une seule ligne) > mais le retour direct de l'invite de commande *macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$* ?


----------



## Maskitxh (4 Octobre 2018)

C'est bizarre j'en avais pas tout à l'heure et là j'en ai un :


```
macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-10-04-164146
macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$
```

Je l'ai donc delete :


```
macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$ sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2018-10-04-164146
Deleted local snapshot '2018-10-04-164146'
macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   121G    74G    44G    63% 1159515 9223372036853616292    0%   /
macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$
macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
macbook-air-de-maxime:~ Max$
```


Mais je ne peux toujours pas lancer BootCamp...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Tu devrais aller à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* --> décocher la case : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" > car le cochage induit la génération périodique de *snapshots*.

Tu n'as que *44 Go* d'espace disponible > ce qui est trop court pour l'Assistant BootCamp.

On peut se livrer à un test manuel. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 85g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) le *Conteneur* à *85 Go* > et crée une partition de *36 Go* avec un volume *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32*

Poste l'affichage retourné : on verra bien si le repartitionnement manuel s'exécute ou pas...


----------



## Davidooo (4 Octobre 2018)

@macomaniac ,
finalement je ne suis pas partie bien longtemps avant qu'une nouvelle erreur surgisse..

j'ai donc réussi à créer : un disque d'installation Windows 7
Télécharger le plus récent logiciel de prise en charge windows auprès d'apple
C'est la dernière étape qui bloque ; installation de windows 7
Cette fois le message d'erreur dit : 
Boot Camp prend uniquement en charge les installations de Windows 64-bit sur cette plateforme. 
Utilisez une clé USB ou un DVD contenant Windows 64-bit.

Il ne semble pas qu'il y ait de problème de compatibilité et le fichier iso copier sur la clé est bien un fichier windows 64..

Aurais tu une idée ?


----------



## Maskitxh (4 Octobre 2018)

Voici le résultat obtenu :


```
macbook-air-de-maxime:/ Max$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 85g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 36 123 070 464 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 84 999 999 488 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 77 316 460 544 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 123 069 952 to 84 999 999 488 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 70532224 sectors in 1102066 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=166426624 drv=0x80 bsec=70549504 bspf=8616 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
macbook-air-de-maxime:/ Max$
```

Cela marche bien je n'ai plus le message d'erreur, merci beaucoup beaucoup !!!
Mais normalement je ne tombe pas sur cette fenêtre, ça me fait peur ce qu'il y a écrit ..


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

@ *Davidooo
*
Sur cette question d'installation de Windows --> il vaudrait mieux que tu attendes une intervention de *Locke*. Je n'utilise pas Windows et je n'ai pas de connaissance pratique des procédés de son installation sur Mac (je ne peux me livrer qu'à des spéculations).

Tu pourrais aussi créer un nouveau sujet sur le même forum pour alerter son attention.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

@ *Maskitxh
*
Le partitionnement a opéré. Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Maskitxh (4 Octobre 2018)

Voici le résultat :


```
macbook-air-de-maxime:/ Max$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         85.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                36.1 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +85.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            78.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *16.0 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              15.5 GB    disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +32.2 MB    disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS UNetbootin              32.2 MB    disk3s2

macbook-air-de-maxime:/ Max$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Le *Conteneur* est parfaitement repartitionnable > comme le prouve ceci -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                36.1 GB    disk0s3
```


ce qui bloque l'Assistant BootCamp > c'est que tu n'as pas assez d'espace libre pour créer une partition d'environ *50 Go*.

Pour effacer l'expérimentation précédente > passe les 2 commandes (copier-coller ; l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP*

la 2è récupère son espace au *Conteneur*

=> poste l'affichage retourné par la 2è.


----------



## Maskitxh (4 Octobre 2018)

Voila :


```
macbook-air-de-maxime:/ Max$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 36 123 070 464 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 84 999 999 488 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
macbook-air-de-maxime:/ Max$
```

Mais par contre maintenant j'ai toujours le fameux message d'erreur de l'assistance de boot camp...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Tu as récupéré l'espace au *Conteneur*.

Je pense que tu n'as pas assez d'espace libre total pour que l'Assistant BootCamp accepte de prendre en charge le repartitionnement.


----------



## Maskitxh (4 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as récupéré l'espace au *Conteneur*.
> 
> Je pense que tu n'as pas assez d'espace libre total pour que l'Assistant BootCamp accepte de prendre en charge le repartitionnement.



Pas de soucis, en tout cas merci beaucoup pour votre aide et votre patience ! Juste une dernière question, je ne peux pas formater ma clé USB en MS DOS, l'opération échoue à chaque fois (je le fais avec l'utilitaire de disque), un logiciel ou autre pour solutionner ce petit problème ? Après j'arrête de vous embêter !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Qu'est-ce que tu appelles *MS DOS* : du *FAT-32* ?


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2018)

Je dirais même mieux, Apple recommande un minimum de 55 Go... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...et par défaut tous les utilisateurs qui ont ont un tout petit SSD de 120 Go sont vite coincés, dans la mesure ou non content de faire une réserve de 55 Go, il faut aussi penser à laisser de la place libre pour pouvoir utiliser macOS, environ 15 Go !

Selon le modèle de Mac, Assistant Boot Camp propose d'utiliser un fichier .iso de Windows 10 avec les derniers modèles, avec mon iMac de 2015, je n'ai nul besoin de clé USB pour télécharger les pilotes/drivers, il me suffit d'avoir uniquement que le fichier .iso de Windows 10 impérativement en 64 bits. Dans un premier temps, Assistant Boot Camp télécharge dans une partition temporaire lesdits pilotes/drivers et s'en servira pour les installer une fois l'installation de Windows 10 terminée sans l'intervention de l'utilisateur.

Pour Windows 7, on ne peut installer cette version qu'a maximum qu'avec un modèle de 2011 avec obligatoirement, non pas un fichier .iso, mais un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC et en utilisant le SuperDrive. Si Assistant Boot Camp ne propose pas explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, l'installation ne se fera pas. De plus, le contenu d'un fichier .iso ne se copie dans une clé USB, si Assistant Boot Camp propose de créer une clé USB de Windows, alors il sera possible de faire l'installation. Toute tentative sortie des impératifs d'Assistant Boot Camp échouera.


----------



## Maskitxh (4 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu appelles *MS DOS* : du *FAT-32* ?


Oui c'est du fat 32, mais finalement c'était juste une erreur d'affichage... Désolé

J'ai finalement trouver une autre solution en utilisant Unetbootin... 
Mais c'était intéressant ! Merci encore !!


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

*Locke*

J'attire ton attention sur le message ☞*#45*☜ de *Davidooo* plus haut dans cette page de ce fil. Je lui ai répondu d'attendre ton avis à ce sujet.


----------



## Padbol (20 Novembre 2018)

Salut à tous,

Merci à Macomaniac pour le temps passé à résoudre notre souci.
De mon côté, Mac OS m'indique 64,02 Go d'espace libre, mais l'utilitaire m'indique que je n'ai que 32 Go de libre.

J'ai testé toutes les commandes citées plus haut, purgé les snapshots, etc.
Voici le résultat des 4 commandes citées dans le premier message :


```
Last login: Tue Nov 20 23:07:09 on ttys000
MBP-de-Etienne:~ etiennegourlay$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            214.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +24.2 MB    disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            24.2 MB    disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +24.3 MB    disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            24.2 MB    disk3s2

MBP-de-Etienne:~ etiennegourlay$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   214G    32G    88%  962122 9223372036853813685    0%   /
MBP-de-Etienne:~ etiennegourlay$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
435M    /usr
1,0K    /net
  0B    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
1,6G    /Library
7,1G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
4,6M    /.fseventsd
3,3G    /private
100M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
164G    /Users
15G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
18M    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
MBP-de-Etienne:~ etiennegourlay$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MBP-de-Etienne:~ etiennegourlay$
```

Note : Dans le code ci-dessus, il y avait un très grand nombre de lignes "Operation Not Permitted" que j'ai supprimées car le message était trop long.

- Y a-t-il une quelconque action pour que de l'espace non alloué soit rendu "disponible" ?
- Ou bien, est-ce que j'ai réellement 32 Go d'espace libre ? Dans ce cas, pourquoi Mac OS m'indique que j'ai 64 Go de libre ?


Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour *Padbol
*
Le volume *Macintosh HD* est en format *apfs*. Il a *214 Go* de blocs alloués "occupés". En regard --> *191,5 Go* = *205,6 Go *de fichiers catalogués. Ce qui donne une sur-allocation de  blocs occupés de *8,4 Go*. Sans présence de *snapshots* pour en rendre raison. En bref : 2 gestionnaires du système de fichiers *apfs* : le *spaceman* (*space*_*man*ager : gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs) & le *catalogue* (bibliothécaire des fichiers) --> n'accordent pas leurs violons > mais ont des mesures comptables décalées.

En additionnant aux *214 Go* de blocs occupés de *Macintosh HD* > les *4,3 Go* du volume auxiliaire *VM* (*V*irtual *M*emory qui archive la *RAM*) --> on obtiens dans les *218 Go* de blocs occupés dans le *Conteneur apfs* > et donc *32 Go* de disponibles.

Il n'y a aucunement *64 Go* de réellement libres > ce genre de déclaration du Système confondant le « potentiel » (fichiers potentiellement supprimables = espace libre virtuel) > avec l'« actuel » (espace effectivement sans écritures recensées de fichiers et donc disponible en l'état). Le "libre" de cette déclaration du Système confond donc les états (potentiel & actuel) et les temps (avenir et présent). Ou encore mélange un constat (il n'y a que *32 Go* de libres actuellement parlant) & une préconisation (il serait possible de supprimer *32 Go* supplémentaire de fichiers dispensables).

Ou : comment sur des points de détail critiques --> l'informatique peut être une source de confusion conceptuelle. Confusion conceptuelle qu'un mécanisme de probation comme un repartitionnement fait voler en éclats : les prétendus *64 Go* de "libres" ne seront jamais acceptés par *diskutil* pour créer une partition dont l'extension excèderait les *32 Go* rigoureusement disponibles actuellement.

----------

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


qui va vérifier les objets de l'*apfs*

Poste l'affichage retourné --> pour voir si aucun erreur n'est attestée dans l'*apfs*.

----------

Question : quel est ton problème exact ? --> tu souhaites créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* pour y installer Windows ?


----------



## Padbol (21 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait hélas...
Voici le résultat


```
Last login: Tue Nov 20 23:10:59 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Etienne:~ etiennegourlay$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: btn: invalid btn_btree.bt_key_count (expected 4103551, actual 4103600)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 could not be verified completely
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
MacBook-Pro-de-Etienne:~ etiennegourlay$
```

Mon but est effectivement de créer une partition Bootcamp.
Je voudrais ensuite déplacer Bootcamp sur un HDD externe USB 3.1 afin de ne pas occuper d'espace inutilement sur mon Macbook (je ne me sers de Windows que très rarement) et ainsi bosser Windows depuis le disque externe.
J'ai vu qu'il existait une procédure pour ce faire.

Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2018)

Ces mentions -->

```
Checking the fsroot tree
error: btn: invalid btn_btree.bt_key_count (expected 4103551, actual 4103600)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 could not be verified completely
```


montrent qu'il y a des erreurs dans l'*apfs* qui ont interrompu la vérification

Redémarre > et tiens les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pressées de l'écran noir à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* -->

- lance l'Utilitaire de disque > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > fais un *S.O.S.* dessus​
- si *Macintosh HD* était grisé (= non monté car verrouillé par FileVault) > sélectionne-le d'abord > bouton "*Monter*" > ton mot-de-passe de session dans le panneau qui le demande > le volume *Macintosh HD* doit être libellé en *noir*, si remonté. Fais alors ensuite un *S.O.S.* sur le volume remonté​
Cela fait > quitte l'Utilitaire de disque et redémarre (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD* > redémarrer). De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


et reposte l'affichage de la vérification de l'*apfs*.


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2018)

Padbol a dit:


> Je voudrais ensuite déplacer Bootcamp sur un HDD externe USB 3.1


C'est impossible dans un boitier USB 3.0, un peu de lecture en réponse #2 et je vais me répéter, c'est possible mais uniquement que dans un boitier en Thunderbolt.


----------



## Padbol (21 Novembre 2018)

Merci pour ton aide macomaniac.


```
Last login: Wed Nov 21 09:14:10 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Etienne:~ etiennegourlay$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: btn: invalid btn_btree.bt_key_count (expected 4101128, actual 4101177)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 could not be verified completely
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
MacBook-Pro-de-Etienne:~ etiennegourlay$
```

l'exécution du SOS m'a révélé des erreurs à la fin :
error: btn: invalid btn_btree.bt_key_count (expected 4102264, actual 4102313)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/rdisk2s1 could not be verified completely.

Donc il semble qu'il y ait des erreurs...

Concernant le fait de déporter Bootcamp sur un HDD, je croyais que c'était possible... 
Mon disque externe (connecté en USB C des deux cotés) n'est pas considéré comme étant thunderbolt ?


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2018)

Padbol a dit:


> Concernant le fait de déporter Bootcamp sur un HDD, je croyais que c'était possible...
> Mon disque externe (connecté en USB C des deux cotés) n'est pas considéré comme étant thunderbolt ?


Non, il faut un boîtier de ce type... https://www.amazon.fr/Transcend-por...8-11&keywords=Thunderbolt+Storage&tag=wgen-21 ...en fait, là il contient aussi un SSD. Pour info, ce boitier possède aussi une prise USB 3.0 et le boot de démarrage ne fonctionne pas pour Windows, uniquement que sur le port Thunderbolt.

Et je vais me répéter : on ne peut pas déporter une partition Windows dans un disque USB 3.0 !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2018)

@ *Padbol
*
Puisque tu évoques un DDE --> il serait bon de cloner ton volume *Macintosh HD* dans celui du DDE > démarrer sur celui du DDE > reformater le disque interne > cloner à rebours le volume du DDE dans celui du disque interne. En gérant les formats comme il faut > et en utilisant la démo (gratuite un mois) de Carbon Copy Cloner -->

- car ton *apfs* comporte des erreurs irréparables > ce qui oblige à supprimer / recréer pour avoir un *apfs* valide. D'où le procédé du clone pour ne perdre aucune donnée.​


----------



## Padbol (21 Novembre 2018)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Je pensais avoir acheté un disque USB C Thunderbolt 3 (Un LaCie) mais en réalité, même s'il utilise un connecteur physique USB 3.1, l'interface est en USB 3.0
On s'y perd ! 
D'autres solutions pour avoir un Bootcamp bootable sur un disque externe ?

Merci macomaniac. Comment ces erreurs irréparables sont-elles arrivées ici ? Quel est le risque ou l'inconvénient de les laisser ainsi ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2018)

Pour ce qui est des erreurs interne à l'*apfs* -->

*a)* leur origine est difficilement scrutable. Il se peut qu'il y ait eu d'entrée de jeu une installation bancale du système de fichiers.​
*b)* leur incidence peut être directe en ce qui concerne ton projet de création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* > s'il s'agit d'un type d'erreur qui verrouille en taille le *Conteneur apfs*.​
Afin de tester le point *b)* > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 230g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


cette commande rétrécit expérientalement le *Conteneur* à *230 Go* > et crée en-dessous une partition d'environ *21 Go* > format *FAT-32* > volume *BOOTCAMP*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande --> il permettra de voir si l'*apfs* accepte le redimensionnement ou s'il est verrouillé en taille...


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2018)

Padbol a dit:


> D'autres solutions pour avoir un Bootcamp bootable sur un disque externe ?


Aucune autre possibilité avec un Mac sans boitier USB en Thunderbolt.

Sinon, il y a une autre alternative, mais il faut faire un clone d'un vrai PC fraîchement installé en utilisant un logiciel de clonage spécifique pour Windows qui est EaseUS Todo Backup en n'oubliant de sélectionner Optimiser pour un SSD. Et c'est la seule possibilité d'utiliser un boîtier USB 3.0. Information très importante, ce PC doit-être récent, c'est-à-dire que la carte mère doit avoir son firmware en UEFI, un microprogramme qui remplace le BIOS, sinon il restera en mode Legacy et le boot de démarrage sera impossible.


----------



## Xavier57 (2 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, pouvez-vous m'aider 
Je n'ai pas bien compris pour la méthode du copie-collé
J'espere que cela sera quand meme faisable 
MERCI D'AVANCE

Last login: Wed Jan  2 15:48:39 on ttys000

MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            73.8 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.1 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4


/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2


MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$ 

MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$ df -H /

Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk1s1   121G    74G    45G    63%  776695 9223372036853999112    0%   /

MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$ 

MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +

Password:

tmutil listlocalsnapshots /find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted


  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data

1,0K    /home

471M    /usr

196M    /.Spotlight-V100

1,0K    /net

 12K    /.DS_Store

  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager

  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware

2,6M    /bin

4,0K    /installer.failurerequests

  0B    /Network

1,2M    /sbin

  0B    /.file

  0B    /etc

  0B    /var

1,5G    /Library

  0B    /.Trashes

7,8G    /System

4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages

800K    /.fseventsd

du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted

du: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted

du: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted

du: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted

du: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted

du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted

6,7G    /private

415M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100

  0B    /.vol

 46G    /Users

 12G    /Applications

4,5K    /dev

2,0K    /Volumes

  0B    /tmp

  0B    /cores

MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /

MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$ 


macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *titruf*


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour *Xavier
*
Quel est ton problème exactement ?

Et voici le procédé pour coller des tableaux du Terminal dans une fenêtre de code -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Xavier57 (2 Janvier 2019)

Merci d'être actif, mon mac me fait comme les autres le disque doit comporter au moins 39 go d'espace libre 

MERCI D'AVANCE


```
Last login: Wed Jan  2 16:30:16 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            72.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   121G    73G    47G    61%  773076 9223372036854002731    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:

find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /

  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
471M    /usr
192M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
1,5G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
7,8G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
1,1M    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/2f/m752qmjd1s9c6vpv1m0f59c80000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
6,7G    /private
411M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
45G    /Users
12G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$
MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$
MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2019)

Il y a *73 Go* de blocs occupés alloués au volume. En regard : *73,7 Gi* = *79 Go* de fichiers catalogués -->


il y a donc une sous-allocation de blocs occupés de *6 Go*. Aucun *snapshot* . La sous-allocation a des chances de provenir d'une erreur du *spaceman* (*space*_*man*ager) : le gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs de l'*apfs*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


la commande vérifie l'*apfs*

Poste l'affichage retourné une fois l'exécution de la commande terminée (ce qui se signale au réaffichage de l'invite de commande : *MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$*).


----------



## Xavier57 (2 Janvier 2019)

Voila ce que ca donne 

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
[\   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \]
[ \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   ]
[  \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \  ]
[ \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   ]
[\   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \   \]
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2019)

Est-ce que la vérification a progressé depuis l'aperçu que tu as posté ?


----------



## Xavier57 (2 Janvier 2019)

Je vais essayer si cela fonctionne 

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /

MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$
MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$
  [Restauré 2 janv. 2019 à 17:27:39]
Last login: Wed Jan  2 17:27:31 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$
```


----------



## Xavier57 (2 Janvier 2019)

je viens d'essayer et ca marche toujours pas :/

il remet le meme message qui est Le disque doit comporter au moins 40 Go d’espace libre.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2019)

Il y a *121,1 Go* de capacité pour le *Conteneur apfs*. Et *79 Go* de fichiers recelés. Ce qui donne *42,1 Go* d'espace disponible moins *1,6 Go* des volumes auxiliaires = *40,5 Go* -->


je pense que c'est trop peu pour l'Assistant BootCamp. Déjà > *40 Go* pour une partition *BOOTCAMP* : ça me semble court. De plus > ça ne laisserait plus d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs*.

Il faudrait que tu copies des fichiers personnels volumineux dans le volume d'un DDE USB (par exemple) > puis que tu supprimes les originaux --> pour revenir à *60 Go* d'occupation du disque maximum (et encore).

Question : qu'est-il advenu de la vérification de l'*apfs* ?


----------



## Xavier57 (2 Janvier 2019)

Merci j'ai fait ce que vous m'avez dit et cela fonctionne merci beaucoup


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2019)

Xavier57 a dit:


> je viens d'essayer et ca marche toujours pas :/
> 
> il remet le meme message qui est Le disque doit comporter au moins 40 Go d’espace libre.


Tu fais partie de ceux qui ont un tout petit SSD de 121 Go et c'est peine perdue d'avance. Il faut laisser 15/20 Go d'espace libre pour que macOS fonctionne correctement et ce n'est pas le cas. Il faudrait que tu supprimes 20 Go de tes données personnelles, mais avec un si petit SSD je te déconseille de faire l'installation de Windows. Et puis je vais te refroidir, si c'était dans le but de pouvoir jouer avec des jeux PC, c'est mission impossible avec une puce graphique.


----------



## Xavier57 (2 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, c'est denouveau moi



```
Last login: Wed Jan  2 19:29:31 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$
MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         76.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                37.1 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +76.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            65.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2

MacBook-Pro-de-Xavier:~ Xavier$
```

*Note de la modération :* ne répond pas partout, on ne va pas jouer au ping-pong dans différents messages, donc tu restes ici.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir *Xavier*

Quel est ton problème ?


----------



## Locke (5 Janvier 2019)

Xavier57 a dit:


> 0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2


Tu ne pourras jamais faire l'installation de Windows avec ce fichier .iso, c'est peine perdue. Un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...et relis aussi la réponse #80.

De plus, si on fait le calcul, car tu t'obstines, il ne restera pour macOS que 17 Go de libre, or il faut lui laisser entre 20/25 Go pour qu'il fonctionne correctement.


----------



## Lobitorules (24 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais moi aussi installer Windows grâce à BootCamp. Je me retrouve dans la même situation que les posts précédent avec une erreur m'indiquant 

*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.
Le disque doit comporter au moins 40 Go d’espace libre.*

J'ai fais les manipulations indiqué par Macomaniac, en essayant de comprendre un peu même si c'est pas si simple ^^
Seulement, au niveau de l'étape trois, je tapes mon mdp quand est indiqué "password" et me retrouve avec le message suivant
find: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted

Pourriez vous m'apporter des solutions ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour *Lobitorules
*
Si la commande :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


retourne une série de dénis du type : "*Operation not permitted*" => alors le *SIP* (*S*ystem *I*ntergrity *P*rotection : protocole de sécurisation devenu une "insulte à l'intelligence") se trouve activé et interdit l'accès en lecture à une multitude de localisations du volume de démarrage. Il faut alors désactiver le *SIP* => afin de libérer un accès universel en lecture aux objets du volume de démarrage.

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

Désormais > la commande :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


retournera un tableau propre mesurant (en *Gi* = *Gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang (fichiers ou dossiers > visibles ou cachés) du volume de démarrage.


----------



## Lobitorules (25 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Merci pour la réponse rapide, 
J'ai fais les manipulations et j'ai pu obtenir entré les commandes qui me donnent les données suivantes 


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            261.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              500.1 GB   disk2s1
```


```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   500G   261G   234G    53% 1137593 9223372036853638214    0%   /
```


```
0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
  0B    /Informations sur l’utilisateur
478M    /usr
809M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
8,0K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
5,5G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
6,9G    /System
104K    /.fseventsd
12G    /private
646M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
189G    /Users
24G    /Applications
176M    /opt
4,5K    /dev
32K    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
  0B    /cores
```


```
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-24-120213
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-24-130412
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-24-140330
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-24-150444
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-24-160156
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-24-170556
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-24-180159
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-24-190640
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-24-200518
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-24-210156
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-24-220326
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-24-230656
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-25-000220
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-25-120205
```

Est ce que je dois faire la même manipulation que décrites précédemment pour résoudre mon problème ou faut-il que je fasse autre chose ? 
Encore une fois merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

Il y a *261 Go* de blocs occupés. En regard -->* 239,3 Gi* = *257 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Une petite sur-allocation de blocs de *4 Go*.

Mais tu as *14 *instantanés Time Machine qui verrouillent de l'espace de blocs un peu n'importe où dans l'espace du *Conteneur apfs*. Tu as de la chance de ne pas avoir effectué de gros mouvements de fichiers impliquant des suppressions massives > sinon tu auras eu un immense espace occupé "fantôme" dans le volume.

- d'abord > il faut que tu fermes le robinet. Va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* > décoche la case de : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" (cochage qui suscite la création périodique de *snapshots*).​
- ensuite passe la commande :​

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin terminé la purge" en signal de complétion.

Cela fait > redémarre > passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation des blocs du volume de démarrage

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Lobitorules (27 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, 

Voila ce qui ressort 


```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   500G   259G   236G    53% 1134092 9223372036853641715    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

*259 Go* de blocs occupés : tu as gagné *2 Go*. Mais peut-être surtout un déblocage de l'espace disponible pour un repartitionnement éventuel.

Passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :

```
diksutil ap resizeContainer disk1 300g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) le *Conteneur apfs* à *300 Go* de capacité > et crée en-dessous une partition de *200 Go* avec un volume *BOOTCAMP* au format *FAT-32* ; puis affiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Lobitorules (27 Janvier 2019)

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            258.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.9 GB    disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              15.9 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk3
```

Voila ce que j'obtiens


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Il y a eu échec de la commande. Tu n'as pas posté l'affichage précédant le tableau des disques --> qui aurait mentionné les raisons de l'échec.

- poste cet affichage. Quitte à repasser d'abord la commande.​


----------



## Lobitorules (27 Janvier 2019)

En effet je n'avais pas vu mais un message d'erreur s'est affiché
Voila l'ensemble


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Lille:~ Maxime$ diksutil ap resizeContainer disk1 300g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
-bash: diksutil: command not found
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            258.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              500.1 GB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk3
```


De plus, je n'ai effectivement plus le message m'indiquant un espace disque trop faible et devant etre supérieur à 50Go. Je suis donc les étapes indiqué par Bootcamp et lors de la création de l'image disque, j'obtiens après quelques minutes le message suivant 

*Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable*
L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Pardon : c'est ma faute. J'ai commis un _lapsus calami _dans la saisie de la commande *diskutil* : j'ai mis *disksutil* à la place (comme une espèce de dyslexique).

Voici la commande corrigée :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 300g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


repasse-la et poste le retour.


----------



## Lobitorules (27 Janvier 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         300.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                199.9 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +300.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            258.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              500.1 GB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk3
```

Dernier tableau obtenu


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Comme tu le vois ici -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                199.9 GB   disk0s3
```


la commande de repartitionnement a fonctionné > et a créé une partition de *200 Go* avec un volume *BOOTCAMP* au format *FAT-32*. Il n'y a donc plus de blocage actuellement.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## Lobitorules (27 Janvier 2019)

Merci pour les explications en plus de l'aide, je comprends petit a petit les étapes ^^

Voila ce que j'obtiens avec les dernières manipulations


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            258.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              500.1 GB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk3
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

La partiiton a été supprimée et son espace récupéré.

Tu devrais pouvoir installer Windows dans une partition *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## Lobitorules (27 Janvier 2019)

Quand je lance l'assistant Bootcamp, lors de la création de l'image disque j'obtiens le message suivant 

*Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable*
L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Tu n'as pas un nouveau *snapshot* ? --> passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


est-ce que tu as un retour ?


----------



## Lobitorules (27 Janvier 2019)

Non aucun retour ...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Hé ! (je m'en avise un peu tard) --> il ne s'agit pas de l'espace disponible dans le *Conteneur apfs* du disque interne !

- la mention : "*Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable*. L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque." désigne uniquement ta clé USB et sa capacité. Combien fait-elle de *Go* ?​


----------



## Lobitorules (27 Janvier 2019)

Oui je pense que c'est ca aussi, 
Je suis sur un disque dur externe qui fait 500 Go ... 
j'ai aussi essayé sur une clé USB de 16 Go mais la capacité ne doit pas être suffisante


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Il va falloir que tu attendes l'avis de *Locke* sur ce point : il connaît la question (pas moi).


----------



## Lobitorules (27 Janvier 2019)

Ok ca marche ! 
Merci beaucoup en tout cas pour ce que tu as fais jusqu'à maintenant 

Il va venir sur le forum ou il faut que je le contact sur un autre ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Je pense qu'il ne manquera pas d'intervenir dans ton fil : le forum *Windows sur Mac* est une de ses spécialités.


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2019)

Xavier57 a dit:


> 0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2


Il est impossible de faire l'installation avec ce fichier .iso. Un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/


----------



## Deevodou (10 Février 2019)

Bonjour, voici ce que mon Macbook Pro , me dit après avoir suivi les conseils de Macomaniac.. Je suis sur ce sujet d'espace insuffisant depuis des jours, et toute aide serai la bienvenu. merci, je tourne en rond sur ce sujet depuis des jours. Ceci est pour le professionnelle .. je ne voudrais pas avoir à acheter un PC (amoureux de Mac) juste car mon espace est insuffisant alors que j'avais réussi à installer Windows via BootCamp, mais le réseau éthernt wifi etc.. ne s'y connectant pas, Apple, m'a suggéré de d'sinstaller, depuis, "espace insuffisant" encore et encore, meme si j'ai tout enlever? 'tmp' "cookies"... Merci à tous, et merci à Macomaniac, si vous avez la ré^ponse ou un débit en tout cas... Cordialement DTB 


```
Last login: Mon Jan 21 04:57:41 on console
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         210.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +210.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            175.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4

DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ diskutil cs list           APFS Volume Macintosh HD            175.7 GB   disk1s1
Usage:  diskutil coreStorage list
        diskutil coreStorage list -plist
        diskutil coreStorage list UUID
List all current CoreStorage objects in a tree-like view.
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$    2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.9 MB    disk1s2
-bash: 2:: command not found
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$    3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
-bash: 3:: command not found
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$    4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4
-bash: 4:: command not found

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         210.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +210.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            175.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4

DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   210G   175G    29G    87% 1870059 9223372036852905748    0%   /
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted

1,0K    /home
523M    /usr
du: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
du: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
5,3G    /Library
10G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
11M    /.fseventsd

4,2G    /private
813M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol

58G    /Users
14G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
8,8M    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
  0B    /cores
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2019)

Bonjour *Deevodou
*
Il y a *175 Go* de blocs occupés alloués au volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD*. En regard --> *92,8 Gi* = *99,6 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Ce qui donne une sur-allocation de blocs occupés de *75,4 Go* par rapport aux fichiers catalogués.

Lorsqu'on est confronté à une sur-allocation massive de blocs occupés par rapport à la taille des fichiers recensés --> il faut conjecturer une raison de ce différentiel.

- la 1ère raison qui vient à l'esprit > si le volume de démarrage est en format *apfs* comme ici --> est la présence de *snapshots* dans les coulisses de l'*apfs*. *Snapshots* qui ont pour effet de retenir comme occupés tous les blocs du volume de démarrage qui portaient les fichiers indexés à l'instant T de leur prise > quand bien même l'utilisateur ultérieurement supprime-t-il des masses de ces fichiers indexés. En somme > il se crée alors un phénomène de "ciseaux" entre les blocs portant toujours les écritures brutes de ces fichiers --> lequels sont verrouillés contre toute modification ; et les fichiers qui se trouvent désindexés en tant qu'objets recensés du catalogue du système de fichiers.​
-- dans ton cas --> il n'y a pas de *snapshots*.​
- la 2è raison qui vient à l'esprit > en cas d'absence avérée de *snapshots* --> est l'existence d'une erreur dans l'*apfs*. Ça peut aller d'un déraillement du *spaceman* (le gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs de l'*apfs*) > à une corruption de l'arbre des métadonnées de *snapshots* (*snapshot_metadata_tree*) qui peut alors retenir en mode erroné un *snapshot* --> lequel ne figure pas comme objet recensé par la commande *tmutil*.​
- la 3è raison qui vient à l'esprit > en simultané de l'absence avérée de *snapshots* et donc en concomitance de la seconde conjecture --> est une activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) > qui proscrive d'accès certains objets sensibles du volume de démarrage (notamment des sous-dossiers de la Bibliothèque de compte de l'utilisateur) => et donc les soustraie à la mesure de la commande *du*. En somme --> fait "non-exister" faussement pour une enquête des objets logiques bien réels néanmoins. Càd. crée un écart entre l'existence d'objets logiques et la représentation que l'utilisateur se trouve autorisé à s'en faire.​
-- dans ton cas > 3 mentions : "*Operation not permitted*" --> me laissent penser que le *SIP* est activé et suscite cette soustraction d'accès de certains objets.​
----------

Passe les 2 commandes (séparément) -->

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
csrutil status
```


la 1ère vérifie l'*apfs*

la 2è affiche le statut du *SIP*[/code]

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## Deevodou (11 Février 2019)

Bonjour Macomaniac, 

J'espère te répondre au bon endroit, et biensur avant toutes choses je te REMERCIE pour ton aide. 
Voici donc ce que me dit mon Mac Book Pro lorsque je lui donne la première commande que tu me propose de rentrer : 
diskutil verifyVolume disk1


```
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
```

et voici le deuxiémé :


```
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ csrutil status

System Integrity Protection status: enabled.

DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
```

EN espérant que cela soulève quelque chose et permettent de résoudre ce fichu soucis.. MERCI EN TOUT CAS
Cordialement DTB


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2019)

L'hypothèse d'une erreur dans l'*apfs* se trouve exclue par la vérification --> laquelle n'en a révélé aucune.

Par contre > le *SIP* se trouve bel & bien activé ("*enabled*"). On va donc retenir la 3è conjecture --> que l'activation du *SIP* ait verrouillé l'accès en lecture de la commande *du* => à certains objets (notamment dans ta Bibliothèque de compte) > en soustrayant par là-même à sa mesure des masses de données pour environ *75 Go*.

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

Une fois ta session réouverte > repasse la commande :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


et reposte le tableau mesurant les objets de 1er rang du volume de démarrage...


----------



## Deevodou (12 Février 2019)

Bonsoir Macomaniac, alors voila, j'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit, cela coller exactment à ce que tu m'indiquais, je susi revenu sur l'interface havbituel, j'ai rouvert le TERMINAl, appelé la commande indiqué, et voici ou j'en suis,on me demande un PASSWORD, j'ai tenté, comme tu peu le voir, de rentrer le Password de mon MAC (les lettres ne s'affiche pas, mais il semble reconnaitre quelquechose, mais l'invalide, alors que c'est celui que j'utilise toujours...) 
A te lire... STP.... 
Que faire.. 
Ci dessous la copie du Terminal : 

```
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ csrutil status

System Integrity Protection status: enabled.

DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$

  [Restauré 12 févr. 2019 à 21:33:02]

Last login: Tue Feb 12 21:32:51 on console

Restored session: Mar 12 fév 2019 21:27:33 CET

DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$

  [Restauré 12 févr. 2019 à 21:43:17]

Last login: Tue Feb 12 21:43:10 on console

Restored session: Mar 12 fév 2019 21:36:43 CET

DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +

Password:

Sorry, try again.

Password:

Sorry, try again.

Password:

sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts

DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +

Password:

Sorry, try again.

Password:

Sorry, try again.

Password:
```

MERCI 
, CDT 
DTB


----------



## Deevodou (12 Février 2019)

Autre information, ce fichu Boot Camp ne me donne pas plus d'espace, toujours insuffisant.. 
Qu'ai je bien pu faire? 
CDT 
MERCI 
DTB


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Deevodou (12 Février 2019)

DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ csrutil status

System Integrity Protection status: disabled.

DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2019)

Le *SIP* est donc désactivé.

Alors passe la commande :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


et poste le tableau retourné dans une fenêtre de code.

Note : tes 3 échecs précédents sont venus du fait que tu as fait chaque fois une erreur de saisie de ton mot-de-passe > lorsque tu as eu la demande de *password*. La mention : "*Sorry, try again*." est typique d'une telle erreur de saisie.


----------



## Deevodou (12 Février 2019)

Pardon cela a pris un peu de temps, donc voici le tableau (et merci pour l'info sur le password, je faisait une erreur de frappe sur la majuscule LOL  ) : 


```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +

  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
523M    /usr
667M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
7,1G    /Library
10G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
172K    /.fseventsd
4,1G    /private
786M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
122G    /Users
14G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
8,8M    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
  0B    /cores
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
523M    /usr
667M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
7,1G    /Library
10G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
172K    /.fseventsd
4,1G    /private
786M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
```

merci 

CDT 

DTB


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2019)

Je comptabilise *158 Gi* = *170 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Et non plus *99,6 Go* comme lorsque le *SIP* était activé. La principale différence concerne le dossier : *Users* (Utilisateurs) --> mesuré à *122 Gi* = *131 Go* > contre *58 Gi* = *62 Go*.

Le problème était donc apparent et non réel : le *SIP* masquait à la commande *du* pas moins de *70,4 Go* de fichiers. Fichiers qui doivent se trouver recelés dans ta Bibliothèque de compte > car des dossiers de celle-ci se trouvent protégés par des *flags rootless* du *SIP* à l'instar de dossiers du Système.

Passe les 2 commandes (copier-coller) :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
sudo du -sh ~/*
```


qui mesurent (en *Gi*) les dossiers de comptes dans les Utilisateurs > puis les sous-dossiers de ton dossier *deesmacprokomputer*

Poste les retours.


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

Bonsoir, Pardon, j'étais parti manger et revenu tardivement. 
J'ai passé les deux commande, la premier facile après entrée le password, la deuxiéme plus difficile à passer, tu le verra, mais en insitant, j'obtient 122 G  sur Deesmacprokomputer: 



```
Password:
4,0K    /Users/Guest
4,9M    /Users/Shared
122G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sud du -sh ~/*
-bash: sud: command not found
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sud du -sh ~/*
-bash: sud: command not found
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo du -sh /Users/*
4,0K    /Users/Guest
4,9M    /Users/Shared
sud du -sh ~/*sud du -sh ~/*
sud du -sh ~/*
122G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sud du -sh ~/*sud du -sh ~/*
-bash: sud: command not found
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sud du -sh ~/*
-bash: sud: command not found
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
```
ookproKomputer.

MERCI 

CDT 
DTB


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

C'est ton dossier de compte qui totalise l'occupation du répertoire *Users*.

Pour la 2è commande : tu as oublié le *o* final de *sudo*. Pourquoi ne fais-tu pas simplement un copier-coller de la commande > d'ici (source) => dans le *terminal* (destination) ?

- repasse donc la commande exacte :

```
sudo du -sh ~/*
```


et poste le tableau --> on pourra voir la taille de la Bibliothèque de ton compte.


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

Bonjour, 
Pardon, 
je fais pourtant du copier coller mais là?  

voici ce que cela me donner ;

```
5,8G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Music
332K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/OneDrive
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Partage
8,0K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Public
```

Je suit (du mieux que je peut) et là je me rend compte que USERX (mon compte) prend 122 G, mais que lorsque je le décline, (pardon pour le vocabulaire) il n'y a rien qui prenne 122 G dans USERS??N

Je n'ai pas compris ça : 

et poste le tableau --> on pourra voir la taille de la Bibliothèque de ton compte.

Est ce une commande ? 

A ta dispo, merci comme toujours, 

CDT 
DTB


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

Macomaniac, pardon je veut dire USERS (pas USERX) et aussi USERS (pas USERS??N) car erreur de frappe. 
De plus, j'ai compris ce que tu m'avais marqué :

et poste le tableau --> on pourra voir la taille de la Bibliothèque de ton compte.
Pardon donc, 
As tu les info nécessaire au moins, LOL : ) 

CDT 

DTB


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

Il faut que tu attendes suffisamment que la commande ait terminé son opération. Car la commande est assez lente. Fin d'opération de la commande marqué seulement par le réaffichage de l'invite de commande *DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$*.

Repasse en copier-coller la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/*
```


et attends tout le temps qu'il faut jusqu'au retour de *DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$*

=> alors seulement le tableau est complet. Poste-le.


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

Bonjour 

Voici ce que cela nous donne 76 G dans la LIBRARY... dit dont c'est quoi ça.. 
Aussi, VIRTUAL BOX renait de ses cendres, car je l'avais enlevé. 
Dernier point, est ce à cause de ces 76 G que le MAC ramme de temps en temps.. 
Je le pousse à fond donc peut etre est ce moi plutot qu'autre chose.. 
A te lire,

```
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo du -sh ~/*
Password:
964K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Applications
476K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Creative Cloud Files
1,7G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Desktop
2,8G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Documents
9,9G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Downloads
11G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Dropbox
76G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Movies
5,8G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Music
332K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/OneDrive
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Partage
15G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Pictures
8,0K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Public
37M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/VirtualBox VMs
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/WIN BOX PARTAGE
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/on
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
```

MERCI 

CDT 

DTB


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

Il y a bien *76 Gi* = *82 Go* dans ta Bibliothèque personnelle de compte. C'est énorme !

Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/*
```


qui mesure les sous-dossiers de cette Bibliothèque

Poste le tableau complet.


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

Bonjour, 

OUI, en fait en regardant un peu, il semble que ce dossier soit plein de document que j'avais "normalement" basculé en Drop Box, et qui se trouve bien dans la drop box, mais qui reste dans le MAC voici le tableau : 

```
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo du -sh ~/Library/*
Password:
2,8M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Accounts
1,2M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Address Book Plug-Ins
12K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Application Scripts
1,0G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Application Support
348K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Assistant
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Assistants
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Audio
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Autosave Information
468M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Caches
35M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Calendars
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/CallServices
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/ColorPickers
8,0K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Colors
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Compositions
33G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers
364K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Cookies
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/CoreData
52K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/CoreFollowUp
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/DES
88K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Dictionaries
1,1M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Dropbox
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Family
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Favorites
24K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/FileProvider
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/FontCollections
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Fonts
80K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/FrontBoard
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/GameKit
24K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Google
104M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Group Containers
3,4M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/HomeKit
424K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/IdentityServices
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Input Methods
1,6M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
212K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Keyboard
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Keyboard Layouts
3,1M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/KeyboardServices
20M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Keychains
3,2M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/LanguageModeling
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/LaunchAgents
217M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Logs
41G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Mail
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Maps
428M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Messages
33M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Metadata
59M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Mobile Documents
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/News
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Parallels
324K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Passes
228K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/PersonalizationPortrait
5,2M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Personas
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/PreferencePanes
2,9M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Preferences
2,4M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Printers
144K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/PubSub
64M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Safari
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/SafariSafeBrowsing
1,7M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Saved Application State
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Saved Searches
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Screen Savers
16K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Scripts
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Services
8,0K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Sharing
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Sounds
196K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Spelling
33M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Suggestions
1,7M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/SyncedPreferences
6,4M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/VirtualBox
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Voices
92K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/WebKit
44K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/com.apple.internal.ck
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/iMovie
12K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/iTunes
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
```

Peut etre netoyé ma mail box, avec 41G ????? aussi, .. 
A te lire, 
Merci vraiment.. 
CDT 
DTB


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

Containers *33 Gi* = *35,5 Go* > Mail *41 Gi* = *44 Go* - ce sont les 2 gros sous-dossiers.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo chflags nohidden ~/Library
```


la commande supprime le marqueur d'invisibilité apposé sur ta Bibliothèque.

Si tu inspectes l'espace général de ton dossier de compte *deesmacprokomputer* --> est-ce que tu vois un nouveau dossier intitulé Bibliothèque ?


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

OK donc : 
La commande que tu m'as donné donne 

```
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo chflags nohidden ~/Library
Password:
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo chflags nohidden ~/Library
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo chflags nohidden ~/Library
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo chflags nohidden ~/Library
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo chflags nohidden ~/Library
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
```

Cela ne me donne rien? bizarement? 

Après pour la bibliothéque 
J'en ai une sous MACINTOSH HD
Et une autre sous 
MACINTOSH HD > SYSTEME 
Sous Deezmakbookpro je n'ai pas de bibliothéque.. 

Je ne te suit pas d'une grande aide sur ce coup

Merci 

CDT 
DTB


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

Il arrive que la commande ne passe dans les derniers OS.

Alors pour accéder à ta Bibliothèque de compte *deesmacprokomputer* --> cllique le menu *Aller* du Finder > puis presse la touche "*alt*" (option) --> hop ! tu vois surgir un dossier intitulé Bibliothèque parmi les sous-menus de *Aller*. Si tu le sélectionnes --> une fenêtre du Finder s'ouvre en affichant les dossiers de ta Bibliothèque.

- veux-tu des commandes de mesure des contenus de Containers et Mail ?​


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

pardon,
oui il a un nouveau bibliotheque sous macintosh hd, il ocntient des choses que je n'ai jamais vu, et si je clique dessus cela m'ouvre une interface que je n'ai jamais vu??? seraice bon


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2019)

@Deevodou
Evite d'écrire en majuscules, c'est corrigé, car ça pique les yeux.


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

BOn, OK j'ai réussi à aller ou tu m'indique, super merci, 
J'ai bien CONTAINERS et MAIL 
il n'y a aucune TAILLE de fichier, à part des 1ko par si par la. 
Je ne comprends pas bien quand tu me demande "des commandes de mesure des contenus" ... 
Il y a efectievement des tonnes de chiiffres et des letres incomprehensibles.. 
Vraiment désolé, je suis pas très aidant.. 
CDT DTB
Merci

Pardon, cela n'était pas intentionelles.. Sorry

Macomanic, pardon pour les majuscules, ce n'était pas volontaire....


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

Passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/Containers/*
sudo du -sh ~/Library/Mail/*
```


elles mesurent les contenus de Containers et de Mail. C'est afin de voir quels sous-dossiers concentrent les *Go*

il va y avoir du monde dans Containers !

Poste les tableaux.


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

C'est enorme waouhh donc premier commande premier poste 



```
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo du -sh ~/Library/Containers/*
Password:
2,1M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.adobe.accmac.ACCFinderSync
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.amvidia.MP3ConverterXPC01
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.amvidia.MP3ConverterXPC02
56K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.amvidia.To-MP3-Converter-Free
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple..NowPlayingWidgetContainer
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple..NowPlayingWidgetContainer.NowPlayingWidget
692K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.AddressBook
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.AddressBook.ABPersonViewService
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.AddressBook.ContactsAccountsService
44K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.AddressBook.FaceTimeService
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.AddressBook.UrlForwarder
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.AirPlayUIAgent
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.AmbientDisplayAgent
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.AppleMediaServices.FollowUpExtension
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.AuthKitUI.AKFollowUpServerUIExtension
60K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.BKAgentService
3,9M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.CalendarAgent
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.CalendarFileHandler
44K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.CalendarNotification.CalNCService
476K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.CaptiveNetworkAssistant
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Chess
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.CloudDocs.MobileDocumentsFileProvider
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.CloudDocsDaemon.StorageManagement
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.CloudPhotosConfiguration
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.ContactsAgent
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.ContactsUI.ContactPickerService
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.CoreRoutine.helperservice
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.CryptoTokenKit.pivtoken
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.CryptoTokenKit.setoken
52K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.DataDetectors.DataDetectorsActionService
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.DataDetectorsActionService
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.DataDetectorsLocalSources
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.DataDetectorsViewService
136K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Dictionary
64K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.FaceTime
64K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.FaceTime.FaceTimeNotificationCenterService
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.FaceTime.IntentsExtension
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Grab
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Home
1,5M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.ImageKit.RecentPictureService
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.IntlTexts.KeyboardServicesHelper
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Localization.SetDefaultsSer
```


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

premiere commande deuxieme poste

```
vice
804K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.LookupViewService
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.MailCacheDelete
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.MailServiceAgent
764K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Maps
84K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.MarkupUI.Markup
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.MarkupUI.MarkupPhotoExtension
5,1G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.MediaLibraryService
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.NetworkExtension.IKEv2Provider
13M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Notes
112K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Notes.HTMLConverter
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Notes.NotesImporter
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Notes.QuickLookExtension
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Notes.datastore
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.OSDUIHelper
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Pass-Viewer
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.PassKit.PaymentAuthorizationUIExtension
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.PassXPCService
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.PhotoBooth
52K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.PhotoIngestService
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.PhotoLibraryMigrationUtility
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.PhotoThemeService
203M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Photos
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Photos.StorageManagementExtension
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.PressAndHold
220K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Preview
88K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.SSMenuAgent
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.STMExtension.Applications
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.STMExtension.GarageBand
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.STMExtension.Mail
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.STMExtension.OtherUsers
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.STMExtension.Trash
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.STMExtension.iOSFiles
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.STMFramework.UIHelper
494M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari
120K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari.CacheDeleteExtension
128K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari.SafariQuickLookPreview
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.SceneKitQLPreviewExtension
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.ScreenSaver.iLife-Slideshow-Extension
44K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.ScreenSharing
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Siri
4,0K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.Siri.SiriTodayExtension
264K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.SiriNCService
380K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.SocialPushAgent
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.TelephonyUtilities.IntentHandler
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.TelephonyUtilities.PhoneIntentHandler
52K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.TextEdit
152K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.UsageTrackingAgent
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.VoiceMemos
5,8M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.WeatherKitService
436K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.accessibility.heard
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.accessibility.mediaaccessibilityd
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.appkit.xpc.LegacyExternalColorPickerService
```


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

premiere commande troisieme poste 

```
29M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.appstore
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.appstore.PluginXPCService
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.calculator
15M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.cloudphotosd
44K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.contacts.donation-agent
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.coremedia.pluginformatreader
4,3M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.corerecents.recentsd
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.ctkahp
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.diagnosticextensions.osx.bluetooth
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.diagnosticextensions.osx.filevault
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.diagnosticextensions.osx.getmobilityinfo
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.diagnosticextensions.osx.installlog
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.diagnosticextensions.osx.maillogs
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.diagnosticextensions.osx.safari
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.diagnosticextensions.osx.spotlight
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.diagnosticextensions.osx.syslog
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.diagnosticextensions.osx.systemprofile
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.diagnosticextensions.osx.timemachine
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.diagnosticextensions.osx.wifi
3,7M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.garageband10
1,5M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.geod
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.grapher
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iBooks.CacheDelete
1,3M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iBooksX
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iBooksX-SecureUserDefaults
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iBooksX.CacheDelete
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iBooksX.DiskSpaceEfficiency
140K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iCal
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iCal.CalendarNC
928K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iChat
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iMovieApp
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iTunesCacheExtension
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iTunesStorageExtension
52K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iWork.Keynote
2,8M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iWork.Numbers
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iWork.Pages
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iwork.ArchiveUpgrader
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.languageassetd
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.lateragent
```


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

```
image
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.Mail.compose
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.Mail.compose-back-to-sender
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.SinaWeibo.post
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.SocialWidget
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.System.add-to-aperture
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.System.add-to-iphoto
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.System.add-to-safari-reading-list
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.System.set-account-picture
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.System.set-buddy-picture
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.System.set-desktop-image
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.TencentWeibo.post
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.Twitter.post
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.Twitter.set-profile-image
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.Video.upload-Facebook
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.Video.upload-Tudou
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.Video.upload-Vimeo
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.Video.upload-Youku
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.Video.upload-image-Flickr
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.Video.upload-video-Flickr
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.sharekit.EntitlementsHelper
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.signpost.signpost-notificationd
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.siri.DeepSyncVerificationService
176K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.siri.media-indexer
44K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.siriplugin.FileSearch
216K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.soagent
1,5M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.stocks
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.systempreferences.cacheAssistant
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.tonelibraryd
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.weather
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.dropbox.activityprovider
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.dropbox.foldertagger
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.expressvpn.ExpressVPN-mini.Companion
2,0M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.fiplab.openallfiles
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.getdropbox.dropbox.garcon
136K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.itsabouttime.wordIAP
66M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.microsoft.Excel
420K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.microsoft.Office365ServiceV2
12M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.microsoft.OneDrive-mac
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.microsoft.OneDriveLauncher
48K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.microsoft.Outlook
243M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.microsoft.Powerpoint
124M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.microsoft.Word
424K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.microsoft.errorreporting
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.microsoft.onenote.mac
492K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.microsoft.openxml.excel.app
115M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.rockysandstudio.DeskApp-for-Gmail
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.rockysandstudio.DeskApp-for-Gmail.LaunchHelper
868K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.rockysandstudio.WakeUpTime
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.skype.skype.shareagent
148K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/dybala.file-view-investigate
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
```


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

```
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.diagnosticextensions.osx.wifi
3,7M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.garageband10
1,5M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.geod
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.grapher
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iBooks.CacheDelete
1,3M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iBooksX
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iBooksX-SecureUserDefaults
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iBooksX.CacheDelete
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iBooksX.DiskSpaceEfficiency
140K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iCal
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iCal.CalendarNC
928K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iChat
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iMovieApp
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iTunesCacheExtension
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iTunesStorageExtension
52K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iWork.Keynote
2,8M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iWork.Numbers
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iWork.Pages
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.iwork.ArchiveUpgrader
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.languageassetd
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.lateragent
26G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mediaanalysisd
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.messages.AssistantExtension
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.messages.MapRenderingService
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.messages.StorageManagementExtension
148K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.messages.TranscriptRenderingService
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.ncplugin.FindMyFriends
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.ncplugin.WorldClock
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.ncplugin.calculator
724K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.ncplugin.stocks
436K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.ncplugin.weather
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.news
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.notificationcenterui.WeatherSummary
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.osx-tailspin
49M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.photoanalysisd
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.photolibraryd
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.photomodel
156K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.photomoments
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.photos.ImageConversionService
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.photos.VideoConversionService
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.print.PKBrowserService
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.print.normalizerd
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.quicklook.QuickLookUIService
124K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.quicklook.ui.helper
48K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.reminders
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.reminders.RemindersNC
172K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.routined
28K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.scenekit.SCNSceneLoader
36K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.AirDrop.send
40K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.CloudSharing.invite
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.Facebook.post
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.Facebook.set-profile-image
32K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.share.LinkedIn.post
32K
```


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

Tu m'avais prevenu pour containers.. j'éqpere qu'il y a tout.. yen a des oages et des pages.. 
POur l'autre commande, elle ne lui plait pas. ; 

```
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo du -sh ~/Library/Containers/Mail/*
Password:
du: /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/Mail/*: No such file or directory
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo du -sh ~/Library/Containers/Mail/*
du: /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/Mail/*: No such file or directory
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo du -sh ~/Library/Containers/Mail/*
du: /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/Mail/*: No such file or directory
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

J'ai trouvé ceci dans Containers -->

```
26G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail
```


*26 Gi* = *28 Go* pour com.apple.mail

Pour l'autre commande > c'est :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/Mail/*
```


poste le tableau (qui sera plus bref)

Note : j'avais fait une erreur de saisie en intercalant *Containers* > tout de suite corrigée --> mais tu l'avais déjà réceptionnée.


----------



## Deevodou (13 Février 2019)

Pardon petite absence : 
Pour ce quetu as repéré dans containers, que dois je faire.. ou puis je aller le voir pour le supprimer si besoin.. 
Pour l'autre commande voici : 

```
Password:
4,0K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Mail/PersistenceInfo.plist
41G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Mail/V6
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

Tu as donc les *41 Gi *= *44 Go* dans le sous-dossier V6 de Mail. Et donc *26 Gi* = *28 Go* pour le sous-dossier com.apple.mail de Containers.

- va voir dans ces 2 localisations avec le Finder --> pour juger la nature des contenus.​


----------



## Deevodou (14 Février 2019)

Bonsoir, 

Et bien, quel trouvaille, pour être clair, il y a "je ne saurais pas dire ce que c'est" des tas de choses incompréhensibles, des dossiers avec des listes de chiffres et lettres en majuscules donnant sur des sous dossiers du même acabit. 
Dans V6, c'est encore pire que Containers. 
Si j'ouvre un des fichiers, soit c'est du "txt" que seul "open files" arrive à ouvrir, mais que je sais pas lire, soit je tombe carrément sur des mails. 
Avant d'arriver à un fichier, j'ai une daine de cascade, souvent des chiffres. 
La plupart des fichiers, visibles sans entrée dans les sous dossier sont les fichiers -mbox (en gros je crois, comprendre qu'ils viennent de,ma mail box) 

Je crois que tu as une idée de ce que je trouve, = RIEN D'INTERESSANT?
Dois je détruire une bonne fois pour toutes V6? 
Idem pour Containers? 
IL semble inevisageable et impossible de trier tous ces fichiers un par un ?? 

Que faire.. je dois faire une mauvaise manip sur mail ?? 

Aussi, comment est ce que j'ai pu installer Bootcamp la premiere fois? est ce a cause de tous ceci, qu'il s'est mal installé ? et surtout est ce parce que je les désinstallé que ces fichiers volumineux ont vi le jour ? 
On ne le saura jamais très probablement.. 

Merci comme d'habitude 
J'attend ton feu verst pour le DELETE 
Merci
Cordialement 
DTB


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2019)

Tu n'auras qu'à passer encore les 2 commandes :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/*
sudo du -sh ~/Library/Mail/V6/*
```


qui listent & mesure les contenus de com.apple.mail et de V6

Poste les tableaux retournés --> ainsi j'aurai une idée de ces contenus.

Note : je pense que le dossier V6 contient tes bases de données de courrier de Mail --> attention ! - le dossier com.apple.mail des Containers a un statut plus douteux, par contre.


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2019)

Deevodou a dit:


> Aussi, comment est ce que j'ai pu installer Bootcamp la premiere fois? est ce a cause de tous ceci, qu'il s'est mal installé ? et surtout est ce parce que je les désinstallé que ces fichiers volumineux ont vi le jour ?
> On ne le saura jamais très probablement..


Négatif, Assistant Boot Camp et une partition Windows n'ont rien à voir dans tes problèmes. Une partition ou un volume contenant une version de Windows est totalement indépendant de macOS. C'est la gestion de ta version de macOS qui est le problème.


----------



## Deevodou (14 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Négatif, Assistant Boot Camp et une partition Windows n'ont rien à voir dans tes problèmes. Une partition ou un volume contenant une version de Windows est totalement indépendant de macOS. C'est la gestion de ta version de macOS qui est le problème.


Bonsoir, 
Merci pour l'onformation. En décryptant tes dires, je comprends que c'est la façon dont je gére mon Mac OS, qui serait à m'origine du soucis. peut etre que je stock trop de chose, pourtant je bascule en permanence sur ma dropbox, fait les nettoyages de base, trie bien mes ficiers.. etc.. comment améliorer mes geste outils.; car c'est mon outisl de travail et je le pousse à fon. 

A suivre .. commentaires bienvenu. 
CDT DTB


----------



## Deevodou (14 Février 2019)

Bonsoir Macomaniac, 
Merci du retour, car c'est la foire du trone dans ces dossiers. 
Donc voici ce que cela donne (la premier commande ne sort quasiment rien ?? / si bien , tu verras, que je l'ai relancé une deuxiéme fois) 
La deuxiéme commande fût plus bava

```
[Restauré 14 févr. 2019 à 19:01:38]
Last login: Thu Feb 14 19:01:31 on console
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo du -sh ~/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/*
Password:
44K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Container.plist
27G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo du -sh ~/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/*
44K    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Container.plist
27G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo du -sh ~/Library/Mail/V6/*
683M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Mail/V6/087FCEEB-6D09-4ED0-8983-18809324562C
948M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Mail/V6/273F77F2-F643-4043-9E6B-5E66424112D5
18G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Mail/V6/89C56074-E188-46A8-973D-256B01839F98
21G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Mail/V6/B6D36DE4-A437-4589-BE0F-795386A20644
38M    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Mail/V6/MailData
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
```

Je ne sais pas si cela pourrai aider?? si on arrive déjà à supprimer un des deux, Containers, par exemple.. 
A suivre 
Merci 
CDT 
DT


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2019)

Tu as *27 Gi* = *29 Go* dans dans : ta Bibliothèque > Containers > com.apple.mail > Data. À toi de voir à quoi ça correspond.

----------

Par contre > les contenus de : ta Bibliothèque > Mail > V6 > dossiers intitulés d'identifiants numériques --> ce sont les bases de données de courrier de Mail. N'y touche pas sinon tu perds tous tes courriers archivés.


----------



## Deevodou (18 Février 2019)

Bonjour, 
Bon, alors là, j'avoue que je suis un peu déséspéré j'ai passé une demi heure à enlever tous un tas de fichiers de Containers , et surprise 

```
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo du -sh ~/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/*
Password:
28G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
```
je repasse la commande, histoire de vérifier, et ci dessus, on m'indique 28G toujours autant de G, mais ou sont ils? ce fichier correspond à rien, vraiment un peu dégouté.. 
Que faire ? 
Merci 
CDT 
DTB


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2019)

Tu peux passer la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/*
```


qui mesure les contenus du dossier Data (Bibliothèque > Containers > com.apple.mail > Data)

Poste le retour.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2019)

Deevodou a dit:


> je repasse la commande, histoire de vérifier, et ci dessus, on m'indique 28G toujours autant de G, mais ou sont ils? ce fichier correspond à rien, vraiment un peu dégouté..


Tu as été voir dans...


Deevodou a dit:


> 28G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data


...le dossier Data ? Il faut bien suivre le chemin...


----------



## Deevodou (19 Février 2019)

Et voila, merci 

```
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$ sudo du -sh ~/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/*
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Desktop
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Downloads
28G    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Movies
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Music
  0B    /Users/deesmacprokomputer/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Pictures
DEEZ-MACBOOK-PRO:~ deesmacprokomputer$
```

28G dans libarary ?? mais sinon le reste esrt voide.. j'ai bossé ! pour rien ! lol 
Mercu 
CDT DTB


----------



## Alia84 (6 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,
J'essai moi aussi d'utiliser Boot Camp et j'ai le même problème que vous. Il m'affiche que l'espace est insuffisant et requiert 40 Go. J'ai un espace libre d'environ 43Go. Cela ne suffit pas ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir *Alia
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Alia84 (6 Mars 2019)

Voila ce que j'ai obtenu :

```
Last login: Wed Mar  6 12:34:45 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-Oksana:~ oksanamaignan$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            76.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 OKSANA                  1.0 TB     disk2s1

MacBook-Air-de-Oksana:~ oksanamaignan$
```

Sachant que j'ai déjà effacé la majorité de mes dossiers, les caches et les cookies. Je ne sais plus trop quoi enlever...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots*

Est-ce que tu obtiens un retour ?


----------



## Alia84 (6 Mars 2019)

Non je n'ai pas de retour. Simplement "Macbook-Air-de-Oksana : oksanamaignan$"


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2019)

Alia84 a dit:


> 1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            76.6 GB    disk1s1


Alors avec 76,6 Go et si on fait le total, cela fait 78 Go, donc avec un SSD de 121 Go moins les 78 Go, il ne reste plus que 43 Go. Or macOS requiert un espace libre entre 15/20 Go pour fonctionner correctement. Les carottes sont cuites et c'est mission impossible. Tu n'est pas le premier à qui ça arrive avec un tout petit SSD de 121 Go.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2019)

Passe encore la commande :

```
sudo du -shx /*
```


à exécution > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume *Macintosh HD* démarré. Elle est lente d'exécution : attends le temps qu'il faut le retour de l'invite de commande : *MacBook-Air-de-Oksana:~ oksanamaignan$*

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Alia84 (6 Mars 2019)

Je ne sais pas s'il a l'option Fusion drive ^^'

Voila ce que j'ai : 

```
Last login: Wed Mar  6 12:49:00 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-Oksana:~ oksanamaignan$ sudo du -shx /*
Password:
8,6G    /Applications
1,5G    /Library
  0B    /Network
9,3G    /System
4,0K    /Telemetry
47G    /Users
  0B    /Volumes
2,6M    /bin
  0B    /cores
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /etc
1,0K    /home
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
1,0K    /net
178M    /opt
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/m3/hcs3pt_n30x5xh_f8128jbgr0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/m3/hcs3pt_n30x5xh_f8128jbgr0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/m3/hcs3pt_n30x5xh_f8128jbgr0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/m3/hcs3pt_n30x5xh_f8128jbgr0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
3,7G    /private
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /tmp
470M    /usr
  0B    /var
MacBook-Air-de-Oksana:~ oksanamaignan$
```


----------



## Alia84 (6 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Alors avec 76,6 Go et si on fait le total, cela fait 78 Go, donc avec un SSD de 121 Go moins les 78 Go, il ne reste plus que 43 Go. Or macOS requiert un espace libre entre 15/20 Go pour fonctionner correctement. Les carottes sont cuites et c'est mission impossible. Tu n'est pas le premier à qui ça arrive avec un tout petit SSD de 121 Go.


Il n'y aurai pas un moyen de mettre la partie windows sur un disque dur externe sinon ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2019)

Tu ne pourrais gagner que sur le répertoire *Users* (qui contient ton dossier de compte) : *47 Gi* = *50,5 Go*.

Les "*Operation not permitted*" signalent l'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) > qui va bloquer la lecture de dossiers de ta Bibliothèque de compte.

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe les commandes (séparément) :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
sudo du -sh ~/*
```


qui mesurent les dossiers contenus dans Utilisateurs > puis les sous-dossiers dans ton dossier de compte *oksanamaignan*

Poste les tableaux.


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2019)

Alia84 a dit:


> Il n'y aurai pas un moyen de mettre la partie windows sur un disque dur externe ?


Non. Un peu de lecture, il y a une alternative, une seule, mais il faut au préalable avoir au moins une fois installé Windows dans le disque dur interne... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...il faut lire complètement les deux premières réponses.


----------



## Alia84 (6 Mars 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu ne pourrais gagner que sur le répertoire *Users* (qui contient ton dossier de compte) : *47 Gi* = *50,5 Go*.
> 
> Les "*Operation not permitted*" signalent l'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) > qui va bloquer la lecture de dossiers de ta Bibliothèque de compte.
> 
> ...



Juste une question, ce n'est pas dangereux pour l'ordinateur ou quoi de désactiver le protocole de sécurisation ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2019)

Ça ne va pas lui faire de mal, non. Tu pourras toujours le réactiver une fois l'enquête terminée.


----------



## Alia84 (6 Mars 2019)

Voila les tableaux :

```
Last login: Wed Mar  6 13:41:22 on console
MacBook-Air-de-Oksana:~ oksanamaignan$ sudo du -sh /Users/*
Password:
4,0K    /Users/Guest
23M    /Users/Shared
47G    /Users/oksanamaignan
MacBook-Air-de-Oksana:~ oksanamaignan$
```


```
Last login: Wed Mar  6 13:41:57 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-Oksana:~ oksanamaignan$ sudo du -sh ~/*
Password:
18M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Applications
1,0G    /Users/oksanamaignan/Desktop
4,8G    /Users/oksanamaignan/Documents
1,8G    /Users/oksanamaignan/Downloads
33G    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library
3,1G    /Users/oksanamaignan/Movies
689M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Music
2,6G    /Users/oksanamaignan/Pictures
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Public
MacBook-Air-de-Oksana:~ oksanamaignan$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2019)

C'est bien ton compte seul qui contient les *47 Gi* = *50,5 Go* de données.

Mais ! - l'enquête sur les sous-dossiers de ton compte *oksanamaignan* --> montre que c'est ta Bibliothèque (invisible graphiquement par défaut) qui recèle *33 Gi* = *35,5 Go*. Il y a peut-être de quoi purger là-dedans...

Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/*
```


qui mesure les sous-dossiers de cette Bibliothèque

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Alia84 (6 Mars 2019)

Voila :

```
Last login: Wed Mar  6 13:43:04 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-Oksana:~ oksanamaignan$ sudo du -sh ~/Library/*
Password:
3,2M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Accounts
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Scripts
28G    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support
456K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Assistant
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Assistants
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Audio
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Autosave Information
100M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Caches
2,0M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Calendars
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/CallServices
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/ColorPickers
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/ColorSync
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Colors
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Compositions
214M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Containers
72K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Cookies
28K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/CoreFollowUp
140K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Dictionaries
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Family
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Favorites
24K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/FileProvider
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/FontCollections
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Fonts
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/GameKit
4,2M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Google
388K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Group Containers
88K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Icons
488K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/IdentityServices
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Input Methods
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
96K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Keyboard
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Keyboard Layouts
216K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/KeyboardServices
9,8M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Keychains
368K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/LanguageModeling
16K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/LaunchAgents
1,5M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Logs
3,5G    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Mail
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Maps
1,0G    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Messages
13M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Metadata
512K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Mobile Documents
272K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Passes
112K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Personas
13M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/PreferencePanes
6,0M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Preferences
916K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Printers
200K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/PubSub
60K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Receipts
109M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Safari
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/SafariSafeBrowsing
2,2M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Saved Application State
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Screen Savers
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Services
8,0K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Sharing
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Sounds
16K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Spelling
4,0K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/StickiesDatabase
17M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Suggestions
388K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/SyncedPreferences
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Voices
292K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/WebKit
132K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/com.apple.internal.ck
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/iMovie
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/iTunes
MacBook-Air-de-Oksana:~ oksanamaignan$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2019)

C'est le sous-dossier Application  Support qui se taille la part du lion : *28 Gi* = *30 Go*. Alors on y descend pour enquêter.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/"Application Support"/*
```


qui mesure les contenus d'Application Support

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Alia84 (6 Mars 2019)

```
Last login: Wed Mar  6 13:49:36 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-Oksana:~ oksanamaignan$ sudo du -sh ~/Library/"Application Support"/*
Password:
11M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/AddressBook
1011M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/Battle.net
4,0K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/Blizzard Entertainment
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/CEF
72K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions
7,1M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/CloudDocs
232K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/CrashReporter
4,0K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/DiskImages
52K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/Dock
17M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/Firefox
1,8M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/Google
6,7M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/HP Smart
18M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/Knowledge
14M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/Microsoft
12G    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/MobileSync
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/Movavi
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/Movavi Video Converter 8 Premium
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/Movavi Video Converter 8 Premium Agent
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/Mozilla
2,0M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/Quick Look
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/Skype Helper
15G    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/Steam
472K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/SyncServices
1,3M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/VMware Horizon View Client
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/accountsd
492K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/com.apple.ProtectedCloudStorage
56K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC
8,0K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/com.apple.backgroundtaskmanagementagent
1,0M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sbd
192K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sharedfilelist
232K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight
4,0K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight.Shortcuts
1,2M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/com.apple.touristd
154M    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/discord
8,0K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/iCloud
  0B    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/iLifeMediaBrowser
460K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/icdd
20K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/unity.Blizzard Entertainment.Hearthstone
176K    /Users/oksanamaignan/Library/Application Support/videosubscriptionsd
MacBook-Air-de-Oksana:~ oksanamaignan$
```

Je peux peut etre déplacer Steam sur mon disque externe ?


----------



## Alia84 (6 Mars 2019)

Est ce que tu pourras m'expliquer pour remettre le SIP après s'il te plait ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2019)

Pour réactiver le *SIP* > ce sera la commande :

```
csrutil enable
```


dans le même Terminal de la session de secours.


----------



## Alia84 (6 Mars 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour réactiver le *SIP* > ce sera la commande :
> 
> ```
> csrutil enable
> ...



Ok merci ! J'ai déplacé Steam sur mon disque dur externe (15Go) et boot camp a bien voulu fonctionner ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Deevodou (8 Mars 2019)

BOnjour Alia, je vois que Macomaniac a pris ton dossier en main, c'est le meilleur.. par contre Macomaniac, pour mon soucis, je ne sais pas si t t'en souviens, la dérniére chose que nous avons traité, à savoir qu'il y avait 48 Go bloqués sans mail.downloads.. et 70 Go bloqués dans un autre dossier mail, ne serai t il pas possible de copier coller ces données, ou une partie et de les mettres sur ma DropBox.. 
Je me rends compte de plus plus, que mes documents, reçu par mail, finissent, si je fais pas attention dans des dossier avec une multitude de chiffres et de lettres majuscules à rallonbge, et cela arrive de plus en plus.. ?
PROBLEME, JE N'ARRIVE PAS A TROUVER CE FICHIER LIBRARY > CONTAINErS > COM.APPLE.MAIL > DATA > LIBRARY > MAIL.DOWNLOADS ce chemin lorsque je le fais via le finder, n'existe pas.. je tourne en rond, 
J'ai pris la décision d'aller m'acheter un nouveau MAC, (bon c'est la SARL qui paie) mais j'ai besoin de ce logiciel pour travailler, qui marche que sur Windows, (Big Expert de HArvest.. peu importe....) 
ce qui m'améne, à poser la question suivante : Quel modéle de MAcPro, base tarifaire 1700 € max 2000 € choisir.. 8GO ou 16 GO, utilisation permanente, pas de jeu, mais je travail dessus 24/7... c'est mon ombre.. quelqu'un a t il teste le 15 pouce, un peu grand, mais belle bete pour l'écran retina en 15 pouce? j'imagine.. Voila j'ai tout dit pardon pour le roman.. merci Macomaniac, et d'autres si vous avez une recco sur mes soucis, et le MAc à achetr. Thankxxxx


----------



## Deevodou (8 Mars 2019)

Macomaniac, pardon, je viens à nouveau de tenter de trouver ces fichiers, et voila ce qu'il se passe, sur finder, sous deesmacbookproKomputer, alors que le menu devrait proposé, LIBRARY, et bien cette LIBRARY n'est pas la/ OR/ elle apparait bien quand je vais pour enregistrer un fichier reçu par mail, et que l'on me propose de l'enregistrer dans les fichiers qui ressemblent à ça 1ZEDTB-DGFERT-15DFHEY 
En gros, on dirait qu'il y un espace "caché" ou s'accumule énormément de donné, sans des fichiers unique, comme celui ci dessus.. et que cet espace était caché dans mon mac. 
HELP please.. je perd pied..


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *Deevodou
*
La Bibliothèque du compte de l'utilisateur est un dossier qui est affecté par défaut d'un "marqueur d'invisibilité". Ce qui fait que le Finder ne l'affiche pas. Pour en afficher momentanément l'espace > clique le menu  : "*Aller*" du Finder --> ce qui affiche en colonne les sous-dossiers de ton compte. Presse alors la touche "*alt*" du clavier --> tu vois surgir à l'affiche un dossier intitulé : Bibliothèque. Sélectionne-le au pointeur --> le Finder ouvre alors une fenêtre montrant l'espace du dossier Bibliothèque de ton compte d'utilisateur. Tu peux réitérer cette opération chaque fois que tu veux explorer ta Bibliothèque de compte dans le Finder.

Pour des conseils concernant l'achat d'un nouveau Mac > je pense que tu pourrais créer un nouveau sujet sur ce forum : ☞*Switch et conseils d’achat Mac*☜ (clique le lien rouge).


----------



## Hellectrick (26 Mars 2019)

Bonjour Macomaniac, 

Je me permets de solliciter votre aide car je suis complètement perdue avec l'installation de windows sous Bootcamp.

*J'ai un macbook pro 13 pouces, mi 2012
Proccesseur 2,5 GHz intel core i5 
Mémoire 4 Go 1600 MHz DDR3*

J'ai une clé USB de 16 Giga formatée en MS-DOS(fat 32) et un fichier iso de windows 10 en 32 bits. Malheureusement quand je lance bootcamp, il formate la clé et commence l'installation de windows, le processus s'arrête et note  :
*Impossible de créer votre disque usb démarrable. L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque. *

J'ai effectué les manip que vous avez conseillé et voilà le résultat : 


```
Last login: Tue Mar 26 16:49:09 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Helene:~ helenelaigle$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +999.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 7ADF4ACA-326E-416D-B647-5660F9762C74
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.1 GB    disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              16.1 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X86FRE_FR-FR... +3.4 GB     disk3

MacBook-Pro-de-Helene:~ helenelaigle$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +999.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 7ADF4ACA-326E-416D-B647-5660F9762C74
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.1 GB    disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              16.1 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X86FRE_FR-FR... +3.4 GB     disk3

MacBook-Pro-de-Helene:~ helenelaigle$ df -H /
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1   999G   213G   786G    22%  779355 4294187924    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-Helene:~ helenelaigle$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
11M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
8,0K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.file
9,5M    /.fseventsd
64K    /.hotfiles.btree
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
236M    /.Spotlight-V100
  0B    /.vol
56G    /Applications
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /cores
4,5K    /dev
4,0K    /etc
1,0K    /home
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
2,6G    /Library
1,0K    /net
  0B    /Network
5,1G    /private
1,0M    /sbin
5,8G    /System
4,0K    /tmp
125G    /Users
698M    /usr
4,0K    /var
1,0G    /vm
14K    /Volumes
MacBook-Pro-de-Helene:~ helenelaigle$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
listlocalsnapshots: Unrecognized verb.
MacBook-Pro-de-Helene:~ helenelaigle$
```

En vous remerciant d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *Hellectrick
*
Il y a *213 Go* de blocs alloués occupés au volume *Macintosh HD*. En regard > *196,4 Gi* = *211 Go* de fichiers catalogués. À *2 Go* près de différence --> on ne va pas épiloguer.

Tu as donc bien *786 Go* d'espace disponible dans le volume *Macintosh HD*. Aucun problème en ce qui concerne le volume et la possibiilité de le repartitionner.

----------

J'attire ton attention sur le fait que le message d'erreur que tu obtiens -->

```
Impossible de créer votre disque usb démarrable. L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque.
```


désigne un problème d'espace disponible sur la *clé USB* > et pas dans le volume *Macintosh HD*

=> comme il s'agit d'une question spécifique d'installation de Windows (ce qui n'est pas de ma partie) --> je te conseille d'attendre une visite de *Locke* dans ton fil. Il saura te conseiller.


----------



## Locke (26 Mars 2019)

Hellectrick a dit:


> J'ai une clé USB de 16 Giga formatée en MS-DOS(fat 32) et un fichier iso de windows 10 en 32 bits.


Il faut impérativement une version en 64 bits, un peu de lecture pour le cas où... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/


----------



## Minstrel (28 Avril 2019)

Bonjour à tous!

Je vois que nombre de personnes ont le même problème que moi. Alors je me permets d'exposer aussi mon problème en ayant un petit coup d'avance!
J'ai réinitialisé mon mac récemment car je n'avais pas bien supprimé la partition BootCamp qui m'avait bien signalée que mon espace de disque était trop faible et qu'il était impossible de créer cette partition avec Windows. Je précise que je n'utilise pas de clé USB, rien n'est branché sur mon mac et j'ai téléchargé la dernière version ISO de windows.

Après multitudes d'essais, je fais donc appel à votre aide.


```
Last login: Sun Apr 28 16:21:05 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-paul:~ paulcondaminas$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            25.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4
```

Par manque de place je n'ai pas pu afficher les autres commandes. J'attends d'avoir une réponse et je m'en occuperai !

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2019)

Bonjour *Minstrel
*
Le volume *Macintosh HD* n'a que *25 Go* d'occuopation. Ce qui  laisse un espace disponible énorme dans le *Conteneur apfs*.

Mais le volume *Macintosh HD* est en format *apfs*. Ce qui fait que des *snapshots* (instantanés) sont susceptibles d'exister (stockés hors du volume dans un magasin de l'*apfs*) > verrouillant les blocs du volume correspondant à leur cliché de l'instant T. Il suffit qu'un seul bloc verrouillé se trouve mal placé (en queue d'espace du *Conteneur*) --> pour qu'une bande continue de blocs libres ne puisse pas être créée en bas d'espace-disque de *Conteneur* en vue d'un repartitionnement.

Pour savoir si tu es dans ce cas de blocage > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste df'éventuels *snapshots*

=> est-ce que tu obtiens un retour ?


----------



## Minstrel (28 Avril 2019)

Merci pour votre retour!


```
Last login: Sun Apr 28 16:53:53 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-paul:~ paulcondaminas$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```

Et je n'ai rien comme retour avec cette commande.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2019)

Donc aucun instantané ne retient d'espace dans le volume *Macintosh HD*.

Je te propose un test de repartitionnement : passe la commande (copier-coller) -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 300g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *300 Go* > et crée en-dessous un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *200 Go* en format *FAT-32 *> puis réaffiche le tableau de la configuration des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné --> il sera instructif à examiner (une vérification de l'*apfs* intervenant en préalable du repartitionnement). S'il y a un blocage > la raison en sera mentionnée.


----------



## Minstrel (28 Avril 2019)

C'est parti!


```
Last login: Sun Apr 28 17:26:06 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-paul:~ paulcondaminas$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 300g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 200 068 038 656 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 299 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 27 950 841 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 500 068 036 608 to 299 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 390660928 sectors in 6104077 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=586348544 drv=0x80 bsec=390756352 bspf=47696 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         300.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                200.1 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +300.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            25.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2019)

Comme tu peux le voir à la vérification --> aucune erreur n'est attestée dans l'*apfs*. En conséquence > voici la nouvelle configuration de ton disque -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         300.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                200.1 GB   disk0s3
```


un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *200 Go* a été créé sans aucune difficulté.

pour ramener la configuration à son état initial > passe la commande :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur* > réaffiche la configuration des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Minstrel (28 Avril 2019)

Merci beaucoup c'est vraiment agréable d'être aidé 


```
Last login: Sun Apr 28 17:27:34 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-paul:~ paulcondaminas$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 200 068 038 656 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 500 068 036 608 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 500 067 006 464 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 299 999 997 952 to 500 068 036 608 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            25.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2019)

Tout est revenu à la case départ. Aucun blocage. L'Assistant BootCamp n'a aucun raison logique de râler -->

- tu n'as qu'à le relancer...​


----------



## Minstrel (28 Avril 2019)

Bon et bien je suis bien embêté car cela ne fonctionne toujours pas!

Je sais pas pourquoi je savais que cela allait être compliqué haha

Merci pour toutes ces réponses. Si vous avez encore des idées je reste dans les parages!


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2019)

Comme il n'y a absolument aucun problème logique qui bloquerait le repartitionnement --> je vais passer la main à *Locke* en ce qui concerne l'installation de Windows - un sujet qui n'est pas de ma partie mais de la sienne.

- tu n'as qu'à attendre sa visite dans ce fil...​


----------



## Locke (3 Mai 2019)

@Minstrel
Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac et ta version de macOS en cours ?


----------



## Mfjones (6 Août 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème que plusieurs, l'assistant Bootcamp me dit : *Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.*
_Le disque doit comporter au moins 40 Go d’espace libre. _

Merci de l'aide à l'avance ! 





```
Last login: Mon Aug  5 17:33:46 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Yoan:~ yoandesjardins$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         120.5 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +120.5 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            42.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 70.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.3 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## Mfjones (6 Août 2019)

Voici la suite 

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Yoan:~ yoandesjardins$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   120G    42G    42G    51%  721769 9223372036854054038    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-Yoan:~ yoandesjardins$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted
find: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/fpsd/dvp: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/dslocal/nodes: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/0/com.apple.progressd/ClassKit: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/0/com.apple.Safari/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/0/com.apple.routined/dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/C/com.apple.QuickLook.thumbnailcache: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/0: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/C: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined/dv: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Application Support/MobileSync: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/IdentityServices: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Messages: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/HomeKit: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Mail: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Suggestions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Containers/com.apple.VoiceMemos: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Containers/com.apple.Home: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Containers/com.apple.iChat: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Containers/com.apple.news: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Containers/com.apple.stocks: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/PersonalizationPortrait: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Metadata/CoreSpotlight: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Metadata/com.apple.IntelligentSuggestions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Cookies: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Caches/com.apple.safaridavclient: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Caches/com.apple.HomeKit.configurations: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Caches/CloudKit/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
find: [code]
```


----------



## Mfjones (6 Août 2019)

Il y a trop de caractère donc je l'envoie en plusieurs partie dsl 

```
/Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
1,0K    /home
469M    /usr
du: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,7M    /bin
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
du: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
4,4G    /Library
6,7G    /System
8,0K    /.com_kaspersky_iswift_journal
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
17M    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/fpsd/dvp: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/db/dslocal/nodes: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/0/com.apple.progressd/ClassKit: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/0/com.apple.Safari/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/0/com.apple.routined/dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.Sandbox: Operation not permitted [code]
```


----------



## Mfjones (6 Août 2019)

```
du: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/C/com.apple.QuickLook.thumbnailcache: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/x9/k0bn1mgn6d96wk7bcr2lrsqr0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/0: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/C: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined/dv: Operation not permitted
4,1G    /private
86M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Application Support/MobileSync: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/IdentityServices: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Messages: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/HomeKit: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Mail: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Suggestions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Containers/com.apple.VoiceMemos: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Containers/com.apple.Home: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Containers/com.apple.iChat: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Containers/com.apple.news: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Containers/com.apple.stocks: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/PersonalizationPortrait: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Metadata/CoreSpotlight: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Metadata/com.apple.IntelligentSuggestions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Cookies: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Caches/com.apple.safaridavclient: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Caches/com.apple.HomeKit.configurations: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Caches/CloudKit/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/yoandesjardins/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
16G    /Users
4,1G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
MacBook-Pro-de-Yoan:~ yoandesjardins$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MacBook-Pro-de-Yoan:~ yoandesjardins$
```




[/code]


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

Bonjour *Mfjones
*
La kyrielle d'« *Operation not permitted* » retournée par la dernière commande --> signale l'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) > lequel dénie d'accès en lecture à la commande *du* une série de localisations protégées du volume de démarrage. Ce qui donne un tableau à la fois illisible et erroné dans ses mesures (notamment de la Bibliothèque du compte d'utilisateur).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


et reposte le tableau dans une fenêtre de code : il sera cette fois-ci concis > lisible et adéquat.


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

Bonjour MACOMANIA,

Je rencontre le même problème avec boot camp, j'ai besoin de ta précieuse aide.
Voila le tableau :


```
Last login: Wed Aug  7 11:57:23 on console
fred@MacBook ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:           Windows Recovery                         525.3 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.2 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  122.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 116.0 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.5 GB    disk1s5

fred@MacBook ~ % df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5   250G    11G   115G     9%  478283 2442478277    0%   /
fred@MacBook ~ % sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.Spotlight-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/mnt: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.DocumentRevisions-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.TemporaryItems: No such file or directory
find: /System/DriverKit: No such file or directory
  0B    /home
1,6G    /usr
  0B    /.DS_Store
2,4M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
1016K    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
2,1G    /Library
118G    /System
  0B    /.VolumeIcon.icns
16M    /.fseventsd
3,6G    /private
  0B    /.vol
92G    /Users
6,4G    /Applications
  0B    /opt
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
fred@MacBook ~ % tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-124156.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-134207.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-144158.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-154156.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-164701.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-174752.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-194921.local
fred@MacBook ~ %
```


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2019)

JJsphynx a dit:


> 3:           Windows Recovery                         525.3 MB   disk0s3


Tu as un reliquat de Windows à supprimer, je laisse faire macomaniac pour les manipulations.

Attention à la capacité, comme il faut laisser une réserve pour un bon fonctionnement de macOS, tu ne devras pas dépasser 90 Go pour la partition de Windows. Dans un premier temps, fais une sauvegarde avec Time Machine, puis dans Préférences Système/Time Machine désactive  cette option...




...car les sauvegardes temporaires prennent de la place et vont empêcher un bon fonctionnement d'Assistant Boot Camp.


JJsphynx a dit:


> com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-124156.local
> com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-134207.local
> com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-144158.local
> com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-154156.local
> ...


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

```
Last login: Wed Aug  7 11:57:23 on console
fred@MacBook ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:           Windows Recovery                         525.3 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.2 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  122.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 116.0 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.5 GB    disk1s5

fred@MacBook ~ % df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5   250G    11G   115G     9%  478283 2442478277    0%   /
fred@MacBook ~ % sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.Spotlight-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/mnt: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.DocumentRevisions-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.TemporaryItems: No such file or directory
find: /System/DriverKit: No such file or directory
  0B    /home
1,6G    /usr
  0B    /.DS_Store
2,4M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
1016K    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
2,1G    /Library
118G    /System
  0B    /.VolumeIcon.icns
16M    /.fseventsd
3,6G    /private
  0B    /.vol
92G    /Users
6,4G    /Applications
  0B    /opt
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
fred@MacBook ~ % tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-124156.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-134207.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-144158.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-154156.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-164701.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-174752.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-194921.local
fred@MacBook ~ %
```



Locke a dit:


> Tu as un reliquat de Windows à supprimer, je laisse faire macomaniac pour les manipulations.
> 
> Attention à la capacité, comme il faut laisser une réserve pour un bon fonctionnement de macOS, tu ne devras pas dépasser 90 Go pour la partition de Windows. Dans un premier temps, fais une sauvegarde avec Time Machine, puis dans Préférences Système/Time Machine désactive  cette option...
> 
> ...



Salut Locke,

Merci beaucoup pour ton retour.
J'ai déjà effectué une sauvegarde time machine et également désactivé la sauvegarde automatique 
J'attends le retour de Macomaniac 

J'adorerais être aussi calé que vous


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Bonjour *JJsphynx*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande : *a)* supprime la petite partition Windows résiduelle > *b)* récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base > *c)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

Merci pour ton retour Macomaniac :
voici l'affichage après la commande :


```
Last login: Wed Aug  7 11:59:18 on ttys000
fred@MacBook ~ % diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 526 823 424 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 685 575 168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 684 547 072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.6.151.2)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 441435, actual 29952791)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.6.151.2)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.6.151.2)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.6.151.2)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagement (1409.0.0.141.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.6.151.2)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 48540, actual 2568810)
```


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

Suite de l'affichage :


```
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0xa25+51) bitmap address (0x10c64)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0xab7+114) bitmap address (0x10c64)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0xb35+11) bitmap address (0x10c64)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x7a9c+21) bitmap address (0x10c64)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x7d23+64) bitmap address (0x10c64)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x7f84+64) bitmap address (0x10c64)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2c39a+64) bitmap address (0x10938)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2c44e+64) bitmap address (0x10938)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2c4a2+9) bitmap address (0x10938)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2d2e8+64) bitmap address (0x10938)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x4486e+64) bitmap address (0x10c65)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x448ce+64) bitmap address (0x10c65)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x44972+21) bitmap address (0x10c65)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x47c6b+64) bitmap address (0x10c65)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x47d9c+64) bitmap address (0x10c65)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x47f62+64) bitmap address (0x10c65)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x47fee+18) bitmap address (0x10c65)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x48000+22) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x48017+18) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x4805b+64) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x48112+9) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x48123+10) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x48492+64) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x485bb+64) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x48809+64) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x48890+8) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x48899+64) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x489a9+64) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x48aad+64) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x48c8b+64) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x48fb5+58) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x48ff7+22) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x49163+62) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x491e9+8) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x4920a+6) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x49214+6) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x49241+6) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x49275+6) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x4928e+8) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x492a9+6) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x492f1+6) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x49307+6) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x4933a+8) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x49346+8) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x4934f+8) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x49378+7) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x4938a+6) bitmap address (0x11349)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x49391+25) bitmap address (0x11349)
```


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

suite et fin de la réponse :


```
too many warnings generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 158 751 744 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  122.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 116.0 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.5 GB    disk1s5

fred@MacBook ~ %
```
[/code][/code]


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

L'opération a réussi -->

- est signalée une erreur dans l'allocation des blocs au volume *Macintosh HD* - ce qui n'a pas invalidé la récupération d'espace.​
=> tu devrais pouvoir relancer l'Assistant BootCamp.


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

Je viens de relancer l'assistant boot camps et hélas le même message :-(


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Que dit le message exactement ?


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

voila le message :-(


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Je vois que tu as installé Catalina : il y 2 volumes principaux *Catalina - Données* (stockage utilsateur) & *Catalina* (démarrage).

Il y a peut-être des *snapshots* (instantés *apfs*) qui verrouillent des blocs dans le *Conteneur* et bloquent un repartitionnement.

Passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste les *snapshots* du volume de démarrage

=> est-ce que tu obtiens un retour ?


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

merci beaucoup pour ton temps 
j'obtiens ce retour :


```
Last login: Wed Aug  7 16:56:55 on ttys000
fred@MacBook ~ % tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-174752.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-194921.local
fred@MacBook ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Tu as *2* *snapshots* qui doivent bloquer le repartitionnement.

Comme je n'ai pas trouvé dans l'OS Catalina une commande de suppression en lot qui fonctionne --> passe les 2 commandes (copier-coller - l'une après l'autre) :

```
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-174752
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-194921
```


à validation de la 1ère > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide. Pas besoin pour le 2è *sudo* dans les *5'*.

chaque commande supprime 1 *snapshot* en l'adressant par sa date

Cela fait > relance l'Assistant BootCamp...


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2019)

@JJsphynx
Il serait bon de relire la réponse #196 pour la taille maximale possible. Sur le site officiel d'Apple elle conseille maintenant un minimum de 64 Go... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468. De plus, je déconseille fortement d'installer une version de Windows dans une version bêta de macOS, pour moi c'est suicidaire. Une version bêta s'installe dans un disque dur d'essai mais pas dans une partition de travail de tous les jours au risque de tout perdre !

Juste comme ça et gros rappel...


> Version bêta
> 
> Bêta, ainsi nommée comme la deuxième lettre de l'alphabet grec, est la phase de développement logiciel qui suit _alpha_. Le _bêta-test_ est donc la deuxième période d'essai d'un produit informatique avant sa publication. Un produit en période de _bêta-test_ est généralement soumis à un nombre important ou représentatif d'utilisateurs : les bêta-testeurs. Ils peuvent être des employés de la société qui développe le logiciel, des bénévoles notamment dans le cas des logiciels libres ou de premiers clients notamment dans le processus Lean Startup. Ces personnes ont pour but d'utiliser le logiciel et de rapporter les problèmes rencontrés ainsi que leurs suggestions.
> 
> ...


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

toujours le même message d'erreur quand je relance bootcamps :-(


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> @JJsphynx
> Il serait bon de relire la réponse #196 pour la taille maximale possible. Sur le site officiel d'Apple elle conseille maintenant un minimum de 64 Go. De plus, je déconseille fortement d'installer une version de Windows dans une version bêta de macOS, pour moi c'est suicidaire. Une version bêta s'installe dans un disque dur d'essai mais pas dans une partition de travail de tous les jours au risque de tout perdre !
> 
> Juste comme ça et gros rappel...



Merci Locke , tu as surement raison et je vais suivre ton conseil  et ne pas prendre de risque


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as *2* *snapshots* qui doivent bloquer le repartitionnement.
> 
> Comme je n'ai pas trouvé dans l'OS Catalina une commande de suppression en lot qui fonctionne --> passe les 2 commandes (copier-coller - l'une après l'autre) :
> 
> ...



Je ne vais pas insister et te faire perdre plus de temps ...... merci à toi pour ton aide et le temps que tu passes à essayer d'aider , et la plupart du temps trouver une solution au problèmes ..... je suis admiratif


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2019)

JJsphynx a dit:


> Merci Locke , tu as surement raison et je vais suivre ton conseil  et ne pas prendre de risque


Le souci avec macOS Catalina est qu'Apple ne donne aucune information sur une installation de Windows. De plus, comme il y aura une partition supplémentaire qui sera APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données, nul doute que la future version d'Assistant Boot Camp sera autre.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Passe quand même la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
```


la commande liste les *snapshots* existants pour tout disque > par leurs dates

Est-ce que tu as un retour ?


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe quand même la commande :
> 
> ```
> tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
> ...



j'ai ce retour :


```
Last login: Wed Aug  7 17:45:45 on console
fred@MacBook ~ % tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
Snapshot dates for all disks:
2019-08-06-103657
2019-08-06-114159
2019-08-06-124156
2019-08-06-134207
2019-08-06-144158
2019-08-06-154156
2019-08-06-164701
2019-08-06-174752
fred@MacBook ~ %
```


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Le souci avec macOS Catalina est qu'Apple ne donne aucune information sur une installation de Windows. De plus, comme il y aura une partition supplémentaire qui sera APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données, nul doute que la future version d'Assistant Boot Camp sera autre.



Affaire a suivre lors des prochaines mises à jour alors ;-)


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Ah d'accoooord...  Tu as carrément *8* *snapshots* verrouilleurs d'espace de blocs dans le *Conteneur* (sans doute pour le volume *Catalina - Données* --> monté au démarrage dans un sous-répertoire du volume *Catalina*). Joli collection...

----------

Pour fermer le robinet à *snapshots* > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* => décoche l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*". C'est cette coche qui induit la génération automatique de *snapshots*.

----------

Pour la raison signalée précédemment (pas de commande de suppression en lots qui fonctionne dans la bêta de Catalina) > il va falloir que tu supprimes les *snapshots* un à un > commande à commande.

Donc passe les commandes (copier-coller - l'une après l'autre - authentification pour le 1er *sudo*) -->

```
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-103657
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-114159
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-124156
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-134207
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-144158
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-154156
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-164701
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-174752
```


cela fait > relance l'Assistant BootCamp...


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ah d'accoooord...  Tu as carrément *8* *snapshots* verrouilleurs d'espace de blocs dans le *Conteneur* (sans doute pour le volume *Catalina - Données* --> monté au démarrage dans un sous-répertoire du volume *Catalina*). Joli collection...
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


message :


```
Last login: Wed Aug  7 18:50:18 on ttys000
fred@MacBook ~ % sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-103657
Password:
Failed to delete local snapshot '2019-08-06-103657'
fred@MacBook ~ % sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-114159
Failed to delete local snapshot '2019-08-06-114159'
fred@MacBook ~ % sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-124156
Failed to delete local snapshot '2019-08-06-124156'
fred@MacBook ~ % sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-134207
Failed to delete local snapshot '2019-08-06-134207'
fred@MacBook ~ % sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-144158
Failed to delete local snapshot '2019-08-06-144158'
fred@MacBook ~ % sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-154156
Failed to delete local snapshot '2019-08-06-154156'
fred@MacBook ~ % sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-164701
Failed to delete local snapshot '2019-08-06-164701'
fred@MacBook ~ % sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-08-06-174752
Failed to delete local snapshot '2019-08-06-174752'
fred@MacBook ~ %
```

Toujours le même message d'erreur dans bootcamp :-(


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Il y a eu échec à supprimer les *snapshots* > autant que de commandes individuelles.

- je ne m'en explique pas la raison. Je suis loin d'avoir fait le tour des "pièges" du futur OS Catalina (je l'ai installé sur un volume annexe > mais je dois dire que je ne démarre que rarement dessus : trop de problèmes).​
On ne sait même pas quel est le volume concerné par les *snapshots* -->

- quand tu as passé une commande d'informations :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```

la */* désignait le point de montage du volume *Macintosh HD* démarré : càd. du volume hébergeant le Système Catalina.
- du volume parallèle : *Macintosh HD - Données* --> on va dire qu'il se trouve monté actuellement dans le volume *Macintosh HD* démarré at: /*System/Volumes/Data* - le répertoire *Data* étant actuellement son espace d'accès.​
Passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /System/Volumes/Data
```


est-ce que tu obtiens la liste des *8* *snapshots* en retour ?


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il y a eu échec à supprimer les *snapshots* > autant que de commandes individuelles.
> 
> - je ne m'en explique pas la raison. Je suis loin d'avoir fait le tour des "pièges" du futur OS Catalina (je l'ai installé sur un volume annexe > mais je dois dire que je ne démarre que rarement dessus : trop de problèmes).​
> On ne sait même pas quel est le volume concerné par les *snapshots* -->
> ...


Non je n'ai aucune réponse :-(

```
Last login: Wed Aug  7 20:52:05 on ttys000
fred@MacBook ~ % tmutil listlocalsnapshots /System/Volumes/Data
fred@MacBook ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

On va changer de commande. Passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s5
```


la 1ère liste les *snapshots* de *Macintosh HD - Données* & la 2è ceux de *Macintosh HD*

Est-ce que tu as obtenu un retour ?


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> On va changer de commande. Passe les 2 commandes :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
> ...



Oui réponse pour le deuxième :


```
Last login: Wed Aug  7 20:52:14 on ttys000
fred@MacBook ~ % diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
No snapshots for disk1s1
fred@MacBook ~ % diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s5
Snapshots for disk1s5 (8 found)
|
+-- EBFD6162-F47E-4FCB-A88A-2E94AF6FBA2A
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-103657.local
|   XID:         3440493
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|   NOTE:        This snapshot limits the minimum size of APFS Container disk1
|
+-- B1ED2307-6BBA-4303-A27B-E1BBB7FA5E6A
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-114159.local
|   XID:         3441600
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|
+-- 76DE1F99-F395-4F6F-BD27-AEC3F4DDD0DB
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-124156.local
|   XID:         3442125
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|
+-- C2F00E0C-3D2C-4443-A5EB-862050A0639D
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-134207.local
|   XID:         3442520
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|
+-- D5E44522-6DC5-4251-B26A-F675670BECC9
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-144158.local
|   XID:         3442973
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|
+-- 03D3D307-B0A2-4D4B-8E9D-90230E14772D
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-154156.local
|   XID:         3443445
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|
+-- 4A77D6AB-992C-4A93-B630-F418CACCEECD
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-164701.local
|   XID:         3443837
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|
+-- 216DD16E-C4E5-4225-9897-E58C50AF9BFC
    Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-06-174752.local
    XID:         3444279
    Purgeable:   Yes
fred@MacBook ~ %
```


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

JJsphynx a dit:


> Oui réponse pour le deuxième :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Les huit sont la


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Tudieu ! --> je pense qu'avec l'OS Catalina on va connaître une mutation carrément dans la complication (lorsqu'il s'agira de dépanner - s'entend) 

Alors on apprend ceci -->

- le volume de stockage (utilisateur) : *Macintosh HD - Données* => ne recèle pas de *snapshots*​
- le volume de démarrage (Système) : *Macintosh HD* => recèle les *8* *snapshots*.​
C'est bien le volume adressé par */* = son point de montage. La question devient  : pourquoi des commandes formellement correctes et avec *sudo* --> ne parviennent-elles pas à supprimer les *snapshots* de ce volume ?

- j'ai 2 fers au feu (en terme de conjectures). Passe les 2 commandes :

```
csrutil status
diskutil info /
```

- la 1ère affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation)​
- la 2è affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume démarré (le volume Système *Macintosh HD* - donc)​
Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tudieu ! --> je pense qu'avec l'OS Catalina on va connaître une mutation carrément dans la complication (lorsqu'il s'agira de dépanner - s'entend)
> 
> Alors on apprend ceci -->
> 
> ...



voila :


```
Last login: Wed Aug  7 21:01:27 on ttys000
fred@MacBook ~ % csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
fred@MacBook ~ % diskutil info /
   Device Identifier:         disk1s5
   Device Node:               /dev/disk1s5
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk1

   Volume Name:               Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /

   Partition Type:            41504653-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   File System Personality:   APFS
   Type (Bundle):             apfs
   Name (User Visible):       APFS
   Owners:                    Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       No
   Booter Disk:               disk1s2
   Recovery Disk:             disk1s3
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  PCI-Express
   SMART Status:              Verified
   Volume UUID:               3A0F182D-5DC9-4248-8493-2444D548C415
   Disk / Partition UUID:     3A0F182D-5DC9-4248-8493-2444D548C415

   Disk Size:                 250.7 GB (250685575168 Bytes) (exactly 489620264 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         4096 Bytes

   Container Total Space:     250.7 GB (250685575168 Bytes) (exactly 489620264 512-Byte-Units)
   Container Free Space:      126.7 GB (126740090880 Bytes) (exactly 247539240 512-Byte-Units)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          Yes

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               Yes
   Hardware AES Support:      No

   This disk is an APFS Volume.  APFS Information:
   APFS Container:            disk1
   APFS Physical Store:       disk0s2
   Fusion Drive:              No
   APFS Volume Group:         E2251915-B8ED-32DB-A599-0C64572CCE3F
   FileVault:                 No
   Locked:                    No

fred@MacBook ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

On apprend que le *SIP* est désactivé = commode. Ce ne peut pas être le facteur problématique.

Et on apprend les informations croquignolettes suivantes (morceaux choisis) -->

```
Mount Point:               /

   OS Can Be Installed:       No

   Read-Only Volume:          Yes
```


on croit rêver mais non : le volume-Système *Macintosh HD* de Catalina est bien monté (at: */* ) > mais un OS ne peut pas être installé à destination de ce volume en mode *live* > car ce volume est monté en lecture seule (_sic_). Eh oui ! --> le volume-Système de Catalina monte en lecture seule. Il est donc totalement verrouillé contre toute modification. Peut-être bien aussi contre une modification des *snapshots* qui le concernent (quoique stockés hors du volume dans une annexe de l'*apfs*).

Allez ! le tout-pour-le-tout -->

- passe la commande :

```
sudo mount -uw / ; diskutil info /
```


on tente de passer en force : la 1ère commande remonte le volume en lecture & écriture > la 2è réaffiche le tableau d'informations du volume

Poste l'affichage retourné => qu'on voie si le volume est actuellement remonté en lecture & écriture.


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> On apprend que le *SIP* est désactivé = commode. Ce ne peut pas être le facteur problématique.
> 
> Et on apprend les informations croquignolettes suivantes (morceaux choisis) -->
> 
> ...



Voila l'affichage 


```
Last login: Wed Aug  7 21:22:29 on ttys000
fred@MacBook ~ % sudo mount -uw / ; diskutil info /
Password:
   Device Identifier:         disk1s5
   Device Node:               /dev/disk1s5
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk1

   Volume Name:               Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /

   Partition Type:            41504653-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   File System Personality:   APFS
   Type (Bundle):             apfs
   Name (User Visible):       APFS
   Owners:                    Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       Yes
   Booter Disk:               disk1s2
   Recovery Disk:             disk1s3
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  PCI-Express
   SMART Status:              Verified
   Volume UUID:               3A0F182D-5DC9-4248-8493-2444D548C415
   Disk / Partition UUID:     3A0F182D-5DC9-4248-8493-2444D548C415

   Disk Size:                 250.7 GB (250685575168 Bytes) (exactly 489620264 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         4096 Bytes

   Container Total Space:     250.7 GB (250685575168 Bytes) (exactly 489620264 512-Byte-Units)
   Container Free Space:      125.7 GB (125675974656 Bytes) (exactly 245460888 512-Byte-Units)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          No

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               Yes
   Hardware AES Support:      No

   This disk is an APFS Volume.  APFS Information:
   APFS Container:            disk1
   APFS Physical Store:       disk0s2
   Fusion Drive:              No
   APFS Volume Group:         E2251915-B8ED-32DB-A599-0C64572CCE3F
   FileVault:                 No
   Locked:                    No

fred@MacBook ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Hé ! hé ! -->

```
Mount Point:               /
   OS Can Be Installed:       Yes
   Read-Only Volume:          No
```


le volume est toujours monté at: */* > mais il peut désormais être réinstallé en mode *live* > car il n'est plus monté en lecture seule > mais en lecture & écriture.

On va vite pouvoir juger si > par voie de conséquence --> les *snapshots* peuvent être supprimés.

Passe l'unique commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo diskutil ap deleteSnapshot disk1s5 -xid 3440493
```


la commande supprime le *snapshot* "maître" (qui fixe la taille minimale du *Conteneur apfs*)

Poste le retour.


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Hé ! hé ! -->
> 
> ```
> Mount Point:               /
> ...


Voila le retour :


```
Last login: Wed Aug  7 21:39:34 on ttys000
fred@MacBook ~ % sudo diskutil ap deleteSnapshot disk1s5 -xid 3440493
Password:
Could not find an APFS Snapshot with the given XID
fred@MacBook ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Décidément ! --> repasse la commande :

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s5
```


et reposte le tableau des *snapshots* de *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Décidément ! --> repasse la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s5
> ...


voila la réponse :


```
Last login: Wed Aug  7 21:49:03 on ttys000
fred@MacBook ~ % diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s5
No snapshots for disk1s5
fred@MacBook ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Voilà encore la meilleure (je trouve ça roulant ) -->

- il n'y a plus de *snapshots* déclarés pour *Macintosh HD* (volume-Système). Et comme on sait qu'il n'y en a pas pour *Macintosh HD - Données* (volume-Stockage) => il n'y a peut-être plus du tout de *snapshots* ?​
Passe la commande universelle :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
```


qui liste les *snapshots* par dates pour tout disque

Est-ce que tu obtiens un retour ?


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voilà encore la meilleure (je trouve ça roulant ) -->
> 
> - il n'y a plus de *snapshots* déclarés pour *Macintosh HD* (volume-Système). Et comme on sait qu'il n'y en a pas pour *Macintosh HD - Données* (volume-Stockage) => il n'y a peut-être plus du tout de *snapshots* ?​
> Passe la commande universelle :
> ...


voila la réponse :


```
Last login: Wed Aug  7 21:54:23 on ttys000
fred@MacBook ~ % tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
Snapshot dates for all disks:
fred@MacBook ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Tous les *snapshots* ont été supprimés -->

- à croire que les commandes de suppression avaient été mises en file d'attente > et que le remontage du volume-Système *Macintosh HD* en lecture & écriture --> a débloqué l'opération.​
Tu n'as plus qu'à relancer (une énième fois) l'Assistant BootCamp...


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tous les *snapshots* ont été supprimés -->
> 
> - à croire que les commandes de suppression avaient été mises en file d'attente > et que le remontage du volume-Système *Macintosh HD* en lecture & écriture --> a débloqué l'opération.​
> Tu n'as plus qu'à relancer (une énième fois) l'Assistant BootCamp...


ça fonctionne :


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

JJsphynx a dit:


> ça fonctionne :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 136377


Je suis impressionné ....... tu es impressionnant de patience et de résultat ....... j'avoue ne pas avoir tout compris mais c'est passionnant  j'adorerais avoir ne serais ce que 10% de ton niveau


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Content pour toi !

- en ce qui me concerne --> il va me rester à essayer de rationaliser ce qui s'est passé (qui n'est pas triste - logiquement parlant) => pour que ça puisse resservir ensuite... Je sens que Catalina - question dépannage --> ça va douiller ​


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi !
> 
> - en ce qui me concerne --> il va me rester à essayer de rationaliser ce qui s'est passé (qui n'est pas triste - logiquement parlant) => pour que ça puisse resservir ensuite... Je sens que Catalina - question dépannage --> ça va douiller ​


Encore merci c'était super , j'ai adoré réel ..... j'espère ne pas avoir été un boulet


----------



## JJsphynx (7 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi !
> 
> - en ce qui me concerne --> il va me rester à essayer de rationaliser ce qui s'est passé (qui n'est pas triste - logiquement parlant) => pour que ça puisse resservir ensuite... Je sens que Catalina - question dépannage --> ça va douiller ​



Oups je rencontre un nouveau problème lors du partitionnement :-(
Voici la capture :




Je ne sais pas quoi faire dans utilitaire de disque :-(
Je vais me coucher tu trouveras surement ce message demain ...... dits moi si je dois créer un nouveau sujet et surtout si ça te dérange pas de m'aider.

Quoi qu'il en soit merci


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2019)

Pour réparer le système de fichiers *apfs* > il faut que tu redémarres sur l'OS de secours local -->

- ce démarrage avec l'OS Mojave > clone à la volée en *RAM* l'OS de secours du volume *Recovery* du *Conteneur* > puis démarre le Mac sur cet OS de secours en *RAM* indépendant du disque interne. Ce qui permet de réparer l'*apfs* entier en démontant tous ses volumes.​
Donc redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours. Quand tu as un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'*Utilitaire de disque* -->

- dans le coin supérieur gauche du panneau > clique la pastille : "*Présentation*" et choisis l'option : "*Afficher tous les appareils*" => le *Conteneur apfs* se trouve alors affiché.​
- sélectionne-le et fais un *SOS* dessus --> ce qui répare : *a)* l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* gobal > *b)* puis l'*apfs* de ses 4 volumes successivement. Dans la mesure où les erreurs trouvées sont réparables - bien sûr...​
Cela fait > quitte l'*Utilitaire de disque* > et redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*). Ta session habituelle réouverte --> relance l'Assistant BootCamp > en espérant que la réparation de l'*apfs* ait débloqué le repartitionnement...


----------



## JJsphynx (8 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour réparer le système de fichiers *apfs* > il faut que tu redémarres sur l'OS de secours local -->
> 
> - ce démarrage avec l'OS Mojave > clone à la volée en *RAM* l'OS de secours du volume *Recovery* du *Conteneur* > puis démarre le Mac sur cet OS de secours en *RAM* indépendant du disque interne. Ce qui permet de réparer l'*apfs* entier en démontant tous ses volumes.​
> Donc redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours. Quand tu as un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'*Utilitaire de disque* -->
> ...



Salut macomaniac, je veins de faire la manip mais tu vas me détester car hier soir j'ai fait une sauvegarde time machine avant de me coucher (l'habitude et sans penser que j'aurais un spnapshot qui allait se créer ) et shit quand j'ai relancer l'assistant bootcamp je me retrouve avec le même message d'erreur de limite de stockage, j'ai repris les commandes d'hiers pour voir ou est le snapshot et maintenant il est sur - le volume de stockage (utilisateur) : *Macintosh HD - Données
Voila le résultat :



		Bloc de code:
	

Last login: Thu Aug  8 06:26:07 on ttys000
fred@MacBook ~ % diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
Snapshot for disk1s1 (1 found)
|
+-- 7A47D128-949D-40CC-BA6F-15DA54907282
    Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-07-235549.local
    XID:         3467934
    Purgeable:   Yes
    NOTE:        This snapshot limits the minimum size of APFS Container disk1
fred@MacBook ~ % diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s5
No snapshots for disk1s5
fred@MacBook ~ %

*


----------



## JJsphynx (8 Août 2019)

JJsphynx a dit:


> Salut macomaniac, je veins de faire la manip mais tu vas me détester car hier soir j'ai fait une sauvegarde time machine avant de me coucher (l'habitude et sans penser que j'aurais un spnapshot qui allait se créer ) et shit quand j'ai relancer l'assistant bootcamp je me retrouve avec le même message d'erreur de limite de stockage, j'ai repris les commandes d'hiers pour voir ou est le snapshot et maintenant il est sur - le volume de stockage (utilisateur) : *Macintosh HD - Données
> Voila le résultat :
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai essayer de refaire le process d'hier pour effacer le snapshot dans l'ordre en changeant le nom du volume 5 par 1 est remplaçant le numero du snapshot mais je pense que j'ai trop pensé que j'allait y arrivé ...... mais non il est toujours la ....... tu vas me détester mais j'ai encore besoin de ton aide :-(


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2019)

Pour fermer le robinet à *snapshots* > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* --> décoche la case de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*".

----------

Pour la suppression du *snapshot* > passe la commande :

```
sudo diskutil ap deleteSnapshot disk1s1 -xid 3467934
```


poste le retour.


----------



## JJsphynx (8 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour fermer le robinet à *snapshots* > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* --> décoche la case de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*".
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


Fait :

```
Last login: Thu Aug  8 06:46:40 on ttys000
fred@MacBook ~ % sudo diskutil ap deleteSnapshot disk1s1 -xid 3467934
Password:
Deleting APFS Snapshot 7A47D128-949D-40CC-BA6F-15DA54907282 "com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-07-235549.local" from APFS Volume disk1s1
Started APFS operation
Finished APFS operation
fred@MacBook ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2019)

Tu as bien décoché l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" ? --> si oui > tu ne devrais plus avoir de *snapshots*.

Et as-tu effectué la réparation de l'*apfs* dans la session de secours ?


----------



## JJsphynx (8 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as bien décoché l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" ? --> si oui > tu ne devrais plus avoir de *snapshots*.
> 
> Et as-tu effectué la réparation de l'*apfs* dans la session de secours ?


Oui "sauvegarde automatique" décoché , réparation apfs dans cession de secours effectuée.
je relance assistant bootcamp et reviens vers toi


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2019)

@JJsphynx
Dans ta réponse #235, 40 Go ce n'est pas assez et je pense qu'Assistant Boot Camp n'apprécie pas. Tu devrais tester avec 60 Go, car maintenant Apple mentionne qu'il faut au minimum 64 Go.

Relis le lien officiel de chez Apple en réponse #209. Donc ne pas oublier que pour l'espace libre, il faut aussi tenir compte de la taille de la mémoire dans le décompte..


> Les dernières mises à jour de macOS, qui peuvent inclure des mises à jour de l’assistant Boot Camp. L’assistant Boot Camp vous permettra d’installer Windows 10.
> 
> 64 Go ou plus d’espace de stockage disponible sur le disque de démarrage de votre Mac :
> 
> ...


----------



## JJsphynx (8 Août 2019)

JJsphynx a dit:


> Oui "sauvegarde automatique" décoché , réparation apfs dans cession de secours effectuée.
> je relance assistant bootcamp et reviens vers toi


Tout fonctionne parfaitement
Partition Windows installée sans problème 
Merci beaucoup tu es au top  
Ça donne envie de se pencher sur la programmation


----------



## JJsphynx (8 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> @JJsphynx
> Dans ta réponse #235, 40 Go ce n'est pas assez et je pense qu'Assistant Boot Camp n'apprécie pas. Tu devrais tester avec 60 Go, car maintenant Apple mentionne qu'il faut au minimum 64 Go.
> 
> Relis le lien officiel de chez Apple en réponse #209. Donc ne pas oublier que pour l'espace libre, il faut aussi tenir compte de la taille de la mémoire dans le décompte..


Merci du conseil , j’ai alloué 70Go à la partition


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Mfjones (9 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Mfjones
> *
> La kyrielle d'« *Operation not permitted* » retournée par la dernière commande --> signale l'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) > lequel dénie d'accès en lecture à la commande *du* une série de localisations protégées du volume de démarrage. Ce qui donne un tableau à la fois illisible et erroné dans ses mesures (notamment de la Bibliothèque du compte d'utilisateur).
> 
> ...





macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Mfjones
> *
> La kyrielle d'« *Operation not permitted* » retournée par la dernière commande --> signale l'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) > lequel dénie d'accès en lecture à la commande *du* une série de localisations protégées du volume de démarrage. Ce qui donne un tableau à la fois illisible et erroné dans ses mesures (notamment de la Bibliothèque du compte d'utilisateur).
> 
> ...


Voila 

```
Last login: Fri Aug  9 17:23:56 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Yoan:~ yoandesjardins$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:

1,0K    /home
469M    /usr
429M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,7M    /bin
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
6,4G    /Library
6,9G    /System
8,0K    /.com_kaspersky_iswift_journal
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
4,0K    /.fseventsd
4,2G    /private
91M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
30G    /Users
5,0G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores

MacBook-Pro-de-Yoan:~ yoandesjardins$
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2019)

Je comptabilise *53,5 Gi* = *57,5 Go* de fichiers catalogués.

Passe les 2 commandes :

```
df -H /
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


la 1ère meure l'occupation des blocs du volume de démarrage & la 2è liste d'éventuels *snapshots* rétenteurs d'espace

Poste les retours.


----------



## Mfjones (10 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je comptabilise *53,5 Gi* = *57,5 Go* de fichiers catalogués.
> 
> Passe les 2 commandes :
> 
> ...


Rien ne se passe pour la 2ème commande ... 

```
Last login: Sat Aug 10 16:46:47 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Yoan:~ yoandesjardins$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   120G    47G    38G    56%  727856 9223372036854047951    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-Yoan:~ yoandesjardins$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MacBook-Pro-de-Yoan:~ yoandesjardins$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MacBook-Pro-de-Yoan:~ yoandesjardins$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

*47 Go* d'occupation de blocs et *38 Go* de disponibles sur *120 Go* de capacité => *35 Go* de blocs se trouvent donc indisponibles sans être occupés.

- ce qui suggère des erreurs de la part du *spaceman* : le gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs du système de fichiers *apfs*. Il convient de tenter de réparer l'*apfs* > ce qui ne peut pas s'effectuer si tu es démarré sur un volume qui en dépend - les volumes de l'*apfs* devant être démontés avant réparation.​
Donc redémarre > et tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pour ouvrir la session de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Lance l'Utilitaire de disque et dans le coin supérieur gauche du panneau --> clique la pastille : "*Présentation*" : choisis l'option "*Afficher tous les appareils*" => le *Conteneur apfs* gobal se trouve affiché -->

- sélectionne-le et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus pour lancer une réparation.​
Cela fait > redémarre (quitte l'Utilitaire de disque > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD* > *Redémarrer*). Ta session d'utilisateur réouverte > relance l'Assistant BootCamp et vois s'il accepte de repartitionner le *Conteneur apfs*.


----------



## Mfjones (12 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> *47 Go* d'occupation de blocs et *38 Go* de disponibles sur *120 Go* de capacité => *35 Go* de blocs se trouvent donc indisponibles sans être occupés.
> 
> - ce qui suggère des erreurs de la part du *spaceman* : le gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs du système de fichiers *apfs*. Il convient de tenter de réparer l'*apfs* > ce qui ne peut pas s'effectuer si tu es démarré sur un volume qui en dépend - les volumes de l'*apfs* devant être démontés avant réparation.​
> Donc redémarre > et tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pour ouvrir la session de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Lance l'Utilitaire de disque et dans le coin supérieur gauche du panneau --> clique la pastille : "*Présentation*" : choisis l'option "*Afficher tous les appareils*" => le *Conteneur apfs* gobal se trouve affiché -->
> ...


Je ne peux pas lancer le SOS , car sa m’affiche ce message.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2019)

L'incohérence dans les mesures de blocs : occupés / libres du *Conteneur* --> provient bien d'une corruption de l'*apfs*. Irréparable -->

- il faudrait que tu disposes d'un DDE USB => à destination duquel tu *r*ecopierais le contenu de *Macintosh HD* > avant : *r*eformatage > *r*éinstallation propre > *r*écupération des données du clone à la fin via l'Assistant de migration. Le procédé des « *4 r* » : longuet mais gagnant.​


----------



## Bubu R XV (22 Août 2019)

Je viens vers toi car je n'arrive pas à utiliser BootCamp : il me dit que 40 Go de libres sont nécessaires alors que j'ai ai presque 45. J'ai besoin d'installer Windows pour un logiciel qui ne tourne pas sur mon Macbook Pro Retina de fin 2015. J'ai vu que tu avais aidé de nombreuses personnes dans ce cas, peux tu m'orienter stp ?

J'ai lancé le Terminal et apparemment je suis bloqué à cause d'un password, que je ne peux renseigner (impossibilité d'utiliser le clavier à part pour faire "entrer"


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Guillaume:~ Bubu$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            209.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Guillaume:~ Bubu$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   209G    39G    85%  829166 9223372036853946641    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-Guillaume:~ Bubu$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2019)

Bonjour Bubu

Voici le Conteneur apfs (espace-disque virtualsé depuis la partition primaire disk0s2) -->

```
/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            209.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


la capacité totale du *Conteneur* est de *250,8 Go*. L'occupation des blocs pour les 4 volumes est : *209,3 Go* (*Macintosh HD*) > *2,1 Go* (*VM*) > *519,6 Mo* (*Recovery*) > *21,7 Mo* (*Preboot*) => quasi *212 Go*. Si tu les soustrais de *250,8 Go* => tu obtiens *38,8 Go* d'espace disponible.

=> tu ne peux pas envisager un repartitionnement substantiel avec aussi peu d'espace libre > étant donné qu'il faut conserver une marge d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs*. Suppose que que soit *8,8 Go* (ce qui serait vraiment très peu) --> tu ne pourrais créer alors qu'une partition de *30 Go* : ce qui est tout à fait insuffisant pour un volume *BOOTCAMP*.

----------

Reste à savoir si les *209,3 Go* d'occupation de blocs de *Macintosh HD* correspondent bien à des fichiers. Passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots* rétenteurs d'espace

Obtiens-tu un retour ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2019)

Note : rafaraîchis la page pour lire mon message précédent édité. Il m'a échappé au postage en cours d'élaboration.


----------



## Bubu R XV (22 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Note : rafaraîchis la page pour lire mon message précédent édité. Il m'a échappé au postage en cours d'élaboration.



aucun retour pour la commande 

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2019)

Ce qu'on peut faire encore > c'est mesurer la taille des dossiers de 1er rang de *Macintosh HD* --> pour voir si la somme correspond à l'occupation des blocs > et s'il n'y a pas d'hypertrophie de données dans une localisation.

Pour passer la commande de mesure > il ne faut pas que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) soit activé > sinon il bloque l'accès en lecture à certains dossiers --> ce qui dénature les résultats.

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Locke (22 Août 2019)

@Bubu R XV


> 1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            209.3 GB   disk1s1
> 2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.7 MB    disk1s2
> 3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.6 MB   disk1s3
> 4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4


Si tu fais un calcul rapide, il te reste réellement 38 Go de disponibles. Donc Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire l'installation s'il n'a pas au minimum 40 Go, quoique Apple préconise maintenant 64 Go... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468

De toute façon, tu es mal parti avec Macintosh HD qui pèse 209, car il ne faut pas oublier que macOS pour fonctionner correctement a besoin de 15/20 Go d'espace libre. Donc il faudrait que Macintosh HD ne pèse pas plus 185/195 Go et encore je ne suis même pas sûr qu'Assistant Boot Camp acceptera un minimum de 40 Go.


----------



## Bubu R XV (22 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ce qu'on peut faire encore > c'est mesurer la taille des dossiers de 1er rang de *Macintosh HD* --> pour voir si la somme correspond à l'occupation des blocs > et s'il n'y a pas d'hypertrophie de données dans une localisation.
> 
> Pour passer la commande de mesure > il ne faut pas que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) soit activé > sinon il bloque l'accès en lecture à certains dossiers --> ce qui dénature les résultats.
> 
> ...



apparemment il est activé. Je sais pas à quoi cela correspond donc j'ai essayé de désactiver Filevault, je sais pas si ca a un lien


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2019)

FileVault n'a aucun rapport avec le *SIP*.

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume de démarrage (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est très lente d'exécution : attends le retour de l'invite de commande terminée par ton *nomcourt$* en signal de fin.

Poste le tableau dans une fenêtre de code.


----------



## Bubu R XV (22 Août 2019)

Tu me parles en chinois bien que tu expliques très bien, je suis tes procédures, voici le résultat
@Locke, si c'est vraiment une question d'espace disponible, je ferais un peu plus de ménage et récupèrerais les Go nécessaires, mais là il m'annonce qu'il en faut 39 alors que j'en ai 45 de dispo !


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Guillaume:~ Bubu$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
480M    /usr
355M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
8,0K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
4,2G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
6,9G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
4,0K    /.fseventsd
3,5G    /private
8,5M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
158G    /Users
21G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
  0B    /cores
```


----------



## Locke (22 Août 2019)

Bubu R XV a dit:


> mais là il m'annonce qu'il en faut 39 alors que j'en ai 45 de dispo !


Non, fait le calcul de ce qu'affiche le Terminal, soit 209+2,1= 212 arrondis a la tranche supérieure, donc il te reste réellement 250-212=38 Go !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2019)

Je comptablise 194,5 Gi = *209 Go* de fichiers = autant que de blocs occupés.

Les fichiers du Système ont une taille régulière. Une hypertrophie éventuelle pourrait concerner ta Bibliothèque de compte (masquée par défaut).

Passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
sudo du -sh ~/*
```


qui mesurent : les dossiers des Utilisateurs > puis les sous-dossiers de ton dossier de compte

Poste les retours.


----------



## Bubu R XV (22 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Non, fait le calcul de ce qu'affiche le Terminal, soit 209+2,1= 212 arrondis a la tranche supérieure, donc il te reste réellement 250-212=38 Go !



ah effectivement un petit peu de ménage (de nouveau) risque de s'imposer.



macomaniac a dit:


> Je comptablise 194,5 Gi = *209 Go* de fichiers = autant que de blocs occupés.
> 
> Les fichiers du Système ont une taille régulière. Une hypertrophie éventuelle pourrait concerner ta Bibliothèque de compte (masquée par défaut).
> 
> ...




```
MacBook-Pro-de-Guillaume:~ Bubu$ sudo du -sh /Users/*
Password:
138G    /Users/Bubu
4,0K    /Users/Guest
20G    /Users/Shared
MacBook-Pro-de-Guillaume:~ Bubu$ sudo du -sh ~/*
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Applications
388K    /Users/Bubu/Creative Cloud Files
12G    /Users/Bubu/Desktop
25G    /Users/Bubu/Documents
4,6G    /Users/Bubu/Downloads
1,5G    /Users/Bubu/Dropbox
40G    /Users/Bubu/Library
16K    /Users/Bubu/Movies
32G    /Users/Bubu/Music
23G    /Users/Bubu/Pictures
8,0K    /Users/Bubu/Public
```


----------



## Locke (22 Août 2019)

Oh que oui qu'il y a un gros ménage à faire ! Il te faut un disque dur externe, car franchement c'est un gros binz dans quasiment tous les dossiers de ton disque dur interne.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2019)

Dans les Utilisateurs : le dossier *Partagé* (*Shared*) fait 20 Gi = *21,5 Go* -->

- regarde ce qu'il y a dans ce dossier. Supprime ces contenus s'ils sont sans emploi actuellement.​
----------

Dans le dossier de compte *Bubu* : tu as des données personnelles distribuées un peu partout -->

- Bureau : 12 Gi = *13 Go* > Documents 25 Gi = *27 Go* > Images 23 Gi = *25 Go* > Musique 32 Gi = *34 Go* > Téléchargements 4,6 Gi = *5 Go*​
=> à toi de voir si tu peux alléger certains de ces sous-dossiers (par copies des données à un DDE et suppression des originaux, par exemple)

----------

Ta Bibiiothèque quant à elle fait 40 Gi = *43 Go* - ce qui est un peu bien trop chargé.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/*
```


qui mesure les sous-dossiers de la Bibliothèque

Poste le retour.


----------



## Bubu R XV (23 Août 2019)

```
1,3M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Accounts
32K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Scripts
31G    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support
192K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Assistant
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Assistants
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Audio
1,6G    /Users/Bubu/Library/Caches
2,6M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Calendars
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/CallServices
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/ColorPickers
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/ColorSync
4,0K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Colors
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Compositions
150M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Containers
172K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Cookies
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/CoreData
48K    /Users/Bubu/Library/CoreFollowUp
96K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Dictionaries
1,2M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Dropbox
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Family
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Favorites
24K    /Users/Bubu/Library/FileProvider
8,0K    /Users/Bubu/Library/FontCollections
3,8M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Fonts
2,6M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Frameworks
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/GameKit
16K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Google
3,6G    /Users/Bubu/Library/Group Containers
244K    /Users/Bubu/Library/IdentityServices
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Input Methods
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
32K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Keyboard
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Keyboard Layouts
3,1M    /Users/Bubu/Library/KeyboardServices
14M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Keychains
652K    /Users/Bubu/Library/LanguageModeling
16K    /Users/Bubu/Library/LaunchAgents
5,6M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Logs
768K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Mail
94M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Messages
1,0M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Metadata
1,7M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Mobile Documents
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/PDF Services
224K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Passes
468K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Personas
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/PhotoshopCrashes
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/PreferencePanes
180M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Preferences
216K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Printers
144K    /Users/Bubu/Library/PubSub
55M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Safari
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/SafariSafeBrowsing
368K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Saved Application State
4,0K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Saved Searches
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Screen Savers
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Scripts
8,7M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Services
8,0K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Sharing
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Sounds
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Speech
28K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Spelling
17M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Suggestions
1,1M    /Users/Bubu/Library/SyncedPreferences
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Voices
788K    /Users/Bubu/Library/WebKit
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Workflows
140K    /Users/Bubu/Library/com.apple.internal.ck
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/iMovie
3,0G    /Users/Bubu/Library/iTunes
```

Dossier Partagé nettoyé de 21 Go.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2019)

Voici la principale localisation -->

```
31G    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support
```


*31 Gi* = *33 Go* pour Application Support

Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/"Application Support"/*
```


qui mesure les contenus du dossier Application Support

Poste le retour.


----------



## Bubu R XV (23 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici la principale localisation -->
> 
> ```
> 31G    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support
> ...




```
98M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/AddressBook
17G    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Adobe
212K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/App Store
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/CCleaner
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/CEF
408K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions
2,4M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Canal.MyCanal
32M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/CleanMyMac X
8,0K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/CleanMyMac X Menu
7,4M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/CloudDocs
212K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/CrashReporter
4,0K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/DiskImages
52K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Dock
20K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Dropbox
20M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Epic
374M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Firefox
1,8M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Google
5,1M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Knowledge
244K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Malwarebytes
792K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Microsoft
16K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Microsoft AU Daemon
16K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Microsoft AutoUpdate
4,0K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/MindVision
14G    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/MobileSync
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Mozilla
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/OpenVR
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Preview
308K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Quick Look
8,0K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Steam
544K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/SyncServices
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/VLC
4,0M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Wirecast
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/accountsd
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/com.apple.AssistiveControl
5,2M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/com.apple.ProtectedCloudStorage
56K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC
4,0K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/com.apple.backgroundtaskmanagementagent
1,7M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sbd
896K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sharedfilelist
124K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight
4,0K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight.Shortcuts
1,2M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/com.apple.touristd
212K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/com.malwarebytes.antimalware
3,7M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/eSellerate
8,0K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/iCloud
  0B    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/iLifeMediaBrowser
8,0K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/icdd
164K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/obs-studio
4,0K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/org.videolan.vlc
7,1M    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/uTorrent
104K    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/videosubscriptionsd
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2019)

Voici les localisations principales -->

```
17G    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Adobe
14G    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/MobileSync
```


17 Gi = *18 Go* dans Adobe & 14 Gi = *15 Go* dans MobileSync (= sauvegardes de téléphone portable).
----------

Voici comment tu peux démasquer ta Bibliothèque de compte -->

- ouvre une fenêtre du Finder affichant l'espace global de ton dossier de compte *Bubu*. Va alors à la barre de menus supérieure du Finder : *Présentation* > *Afficher les options de présentation* (en bas) => dans la palette qui s'affiche > coche l'option : "*Afficher le dossier Bibliothèque*" (en bas encore). Un nouveau dossier intitulé : Bibliothèque se montre dans l'espace de ton dossier de compte *Bubu*.​
----------

Entres-y > Application Support > benne le contenu de *MobileSync* ; et examine le contenu de *Adobe* --> voir s'il y a des choses à supprimer ou pas.

- je te rappelle : tu as aussi *21,5 Go* dans le dossier *Partagé* des Utilisateurs.​
----------

Une fois que tu auras fait du ménage > passe une commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui affiche l'occupation du volume de démarrage

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Bubu R XV (23 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici les localisations principales -->
> 
> ```
> 17G    /Users/Bubu/Library/Application Support/Adobe
> ...



désolé pour le retard, je suis passé sur le billard ce matin... Dans le dossier Adobe ne se trouvent que des dossiers de faible tailles (quelque Mo), je comprend pas comment ça arrive à 18 Go ! Possible qu'il y ai un fichier caché ?

Mobile Sync nettoyé, et Partagé vidé.


```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   159G    89G    65%  809919 9223372036853965888    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2019)

Bon rétablissement !

----------

Tu es passé de *209 Go* => à *159 Go* d'occupation de *Macintosh HD*. Soit un gain de *50 Go*. Tu as *89 Go* d'espace disponible - ce qui est substantiel.

Pour le dossier Adobe --> passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/"Application Support"/Adobe/*
```


qui mesure les contenus de Adobe

Poste le retour.


----------



## Bubu R XV (23 Août 2019)

Merci ! Un peu de repos et on repart comme en 14. Dossier Common donc nettoyé, je pense que BootCamp va se lancer... La partition pour Windows, je lui alloue combien ? 40 Go ? J'ai un seul logiciel à installer dessus


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2019)

Tu as gagné encore de l'espace ? - la commande :

```
df -H /
```


retourne quelle mesure d'occupation ?


----------



## Bubu R XV (23 Août 2019)

Yes !! 


```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   144G   104G    59%  818393 9223372036853957414    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2019)

Là : tu es carrément à l'aise en terme d'espace libre.

- normalement on conseille *60 Go* minimum pour un volume *BOOTCAMP* (mais je ne peux pas t'en dire plus : je n'utilise pas Windows donc je ne l'installe pas).​


----------



## Bubu R XV (23 Août 2019)

OK va pour 60, je te remercie @macomaniac ainsi que @Locke pour votre aide précieuse et votre temps passé, de véritables anges-gardiens !!


----------



## Boisse (11 Septembre 2019)

Salut a tous,
je suis aussi dans le problème d'installation de windows avec Boot Camp. Je suis censé avoir 75Go d'espace libre mais Boot Camp me dit qu'il n'y a pas assez d'espace.
Je vous fourni les lignes du terminal :
1er code : 

```
MacBook-Air-de-Jules:~ jules$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         100.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    21.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +100.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            47.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 65.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.9 GB    disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              62.9 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.0 GB     disk4

MacBook-Air-de-Jules:~ jules$
```


```
MacBook-Air-de-Jules:~ jules$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   100G    47G    48G    50%  634117 9223372036854141690    0%   /
MacBook-Air-de-Jules:~ jules$
```


----------



## Boisse (11 Septembre 2019)

J'ai l'impression que je ne peux pas avoir accès a toutes les données avec le 3eme code, je vous le met quand même en entier divisé en deux messages :



```
MacBook-Air-de-Jules:~ jules$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted
find: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/dslocal/nodes: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/pp/z32ms1w55cgghgtzx7spx2440000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/pp/z32ms1w55cgghgtzx7spx2440000gn/0/com.apple.Safari/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/pp/z32ms1w55cgghgtzx7spx2440000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/pp/z32ms1w55cgghgtzx7spx2440000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/pp/z32ms1w55cgghgtzx7spx2440000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/pp/z32ms1w55cgghgtzx7spx2440000gn/C/com.apple.QuickLook.thumbnailcache: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/0: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/C: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Application Support/MobileSync: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/IdentityServices: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Messages: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/HomeKit: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Mail: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Suggestions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Containers/com.apple.VoiceMemos: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Containers/com.apple.Home: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Containers/com.apple.iChat: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Containers/com.apple.news: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Containers/com.apple.stocks: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/PersonalizationPortrait: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Metadata/CoreSpotlight: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Metadata/com.apple.IntelligentSuggestions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Cookies: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Caches/com.apple.safaridavclient: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Caches/CloudKit/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/jules/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari.SafeBrowsing: Operation not permitted
```


----------



## Boisse (11 Septembre 2019)

```
1,0K    /home
434M    /usr
du: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted
1,0K    /net
16K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
du: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
4,5G    /Library
6,7G    /System
1,0G    /vm
6,8M    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/dslocal/nodes: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/pp/z32ms1w55cgghgtzx7spx2440000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/pp/z32ms1w55cgghgtzx7spx2440000gn/0/com.apple.Safari/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/pp/z32ms1w55cgghgtzx7spx2440000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/pp/z32ms1w55cgghgtzx7spx2440000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/pp/z32ms1w55cgghgtzx7spx2440000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/pp/z32ms1w55cgghgtzx7spx2440000gn/C/com.apple.QuickLook.thumbnailcache: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/0: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/C: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
5,7G    /private
41M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
du: /Users/jules/Library/Application Support/MobileSync: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/IdentityServices: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Messages: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/HomeKit: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Mail: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Suggestions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Containers/com.apple.VoiceMemos: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Containers/com.apple.Home: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Containers/com.apple.iChat: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Containers/com.apple.news: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Containers/com.apple.stocks: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/PersonalizationPortrait: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Metadata/CoreSpotlight: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Metadata/com.apple.IntelligentSuggestions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Cookies: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Caches/com.apple.safaridavclient: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Caches/CloudKit/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/jules/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari.SafeBrowsing: Operation not permitted
17G    /Users
4,2G    /Applications
5,0K    /dev
34K    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
  0B    /cores
```


----------



## Boisse (11 Septembre 2019)

Et lorsque je met le dernier code rien ne se passe...


J'ai aussi fais, alors que je surement n'aurais pas dû,  le code suivant :


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


Du coup j'ai un disque Brol de 20Go et je ne sais pas comment le supprimer (ou peut être que je ne dois pas le faire).


Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour *Boisse
*
Cette partition -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    21.0 GB    disk0s3
```


situé en-dessous de la partition *apfs* => *a)* consomme *21 Go* d'espace-disque (à rajouter aux *50 Go* consommés par les 4 volumes *apfs* dans le *Conteneur*) > *b)* bloque la possibilité d'un repartitionnement par l'Assistant BOOTCAMP

Souhaites-tu supprimer cette partition et récupérer son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > qui devrait donc retrouver un espace disponible de *70 Go* ?


----------



## Boisse (11 Septembre 2019)

Merci macomaniac pour ta réponse rapide.

Je ne sais pas vraiment car si j'ai bien compris pour pouvoir installé windows avec Boot Camp il est pas forcément nécessaire d'avoir cette partition.
Du coup je ne sais pas s'il est préférable que je la supprime.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2019)

Il faut que tu la supprimes => car l'Assistant BootCamp ne supporte pas un disque comportant plus d'une partition principale -->

- je peux te passer la commande de suppression / récupération si tu veux.​


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2019)

@Boisse
Une fois que ton disque dur sera propre au niveau des partitions. Il serait intéressant de connaître le modèle exact que tu possèdes, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
sysctl hw.model
```
...la suite tu la connais. De plus, que est le nom exact du fichier .iso que tu utilises ?


----------



## Boisse (11 Septembre 2019)

@macomaniac 
Si c'est nécessaire alors oui je veux bien. 

@Locke 

```
MacBook-Air-de-Jules:~ jules$ sysctl hw.model
hw.model: MacBookAir6,2
```
j'utilise ce fichier : Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso télécharger directement sur le site microsoft


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition de *Brol* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Boisse (11 Septembre 2019)

@macomaniac 

```
MacBook-Air-de-Jules:~ jules$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3 Brol
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 21 123 072 000 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 99 999 997 952 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            47.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 65.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.9 GB    disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              62.9 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.0 GB     disk4

MacBook-Air-de-Jules:~ jules$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2019)

Tu es revenu à *70 Go* d'espace disponible dans le *Conteneur apfs*.

----------

Pour ton tableau de la mesure des dossiers > les dénis : "*operation not permitted*" sont dûs à l'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


et reposte le tableau des tailles de dossiers => qui va être concis et complet cette fois-ci.


----------



## Boisse (11 Septembre 2019)

Effectivement tout a l'aire d'être en ordre :


```
MacBook-Air-de-Jules:~ jules$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
1,0K    /home
434M    /usr
240M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
16K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
4,5G    /Library
6,7G    /System
1,0G    /vm
4,0K    /.fseventsd
5,7G    /private
43M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
20G    /Users
4,2G    /Applications
5,0K    /dev
32K    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
  0B    /cores
MacBook-Air-de-Jules:~ jules$
```

Voila le retour.
Merci


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2019)

@Boisse
Donc un de ces 4 modèles-là... https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-lookup/?search_keywords=MacBookAir6,2 ...qui par défaut ne posent pas de problème pour utiliser un fichier .iso.

Assistant Boot Camp utilise un protocole d'installation depuis les modèles 2012 bien particulier. C'est déjà mentionné dans une réponse plus haut, il ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné et ne supporte pas non plus la présence du moindre disque dur connecté en USB.

Quelle est la raison de la présence de la clé USB de 64 Go ? Dans le menu d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp, est-ce qu'il est réclamé un support USB pour télécharger/stocker les pilotes/drivers ?


----------



## Boisse (11 Septembre 2019)

@Locke 
Oui l'assistant Boot Camp me dit que j'ai besoin d'une clef USB pour avoir Windows 10.


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2019)

Boisse a dit:


> @Locke
> Oui l'assistant Boot Camp me dit que j'ai besoin d'une clef USB pour avoir Windows 10.


Je suis un peu étonné, mais bon. Est-ce que dans Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Application Support tu as un dossier BootCamp contenant le fichier WindowsSupport.dmg ? Par défaut oui, puisqu'à chaque lancement d'Assistant Boot Camp celui-ci télécharge et stocke ce fichier qui lui servira pour stocker les pilotes/drivers dans le support USB. Ce fichier .dmg pèse environ 700 Mo, mais après décompression son contenu passera a un peu plus de 1,17 Go selon les versions. Donc, par défaut une clé USB 3.0 en FAT32 de 8 Go est largement suffisante.

Assistant Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32, puis passe la main à l'installateur de Windows. Sous l'installateur de Windows, il faudra sélectionner la partition BOOTCAMP en majuscules et sélectionner l'option Formater qui passera la partition dans le format NTFS.





Une fois le formatage exécuté, un clic sur Suivant et l'installation se poursuivra jusqu'au bout. Petite mise en garde, ne jamais préparer une partition NTFS avant, car ce sera un échec total. Une fois l'installation de Windows terminée, Assistant Boot Camp reprendra la main, lancera le fichier Setup.exe qui est contenu dans la clé USB pour l'installation des pilotes/drivers et donnera définitivement la main à Windows.

*Edit :* dans ton cas de figure avec un si petit SSD de 121 Go, il te faut réserver une taille minimale de 40 Go.


----------



## Boisse (11 Septembre 2019)

@Locke
et bien bizarrement je ne trouve pas de dossier Bootcamp dans Application Support. Alors que j'ai relancer plusieurs fois l'assistant Bootcamp...

Sinon concernant la clé usb n'étant pas chez moi je n'avait qu'une clef de 60Go vide c'est seulement pour cela que je l'ai utilisé.

J'ai aussi l'impression que l'assistant Bootcamp plante lorsque que l'état de la tache est "copie des fichiers windows", il se passe plus rien pendant 1 h jusqu'a un message disant que je n'ai pas assez de place sur mon disque


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2019)

Boisse a dit:


> et bien bizarrement je ne trouve pas de dossier Bootcamp dans Application Support. Alors que j'ai relancer plusieurs fois l'assistant Bootcamp...


Il n'y a pas péril en la demeure, par défaut dans la clé USB tu devrais avoir ce contenu...



...Est-ce bien le cas ? Quelle taille as-tu réservée pour la partition Boot Camp ?


Boisse a dit:


> J'ai aussi l'impression que l'assistant Bootcamp plante lorsque que l'état de la tache est "copie des fichiers windows", il se passe plus rien pendant 1 h jusqu'a un message disant que je n'ai pas assez de place sur mon disque


Par curiosité, est-ce que tu utilises Time Machine ?


----------



## Boisse (11 Septembre 2019)

@Locke 
Dans la clef usb il y a ceci :





Locke a dit:


> Quelle taille as-tu réservée pour la partition Boot Camp ?


Je n'ai pas encore réussi a aller jusqu'ici, l'assistant m'affiche un message d'erreur lors des copies des fichiers Windows.



Locke a dit:


> Par curiosité, est-ce que tu utilises Time Machine ?



Non je ne l'utilise pas...


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2019)

Boisse a dit:


> Dans la clef usb il y a ceci :


Je m'y attendais, ça c'est le contenu pour la création d'une clé USB de démarrage ! Le problème est que ta clé USB doit être formatée, non pas en Table de partition GUID mais en *MBR* comme ceci...





...une fois la clé USB dans le bon format, il te faut relancer Assistant Boot Camp et de nouveau relancer la procédure, non pas du téléchargement des pilotes/drivers qui se fera après, mais de la création de la clé USB de démarrage de Windows. Ce n'est qu'à cette condition qu'Assistant Boot Camp te permettra de sélectionner la taille minimale de 40 Go et lancera le fichier Setup.exe de l'installateur de Windows.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2019)

Je comptabilise *42,8 Gi* = *46 Go* de fichiers. Ce qui correspond à l'occupation des blocs. RAS.


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2019)

@Boisse
Tu peux abandonner la création de la clé USB, car j'ai trouvé le coupable, lire ma réponse #35 et attendre, car je vais créer 2 messages spécifiques.


----------



## Boisse (12 Septembre 2019)

@macomaniac
Merci beaucoup !
@Locke 
D'accord je n'ai pas eu le temps de réessayer de puis hier mais effectivement je ne peux pas formater ma clef en MBR... J'attends donc t'as réponse !


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2019)

Boisse a dit:


> D'accord je n'ai pas eu le temps de réessayer de puis hier mais effectivement je ne peux pas formater ma clef en MBR... J'attends donc t'as réponse !


Il va falloir patienter un peu, comme tous les membres qui doivent passer par la création d'une clé USB de démarrage pour Windows 10 *1903*, à l'heure actuelle c'est impossible et j'ai enfin trouvé les coupables et pourquoi. Ils sont deux, Microsoft et un seul fichier. Il va me falloir un peu de temps pour rédiger les solutions, car il y a des variantes qui sont toutes viables. Je ne m'avance pas, mais j'en suis à 9 installations sans couac. Le pire est que j'ai utilisé mon vieux MBP de 2010 qui est sans SuperDrive, un simple SSD et sans les pilotes/drivers que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp.

Prends un peu d'avance, mais il te faudra impérativement télécharger un fichier .iso depuis un vrai PC ou une machine virtuelle. En fait depuis Windows, on ne peut pas télécharger directement un fichier .iso, renseigne-toi, ce n'est pas très compliqué, mais impératif.


----------



## Boisse (13 Septembre 2019)

J’ai réussi à télécharger un fichier ISO Windows 10 depuis une machine virtuelle ! 

En tout cas je te remercie du temps que tu accordes pour régler ces problèmes.


----------



## Locke (13 Septembre 2019)

Boisse a dit:


> J’ai réussi à télécharger un fichier ISO Windows 10 depuis une machine virtuelle !
> 
> En tout cas je te remercie du temps que tu accordes pour régler ces problèmes.


Un peu de lecture en tête de la section Windows sur Mac... https://forums.macg.co/forums/windows-sur-mac.92/


----------



## Boisse (18 Septembre 2019)

@Locke 
Merci beaucoup pour tout le travail que tu as fais ! Windows marche nickel !


----------



## Frog (13 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaye moi aussi d'installer Windows 10 via Bootcamp.
Sous MacOS 10.14, impossible car l'espace disque insuffisant.

Je suis passé sous MacOS 10.15, en formatant le disque et en faisant une installation propre.
A mon grand désarroi, j'ai le même problème.
J'ai fait presque toutes les commandes décrites ici, mais rien de concluant pour l'instant.
Je vous poste le résultat affiché dans le terminal

J'utilise "Time Machine" et j'ai désactivé les sauvegardes automatiques.

Merci pour votre future aide


```
Last login: Sat Oct 12 19:23:46 on console
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         499.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  314.3 GB   disk2s5
```


```
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   1000    11G   662G     2%  481695 9763153185    0%   /
```


```
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
Password:
find: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
find: /System/Library/Templates/Data/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.Spotlight-V100: No such file or directory
....etc..........etc............
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.TemporaryItems: No such file or directory
find: /System/DriverKit: No such file or directory
find: /private/var/db/fpsd/dvp: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/CoreDuet/Knowledge: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/52/w9ryxpvn1g5g1hv8j7n43v4w0000gp/0/com.apple.ScreenTimeAgent/Store: Operation not permitted
....etc.......etc....
find: /private/var/folders/j4/r8_z9hl176x81rfwcrf5xshm0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/christophe/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
....etc.........etc...........
find: /Users/christophe/.Trash: Operation not permitted
find: /Volumes/com.apple.TimeMachine.localsnapshots: Operation not permitted
  0B    /home
450M    /usr
  0B    /.DS_Store
2,4M    /bin
1016K    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
du: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
846M    /Library
.......etc...........etc.......
du: /System/Volumes/Data/.TemporaryItems: Operation not permitted
295G    /System
  0B    /.VolumeIcon.icns
10M    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/fpsd/dvp: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/db/Sandbox: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/db/CoreDuet/Knowledge: Operation not permitted
....etc....etc......
du: /private/var/folders/j4/r8_z9hl176x81rfwcrf5xshm0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
2,6G    /private
  0B    /.vol
du: /Users/christophe/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
......etc.........etc......
du: /Users/christophe/.Trash: Operation not permitted
278G    /Users
2,1G    /Applications
178M    /opt
4,5K    /dev
du: /Volumes/com.apple.TimeMachine.localsnapshots: Operation not permitted
16K    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
Snapshots for volume group containing disk /:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-10-12-100441.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-10-12-200337.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-10-12-220401.local
```


```
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Thinned local snapshots:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-10-12-100441.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-10-12-100441.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-10-12-200337.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-10-12-200337.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-10-12-220401.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-10-12-220401.local
```


```
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   1000    11G   667G     2%  481695 9763153185    0%   /
```


```
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
Snapshots for volume group containing disk /:
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Thinned local snapshots:
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   1000    11G   646G     2%  481695 9763153185    0%   /
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
Snapshots for volume group containing disk /:
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour *Frog*

Comme tu as supprimé tous les *snapshots* du volume de démarrage > tu dois pouvoir effectuer désormais un repartitonnement -->

- relance l'Assistant BootCamp et vois s'il accepte de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP*.​


----------



## Frog (13 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour @macomaniac ,
Merci de m’aider.

Bootcamp ne veut toujours pas.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2019)

Teste la commande (copier-coller) ;

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) le *Conteneur apfs* à *800 Go* > et crée une partition d'environ *199 Go* > format *FAT-32* > volume *BOOTCAMP* ; puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'intégralité de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Frog (13 Octobre 2019)

```
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 199 796 211 712 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 300 101 894 144 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499 898 105 856 bytes
Error: -69521: Your APFS Container resize request is below the APFS-system-imposed minimal container size (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         499.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  350.9 GB   disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2019)

Repasse la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


pour vérifier s'il n'y a pas encore un *snapshot* qui verrouillerait de l'espace de blocs occupés dans le volume (et boquerait ainsi le repartitionnement)

Poste le retour.


----------



## Frog (13 Octobre 2019)

```
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
Snapshots for volume group containing disk /:
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2019)

Pas de *snapshot* listé.

Passe encore la commande informative (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk0s2 limits
```


cette commande n'est pas opératoire : elle cible la partition *apfs* de base (contenant le magasin de stockage primaire *Physical Store*) > et affiche les limites qui affectent une opération de repartitionnement éventuelle : taille du magasin > minimum imposé > maximum possible

Poste le retour.


----------



## Frog (13 Octobre 2019)

```
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % diskutil ap resizeContainer disk0s2 limits
Resize limits for APFS Physical Store partition disk0s2:
  Current Physical Store partition size on map:   499.9 GB (499898105856 Bytes)
  Minimum (constrained by file/snapshot usage):   499.9 GB (499898105856 Bytes)
  Recommended minimum (if used with macOS):       499.9 GB (499898105856 Bytes)
  Maximum (constrained by partition map space):   499.9 GB (499898105856 Bytes)
```

Je n'ai pas précisé, mais il s'agit d'un fusion drive de 1To, trim non activé (Dois-je l'activer avec "sudo trimforce enable"?).
De base, un HDD de 500Go, auquel j'ai ajouté un SSD Samsung 840 de 500Go.
Je ne sais pas si cela a une importance, mais sait-on jamais


```
APPLE HDD HTS545050A7E362 :

  Capacité :    500,11 Go (500 107 862 016 octets)
  Modèle :    APPLE HDD HTS545050A7E362             
  Révision :    GG2AB990
  Numéro de série :    TNS5193TGZK90G
  NCQ (Native Command Queuing) :    Oui
  Profondeur de la file d’attente :    32
  Support amovible :    Non
  Disque amovible :    Non
  Nom BSD :    disk0
  Vitesse de rotation :    5400
  Type de média :    Rotation
  Nom de la baie :    Lower
  Type de carte de partition :    GPT (Tableau de partition GUID)
  État S.M.A.R.T. :    Vérifié
  Volumes :
EFI :
  Capacité :    209,7 Mo (209 715 200 octets)
  Système de fichiers :    MS-DOS FAT32
  Nom BSD :    disk0s1
  Contenu :    EFI
  UUID du volume :    0E239BC6-F960-3107-89CF-1C97F78BB46B
disk0s2 :
  Capacité :    499,9 Go (499 898 105 856 octets)
  Nom BSD :    disk0s2
  Contenu :    Apple_APFS
```


```
Samsung SSD 840 Series :

  Capacité :    500,11 Go (500 107 862 016 octets)
  Modèle :    Samsung SSD 840 Series                
  Révision :    DXT06B0Q
  Numéro de série :    S14LNEACB03866D   
  NCQ (Native Command Queuing) :    Oui
  Profondeur de la file d’attente :    32
  Support amovible :    Non
  Disque amovible :    Non
  Nom BSD :    disk1
  Type de média :    SSD
  Prise en charge de TRIM :    Non
  Nom de la baie :    Upper
  Type de carte de partition :    GPT (Tableau de partition GUID)
  État S.M.A.R.T. :    Vérifié
  Volumes :
EFI :
  Capacité :    209,7 Mo (209 715 200 octets)
  Système de fichiers :    MS-DOS FAT32
  Nom BSD :    disk1s1
  Contenu :    EFI
  UUID du volume :    0E239BC6-F960-3107-89CF-1C97F78BB46B
disk1s2 :
  Capacité :    499,9 Go (499 898 105 856 octets)
  Nom BSD :    disk1s2
  Contenu :    Apple_APFS
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2019)

Reste à savoir si > lors de la création du Fusion Drive --> la partition du SSD de *500 Go* a bien hérité du rôle : "*Main*" (principal) > et celle du HDD de *500 Go* du rôle : "*Secondary*" (secondaire). La fixation aéquate de ces rôles --> détermine le rendement du Fusion Drive et pourrait avoir un impact sur un repartitionnement.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap list
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé du *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Frog (13 Octobre 2019)

```
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % diskutil ap list
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk2 8F55A286-1DD6-4136-9206-1FDCB493BB85
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2 (Fusion)
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      999796211712 B (999.8 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   394684133376 B (394.7 GB) (39.5% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       605112078336 B (605.1 GB) (60.5% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s2 60E63E3A-E979-4CAE-814A-45412479AE38
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Main, "Faster" Disk Use)
    |   Size:                       499898105856 B (499.9 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 695DA0CB-5014-48E6-8421-FD0C38B24FAB
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       499898105856 B (499.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s1 F10FF010-0E90-4ACC-AD06-8D4915DE61EC
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (System)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /
    |   Capacity Consumed:         10602057728 B (10.6 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s2 C8769FCA-16F5-4FDF-AD11-94845306ADDA
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         82685952 B (82.7 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s3 0569E654-3AF1-4B87-89AF-E63F5F2BCD11
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         525897728 B (525.9 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s4 78BD1E4B-693C-4301-82EF-53EDF0BB2238
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s4 (VM)
    |   Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /private/var/vm
    |   Capacity Consumed:         4296351744 B (4.3 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s5 3FA57C56-4B01-482A-8D7C-54DD7FC27E84
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s5 (Data)
        Name:                      Macintosh HD - Données (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /System/Volumes/Data
        Capacity Consumed:         370350784512 B (370.4 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2019)

Il n'y a pas d'erreur d'attributions -->

- le magasin de la partition *disk1s2* (SSD) a bien l'attribut "*Main*" & le magasin de la partition *disk0s2* (HDD) l'attribut "*Secondary*".​
=> RAS.

----------

Passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


la commande vérifie l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive > puis de ses 4 volumes

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Frog (13 Octobre 2019)

```
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: MT mapping (0x400000027b1e3 -> 0x6c04b80, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000027d389 -> 0x6c0518b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000027f707 -> 0x6c0557b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000027f70c -> 0x6c05580, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000028f3dd -> 0x6c07607, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000296203 -> 0x68281f, 14, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002a48e9 -> 0x6e2a3ee, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000031fcec -> 0x6c1fd97, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000369247 -> 0x72bf6e, 1024, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000796a99 -> 0x6ef90ff, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000824e4f -> 0x6ef9e33, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000844fa5 -> 0x6ef9fb2, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000f576e8 -> 0x6f18483, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000012de58f -> 0x6f1cf02, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b00e6c -> 0x6f1f47b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b40d41 -> 0x6f1f7bf, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b40d43 -> 0x6f1f7c0, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b40fc1 -> 0x6f1f7c9, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b46fac -> 0x6f1f81b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b46fb1 -> 0x6f1f820, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b47fb4 -> 0x6f1f823, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b47fb8 -> 0x6f1f827, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b47fbb -> 0x6f1f82a, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b47fc2 -> 0x6f1f831, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b47fca -> 0x6f1f839, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b47fd2 -> 0x6f1f841, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4c0d4 -> 0x6f1f863, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4d0da -> 0x6f1f869, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4d0e1 -> 0x6f1f870, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4d0ea -> 0x6f1f879, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4d0fc -> 0x6f1f87b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4d105 -> 0x6f1f884, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4d10d -> 0x6f1f88c, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4d110 -> 0x6f1f88f, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b5058c -> 0x6f1f8d9, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b50b1e -> 0x6f1f905, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b5132c -> 0x6f1f90e, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b5132f -> 0x6f1f911, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b51331 -> 0x6f1f913, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b51335 -> 0x6f1f917, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b559df -> 0x6f1f93d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b55dc6 -> 0x6f1f93f, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b57375 -> 0x6f1f954, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b57dd3 -> 0x6f1f955, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b57dd6 -> 0x6f1f958, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b5a0c8 -> 0x6f1f963, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b5a0d9 -> 0x6f1f974, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b5a0de -> 0x6f1f979, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000209c06f -> 0x6f8175e, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000209c0e8 -> 0x6f8175f, 1, C) is not completely referenced
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2019)

Whaaa... Il y a une erreur massive d'allocation d'espace de blocs en ce qui concerne le volume *Macintosh HD* -->

- on peut conjecturer alors qu'elle soit la raison de l'échec d'un repartitionnement du *Conteneur apfs*.​
Note : l'erreur est si massive > qu'elle a stoppé la vérification > ce qui fait que l'*apfs* des 3 volumes auxiliaires (*Preboot* > *Recovery* > *VM*) => a été échappé d'examen.

----------

Redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* pressées => pour ouvrir la session de secours. Quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'Utilitaire de disque -->

- dans l'angle gauche supérieur du panneau > clique la pastille : *Présentation* > et sélectionne l'option : "*Afficher tous les appareils*" => le *Conteneur apfs* global est alors affiché.​
- sélectionne le *Conteneur* > et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus​
Cela fait redémarre (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD* > *Redémarrer*).

- de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :​

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


et reposte l'affichage de la vérification => que je voie s'il y a eu réparation de l'*apfs* de *Macintosh HD*...


----------



## Frog (13 Octobre 2019)

```
christophe@MinideCristophe ~ % diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: MT mapping (0x400000027b1e3 -> 0x6c04b80, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000027d389 -> 0x6c0518b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000027f707 -> 0x6c0557b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000027f70c -> 0x6c05580, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000028f3dd -> 0x6c07607, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000296203 -> 0x68281f, 14, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000002a48e9 -> 0x6e2a3ee, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000031fcec -> 0x6c1fd97, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000369247 -> 0x72bf6e, 1024, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000796a99 -> 0x6ef90ff, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000824e4f -> 0x6ef9e33, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000844fa5 -> 0x6ef9fb2, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000f576e8 -> 0x6f18483, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000012de58f -> 0x6f1cf02, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b00e6c -> 0x6f1f47b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b40d41 -> 0x6f1f7bf, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b40d43 -> 0x6f1f7c0, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b40fc1 -> 0x6f1f7c9, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b46fac -> 0x6f1f81b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b46fb1 -> 0x6f1f820, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b47fb4 -> 0x6f1f823, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b47fb8 -> 0x6f1f827, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b47fbb -> 0x6f1f82a, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b47fc2 -> 0x6f1f831, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b47fca -> 0x6f1f839, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b47fd2 -> 0x6f1f841, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4c0d4 -> 0x6f1f863, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4d0da -> 0x6f1f869, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4d0e1 -> 0x6f1f870, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4d0ea -> 0x6f1f879, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4d0fc -> 0x6f1f87b, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4d105 -> 0x6f1f884, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4d10d -> 0x6f1f88c, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b4d110 -> 0x6f1f88f, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b5058c -> 0x6f1f8d9, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b50b1e -> 0x6f1f905, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b5132c -> 0x6f1f90e, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b5132f -> 0x6f1f911, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b51331 -> 0x6f1f913, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b51335 -> 0x6f1f917, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b559df -> 0x6f1f93d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b55dc6 -> 0x6f1f93f, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b57375 -> 0x6f1f954, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b57dd3 -> 0x6f1f955, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b57dd6 -> 0x6f1f958, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b5a0c8 -> 0x6f1f963, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b5a0d9 -> 0x6f1f974, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000001b5a0de -> 0x6f1f979, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000209c06f -> 0x6f8175e, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000209c0e8 -> 0x6f8175f, 1, C) is not completely referenced
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2019)

Tu peux tenter d'utiliser l'Assistant BootCamp pour voir > mais comme les erreurs d'allocation d'espace de blocs persistent -->

- je crains qu'il n'y ait encore un blocage​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire ce qu'il en est. S'il y a toujours un blocage > ce sera le plan B.


----------



## Frog (14 Octobre 2019)

Bootcamp ne veut toujours pas....
J'en profite pour activer le trim?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2019)

Activer le *TRIM* ne servira à rien dans l'immédiat car -->

- le plan B consiste à supprimer l'*apfs* interne > puis à réinstaller l'OS > ce qui recréera un système de fichiers *apfs* neuf.​


----------



## Frog (14 Octobre 2019)

J'avais un peu de temps aujourd'hui, je sais ce que je vais en faire 

Cela ne va pas supprimer la partition recovery?
Je viens de faire une sauvegarde Time Machine, ce sera rapide.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2019)

Tu n'as plus de partition de secours indépendante : l'OS de secours est recelé dans un volume *Recovery* interne au *Conteneur apfs*. Il s'installe avec l'OS.

Je te passe le tuto pour démarrer en mode secours et poster ici les informations sur les disques -->

- démarre les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Passe la commande  :

```
diskutil list
```


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil  > tu postes dans une fenêtre de code

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Frog (14 Octobre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         499.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.8 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.9 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  410.1 GB   disk3s5

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk22

/dev/disk23 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk23

/dev/disk24 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk24

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 ; diskutil list
```


il y a bien un point-virgule *;* entre *disk2* & *diskutil*

la commande supprime le Fusion Drive *apfs* > et reformate 2 volumes *Untitled* classiques ; puis réaffiche le tableau des disques
Poste le retour.


----------



## Frog (14 Octobre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation on disk3
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk3s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk3s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk3s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk3s4
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD - Données" on disk3s5
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a
40960k journal
Mounting disk
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a
40960k journal
Mounting disk
2 new disks created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Disk from APFS operation: disk2s2
Finished APFS operation on disk3
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *500.1 GB disk0
1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk0s1
2: Apple_HFS Untitled 499.8 GB disk0s2
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme +2.1 GB disk1
1: Apple_HFS macOS Base System 2.0 GB disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *500.1 GB disk2
1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk2s1
2: Apple_HFS Untitled 2 499.8 GB disk2s2
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +10.5 MB disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +10.5 MB disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +524.3 KB disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +524.3 KB disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +524.3 KB disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +2.1 MB disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +524.3 KB disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +524.3 KB disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +12.6 MB disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +4.2 MB disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +1.0 MB disk14
/dev/disk15 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +2.1 MB disk15
/dev/disk16 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +524.3 KB disk16
/dev/disk17 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +2.1 MB disk17
/dev/disk18 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +524.3 KB disk18
/dev/disk19 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +1.0 MB disk19
/dev/disk20 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +524.3 KB disk20
/dev/disk21 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +6.3 MB disk21
/dev/disk22 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +6.3 MB disk22
/dev/disk23 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +524.3 KB disk23
/dev/disk24 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: untitled +2.1 MB disk24
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2019)

Si tu es toujours dans la session de secours > passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap create disk0s2 disk2s2 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list
```


mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*

la commande recrée un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* > avec un volume *Mojave* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## Frog (14 Octobre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap create disk0s2 disk2s2 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation on disk2s2 Untitled 2
Creating a new empty APFS Container
Unmounting Volumes
Switching disk2s2 to APFS
Switching disk0s2 to APFS
Creating APFS Container
FusionLC autodetect: regular Fusion
Created new APFS Container disk3
Disk from APFS operation: disk3
Finished APFS operation on disk2s2 Untitled 2
Started APFS operation on disk3
Preparing to add APFS Volume to APFS Container disk3
Creating APFS Volume
Created new APFS Volume disk3s1
Mounting APFS Volume
Setting volume permissions
Disk from APFS operation: disk3s1
Finished APFS operation on disk3
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         499.9 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.8 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            24.6 KB    disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk22

/dev/disk23 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk23

/dev/disk24 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk24
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2019)

Tu as un Fusion Drive neuf.

- dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Installer macOS*" => à destination de *Macintosh HD*.​


----------



## Frog (14 Octobre 2019)

J’ai lancé l’installation de « Catalina ».
Il y en a pour 2 bonnes heures.

Je ferai un essai de Bootcamp et je te tiens au courant.

Je te remercie beaucoup de l’aide que tu m’as apportée.


----------



## Frog (15 Octobre 2019)

@macomaniac , Bootcamp ne veut toujours rien savoir...


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2019)

Depuis ta session > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie la configuration du disque interne.


----------



## Frog (15 Octobre 2019)

```
christophe@Mac-mini ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         499.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  7.3 GB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2019)

Je vois que Catalina s'est bien installé formellement.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


la commande vérifie l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive > puis de ses 5 volumes

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Frog (15 Octobre 2019)

```
christophe@Mac-mini ~ % diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.11.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: MT mapping (0x40000001be98d -> 0x67ac88, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000001bebf5 -> 0x67ac8e, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000024d9d0 -> 0x67f152, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000334ef7 -> 0x733145, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000339668 -> 0x7340fd, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000339a6e -> 0x73423d, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000033b7f3 -> 0x7347c7, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000345323 -> 0x736f5a, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000003478f5 -> 0x7379db, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000003478f8 -> 0x7379de, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000006ea503 -> 0xabe670, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000006ea505 -> 0xabe672, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000007b9cf1 -> 0xbb99b8, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000009cb60f -> 0xd9803a, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a108dd -> 0xd98679, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a108df -> 0xd98685, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000a108e1 -> 0xd98695, 1, C) is not completely referenced
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2019)

Tu as toujours la même erreur massive d'allocation d'espace de blocs - alors même qu'il s'agit d'un Fusion Drive à l'*apfs* neuf. Je n'en comprends pas la raison à moins que cela ne provienne de l'assocation de 2 SSD en Fusion Drive.

On fait un test de repartitionnement. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *800 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* d'environ *199 Go*

Poste l'affichage intégral retourné.


----------



## Frog (15 Octobre 2019)

Il n'y a qu'un seul SSD (Samsung SSD 840).
L'autre disque est le HDD d'origine.
L'un des deux serait en fin de vie?

Voici le résultat de la commande:
(Time Machine n'est pas activé sur le Mac, par contre sur le NAS Synology, oui)

```
christophe@Mac-mini ~ % diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 199 796 211 712 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 300 101 894 144 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499 898 105 856 bytes
Error: -69521: Your APFS Container resize request is below the APFS-system-imposed minimal container size (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         499.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  9.7 GB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.6 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2019)

Oui : c'est vrai --> tu as un SSD & un HDD de mêmes tailles.

Le repartitionnement échoue pour la même raison -->

- le *Physical Store* (= magasin de stockage *apfs* recelé dans une partition) du disque cible (celui qui porte le "*performance role*" = "*Secondary*") => aurait une limite réservatrice d'espace supérieure à la réduction de taille demandée.​
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap list
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé du *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Frog (15 Octobre 2019)

```
christophe@Mac-mini ~ % diskutil ap list
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk2 4B9CEFC0-9221-4F39-9637-BCD558E706E6
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2 (Fusion)
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      999796211712 B (999.8 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   34396213248 B (34.4 GB) (3.4% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       965399998464 B (965.4 GB) (96.6% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s2 DD4F3914-298A-4AC9-99A1-8A5624349A01
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Main, "Faster" Disk Use)
    |   Size:                       499898105856 B (499.9 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 218B17DF-CC30-4629-8CA4-F73D30486F76
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       499898105856 B (499.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s1 16963A85-1953-4AF1-A964-ECB2036AE73D
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (Data)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD - Données (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /System/Volumes/Data
    |   Capacity Consumed:         11147898880 B (11.1 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s2 B5987B0D-3564-4B6D-A451-2548C7CE2D9E
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         82685952 B (82.7 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s3 17B164C0-4B66-4E19-A2D7-C9DD2C7806F3
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         525897728 B (525.9 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s4 3820142A-A348-41CB-AA50-7F2E116D110E
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s4 (VM)
    |   Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /private/var/vm
    |   Capacity Consumed:         3222294528 B (3.2 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s5 2106CEBC-9D58-48FF-9AF8-F16EA3DE5937
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s5 (System)
        Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /
        Capacity Consumed:         10601881600 B (10.6 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2019)

Cette desription -->

```
+-< Physical Store disk0s2 218B17DF-CC30-4629-8CA4-F73D30486F76
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       499898105856 B (499.9 GB)
```


cible le magasin de stockage destiné au rôle secondaire. Et par là destiné à des repartitionements éventuels. Il est recelé dans la partition *disk0s2* du *disk0*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk0
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur le *disk0* concerné

Poste le retour.


----------



## Frog (15 Octobre 2019)

```
christophe@Mac-mini ~ % diskutil info disk0
   Device Identifier:         disk0
   Device Node:               /dev/disk0
   Whole:                     Yes
   Part of Whole:             disk0
   Device / Media Name:       APPLE HDD HTS545050A7E362

   Volume Name:               Not applicable (no file system)
   Mounted:                   Not applicable (no file system)
   File System:               None

   Content (IOContent):       GUID_partition_scheme
   OS Can Be Installed:       No
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  SATA
   SMART Status:              Verified

   Disk Size:                 500.1 GB (500107862016 Bytes) (exactly 976773168 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         512 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          Not applicable (no file system)

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               No
   Virtual:                   No
   Hardware AES Support:      No
   Device Location:           "Lower"
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2019)

La mention -->

```
Solid State:               No
```


montre qu'il s'agit bien du HDD (rotatif). Il a donc hérité légitimement du *performance role* = *secondary*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk0s2 limits
```


qui affiche les restrictions de repartitionnement du *Physical Store* du HDD

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Frog (15 Octobre 2019)

```
christophe@Mac-mini ~ % diskutil ap resizeContainer disk0s2 limits
Resize limits for APFS Physical Store partition disk0s2:
  Current Physical Store partition size on map:   499.9 GB (499898105856 Bytes)
  Minimum (constrained by file/snapshot usage):   499.9 GB (499898105856 Bytes)
  Recommended minimum (if used with macOS):       499.9 GB (499898105856 Bytes)
  Maximum (constrained by partition map space):   499.9 GB (499898105856 Bytes)
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2019)

Cette mention :

```
Minimum (constrained by file/snapshot usage):   499.9 GB (499898105856 Bytes)
```


montre que la taille minimale du *Physical Store* (en-dessous de la valeur de laquelle ce magasin ne peut pas décroître) => est *499,9 Go*. Or *499,9 Go* est la capacité maximale actuelle du *Physical Store*. Ce magasin ne peut donc pas être diminué en taille > en-deçà de son actuelle taille maximale.

or l'occupation du *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive (par ses 5 volumes) est actuellement de : *24 Go*. Le magasin de stockage du SDD (partition *disk1s2*) > qui porte le *performance role* = "*Main*" (principal) => de ce fait même a été à l'installation de Catalina la destination exclusive de l'écriture des fichiers. Il en a été de même des fichiers utilisateur ajoutés dans le volume *Macintosh HD - Data* => le magasin de stockage marqué "*Main*" (= résident du SSD) étant la destination exclusive des écritures jusqu'à une limite de *90%* de sa capacité (soit = *449,9 Go*). Ce magasin est loin d'être saturé --> on en conclut que le magasin de stockage "*Secondary*" (= du HDD) est actuellement vide d'écriture. Une occupation par des écritures de fichiers ne peut donc pas être la cause de sa limite de taille minimale.

Il peut y avoir 2 autres facteurs d'instauration d'une taille minimale du magasin de stockage "*Secondary*" : la présence de *snapshots* ou la présence d'un *flag* (attribut) de "*Reserve*" qui serait fixé au magasin du HDD avec une valeur de taille.

Passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
```


qui affiche les dates de *snapshots* existants pour tous volumes

Poste le retour.


----------



## Frog (15 Octobre 2019)

```
christophe@Mac-mini ~ % tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
Snapshot dates for all disks:
christophe@Mac-mini ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2019)

Aucun *snapshot* n'existe -->

- je ne peux pas expliquer logiquement pourquoi le magasin de stockage "*Secondary*" du HDD => se trouve affecté d'une limite (de décroissance) égale à sa capacité maximale actuelle. Ce qui verrouille a priori toute possibilité d'un repartitionnement. Je ne m'explique pas non plus la récurrence de l'erreur massive d'allocation d'espace de blocs dans l'*apfs* > ce, après suppression / recréation de l'*apfs* du Fusion Drive.​
- je ne sais pas dire si une défaillance en cours du HDD (rotatif) --> causerait aussi bien le blocage de repartitionnement que l'erreur d'allocation de blocs. Ou si l'égalité en taille des 2 disques associés dans le Fusion Drive (SSD = HDD en capacité) --> exerce un effet.​
Une possibilité consisterait à supprimer encore le Fusion Drive > repartitionner le HDD dans sa position indépendante pour créer une partition et un volume *BOOTCAMP* en queue de disque > puis recréer le Fusion Drive par assocation de la partition de *499,9 Go* du SSD et d'une partition du HDD rétrécie de la création collatérale d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*. Ainsi > le magasin de stockage du HDD aurait une taille inférieure à celui du SDD.


----------



## Frog (15 Octobre 2019)

Je vais alors essayer.
La partition BOOTCAMP ainsi crée sera accessible par le logiciel et reconnue comme telle?

Vaut-il mieux peut-être partir sur un SSD "neuf" de 1To (j'en ai un à disposition), en remplacement des deux disques actuels et d'installer "Catalina" grâce à "Keylifornia"?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2019)

J'opterais plutôt alors pour ton second choix : un SSD unique de *1 To* --> fini alors ce problème indéchiffrable de magasin de stockage *Physical Store* impartitionnable.

- d'autant que si on prépartitionnait le HDD > avant de refaire le Fusion Drive sans y comprendre le volume *BOOTCAMP* préexistant => l'Assistant BOOTCAMP ne validerait pas ce volume créé sans lui. Il te faudrait pouvoir démarrer sur un média d'installation de Windows indépendant.​=> rappelle-moi quel sont le modèle & l'année de ton Mac ?


----------



## Frog (15 Octobre 2019)

Il s'agit d'un Mac mini (fin 2012), i5 2,5GHz, intel HD 4000.
Je laisserai peut-être le SSD de 500Go dans le deuxième emplacement, comme autre volume.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2019)

Cette configuration devrait mieux fonctionner.

- si tu as besoin de conseils pour l'installation de ton SDD de *1 To* => tu n'as qu'à demander ici.​


----------



## Frog (15 Octobre 2019)

Je te remercie beaucoup pour tout le temps que tu m'as consacré et toute l'aide apporté.

Je vais installer le nouveau SSD d'ici un ou deux jours, à l'emplacement du HDD d'origine.
Je prévois quelques heures de libres pour m'appliquer 
Je n'hésiterai pas à revenir


----------



## Frog (19 Octobre 2019)

Voilà qui est fait.
Remplacement du HDD par mon SSD 1To, mise en place de Catalina, suivi de Boot Camp.
Tout marche parfaitement bien, à part les drivers du wireless keyboard Apple qui ne sont pas reconnus sous Windows 10.

Je te remercie encore @macomaniac pour ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------



## LittleJen (25 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour Macomaniac,
J'ai moi aussi le même problème de place pour pouvoir installer Boot Camp.
J'ai essayé de suivre les étapes...
Merci d'avance de m'aider :


```
Last login: Mon Nov 25 23:21:08 on ttys000
Air-de-Jennifer:~ jennifergaffin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            206.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +16.5 MB    disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            16.4 MB    disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +16.5 MB    disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            16.4 MB    disk3s2

Air-de-Jennifer:~ jennifergaffin$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   207G    40G    84% 1106144 9223372036853669663    0%   /
Air-de-Jennifer:~ jennifergaffin$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted
find: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour *Jenn*

Le *SIP* (protocole de sécurité) est manifestement activé et suscite des "*Operation not permitted*".

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume de démarrage (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est très lente d'exécution : attends le retour de l'invite de commande : *Air-de-Jennifer:~ jennifergaffin$* en signal de fin.

Poste le tableau complet dans une fenêtre de code.


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2019)

Avec 40 Go restants, ce n'est pas jouable, car macOS demande un minimum de 15/20 Go de libre. Il va te falloir faire un gros ménage et/ou stocker une partie de tes données dans un autre disque USB.


----------



## LittleJen (26 Novembre 2019)

Merci à toi macomaniac de prendre le temps de me répondre. Ci-joint les données obtenues.


```
Last login: Tue Nov 26 16:33:15 on console
Air-de-Jennifer:~ jennifergaffin$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
474M    /usr
529M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
 12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
6,0G    /Library
7,2G    /System
4,0K    /.fseventsd
4,6G    /private
 22M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
163G    /Users
 13G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
Air-de-Jennifer:~ jennifergaffin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

Je comptabilise 194,8 Gi = *209 Go* de fichiers recensés. Et tu avais *207 Go* d'occupation du volume *Macintosh HD*.

- ce qui fait une petite (et peu courante) sous-allocation de blocs occupés de *2 Go*. Rien qui mérite qu'on creuse. Il n'y a donc pas d'espace occupé "fantôme" (sans fichiers correspondants).​
La taille des dossiers-Système est régulière et même minimaliste. Est-ce que 163 Gi = *175 Go* pour les Utilisateurs => te paraît excéder la taille de tes données personnelles ou pas ?


----------



## LouisPrusa (4 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Quand je souhaite installer Windows 10 sur mon MacBook Air je tombe sur l'erreur suivante :


> Ce disque de démarrage ne peut être partitionné car l'espace y est insuffisant


J'ai donc exécuté la commande : `sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +`
Et là surprise ! Je vois que le système fait  65 Go.

```
MacBook-Air-de-Louis:~ louisraverdy$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.Spotlight-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/mnt: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/macOS Install Data: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.DocumentRevisions-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.TemporaryItems: No such file or directory
find: /System/DriverKit: No such file or directory
  0B    /home
449M    /usr
  0B    /.DS_Store
2,4M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
1020K    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
7,9G    /Library
65G    /System
  0B    /.VolumeIcon.icns
12K    /.fseventsd
3,5G    /private
  0B    /.vol
24G    /Users
13G    /Applications
  0B    /opt
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
```

Es-ce un bug ?
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir *Louis*

Oui : il y a bien anomalie. Le dossier *System* devrait faire dans les *7 Go* > et il fait ici 65 Gi = *70 Go* !

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo du -sh /System/Library/*
```


qui mesure (en *Gi *= *gibibytes* : base 2) les sous-dossiers de la Bibliothèque du Système

Poste le retour.


----------



## LouisPrusa (4 Décembre 2019)

Merci de votre réponse très rapide.
Voila les donnés obtenues :

```
MacBook-Air-de-Louis:~ louisraverdy$ sudo du -sh /System/Library/*
Password:
184K    /System/Library/AWD
 21M    /System/Library/Accessibility
136K    /System/Library/AccessibilityBundles
876K    /System/Library/AccessoryUpdaterBundles
 11M    /System/Library/Accounts
2,4M    /System/Library/Address Book Plug-Ins
 28K    /System/Library/AssetCache
 52K    /System/Library/AssetTypeDescriptors
 71M    /System/Library/Assets
175M    /System/Library/AssetsV2
 13M    /System/Library/Assistant
 19M    /System/Library/Audio
105M    /System/Library/Automator
116K    /System/Library/BridgeSupport
 92K    /System/Library/CacheDelete
 41M    /System/Library/Caches
 20K    /System/Library/CardKit
6,0M    /System/Library/ColorSync
504K    /System/Library/Colors
 70M    /System/Library/Components
 44M    /System/Library/Compositions
1,8M    /System/Library/ConfigurationProfiles
 88K    /System/Library/CoreAccessories
928K    /System/Library/CoreImage
759M    /System/Library/CoreServices
228K    /System/Library/CryptoTokenKit
 32K    /System/Library/DTDs
 12K    /System/Library/DefaultsConfigurations
990M    /System/Library/Desktop Pictures
616K    /System/Library/DifferentialPrivacy
1,1M    /System/Library/DirectoryServices
7,5M    /System/Library/Displays
600K    /System/Library/DistributedEvaluation
172K    /System/Library/DriverExtensions
364K    /System/Library/DuetActivityScheduler
4,0K    /System/Library/DuetKnowledgeBase
861M    /System/Library/Extensions
 48K    /System/Library/FeatureFlags
 21M    /System/Library/Filesystems
180K    /System/Library/Filters
590M    /System/Library/Fonts
1,1G    /System/Library/Frameworks
584K    /System/Library/Graphics
376K    /System/Library/HIDPlugins
260K    /System/Library/IdentityServices
 11M    /System/Library/Image Capture
 32M    /System/Library/Input Methods
176K    /System/Library/InternetAccounts
724K    /System/Library/Java
112K    /System/Library/KerberosPlugins
 15M    /System/Library/Kernels
656K    /System/Library/Keyboard Layouts
 32K    /System/Library/Keychain
352K    /System/Library/Keychains
2,6M    /System/Library/LASecureIO
1,2M    /System/Library/LaunchAgents
1,3M    /System/Library/LaunchDaemons
616M    /System/Library/LinguisticData
744K    /System/Library/LocationBundles
1,1M    /System/Library/LoginPlugins
 76K    /System/Library/MediaStreamPlugins
104K    /System/Library/MessageTracer
2,5M    /System/Library/Messages
  0B    /System/Library/Metadata
 68K    /System/Library/Modem Scripts
7,7M    /System/Library/MonitorPanels
 40K    /System/Library/MultiversePlugins
 12K    /System/Library/NetworkServiceProxy
 13M    /System/Library/OnBoardingBundles
1020K    /System/Library/OpenDirectory
 44K    /System/Library/OpenSSL
392K    /System/Library/PDF Services
 12K    /System/Library/PairedSyncServices
8,0K    /System/Library/Password Server Filters
 69M    /System/Library/Perl
440K    /System/Library/PreferenceBundles
153M    /System/Library/PreferencePanes
1,2M    /System/Library/Preferences
  0B    /System/Library/PreinstalledAssets
  0B    /System/Library/PreinstalledAssetsV2
 45M    /System/Library/PrelinkedKernels
204K    /System/Library/Printers
1,6G    /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks
 31M    /System/Library/QuickLook
 69M    /System/Library/Receipts
204K    /System/Library/Recents
 32K    /System/Library/RunningBoard
844K    /System/Library/Sandbox
7,4M    /System/Library/Screen Savers
 19M    /System/Library/ScreenReader
1,0M    /System/Library/Script Editor Plugins
1,0M    /System/Library/ScriptingAdditions
 16K    /System/Library/ScriptingDefinitions
9,3M    /System/Library/Security
7,7M    /System/Library/Services
1,7M    /System/Library/Sounds
1,5G    /System/Library/Speech
7,6M    /System/Library/Spotlight
  0B    /System/Library/StartupItems
2,2M    /System/Library/SyncServices
4,5M    /System/Library/SystemConfiguration
  0B    /System/Library/SystemDiagnostic
 14M    /System/Library/SystemProfiler
 11M    /System/Library/Tcl
927M    /System/Library/Templates
520K    /System/Library/TextEncodings
3,8M    /System/Library/TextInput
8,0K    /System/Library/Trial
  0B    /System/Library/User Template
1,8M    /System/Library/UserEventPlugins
4,0K    /System/Library/UserManagement
5,8M    /System/Library/UserNotifications
2,5M    /System/Library/Video
MacBook-Air-de-Louis:~ louisraverdy$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2019)

Je n'arrive pas à voir d'excédent dans la Bibliothèque du Système. Alors dans le répertoire *System* > il doit y avoir un autre dossier en plus de celui de la Bibliothèque > contenant le surplus de données.

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo du -sh /Library/*
```


qui mesure les dossiers de 1er ordre du répertoire Système

Poste le retour


----------



## LouisPrusa (5 Décembre 2019)

Salut *macomaniac* !
Voila les donnés obtenues :

```
MacBook-Air-de-Louis:~ louisraverdy$ sudo du -sh /Library/*
Password:
39M    /Library/Apple
5,6G    /Library/Application Support
1,7G    /Library/Audio
135M    /Library/Caches
88K    /Library/Catacomb
  0B    /Library/ColorPickers
104K    /Library/ColorSync
  0B    /Library/Components
  0B    /Library/Compositions
  0B    /Library/Contextual Menu Items
72K    /Library/CoreAnalytics
4,0K    /Library/CoreMediaIO
  0B    /Library/Desktop Pictures
128M    /Library/Developer
  0B    /Library/DirectoryServices
5,9M    /Library/Documentation
  0B    /Library/DriverExtensions
4,5M    /Library/Extensions
  0B    /Library/Filesystems
456K    /Library/Fonts
84K    /Library/Frameworks
  0B    /Library/GPUBundles
  0B    /Library/Graphics
14M    /Library/Image Capture
  0B    /Library/Input Methods
  0B    /Library/InstallerSandboxes
2,6M    /Library/Internet Plug-Ins
  0B    /Library/Java
  0B    /Library/Keyboard Layouts
10M    /Library/Keychains
24K    /Library/LaunchAgents
48K    /Library/LaunchDaemons
60M    /Library/Logs
1,2M    /Library/Modem Scripts
12K    /Library/OSAnalytics
  0B    /Library/OpenDirectory
316K    /Library/Perl
  0B    /Library/PreferencePanes
384K    /Library/Preferences
31M    /Library/Printers
388K    /Library/PrivilegedHelperTools
8,0K    /Library/Python
28M    /Library/QuickLook
3,9M    /Library/QuickTime
47M    /Library/Receipts
2,2M    /Library/Ruby
  0B    /Library/Sandbox
  0B    /Library/Screen Savers
76K    /Library/ScriptingAdditions
1,4M    /Library/Scripts
48K    /Library/Security
  0B    /Library/Speech
72K    /Library/Spotlight
  0B    /Library/StagedDriverExtensions
4,6M    /Library/StagedExtensions
  0B    /Library/StartupItems
  0B    /Library/SystemExtensions
52K    /Library/SystemMigration
  0B    /Library/SystemProfiler
1,1M    /Library/Updates
21M    /Library/User Pictures
1,4M    /Library/User Template
5,9M    /Library/Video
13M    /Library/WebServer
```
Merci


----------



## LouisPrusa (5 Décembre 2019)

Je viens de tester la commande que vous m'avez donné mais sans le */Library*.
Ce qui nous donne : `sudo du -sh /`
Et la réponse du terminal est assez surprenant : 

```
MacBook-Air-de-Louis:~ louisraverdy$ sudo du -sh /
131G    /
```
Le problème c'est que le disque de mon mac ne fait que 128 Go.
Que mesure la commande ? Es-ce un bug ou alors normal ?
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2019)

Je voulais en fait te passer la commande :

```
sudo du -sh /System/*
```


qui mesure (en *Gi*) les contenus de 1er ordre du répertoire Système

Poste le retour.

----------

131 Gi = *140 Go*. Il s'agit de la mesure d'occupation des blocs. En cas d'erreurs dans le système de fichiers (formateur du volume) => une sur-allocation de blocs (= une mesure erronée) peut se produire.


----------



## LouisPrusa (5 Décembre 2019)

Voici le résultat : 

```
louisraverdy$ sudo du -sh /System/*
Password:
719M    /System/Applications
2,0M    /System/DriverKit
 10G    /System/Library
 63G    /System/Volumes
271M    /System/iOSSupport
```
J'ai donc exécuté la commande : `sudo du -sh /System/Volumes/Data/*`
Et voila : 

```
sudo du -sh /System/Volumes/Data/*
 13G    /System/Volumes/Data/Applications
7,9G    /System/Volumes/Data/Library
2,0G    /System/Volumes/Data/System
 29G    /System/Volumes/Data/Users
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/Volumes
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/cores
1,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/home
3,9G    /System/Volumes/Data/macOS Install Data
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/mnt
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/opt
6,1G    /System/Volumes/Data/private
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/sw
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/tmp
2,4M    /System/Volumes/Data/usr
```
Plus de trace de notre gros dossier...


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2019)

Je m'avise que l'OS installé est Catalina (ce que tu n'as jamais précisé). OS qui a une distribution spécifique à *5* volumes (avec un volume-Données monté dans le volume-Système démarré at: */System/Volumes/Data*).

- passe les commandes :​

```
diskutil list internal
df -H /
```


qui affichent : la configuration interne seule & l'espace libre global dans le *Conteneur apfs* (à côté de l'occupation du volume démarré)

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## LouisPrusa (5 Décembre 2019)

Ha oui c'est vrai je suis sous MacOS Catalina. Voici les résultats :

```
louisraverdy$ diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s1
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  64.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 157.9 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.5 GB    disk1s5

MacBook-Air-de-Louis:~ louisraverdy$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5   121G    11G    43G    20%  478500 1181339940    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2019)

On voit que *Macintosh HD - Données* a une occupation spécifique de *64,7 Go* -->

- comme ce volume est monté au démarrage dans le volume-Système *Macintosh HD* at: */System/Volumes/Data* (le dossier *Data* étant alors identique au volume *Macintosh HD - Données* monté) => une commande de mesure des dossiers de *Macintosh HD* --> mesure le répertoire Système avec l'inclusion des *64,7 Go* d'occupation du volume-Données monté dans le sous-dossier *Data*. Le Système n'est donc pas hypertrophié : il est mesuré avec l'adjonction du volume-Données monté dans un de ses sous-dossiers.​
Passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


la 1ère liste d'éventuels *snapshots* rétenteurs d'espace disque > associés au volume-Données

la 2è vérifie l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* et de ses *5* volumes

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## LouisPrusa (5 Décembre 2019)

```
MacBook-Air-de-Louis:~ louisraverdy$ diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
No snapshots for disk1s1
MacBook-Air-de-Louis:~ louisraverdy$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s1
Checking the container superblock
warning: container has been mounted by APFS version 1412.0.28.171.1, which is newer than 1412.0.16.0.1
warning: disabling overallocation repairs by default; use -o to override
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by newfs_apfs (945.200.84) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.16.0.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.16.0.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.16.0.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.16.0.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagement (1409.0.0.141.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.16.0.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.apfs.purgatory.4dfa3)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s1 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```
Aucune anomalie, snapshots pourtant quand je vérifie le système il est marqué : 





> Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.apfs.purgatory.4dfa3)


 Es-ce un vrai snapshot ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s5
```


qui liste les *snapshots* associés à *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## LouisPrusa (5 Décembre 2019)

Boujour, désolé pour la réponse tardive. 

```
louisraverdy$ diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s5
No snapshots for disk1s5
```
Aucun snapshot détecté je ne comprends pas.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2019)

On peut soupçonner l'existence d'un *snapshot* corrompu : il n'est pas listable ni supprimable > mais il verrouille quand même des blocs.

On va tenter de réparer > ce qu'on ne peut pas faire le volume *Macintosh HD* démarré (et donc obligatoire maintenu monté) => une réparation de système de fichiers impliquant la désactivation de sa prise en charge par le *kernel* (via le démontage du volume qui en dépend).

- redémarre et tiens aussitôt pressées les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pour ouvrir la session de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Lance l'Utilitaire de disque -->​
- sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > et presse le bouton *S.O.S.* => qui induit une réparation du système de fichiers.​
Cela fait > redémare (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD* > *Redémarrer*).

- de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :​

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


et poste le retour => que je vérifie à mon tour la vérification du système de fichiers.


----------



## LouisPrusa (5 Décembre 2019)

```
Louisraverdy$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s1
Checking the container superblock
warning: container has been mounted by APFS version 1412.0.28.171.1, which is newer than 1412.0.16.0.1
warning: disabling overallocation repairs by default; use -o to override
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by newfs_apfs (945.200.84) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.16.0.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.16.0.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.16.0.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.16.0.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagement (1409.0.0.141.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.0.16.0.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s1 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```
Voila, j'espère que vous pourrez trouver une solution
Merci


----------



## LouisPrusa (5 Décembre 2019)

J'ai aussi trouvé quelque chose d'anormal : Avant bootcamp me disait qu'il fallait 42 Go d'espace libre, je viens de le relancer il ne m'en demande plus que 41.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2019)

Il n'y a plus d'erreur nulle part = réparation réussie.

- passe la commande :​

```
df -H /
```


qui va donner l'occupation de *Macintosh HD* et l'espace libre global dans le *Conteneur*

Poste le retour.


----------



## LouisPrusa (5 Décembre 2019)

Hey *macomaniac*,
Voila la réponse du terminal :

```
louisraverdy$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5   121G    11G    45G    19%  478504 1181339936    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2019)

Tu as *45 Go* d'espace libre : c'est un peu juste pour une installation de *BOOTCAMP*.

- il te faudrait dans les *60 Go* libres.​


----------



## LouisPrusa (5 Décembre 2019)

Ok merci pour l'aide, as tu un conseil pour gagner de l'espace ( comment vider le cache systeme )
Je suis d'accord mais 42 Go suffirait pourtant bootcamp insiste qu'il n'y a pas 42Go de libre.
Es-ce possible de changer de disque dur sur un MacBook Air 2018 ?


----------



## LouisPrusa (5 Décembre 2019)

Que signifie "Autre" car il est très volumineux.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2019)

"Autre" : c'est ce qui ne tombe pas dans les catégories définies au-dessus. Comme il y a *2* volumes principaux avec Catalina > ce peut être tout ce qui relève de la Bibliothèque de ton compte d'utilisateur (par exemple).

- j'avais noté ceci -->​

```
3,9G    /System/Volumes/Data/macOS Install Data
```


un dossier *macOS Install Data* (contenant des ressources d'installation) de 3,9 Gi = *4,2 Go*

Passe les commandes (copier-coller) :

```
sudo rm -rf /System/Volumes/Data/"macOS Install Data"
sudo du -sh /System/Volumes/Data/*
```


qui suppriment le dossier & mesurent les dossiers de 1er rang du volume-Données. La commande de suppression passe silencieusement > mais il n'est pas sûr qu'elle passe sur un dossier d'installation.

Poste le retour de la 2è.


----------



## LouisPrusa (5 Décembre 2019)

```
sudo du -sh /System/Volumes/Data/*
 13G    /System/Volumes/Data/Applications
7,9G    /System/Volumes/Data/Library
2,0G    /System/Volumes/Data/System
 24G    /System/Volumes/Data/Users
5,1G    /System/Volumes/Data/Volumes
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/cores
1,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/home
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/mnt
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/opt
4,5G    /System/Volumes/Data/private
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/sw
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/tmp
2,4M    /System/Volumes/Data/usr
```
Super ca m'a libéré 4,5 Go !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2019)

*macOS Install Data* a bien été supprimé. Passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui va redonner la taille de l'espace libre global dans le *Conteneur*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2019)

LouisPrusa a dit:


> Je suis d'accord mais 42 Go suffirait pourtant bootcamp insiste qu'il n'y a pas 42Go de libre.


Négatif, car tu ne tiens pas compte du fait qu'il faut laisser de la place pour que macOS puisse travailler correctement, donc tiens compte de la réponse #384 qui te mentionne qu'il te faudrait au moins 60 Go de libres.


----------



## LouisPrusa (7 Décembre 2019)

Merci ça a marché  !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------



## vikashlfc (23 Mars 2020)

Salut macomaniac j'ai également le même problème que les messages précédents concernant l'installation de Boot Camp.Je te joins ci dessous mon code :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Dylan:~ Dylan29200$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2 

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            142.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 30.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                516.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 USB DISK                31.0 GB    disk2s1

MacBook-Pro-de-Dylan:~ Dylan29200$
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *vikashlfc*

Il y a environ *105 Go* d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs* -->

- est-ce que tu ne peux pas effectuer de repartitionnement => afin de créer un volume *BOOTCAMP* pour Windows ?​


----------



## vikashlfc (23 Mars 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse macomaniac , je n'ai pas bien compris ce que tu m'as dis


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2020)

En quoi consiste ton problème ? - l'Assistant BoortCamp n'arrive pas à créér une partition pour Windows ?

- je pose la question => car tu es dans un fil inititulé : "*Impossible d'utiliser bootcamp, problème d'espace disque*".​


----------



## vikashlfc (23 Mars 2020)

Re, oui excuse moi je me suis mal exprimé j'ai le même message que la plupart des gens je veux installer windows avec boot camp et sa me mets sa : 
*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.*


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2020)

Avec *105 Go* d'espace libre global dans le *Conteneur* => le message paraît ironique. Mais tu as peut-être des *snapshots* (instantanés archivant des états passés du volume) => qui verrouillent des blocs mal placés en queue d'espace du *Conteneur* > et par là bloquent un repartitionnement.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots*

As-tu obtenu un retour de la commande ?


----------



## vikashlfc (23 Mars 2020)

Re, j'obtiens sa : 

```
Last login: Mon Mar 23 14:07:09 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Dylan:~ Dylan29200$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-23-122618
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-23-130912
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-23-132514
MacBook-Pro-de-Dylan:~ Dylan29200$
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2020)

Hé ! hé ! hé ! - tu as *3* snapshots datés d'aujourd'hui qui doivent verrouiller des blocs mal placés dans l'espace du *Conteneur* > et par là bloquer tout repartitionnement.

- dans un 1er temps > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* => la case de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" est-elle cochée ou décochée ? - le cochage induit la génération périodique de *snapshots*.​


----------



## vikashlfc (23 Mars 2020)

Re, oui elle est coché! je la décoche?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2020)

Décoche-la - en effet.

----------

Cela fait => retour au *terminal*. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime en lot les *snapshots*. Attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge..." en signal de fin

Poste alors le retour de la commande.


----------



## vikashlfc (23 Mars 2020)

re , j'ai bien obtenu une voix avec le message enfin terminé la purge.Voici le code : 

```
Last login: Mon Mar 23 16:40:03 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Dylan:~ Dylan29200$
MacBook-Pro-de-Dylan:~ Dylan29200$ sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-23-132514
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-23-130912
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-23-122618
MacBook-Pro-de-Dylan:~ Dylan29200$
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2020)

*Snapshots* supprimés.

- passe une commande :​

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume démarré et l'espace libre global du *Conteneur apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## vikashlfc (23 Mars 2020)

```
Last login: Mon Mar 23 16:40:03 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Dylan:~ Dylan29200$
MacBook-Pro-de-Dylan:~ Dylan29200$ sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-23-132514
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-23-130912
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-23-122618
MacBook-Pro-de-Dylan:~ Dylan29200$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   134G   115G    54%  797325 9223372036853978482    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-Dylan:~ Dylan29200$
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2020)

Tu as gagné *10 Go* d'espace libre. Je pense que la possibilité de partitionnement a été débloquée par la suppression des *snapshots*.

- tu n'as plus qu'à relancer l'Assistant BootCamp.​


----------



## vikashlfc (23 Mars 2020)

re, le message s'est effacé! merci! Cependant un nouveau est arrivée : 
*Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable*


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2020)

Ce nouveau problème ne me concerne plus (je ne suis pas compétent en ce qui concerne l'installation de Windows).

- c'est *Locke* qui s'y connaît.​


----------



## vikashlfc (23 Mars 2020)

d'accord merci en tout cas!


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2020)

@*vikashlfc*
Il y a beaucoup d'inconnues ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue. Quelle est la version de Windows que tu tentes d'installer ? Le fichier .iso officiel de chez Microsoft est Win10_1909_French_x64.iso.

Quel est l'écran proposé par Assistant Boot Camp 1 ou 2 ?

1)




2)


----------



## vikashlfc (23 Mars 2020)

Re , merci pour ta réponse , je tente d'installer windows 10 sur un mac Book pro retina mi 2012.J'ai télécharger la version 32 bits, il faut prendre la 64? 
Lorsque je suis les étapes, je reste bloqué au milieu du chargement.


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2020)

vikashlfc a dit:


> J'ai télécharger la version 32 bits, il faut prendre la 64?


Il faut impérativement télécharger la version en 64 bits. Je me disais aussi, tu ne peux qu'installer que la version 7 et le problème est qu'il faut impérativement un n° de licence pour en faire le téléchargement... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows7


----------



## vikashlfc (23 Mars 2020)

d'accord merci beaucoup! cette licence est-elle compatible ?

*Note de la modération :* pas de PUB, car ne venant pas de chez Microsoft c'est illégal


----------



## vikashlfc (23 Mars 2020)

En lançant le téléchargement de Windows 7, cela se passe bien jusqu'environ au milieu du téléchargement ou cela bloque.


----------



## Dstny (23 Mars 2020)

_Bonjour tout le monde !_
Et en particulier à notre sauveur *macomaniac et Locke* qui ont l'air d'être super réactif !!

J'ai exactement le même problème que la personne qui a commencé le sujet :/
Quand j'utilise boot camp, il me dit direct :
*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.
Le disque doit comporter au moins 40 Go d’espace libre.*

En clair j'aimerais pouvoir partionner mon disque (ça j'y arrive mais j'ai vu tellement de tuto et essayé tellement de fois que je ne sais plus sous quel format le partitionner)
Et installer windows 10 pour pouvoir jouer à des jeux (pardon par avance mais je suis plutôt novice avec tout ce qui concerne les cfg de mac et ordi)

J'ai un MB pro mi 2012 non rétina (reformaté entièrement avant opération), un SDD de 480Go et j'ai plus de 440go d'espace libre ! pourquoi j'ai ce message?

Cela fait plus de quatre jours que je bloc sur le problème, j'ai regardé partout ou je pouvais et demandé à toute les personnes que je connaissais, en vain... je pète les plombs 

_Merci (encore) par avance pour l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter en cette période de confinement et de solitude, j'espère sincèrement que vous allez pouvoir m'aider_

Je me permets de mettre les éléments demandé dans ta première réponse si cela peut faire gagner du temps..:
je ne suis pas du tout arrivé avec les (</>code>) alors je mets les screens aussi .. :/


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir *Dstny*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots*

As-tu obtenu un retour de la commande ? - si oui > poste-le en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Dstny (23 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir Macomaniac !! (wow quelle réactivité!! Merci!!!)

Non il ne me semble pas qu'il y est de retour, j'ai même tapé "entré" après l'avoir tapé



```
Last login: Mon Mar 23 23:26:56 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibault:~ thibaultsolere$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibault:~ thibaultsolere$
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibault:~ thibaultsolere$
```


(Merci encore de votre aide, j'arrive enfin à rentrer les "codes")


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2020)

Aucun *snapshot* manifestement.

- il se fait trop tard pour moi à présent. Je reviendrai demain dans le fil pour la suite de l'enquête.​


----------



## Dstny (23 Mars 2020)

Oui je comprends pas de soucis Macomaniac, je fatigue aussi, à demain j'espère

Si j'ai bien compris t'es explications précédentes (en 1er page) les snapshots c'est la place des éléments qu'on a supprimé mais qui occupent toujours l'espace qu'ils avaient.. je ne comprends toujours pas mes pb ça me rend dingue...

Encore merci encore d'avoir pris le temps! Bonne fin de soirée


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

@ *Dstny*

Les mentions : "*operation not permitted*" que tu as obtenues en retour de la commande de mesure des fichiers => découlent de l'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation). Ce qui fausse les résultats en rendant la lecture du tableau final indigeste.

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > (re)passe les commandes (copier-coller - l'une après l'autre) :

```
df -H /
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


la 1ère commande mesure en *Go* (*gigabytes* : base 10) l'occupation des blocs du volume de démarrage


la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume de démarrage (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est très lente d'exécution --> attends le retour de l'invite de commande : *MacBook-Pro-de-Thibault:~ thibaultsolere$* en signal de fin.

Poste les retours dans un Bloc de code.


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2020)

vikashlfc a dit:


> En lançant le téléchargement de Windows 7, cela se passe bien jusqu'environ au milieu du téléchargement ou cela bloque.


Il faudrait répondre à toutes les questions...


> Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue.


----------



## vikashlfc (24 Mars 2020)

Excusez moi ! J'ai oublier .J'obtiens maintenant un message d'erreur : '' impossible de créer votre disque usb démarrable''


----------



## Dstny (24 Mars 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac !

Matinal et encore super réactif, j'apprécie grave !!  

Ok c'est fait :




```
Last login: Tue Mar 24 09:27:26 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibault:~ thibaultsolere$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   480G    34G   444G     8%  471183 9223372036854304624    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibault:~ thibaultsolere$
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibault:~ thibaultsolere$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
1,0K    /home
469M    /usr
150M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
8,0K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
935M    /Library
7,2G    /System
4,0K    /.fseventsd
4,2G    /private
2,6M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
 15G    /Users
1,4G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibault:~ thibaultsolere$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

*34 Go* d'occupation de blocs du volume. En regard : 29,4 Gi = *31,6 Go* de fichiers recensés. Il y a donc *2,4 Go* de blocs occupés en excès => ce qui pose la question : décalage insignifiant ou significatif ?

- on va le savoir en simulant un repartitionnement manuel. Passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *100 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* d'environ *379 Go* en format *FAT-32*

Poste le retour intégral de la commande => s'il y a un blocage > on saura pourquoi.


----------



## Dstny (24 Mars 2020)

Re!

Ok, super explications, merci encore ! (je le répète souvent, mais vous faites un super taff c'est génial ___)


```
Last login: Tue Mar 24 09:28:51 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibault:~ thibaultsolere$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 379 894 226 944 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 99 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 37 225 082 880 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 479 894 224 896 to 99 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 741796928 sectors in 11590577 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=195723264 drv=0x80 bsec=741978112 bspf=90552 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibault:~ thibaultsolere$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

Hé ! ça a marché sans problème.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => qu'on voie le résultat.


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2020)

vikashlfc a dit:


> Excusez moi ! J'ai oublier .J'obtiens maintenant un message d'erreur : '' impossible de créer votre disque usb démarrable''


Tu utilises quoi comme clé USB ? Quelle capacité dans quel type de formatage ?




Est-ce que le formatage est bien passé, tu as bien eu ces écrans ?


----------



## Dstny (24 Mars 2020)

*Génial !*

Voila :

```
Last login: Tue Mar 24 10:05:55 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibault:~ thibaultsolere$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         100.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                379.9 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +100.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            34.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Thibault:~ thibaultsolere$
```


----------



## vikashlfc (24 Mars 2020)

Re, locke , il me semble que j'utilise une 2.0 de 32 gb , en ce qui concerne l'installation je n'arrive pas au formatage , sa bloque à l'installation juste avant.


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2020)

@*vikashlfc*
C'est bien une clé USB 2.0 de 32 Go, pas de souci pour la taille. Par contre, tu as 3 fichiers .iso qui se battent en duel, pourquoi ?

Sinon, pour installer une version de Windows 7, voici le protocole officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016


----------



## vikashlfc (24 Mars 2020)

C'était des précédents fichiers que j'avais tester , je viens de les fermés , je suis le protocole, cependant le chargement reste figé :


----------



## Dstny (24 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Hé ! ça a marché sans problème.
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...



Re Macomaniac !

Je me permets de revenir vers vous suite à ma réponse de ce matin :



Dstny a dit:


> *Génial !*
> 
> Voila :
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas si je dois lancer le boot camp à présent (?), et si oui, étant donné que je ne sais plus ou donner de la tête dans les tuto, quelle procédure je dois mettre en place? 


dois-je formater ma clé usb ? Et sous quel format ?
est ce que je dois re-partitionner mes disques ?
quel fonctionnalité choisir ? (sur le screen, que dois-je cocher ?)

En fait je ne sais pas du tout si je dois attendre car nous sommes toujours dans l'analyse, ou si je peux lancer le boot camp, de peur de foutre en l'air tout ce qu'on à fait depuis le début..?

_(Pardon pour l'empressement si c'est le cas, j'attendrai votre retour)_


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

@ *Dstny*

Il faut d'abord revenir à la case départ - question partitionnement.

- passe la commande (copier-coller):​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## Dstny (24 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Dstny*
> 
> Il faut d'abord revenir à la case départ - question partitionnement.
> 
> ...



Re ! Merci pour ce retour très rapide !! (j'ai attendu toute la journée avec impatience ^^')

Voila le résultat : 


```
Last login: Tue Mar 24 11:29:18 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibault:~ thibaultsolere$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 379 894 226 944 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 479 894 224 896 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 479 893 196 800 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 99 999 997 952 to 479 894 224 896 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         479.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +479.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            34.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *31.2 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS NONAME                  30.9 GB    disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

MacBook-Pro-de-Thibault:~ thibaultsolere$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

- tu peux utiliser l'Assistant BootCamp.​
Note : si tu as des problèmes spécifiques d'installation de Windows (et plus de partitionnement) => ton interlocuteur dans ce fil sera *Locke*. Pour ma part > je suis incompétent ès installation de Windows.


----------



## Dstny (24 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
> 
> - tu peux utiliser l'Assistant BootCamp.​
> Note : si tu as des problèmes spécifiques d'installation de Windows (et plus de partitionnement) => ton interlocuteur dans ce fil sera *Locke*. Pour ma part > je suis incompétent ès installation de Windows.



*Merci beaucoup Macomaniac vous êtes un génie !!!!!!*

Je vais donc lancer à présent le boot camp. Je reviens vers vous si nécessaire, super pro en tou cas !!

_Encore merci de votre grande aide !!_


----------



## Dstny (24 Mars 2020)

Re ! 

Je viens donc de recevoir le même message d'erreur  (screen) :

*"Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable*
L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque."

Je deviens fou je pensai vraiment que ça allé marcher 

Ce que j'ai fait après notre dernier message :

Formater ma clé usb
Créer un espace bootcamp en FAT 32 dans utilitaire de disque (j'ai fait moitié moitié pour les deux disques)
Lancer boot camp et la procédure

Et la le message d'erreur comme indiqué sur le screen ci dessous ... 

Pour info, 
j'ai le bon fichier iso téléchargé sur le site windows
j'ai une clé usb de 32go


Je comprends plus rien et pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas, si jamais vous avez une solution je suis preneur  même si vous souhaitez contrôler mon mac à distance directement pour voir par vous même pour cette opération je suis 100% preneur aussi


Je souhaiterai simplement pouvoir intaller windows sur mon mac, avec ou sans boot camp, donc si vous avez des solutions pour y arriver..


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2020)

Dstny a dit:


> Ce que j'ai fait après notre dernier message :
> 
> Formater ma clé usb
> Créer un espace bootcamp en FAT 32 dans utilitaire de disque (j'ai fait moitié moitié pour les deux disques)
> Lancer boot camp et la procédure


Tu as tout faux du début à la fin ! C'est Assistant Boot Camp qui créera une partition temporaire en FAT32 après avoir créé une copie d'installation du fichier .iso et téléchargé les pilotes/drivers dans la clé USB. Tu as bien suivi le protocole d'installation que je cite en réponse #430 et qui est celui-ci... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...bien sûr que non. Il faut tout lire et non pas que les réponses qui te concernent. Tu vas être bon pour tout recommencer ! On ne doit jamais créer une partition avec Utilitaire de disque, au lieu de gagner du temps tu en perds en ne suivant pas le protocole officiel.

De plus j'ai un doute quant à un formage correct de ta clé USB qui apparaît en HFS et non pas en FAT32 ! A moins que tu aies recommencé ? Tu veux à tout prix une version de Windows, alors tente cette alternative... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...et encore faut-il que ton Mac dont je ne sais rien, je n'ai relu plus haut, possède des ports USB 3.0 ?


----------



## Dstny (24 Mars 2020)

*Bonsoir Locke et merci pour votre réponse réactive !*

_Pardon mais comme je le disais je ne m'y connais pas trop, j'ai donc suivi des tutos qui semblaient plutôt simple... :/_

Du coup pouvez-vous m'aider dans la démarche car je m'arrache les cheveux depuis plus de quatre jours.. ? 

_Je veux bien tout recommencer depuis le début avec vous, si ça ne vous embête pas, je souhaite simplement avoir windows 10 sur mon MB pro mi 2012 non rétina (toutes les infos de celui-ci sur le screen 1), pour info j'ai reformaté entièrement mon mac sous high sierra avant toutes ces opérations._

Pour vous répondre, oui j'ai lu énormément de choses, ici comme ailleurs et j'avoue (comme vous pouvez le constater) que je me perds avec toutes ces infos.. Oui j'avais vu votre réponse #430 mais à mon sens je n'ai pas dû comprendre car j'essaie de mettre W10, j'ai également lu les infos sur le site d'apple, mais encore une fois j'ai dû tout faire de travers  (perso W7 ou W10 me convient, mais j'ai déja download l'iso de W10)

Je possède une clé usb de 32go, (screen 2) mais je ne saurai pas dire si c'est du 3.0
Et je possède un disque externe toshiba 1To (screen 3)

Je préfère attendre votre réponse pour ne plus me tromper, si vous le voulez bien..(?)
Du coup en attendant votre réponse :

j'ai téléchargé virtual box
enlevé la partie bootcamp que j'avais crée (screen 4)
et branché mon disque externe 3.0 (puis je l'ai effacé entièrement) screen 5

Par avance merci encore de votre aide précieuse!
Cdt


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2020)

Ça ne dit pas ce que tu veux faire, installation dans le disque dur interne ou externe ? Pour moi ton disque dur externe de 1 To est bien trop grand mais très bien pour la sauvegarde de tes données.


----------



## yughyi (28 Mars 2020)

Bonjour macomaniac !

Vous êtes visiblement le gourou de l'utilisation de l'espace disque sur Mac 
J'ai pris le temps d'effectuer les commandes demandées et je ne vois pas d'où vient mon souci d'espace, Bootcamp me signale qu'il n'y a pas les 40Go requis ...

Merci d'avance 
Je suis très intéressé de comprendre !

➜  Documents diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            197.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

➜  Documents df -H /

Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   197G    51G    80% 2801739 9223372036851974068    0%   /
➜  Documents sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '._[^\.\]._' -exec sudo du -shx {} +

Password:
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/8c/4wd0v6rj6mgc2wnsddw33rcr0000gq/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/8c/4wd0v6rj6mgc2wnsddw33rcr0000gq/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/8c/4wd0v6rj6mgc2wnsddw33rcr0000gq/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/8c/4wd0v6rj6mgc2wnsddw33rcr0000gq/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/8c/4wd0v6rj6mgc2wnsddw33rcr0000gq/C/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/8c/4wd0v6rj6mgc2wnsddw33rcr0000gq/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
  0B    /Informations sur l’utilisateur
3,2G    /usr
1,5G    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
24K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager (depuis l’ancien Mac)
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
1,8M    /vlc-2.0.7
  0B    /.adobeTemp
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
133M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100 (depuis l’ancien Mac)
  0B    /var
10G    /Library
7,9G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
140K    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/8c/4wd0v6rj6mgc2wnsddw33rcr0000gq/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/8c/4wd0v6rj6mgc2wnsddw33rcr0000gq/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/8c/4wd0v6rj6mgc2wnsddw33rcr0000gq/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/8c/4wd0v6rj6mgc2wnsddw33rcr0000gq/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/8c/4wd0v6rj6mgc2wnsddw33rcr0000gq/C/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/8c/4wd0v6rj6mgc2wnsddw33rcr0000gq/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
3,3G    /private
669M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
110G    /Users
45G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
356K    /extract
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
➜  Documents sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ;
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:


----------



## yughyi (28 Mars 2020)

et petite question pour Locke, est ce qu'il est possible d'installer windows 10 sur une micro SD ? Bootcamp ne me le propose pas. 
Mon idée serait ensuite de booter avec alt au démarrage sur la partition windows de la carte SD

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *yughyi*

Il y a *197,2 Go* d'occupation de blocs du volume *Macintosh HD*. En regard > je comptabilise : 181,8 Gi = *195,2 Go *de fichiers catalogués -->

- à *2 Go* près > sachant que l'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) > décelable aux mentions d'« *operation not permitted* » --> a proscrit l'accès à certains dossiers ou fichiers => on peut estimer qu'il y a autant de blocs occupés que de fichiers recensés.​
En ajoutant la taille des *3* volumes auxiliaires => tu as donc dans les *50 Go* d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur*. Afin de vérifier ce qu'il en est d'un re-partitionnement > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 210g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *210 Go* et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *40 Go* en format *FAT-32* ; puis affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande : en cas de blocage => sa raison sera mentionnée.


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

yughyi a dit:


> et petite question pour Locke, est ce qu'il est possible d'installer windows 10 sur une micro SD ? Bootcamp ne me le propose pas.
> Mon idée serait ensuite de booter avec alt au démarrage sur la partition windows de la carte SD


Tu oublies complètement cette possibilité ou alors pour le temps de démarrage tu fais un démarrage à 8 heures et espérant voir le Bureau à 9 heures ! Sérieusement, si cela était possible, mais surtout fiable, ça fait longtemps qu'on le saurait. En externe, la seule alternative est celle-ci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


----------



## yughyi (28 Mars 2020)

Merci pour la réponse Locke, en effet, on oublie ...

Merci aussi Macomaniac (la commande est en cours), j'ai bien compris ce qui

J'ai l'impression qu'avec le confinement on est beaucoup à vouloir rejouer à des vieux jeux PC


macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *yughyi*
> 
> Il y a *197,2 Go* d'occupation de blocs du volume *Macintosh HD*. En regard > je comptabilise : 181,8 Gi = *195,2 Go *de fichiers catalogués -->
> 
> ...



Hello! 
Petit souci, ça fait maintenant 2h que la commande tourne et mon ordi ne réagit plus. Je suis bloqué à « checking the object map » a 15%. Là je suis sur mon téléphone.

faut-il que j’attende encore ? Ou que je quitte la commande ?
Merci, j’espère que je n’ai pas endommagé les autres partitions :/

et si je dois quitter la commande, quelle est la bonne manière ? Sachant que mon ordi ne répond plus ...


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Est-ce que le test de repartitionnement est toujours bloqué ?


----------



## yughyi (28 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que le test de repartitionnement est toujours bloqué ?


----------



## yughyi (28 Mars 2020)

Oui, le terminal a freeze


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Et où en es-tu ? - tu as redémarré ? - éteint ton Mac de force puis redémarré ?


----------



## yughyi (28 Mars 2020)

Oui j'ai force reboot 


```
➜  Documents diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            197.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

➜  Documents df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   197G    52G    80% 2800739 9223372036851975068    0%   /
```

Visiblement je n'ai pas de partition créée

Tu reesaierais la commande : 
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 210g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


qui _vérifie_ l'*apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## yughyi (28 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil verifyVolume disk1
> ...



Voici !


```
➜  Documents diskutil verifyVolume disk1

Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Des avertissements mais rien de bloquant.

- passe encore la commande :​

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0
```


à validation > une demande de confirmation s'affiche => tape *y* (*y*es) et revalide

la commande lance une réparation totale du disque > dont celle de la table de partition *GPT* de son en-tête

Poste le retour.


----------



## yughyi (28 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Des avertissements mais rien de bloquant.
> 
> - passe encore la commande :​
> 
> ...




```
➜  Documents diskutil repairDisk disk0

Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk0
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Bien. On retente un repartitionnement du *Conteneur apfs* > en plus modeste.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 220g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *220 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *30 Go* > avant de réafficher le tableau des disques

Poste le retour (si ça fonctionne). Sinon => dis ce qui se passe...


----------



## yughyi (29 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bien. On retente un repartitionnement du *Conteneur apfs* > en plus modeste.
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...



Tiens un message d'erreur, pas assez d'espace dans l'APFS ? 
(J'avais tenté par le passé une partition bootcamp, qui avait foiré, peut être que ça a une incidence ?)


```
➜  ~ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 220g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list

Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 30 790 438 912 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 219 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 790 436 864 bytes
Error: -69531: There is not enough free space in the APFS Container for this operation due to APFS limits or APFS tidemarks (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            201.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2020)

Décidément ! Passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
```


qui liste les dates de *snapshots* existants pour tout volume monté

Poste le retour.


----------



## yughyi (29 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Décidément ! Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
> ...



Voici ! Petite question, qu'est ce que c'est les snapshots ?  


```
➜  ~ tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates

Snapshot dates for all disks:
2020-03-29-011256
2020-03-29-140423
➜  ~
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2020)

Hé ! mais tu as *2* *snapshots* ! --> voilà la source du blocage.

- va d'abord à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* : est-ce que la case de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" est cochée ?​


----------



## yughyi (29 Mars 2020)

C'est fait !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2020)

Il ne faut pas qu'elle soit cochée mais décochée ! --> est-celle décochée actuellement ?


----------



## yughyi (29 Mars 2020)

Oui elle était bien cochée et je l'ai décochée, désolé si ce n'était pas clair


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2020)

D'accord. Retour au *terminal*. Passe les 2 commandes (copier-coller - séparément) :

```
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2020-03-29-011256
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2020-03-29-140423
```


qui suppriment les 2 *snapshots*

Poste les retours.


----------



## yughyi (29 Mars 2020)

Voici, tu peux me dire qu'est ce que ce sont ces snapshots ? merci ! 


```
➜  ~ sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2020-03-29-011256

Password:
Deleted local snapshot '2020-03-29-011256'
➜  ~ sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2020-03-29-140423

Deleted local snapshot '2020-03-29-140423'
➜  ~ tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
Snapshot dates for all disks:
➜  ~
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2020)

Les *snapshots* sont des instantanés *apfs* qui archivent des états passés du volume > en verrouillant tous les blocs correspondant aux fichiers archivés. Ce qui bloque la possibilité de redimensionner un *Conteneur apfs*.

- repasse la commande-test :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 220g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *220 Go* > crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *30 Go* > puis affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## yughyi (29 Mars 2020)

Ca m'a l'air pas mal !


```
➜  ~ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 220g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list

Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 30 790 438 912 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 219 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 207 450 189 824 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 219 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 60106016 sectors in 1878313 FAT32 clusters (16384 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=32 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=430098432 drv=0x80 bsec=60135424 bspf=14680 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         220.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                30.8 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +220.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            199.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2020)

Ah ! quand même à la fin des fins  -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                30.8 GB    disk0s3
```


passe la commande (copier-coller) :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande : supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## yughyi (29 Mars 2020)

ça m'a l'air pas mal 


```
➜  ~ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list

Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 30 790 438 912 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
warning: invalid dstream.default_crypto_id (0x0) for encrypted volume, given apfs_fs_flags (0x8)
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 219 999 997 952 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            199.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2020)

Espace récupéré. Manifestement ton *Conteneur* *apfs* est redimensionnable à volonté.

- je pense que pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* substantielle avec l'Assistant BootCamp --> il te faudrait alléger un peu  en données le volume *Macintosh HD*. Car tu n'as que *50 Go* d'espace libre disponible en tout dans le *Conteneur*.​


----------



## yughyi (29 Mars 2020)

oui j'ai libéré un peu plus d'espace, par contre j'ai toujours une erreur ... 






Pourtant j'ai pris la dernière version de windows 10 sur le site de microsoft et ma version d'OS est la dernière. 

Si tu as une idée de l'erreur, je suis preneur, toutes les étapes se déroulent bien jusqu'à la fin ...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2020)

Là il ne s'agit plus d'un échec du repartitonnement du *Conteneur apfs* > il s'agit d'un problème ultérieur de préparation de l'installation de Windows (peut-être concernant la clé USB).

- je suis incompétent sur ces questions d'installation de Windows à proprement parler (je ne me sers pas de Windows et je ne l'installe pas). Il va falloir que tu attendes la venue dans ton fil de *Locke* > qui est expert à ce sujet.​


----------



## yughyi (29 Mars 2020)

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton aide, très sympa !


----------



## yughyi (29 Mars 2020)

par contre, j'ai encore les partitions : 


```
➜  ~ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         211.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                31.8 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +211.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            191.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3
```

si je veux les supprimer, j'execute : 

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ;
```

Tu es d'accord avec ça ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2020)

*31 Go* comme partition *BOOTCAMP* : c'est trop étriqué. *Locke* t'en dira plus.

- ta commande est excellente. Mais soit tu ne la termines pas par un point-virgule *;* > soit après le point-virgule (qui a une fonction de concaténation de commandes) > tu termines par un *diskutil list* (qui affichera le tableau des disques résultant).​


----------



## yughyi (29 Mars 2020)

Parfait, voilà le résultat : 


```
➜  ~ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            191.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3
```

Pour comprendre : 
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; -> ça efface mes partitions créées
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b -> ça ré-alloue l'ensemble de l'espace pour la partition principale ? 

J'ai trouvé le même souci ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/une-...hiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1310773/page-3

J'espère qu'on va trouver une solution, je me suis demandé si la version de l'ISO pouvait ne pas être stable ... j'attends le retour de Locke


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2020)

Oui : ton interprétation des segments de la commande concaténée est juste.

- pour l'installation de Windows : je passe ​


----------



## Locke (30 Mars 2020)

yughyi a dit:


> J'espère qu'on va trouver une solution, je me suis demandé si la version de l'ISO pouvait ne pas être stable ... j'attends le retour de Locke


Je vais faire court, tu as un disque dur de 251 Go dont 194 Go sont occupés, il reste donc 57 Go, donc c'est mission impossible. Le minimum requis par Assistant Boot Camp sera de 40 Go, or pour fonctionner macOS aura besoin d'un espace libre entre 20/25 Go. Tu peux retourner les chiffres dans tous les sens, ce n'est pas possible. Si tu passes outre et que tu t'entêtes à faire une installation, tu vas au-devant d'un blocage total de ton disque dur au risque de perdre le contenu de macOS.

Maintenant, je conseille à tous ceux qui ont un petit disque dur de 121/128/256 Go de réaliser cette alternative... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...ce sera peu coûteux, mais fonctionnel à 100%. De plus, comme cette version de Windows sera indépendante, aucun de ces 2 OS _(Operating System)_ ne pourra être corrompu par l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## Max-Aut (31 Mars 2020)

Bonjour macomaniac !
Est ce que tu pourrais m'aider avec ça (je n'y connais rien du tout).
Problème d'espace insuffisant sur mon disque.

```
Last login: Tue Mar 31 18:37:41 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run [ICODE]chsh -s /bin/zsh[/ICODE].
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Air-de-Maxence-2:~ maxenceautret$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  44.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                526.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.8 GB    disk1s5

MacBook-Air-de-Maxence-2:~ maxenceautret$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5   121G    11G    63G    15%  484173 1182358307    0%   /
MacBook-Air-de-Maxence-2:~ maxenceautret$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.[I][^\.\].[/I]' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
```

Ensuite je rentre mon mdp admin et là j'ai enormément de "not permitted" jusqu'a :


```
31G    /Users
1,0G    /Applications
  0B    /opt
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
MacBook-Air-de-Maxence-2:~ maxenceautret$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
Snapshots for volume group containing disk /:
MacBook-Air-de-Maxence-2:~ maxenceautret$
```


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2020)

Max-Aut a dit:


> Problème d'espace insuffisant sur mon disque.


Tu m'étonnes ! A la base tu as un tout petit SSD de 121 Go dont 58 Go sont occupés, il reste donc 63 Go et tu te dis que ça roule. Eh bien pas du tout, par défaut Assistant Boot Camp va imposer un minimum de 40 Go pour Windows _(on ne peut pas descendre en dessous)_, en pratique il resterait 23 Go pour macOS. Malheureusement ce n'est suffisant pour que macOS fonctionne correctement, il faut entre 20/30 Go et tu te dis que tu es dans les clous.

Voilà une petite mise en garde, maintenant à toi de voir au risque de bloquer totalement ton MBA. Je le mentionne fréquemment, mais je déconseille formellement toute tentative d'installation d'une version de Windows dans un petit SSD de 121 Go.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir *Max*

Les mentions d'« *operation not permitted* » signent l'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x /System/Volumes/Data -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume-Données (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est très lente d'exécution : attends le retour de l'invite de commande terminée par ton *nomcourt$* en signal de fin.

Poste le tableau dans un Bloc de code.

Note : le volume compagnon *Macintosh HD - Données* se trouve monté (en conditions de démarrage) dans le volume *Macintosh HD* > à la localisation : */System/Volumes/Data*. Le dossier *Data* = donc *Macintosh HD - Données* en conditions de démarrage.


----------



## Max-Aut (1 Avril 2020)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide ! @Locke et si j'utilise un disque dur externe ?
@macomaniac, voilà ce ça donne :

```
Last login: Wed Apr  1 07:23:09 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Air-de-Maxence-2:~ maxenceautret$ sudo find -x /System/Volumes/Data -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.Spotlight-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.Trashes: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/mnt: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.DocumentRevisions-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.TemporaryItems: No such file or directory
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/sw
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/home
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/Informations sur l’utilisateur
21M    /System/Volumes/Data/usr
134M    /System/Volumes/Data/.Spotlight-V100
8,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/.DS_Store
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager
4,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/.installer-compatibility
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
1,7M    /System/Volumes/Data/.TempReceipt.bom
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.file
1,9G    /System/Volumes/Data/Library
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.Trashes
1,9G    /System/Volumes/Data/System
4,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/.OSInstallerMessages
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/mnt
2,1M    /System/Volumes/Data/.fseventsd
3,6G    /System/Volumes/Data/private
13M    /System/Volumes/Data/.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.vol
31G    /System/Volumes/Data/Users
1,0G    /System/Volumes/Data/Applications
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/opt
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/Volumes
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.TemporaryItems
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/cores
MacBook-Air-de-Maxence-2:~ maxenceautret$
```


----------



## Locke (1 Avril 2020)

Max-Aut a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide ! @Locke et si j'utilise un disque dur externe ?


Relis ma réponse #477, tu as les informations.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Je comptabilise 39,5 Gi = *42,5 Go* de fichiers catalogués dans le volume-Données. Et tu avais *44,6 Go* de blocs occupés pour ce volume. Soit *2,1 Go* de blocs occupés en excédent. Je ne sais pas si c'est significatif.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
```


qui liste d'éventuel *snapshots* : instantanés archivant des états passés du volume > et verrouillant comme occupés tous les blocs portant les écritures des fichiers archivés (même si ces fichiers sont ultérieurement supprimés)

=> est-ce que tu obtiens un retour de la commande ?


----------



## Max-Aut (1 Avril 2020)

Non je n'ai pas de retour, "no snapshot".
Cependant je n'ai plus de message d'erreur.


----------



## edlen (1 Avril 2020)

bonjour à tous je rencontre le même problème si quelqu'un peut m'aider svp 

Last login: Wed Apr  1 10:12:59 on ttys000

MacBook-Air-de-EDLEN:~ EDLEN$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2



/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1

                                 Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              63.1 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.8 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                513.9 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4



/dev/disk3 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3



MacBook-Air-de-EDLEN:~ EDLEN$ df -H /

Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk1s1   121G    63G    55G    54%  605203 9223372036854170604    0%   /

MacBook-Air-de-EDLEN:~ EDLEN$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '._[^\.\]._' -exec sudo du -shx {} +

Password:


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

@ *Max*

Plus de message d'erreur : c'est-à-dire ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

@ *edlen*

En quoi consiste ton problème ? - tu veux installer Windows et tu ne peux pas créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* ?


----------



## Locke (1 Avril 2020)

@edlen
C'est bien de donner le résultat du Terminal, mais comme tu n'arrives pas par hasard, tu auras bien remarqué que dans une pelletée de messages, que le ou les résultats se mettent entre des balises </> Bloc de code ? Si, si, fais un petit effort, tu vas vite trouver.


----------



## edlen (1 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *edlen*
> 
> En quoi consiste ton problème ? - tu veux installer Windows et tu ne peux pas créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* ?


Salut oui c’est ça !! J’ai le meme probleme disant que mon espace est insuffisant


----------



## edlen (1 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @edlen
> C'est bien de donner le résultat du Terminal, mais comme tu n'arrives pas par hasard, tu auras bien remarqué que dans une pelletée de messages, que le ou les résultats se mettent entre des balises </> Bloc de code ? Si, si, fais un petit effort, tu vas vite trouver.


Autant pour moi


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

@ *edlen*

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut actuel du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation)

Poste le retour. Une activation du *SIP* bloquerait partiellement la commande de mesure des fichiers listée à la fin de ton message #485.


----------



## edlen (2 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *edlen*
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...


voila (désolé pour la réponse tardif)
MacBook-Air-de-EDLEN:~ EDLEN$ csrutil status[/code°


csrutil: invalid command status[/code°


usage: csrutil <command>


Modify the System Integrity Protection configuration. All configuration changes apply to the entire machine.


Available commands:





    clear


        Clear the existing configuration.


    disable


        Disable the protection on the machine. Only available in Recovery OS.


    enable


        Enable the protection on the machine. Only available in Recovery OS.


    status


        Display the current configuration.





    netboot


        add <address>


            Insert a new IPv4 address in the list of allowed NetBoot sources.


        list


            Print the list of allowed NetBoot sources.


        remove <address>


            Remove an IPv4 address from the list of allowed NetBoot sources.


MacBook-Air-de-EDLEN:~ EDLEN$


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2020)

La commande à passer est :

```
csrutil status
```


et n'oublie pas de poster les retour du *terminal* dans un Bloc de code par le procédé suivant :

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## edlen (2 Avril 2020)

```
Last login: Thu Apr  2 09:47:12 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-EDLEN:~ EDLEN$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
MacBook-Air-de-EDLEN:~ EDLEN$
```

voici


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2020)

*SIP* activé (*enabled*).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Sans titre* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide


la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume de démarrage (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est très lente d'exécution : attends le retour de l'invite de commande : *MacBook-Air-de-EDLEN:~ EDLEN$* en signal de fin.

Poste le tableau dans un Bloc de code.


----------



## edlen (2 Avril 2020)

```
Last login: Thu Apr  2 10:12:14 on console
MacBook-Air-de-EDLEN:~ EDLEN$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted
find: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/dslocal/nodes: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/sm/_n4wl0ns46z05clh5sfl_rdr0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/sm/_n4wl0ns46z05clh5sfl_rdr0000gn/0/com.apple.Safari/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/sm/_n4wl0ns46z05clh5sfl_rdr0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/sm/_n4wl0ns46z05clh5sfl_rdr0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/sm/_n4wl0ns46z05clh5sfl_rdr0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/sm/_n4wl0ns46z05clh5sfl_rdr0000gn/C/com.apple.QuickLook.thumbnailcache: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/0: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/C: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Application Support/MobileSync: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/IdentityServices: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Messages: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/HomeKit: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Mail: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Suggestions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Containers/com.apple.VoiceMemos: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Containers/com.apple.Home: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Containers/com.apple.iChat: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Containers/com.apple.news: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Containers/com.apple.stocks: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/PersonalizationPortrait: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Metadata/CoreSpotlight: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Metadata/com.apple.IntelligentSuggestions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Cookies: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Caches/com.apple.safaridavclient: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Caches/com.apple.HomeKit.configurations: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Caches/CloudKit/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari.SafeBrowsing: Operation not permitted
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
436M    /usr
du: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted
1,0K    /net
 12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /bin
4,0K    /.adobeTemp
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
du: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
5,6G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
7,8G    /System
1,0G    /vm
4,0K    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/dslocal/nodes: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/sm/_n4wl0ns46z05clh5sfl_rdr0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/sm/_n4wl0ns46z05clh5sfl_rdr0000gn/0/com.apple.Safari/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/sm/_n4wl0ns46z05clh5sfl_rdr0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/sm/_n4wl0ns46z05clh5sfl_rdr0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/sm/_n4wl0ns46z05clh5sfl_rdr0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/sm/_n4wl0ns46z05clh5sfl_rdr0000gn/C/com.apple.QuickLook.thumbnailcache: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/0: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/C: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
3,3G    /private
 31M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Application Support/MobileSync: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/IdentityServices: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Messages: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/HomeKit: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Mail: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Suggestions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Containers/com.apple.VoiceMemos: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Containers/com.apple.Home: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Containers/com.apple.iChat: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Containers/com.apple.news: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Containers/com.apple.stocks: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/PersonalizationPortrait: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Metadata/CoreSpotlight: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Metadata/com.apple.IntelligentSuggestions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Cookies: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Caches/com.apple.safaridavclient: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Caches/com.apple.HomeKit.configurations: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Caches/CloudKit/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/EDLEN/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari.SafeBrowsing: Operation not permitted
 33G    /Users
1,9G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
MacBook-Air-de-EDLEN:~ EDLEN$
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2020)

Tu n'as pas désactivé le *SIP* - non ?

- le signe de l'activation du *SIP* est la multiplication de mentions d'« *operation not permitted* » signalant des blocages d'accès en lecture à des fichiers ou dossiers.​


----------



## edlen (2 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu n'as pas désactivé le *SIP* - non ?
> 
> - le signe de l'activation du *SIP* est la multiplication de mentions d'« *operation not permitted* » signalant des blocages d'accès en lecture à des fichiers ou dossiers.​


je pense que si je vais réitérer l'operation


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2020)

Repasse la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP*

Poste le retour.


----------



## edlen (2 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> udo find -x / -d 1 -regex '._[^\.\]._' -exec sudo du -shx {} +





macomaniac a dit:


> Repasse la commande :
> 
> ```
> csrutil status
> ...




```
Last login: Thu Apr  2 10:42:53 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-EDLEN:~ EDLEN$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
MacBook-Air-de-EDLEN:~ EDLEN$
```
j'ai pourtant Refais la manip


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2020)

Tu démarres bien via *⌘R* sur l'OS de secours du disque ? 

- tu passes bien la commande : *csrutil disable* dans le *terminal* où est affiché *-bash-3.2#* ?​
[La commande est invalide dans le *terminal* d'une session d'utilisateur.]


----------



## edlen (2 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu démarres bien via *⌘R* sur l'OS de secours du disque ?
> 
> - tu passes bien la commande : *csrutil disable* dans le *terminal* où est affiché *-bash-3.2#* ?​
> [La commande est invalide dans le *terminal* d'une session d'utilisateur.]


Oui oui je fais bien la bonne manip


----------



## fran89 (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un problème quand j'utilise Boot Camp pour installer Windows 10: 
mon mac me dit que l'espace disque est insuffisant ( besoin de 42 go minimum) alors qu'il me reste 120 go environ.


```
Nom du modèle :    Mac Pro
  Identifiant du modèle :    MacPro6,1
  Nom du processeur :    6-Core Intel Xeon E5
  Vitesse du processeur :    3,5 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de cœurs :    6
  Cache de niveau 2 (par cœur) :    256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3 :    12 Mo
  Technologie Hyper-Threading :    Activé
  Mémoire :    64 Go
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    135.0.0.0.0
  Version SMC (système) :    2.20f18
```

J'ai un peu lu les posts précédents et j'ai décoché la case sauvegarde automatique dans time machine il y a 2 jours mais cela n'a rien changé, il me dit tjrs que le disque ne peut pas être partitionné et qu'il a besoin de 42 Go minimum.

Voici mon *diskutil list:*


```
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  367.5 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk2s5
```

MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *fran*

Il doit y avoir des *snapshots* (instantanés archivant des états passés du volume) qui verrouillent des blocs mal placés (en queue d'espace de *Conteneur*) => d'où l'impossibilité de dégager une bande continue de blocs libres en bas de partition pour permettre la création d'une nouvelle.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
```


qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots* associés au volume-Données

As-tu obtenu un retour ?


----------



## fran89 (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour macomaniac et merci pour le retour rapide,

Pour: diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1


> disk1s1 is not an APFS Volume



j'ai ensuite fait: diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s1


> No snapshots for disk2s1



pour finir: diskutil ap listSnaps disk5s1


> Could not find disk for disk5s1


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

Ah ! pardon. Le *Conteneur apfs* est indexé *disk2* et pas *disk1*.

- donc passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s1
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## fran89 (8 Avril 2020)

OK,
j'ai eu ça comme réponse:


> No snapshots for disk2s1


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

Pas de *snapshots*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


la commande vérifie l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* > puis de ses *4* volumes

Poste le retour. S'il y a un *snapshot* corrompu (actif mais in-listable) ou une erreur de sur-allocation de blocs => cela devrait apparaître.


----------



## fran89 (8 Avril 2020)

OK, je viens de le faire et voici ce qui sort du terminal:


```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: xf : INO_EXT_TYPE_DSTREAM : found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular file
warning: xf : INO_EXT_TYPE_DSTREAM : found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular file
warning: xf : INO_EXT_TYPE_DSTREAM : found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular file
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 6989241, refcnt 1)
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 50352262, refcnt 1)
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 50352263, refcnt 1)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 6989241)
Skipped 3 repairs of this type in total
warning: found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular inode (object-id 6989241)
Skipped 3 repairs of this type in total
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

Il y a des avertissements plutôt que des erreurs qualifiées.

- redémarre une fois > puis de retour dans ta session > passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list internal
```


qui affiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le retour.


----------



## fran89 (8 Avril 2020)

OK

```
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  368.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

On fait un test de repartitionnement pour voir si nos manipulations "errantes" ont pu débloquer l'opération.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 420g fat32 BOOTCCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *420 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *80 Go* en format *FAT-32*

Poste le retour complet (en cas de blocage => une raison sera invoquée).


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2020)

@macomaniac comme c'est un Mac Pro, ce ne serait pas encore un problème de table ?


----------



## fran89 (8 Avril 2020)

Je viens de le faire, du coup je me retrouve avec un disque Boot Camp de 80 Go sur mon bureau ;-)
 Voici le détail de la commande :

```
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 420g fat32 BOOTCCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 80 068 038 656 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 419 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 395 841 634 304 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: xf : INO_EXT_TYPE_DSTREAM : found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular file
warning: xf : INO_EXT_TYPE_DSTREAM : found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular file
warning: xf : INO_EXT_TYPE_DSTREAM : found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular file
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 6989241, refcnt 1)
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 50352262, refcnt 1)
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 50352263, refcnt 1)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 6989241)
Skipped 3 repairs of this type in total
warning: found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular inode (object-id 6989241)
Skipped 3 repairs of this type in total
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 500 068 036 608 to 419 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 156342976 sectors in 2442859 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=820723712 drv=0x80 bsec=156381184 bspf=19088 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

Donc ça marche. Pour revenir à la case départ > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## fran89 (9 Avril 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac,
Je n'avais pas vu ton message d'hier soir, du coup ce matin j'ai relancé bootcamp et j'ai eu un message me demandant de supprimer la parution Windows - ce que j'ai fait et qui a marché -  j'ai ensuite relancé bootcamp pour enfin installer Windows et j'ai encore eu le même message d'*espace disque insuffisant* ( 42 Go minimum nécessaire)...
2 remarques: 

Je n'ai pas passé ta dernière ligne de commande, est-ce qu'il faut que je la repasse ?
Entre-temps, ce matin j'ai réactivé la sauvegarde automatique de Time machine, boulette ?!
Voici le dernier diskutil list internal:

```
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  367.4 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.2 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Le *Conteneur* a récupéré tout l'espace-disque disponible : pas de problème de ce côté-là.

----------

Pour savoir si tu as récupéré des *snapshots* > passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
```


qui liste tout *snapshot* pour tout volume monté

Poste le retour.

----------

Tu demandes de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* de quelle taille ?


----------



## fran89 (9 Avril 2020)

Pour les snapshots, rien d'indiqué:

```
Snapshot dates for all disks:
```

Je pensais à une partition Bootcamp de 80 Go ( j'ai besoin de 35/40 Go pour application et divers + Windows 10). Combien pèse Windows 10 installé ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Repasse la commande-test (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 420g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *80 Go* > puis affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour complet.

Note : pour Windows --> aucune idée. Il faudrait que *Locke* te réponde sur ce point.


----------



## fran89 (9 Avril 2020)

OK, c'était plus rapide cette fois-ci

```
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 420g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 80 068 038 656 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 419 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 395 204 100 096 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: xf : INO_EXT_TYPE_DSTREAM : found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular file
warning: xf : INO_EXT_TYPE_DSTREAM : found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular file
warning: xf : INO_EXT_TYPE_DSTREAM : found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular file
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 6989241, refcnt 1)
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 50352262, refcnt 1)
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 50352263, refcnt 1)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 6989241)
Skipped 3 repairs of this type in total
warning: found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular inode (object-id 6989241)
Skipped 3 repairs of this type in total
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 500 068 036 608 to 419 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 156342976 sectors in 2442859 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=820723712 drv=0x80 bsec=156381184 bspf=19088 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         420.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                80.1 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +420.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  367.5 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.2 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Comme tu peux le voir => 

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                80.1 GB    disk0s3
```


aucun problème logique pour créer une partition de *80 Go*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


qui ramène à la situation de départ

Poste le retour.

En résumé : l'Assistant BootCamp déraille.


----------



## fran89 (9 Avril 2020)

Voici le retour:

```
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 80 068 038 656 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 500 068 036 608 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 500 067 006 464 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: xf : INO_EXT_TYPE_DSTREAM : found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular file
warning: xf : INO_EXT_TYPE_DSTREAM : found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular file
warning: xf : INO_EXT_TYPE_DSTREAM : found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular file
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 6989241, refcnt 1)
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 50352262, refcnt 1)
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 50352263, refcnt 1)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.47) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 6989241)
Skipped 3 repairs of this type in total
warning: found unexpected dstream associated with non-regular inode (object-id 6989241)
Skipped 3 repairs of this type in total
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 419 999 997 952 to 500 068 036 608 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  367.5 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.2 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2020)

Comme je le fais remarquer en réponse #513, c'est un Mac Pro. Alors est-ce un problème de table GPT/MBR/Hybride ou est-ce qu'il y a d'autres disques durs de présents, car Assistant Boot Camp n'en supportera aucun lors d'une installation ?


----------



## fran89 (9 Avril 2020)

Bonjour Locke,
J'ai 2 autres disques externes mais ils ne sont pas branchés pour le moment - je les avais également déconnectés lors du lancement de l'assistant BootCamp.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

@ *fran*

Partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée > espace récupéré : ton *Conteneur apfs* n'a aucun problème de redimensionnement.


----------



## Natolier (9 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous, navré d'arriver en pleine conversation mais comme tout le monde j'ai le même problème : impossible de partitionner mon mac pour installer windows (quand bien même je l'ai déjà fait par le passé et que j'ai l'espace théorique suffisant pour le faire). J'ai tapé lignes dans la console pour le rapport, je n'y connais rien, si quelqu'un veut bien m'aider ce serait super, voici ce dernier : 





> Last login: Thu Apr  9 15:55:37 on ttys000
> 
> macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$ diskutil list
> 
> ...




Je ne suis pas sûr de l'avoir fait correctement mille excuses si ce n'est pas le cas, bonne après midi !


----------



## fran89 (9 Avril 2020)

Merci macomaniac pour ton retour.

Je viens de relancer l'assistant Bootcamp mais malheureusement toujours le même problème dés le départ..


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

@ *fran*

Tout ça paraît absurde -->

- car si l'Assistant BootCamp s'obstinue à déclarer qu'il n'y a pas *42 Go* d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur* > le repartitionnement via le *terminal* prouve qu'il y a au moins *80 Go* de disponibles par la création réussie d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* de cette taille.​​Passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0
```


à validation > une demande de confirmation s'affiche => tape *y* (*y*es) et revalide

la commande lance une réparation totale du disque > dont celle de la table *GPT* qui décrit les partitions

Poste le retour.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *Natolier*

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation)

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
[Ne poste pas de tableaux dans une citation.]


----------



## fran89 (9 Avril 2020)

@macomaniac 
Ok je viens de le faire, voici le résultat:

```
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ diskutil repairDisk disk0
Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk0
```

Je retente avec l'assistant Bootcamp ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Retente une fois encore.


----------



## fran89 (9 Avril 2020)

Pareil


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation)

Poste le retour. Une activation du *SIP* bloquerait une commande de lecture des tables de partitions que j'ai l'intention de te passer.


----------



## Natolier (9 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *macomaniac*, merci, voici le statut du protocol de sécurité :


```
Last login: Thu Apr  9 17:26:50 on console
macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$
```

Pardonnez moi j'ai essayé de jouer les apprentis sorcier et ai tenté quelques solutions proposées plus tôt dans ce post (ce qui est relativement stupide aux vues d'à quel point ce genre de problème semblent situationnel je vous l'accorde). J'ai fini avec différentes partitions de mon disque dur principal que j'ai réussi à "supprimer", je vous redonne toutes les informations au cas où celles-ci auraient changé. Mille pardon :


```
Last login: Thu Apr  9 17:26:50 on console
macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            72.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 39.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 DD NATO FAT             650.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS DD NATO MAC             350.0 GB   disk2s2

macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   121G    73G    46G    62%  815193 9223372036853960614    0%   /
macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
Nfind: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
Bfind: /private/var/folders/19/6xllj6d17l7_03967dhj774c0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/19/6xllj6d17l7_03967dhj774c0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/19/6xllj6d17l7_03967dhj774c0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/19/6xllj6d17l7_03967dhj774c0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
Kfind: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
^R
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
746M    /usr
3,0M    /ssud_installation
758M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
  0B    /.adobeTemp
36M    /Incompatible Software
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
11G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
8,5G    /System
112K    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/19/6xllj6d17l7_03967dhj774c0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/19/6xllj6d17l7_03967dhj774c0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/19/6xllj6d17l7_03967dhj774c0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/19/6xllj6d17l7_03967dhj774c0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
4,0G    /private
116M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
31G    /Users
10G    /Applications
154M    /opt
5,0K    /dev
32K    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-04-09-173220
macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$
```

De ce que je comprend l'ordinateur me demande mon mot de passe, j'ai essayé de le taper mais il semble qu'une foule d'accès à des informations n'est toujours pas autorisé ?


----------



## fran89 (9 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> csrutil status
> ...



Voilà c'est fait:

```
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

@ *Natolier*

C'est le *SIP* (protocole de sécurité) dont l'activation bloque en accès de lecture certains dossiers (d'où la mention : "*operation not permitted*"). Mais je vois que tu as aussi un *snapshot* (instanté archivant un état passé du volume et verrouillant comme "occupés" tous les blocs correspondant aux fichiers archivés).

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2020-04-09-173220
```


qui supprime le *snapshot*

Poste le retour.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

@ *fran

SIP* activé (*enabled*).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande lit les tables de partitions d'en-tête du disque et affiche la distribution de blocs qui en découle

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Natolier (9 Avril 2020)

Voici le retour obtenu : 

```
Last login: Thu Apr  9 17:29:32 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$ sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2020-04-09-173220
Password:
Deleted local snapshot '2020-04-09-173220'
macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

@ *Natolier

Snapshot* supprimé. Passe la commande-test (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 90g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *90 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* d'environ *30 Go* > puis affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet => qu'on voie si tu as un message d'erreur.


----------



## Natolier (9 Avril 2020)

Voici le retour : 

```
Last login: Thu Apr  9 17:48:08 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 90g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 31 123 070 976 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 89 999 998 976 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 78 110 109 696 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 123 069 952 to 89 999 998 976 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 60754912 sectors in 1898591 FAT32 clusters (16384 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=32 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=176191488 drv=0x80 bsec=60784640 bspf=14840 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         90.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                31.1 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +90.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            72.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 39.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 DD NATO FAT             650.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS DD NATO MAC             350.0 GB   disk2s2

macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$
```

Merci encore, j'ai été voir avec l'utilitaire de disque, la partition bootcamp a bien été créée !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

@ *Natolier*

En effet -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                31.1 GB    disk0s3
```


passe la commande :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > ré-affiche la configuration des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## Natolier (9 Avril 2020)

Voici le retour :


```
macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 31 123 070 976 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 89 999 998 976 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            72.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 39.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 DD NATO FAT             650.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS DD NATO MAC             350.0 GB   disk2s2

macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$ macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
-bash: macbook-pro-de-antonin:~: command not found
Started APFS operation
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            72.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 39.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 DD NATO FAT             650.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS DD NATO MAC             350.0 GB   disk2s2

macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$ Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
-bash: Started: command not found
macbook-pro-de-antonin:~ natotelbah$ Unmounting disk
```


----------



## fran89 (9 Avril 2020)

@ macomaniac 
Voici le retour que j'ai eu:


```
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$
  [Restauré 9 avr. 2020 à 18:06:38]
Last login: Thu Apr  9 18:06:25 on console
Restored session: Jeu  9 avr 2020 18:01:37 CEST

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6         
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  976695384      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  977105024          3         
  977105027         32         Sec GPT table
  977105059          1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

@ *Natolier*

Ton *Conteneur apfs* est parfaitement redimensionnable.

- je te signale quand même que tu n'as pas beaucoup d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs* pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* df'une taille suffisante > tout en gardant de la marge pour macOS.​


----------



## Natolier (9 Avril 2020)

@ *macomaniac*

Super merci, est ce que ça veut dire que je devrais réessayer avec l'assistant bootcamp ?



> - je te signale quand même que tu n'as pas beaucoup d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs* pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* df'une taille suffisante > tout en gardant de la marge pour macOS.



J'en suis conscient il ne s'agit que d'une solution temporaire en vue de l'installation d'un logiciel windows only avant de sûrement m'acheter un ordinateur qui lui sera sous windows.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

@ *fran*

Voici le secteur de boot du disque (= le secteur d'incription des tables de partition) -->

```
0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
```


la table *GPT* directrice est inscrite sur les blocs *1* > *33*. 

mais tu vois aussi sur le seul bloc n°*0* (*1er* bloc) une *PMBR*. Il s'agit d'une table alternative de type *MBR* (schéma Windows) qui double toujours la *GPT* directrice sur les disques Mac. Ici il s'agit d'une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) = version de *MBR* qui décrit l'entièreté des blocs du disque à partir du n°*1* compris => comme s'il s'agissait d'une unique partition de type *EFI* (*hexcode* : *0xEE*). Il s'agit là d'une description "bidon" => qui n'induit aucune perturbation de boot en ce qui concerne la *GPT* principale. C'est le type de *MRB* qui convient pour l'installation de Windows-10.

En résumé : rien dans la configuration des tables de partition n'est susceptible de "rebuter" l'Assistant BootCamp pour repartitionner le *Conteneur apfs*. Je me dis que c'est peut-être le logiciel de Catalina > ou de la màj de Catalina que tu as => qui foire. Car il n'a aucune raison logique de ne pas effectuer le repartitionnement.

- passe la commande :​

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de macOS installée et démarrée

Poste le retour.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

@ *Natolier*

Relance l'Assistant BootCamp en effet.


----------



## Natolier (9 Avril 2020)

@ *macomaniac *

L'assistant continue de me dire que mon espace est insuffisant et qu'il doit comporter au minimum 40 Go d'espace libre.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

@ *Natolier*

Je pense dans ton cas que tu n'as pas assez d'espace libre global dans le *Conteneur* => pour la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *40 Go* minimum > tout en laissant assez d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs* pour macOS.


----------



## Natolier (9 Avril 2020)

@ *macomaniac*

Donc je suis condamné à ne pas pouvoir faire de partition bootcamp ? Même si je l'ai déjà fait par le passé sur cet ordinateur ?  Penses-tu qu'un retour aux valeurs d'usine pourrait jouer en ma faveur ?


----------



## fran89 (9 Avril 2020)

Bref c'est pas gagné  ...mais on garde espoir 
Voici ma Catalina:

```
10.15.4
```
et jusqu'ici je la trouvais sympa !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

@ *Natolier*

Tu pourrais sauvegarder de tes données avant de supprimer les originaux Pour environ *20 Go*.

- voir si le partitionnement fonctionne ensuite.​


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

@ *fran*

Tu pourrais ajouter un nouveau volume nommé *Mojave*  dans le *Conteneur* et y installer Mojave (faire au préalable une clé d'installation démarrable de Mojave pour pouvoir démarrer le Mac dessus avant installation).

- dans la session de Mojave => utiliser son Assistant BootCamp.​
Note : la coexistence d'OS d'âges différents dans un même *Conteneur apfs* est parfaitement supportée.


----------



## fran89 (10 Avril 2020)

@macomaniac 
Je te remercie vraiment pour tes conseils et le temps que tu y consacre.
Quelques questions me taraudent encore:

As-tu des conseils pour installer Mojave dans le conteneur apfs ? > Concrètement, je fais comment ? 
Une fois Mojave installé, puis Windows, sera-t-il possible de désinstaller Mojave et de garder Windows? 
Est-ce que je peux remettre le SIP "enable" comme avant ? merci


----------



## fran89 (10 Avril 2020)

Pour le 1, je viens de trouver la méthode Apple support  :





						Création d’un programme d’installation amorçable pour macOS
					

Vous pouvez installer le système d’exploitation de votre Mac en utilisant un disque externe ou un volume secondaire comme disque de démarrage.



					support.apple.com


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```


qui affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour. Je te passerai un commande ajoutant un volume *Mojave*.

Question : as-tu téléchargé un installateur de Mojave = *Installer macOS Mojave* ?


----------



## fran89 (10 Avril 2020)

Ok merci
pour mojave, je l'ai téléchargé

```
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  373.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap addVolume disk1 apfs Mojave ; diskutil list disk1
```


la commande ajoute un volume intitulé *Mojave* dans le *Conteneur apfs* > puis affiche la distribution du *Conteneur* seule

Poste le retour.

Questions : l'installateur *Installer macOS Mojave* est-il dans les Applications ? - as-tu une clé USB disponible (*8 Go* ou davantage) ?


----------



## fran89 (10 Avril 2020)

Ok c'est fait

```
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ diskutil ap addVolume disk1 apfs Mojave ; diskutil list disk1
Will export new APFS Volume "Mojave" from APFS Container Reference disk1
Started APFS operation on disk1
Preparing to add APFS Volume to APFS Container disk1
Creating APFS Volume
Created new APFS Volume disk1s6
Mounting APFS Volume
Setting volume permissions
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s6
Finished APFS operation on disk1
/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  373.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:                APFS Volume Mojave                  786.4 KB   disk1s6
```

l'installateur Installer macOS Mojave est dans mon dossier applications et j'ai une clé usb de 16go juste formatée.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Volume *Mojave* ajouté.

- branche la clé au Mac. Passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list external
```


qui affiche les seuls disques externes

Poste le retour.


----------



## fran89 (10 Avril 2020)

OK

```
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ diskutil list external
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS Willy_16Go              15.5 GB    disk2s1
```
Sur mon bureau j'ai Macintosh HD, Mojave & Willy


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Mauvaise table de partition (*FDisk_partition_scheme* = *MBR* Windows). Il faut une *GPT*.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande reparamètre la clé : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *CLE*

Poste le retour.


----------



## fran89 (10 Avril 2020)

OK, c'est réparé:

```
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name CLE
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 14 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     15.2 GB    disk2s2
```

Sur mon bureau j'ai Macintosh HD, Mojave & CLE


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

La clé est bien paramétrée. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo /Ap*/Install*\Moj*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --nointeraction
```


la commande configure *CLE* en volume d'installation démarrable de Mojave. *CLE* va être reformaté > renommé *Install macOS Mojave* > cloné de l'installateur (*6,2 Go*) > des fichiers de démarrage de l'OS d'installation recelé créés > enfin un chemin de démarrage inscrit sur l'en-tête du volume. Ça va prendre plusieurs minutes.

Poste le retour quand tu auras récupéré *Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ *en signal de fin.


----------



## fran89 (10 Avril 2020)

OK c'est fait:

```
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$ sudo /Ap*/Install*\Moj*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --nointeraction
Password:
Erasing disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%... 100%
Copying to disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%... 40%... 50%... 60%... 70%... 80%... 90%... 100%
Making disk bootable...
Copying boot files...
Install media now available at "/Volumes/Install macOS Mojave"
Mac-Pro-de-Franck:~ franck$
```
Sur mon bureau j'ai Macintosh HD, Mojave & Install macOS Mojave


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Ta clé porte désormais un volume *Install macOS Mojave* d'installation démarrable.

- veux-tu lancer tout de suite une installation à destination du volume *Mojave* ?​


----------



## fran89 (10 Avril 2020)

Question: Je la lance comment mon installation vers le volume mojave ? (Je dois redémarrer avec Install macOS mojave sélectionné  dans prefs/démarrage?)


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Non : impossible de pré-sélectionner un volume d'installation comme volume préféré de démarrage.

- redémarre > la touche "*alt*" tenue pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis le volume : *Install macOS Mojave* affiché (= volume de la clé) > démarre dessus. Tu vas obtenir après un temps de chargement un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (identique à celui d'une session de secours).​
=> lance l'option : "*Installer Mojave*" => et choisis le volume *Mojave* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.


----------



## fran89 (10 Avril 2020)

Ok c est bon je viens de démarrer sur mojave. Je tente de lancer bootcamp?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Oui : c'est ça. Pour voir si l'Assistant BootCamp de ce nouvel OS accepte de repartitionner.


----------



## fran89 (10 Avril 2020)

Mauvaise nouvelle: je viens de lancer bootcamp depuis mojave et j ai eu le même message qu’avant: ce disque ne peut être partitionné, il faut 42 go minimum etc....


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume Mojave démarré > et l'espace libre global dans le *Conteneur*

Poste le retour.


----------



## fran89 (10 Avril 2020)

Ok désolé pour ce retour mais je n ai rien de connecté sous mojave...


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Il y a quand même *99 Go* d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur* !

- repasse la commande :​

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


qui vérifie le sytème de fichiers *apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## fran89 (10 Avril 2020)

Voici l image, j espere que c est assez clair:


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Même sous Mojave --> l'Assistant BootCamp échoue à partitionner le *Container apfs*.

- tu peux redémarrer avec "alt" et choisir le *Macintosh HD* de Catalina. Et on pourra supprimer le volume *Mojave*.​


----------



## fran89 (11 Avril 2020)

Ok merci macomaniac, je viens de remettre le SIP, et pour mojave je vais le garder pour l'instant.
très bizarre quand même ce bug ...


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, 
D'abord grand respect pour ce que vous faites, chapeau bas et merci d'avance! 
Voilà mes informations :

```
Informations matériel :

  Nom du modèle :    MacBook Air
  Identifiant du modèle :    MacBookAir7,2
  Nom du processeur :    Intel Core i7
  Vitesse du processeur :    2,2 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de cœurs :    2
  Cache de niveau 2 (par cœur) :    256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3 :    4 Mo
  Technologie Hyper-Threading :    Activé
  Mémoire :    4 Go
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    188.0.0.0.0
  Version SMC (système) :    2.27f2
  Numéro de série (système) :    C1MQN43WG943
  UUID du matériel :    6323F971-4ADB-57FA-AE3F-E386AFB51AA1
```

J'ai fait quelques manipulation déjà, afin d'essayer de mâcher le travail, et voici ce que le terminal me donne


```
Last login: Sat Apr 11 16:27:58 on ttys000
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         100.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    21.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +100.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            71.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 43.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```

D'avance merci et encore bravo!


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *Brosta*

Que  souhaites-tu faire ?


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

J'aimerai installer Bootcamp mais ils m'indiquent que je n'ai pas la place.


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

@Brosta
Alors avec ton tout petit SSD de 121 Go, c'est mission impossible, car à la base il y a une occupation de 75 Go, donc il reste 46 Go. Assistant Boot Camp va réclamer au minimum 42 Go et quand bien même tu arriverais à franchir cette étape, ton MBA sera bloqué, car il faut laisser 25/30 pour que macOS puisse fonctionner correctement et avec seulement 4 Go restants ce sera le blocage complet de ton MBP. Par défaut, je déconseille fortement à tout possesseur de MBA ayant un tout petit SSD de 121 Go de tenter une installation de Windows.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

De toute façon > cette partition en-dessous de la partition *apfs* -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    21.0 GB    disk0s3
```


bloquerait l'Assistant BootCamp qui refuse le multi-partitionnement du disque.

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le retour.


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

Ah d'accord! ^^
Donc Abort mission?


```
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    100G    72G    26G    74%  879300 9223372036853896507    0%   /
devfs           190k   190k     0B   100%     643                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4    100G   2.1G    26G     8%       2 9223372036854775805    0%   /private/var/vm
/dev/disk0s3     21G   116M    21G     1%      85          4294967194    0%   /Volumes/Brol
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /home
```

Voilà voilà


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

Brosta a dit:


> Donc Abort mission?


Si tu y tiens vraiment, tu as une alternative en utilisant un disque dur USB... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

Ok merci pour les conseils!


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Le volume *Brol* est vide. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *Brol* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

```
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3 Brol
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 21 123 072 000 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 99 999 997 952 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            71.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 43.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Tu as récupéré les *21 Go*. Passe une commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui affiche l'occupation du volume démarré > et l'espace libre global dans le *Conteneur apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

```
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   121G    72G    47G    61%  879909 9223372036853895898    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Tu as *47 Go* d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur*. Comme mentionné par *Locke* => c'est trop juste. Il faudrait que tu allèges les *72 Go* d'occupation de *Macintosh HD*.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots* rétenteurs d'espace disque

Est-ce que tu obtiens un retour ?


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

Non. Donc je dois faire de la place... J'essaierai de faire via DDE USB je pense. 
Merci pour votre réactivité et vos réponses. 
Bonne continuation à vous!


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Si tu voulais faire de la place dans ton volume de démarrage : supposé que le Système fasse régulièrement dans les *25 Go* => il resterait disons dans les *47 Go* pour tes données personnelles.

- estimes-tu que ça correspond aux fichiers de ton compte ?  ou que tes données restent bien en-deçà de ces *47 Go* ?​
Je te pose cette question pour savoir s'il y aurait une anomalie dans la distribution des fichiers.


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

Non ça correspond.
Par contre j'ai des applications jamais utilisées que je retrouve uniquement dans informations système lorsque je fais gérer le stockage mais je n'arrive pas à les supprimer...


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

Les fichiers avec une page blanche comme logo


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation de dossiers de l'OS)

Poste le retour. Une activation du *SIP* bloquerait partiellement une commande de mesure de la taille des fichiers que j'envisage de te passer.


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

```
Last login: Sat Apr 11 16:28:50 on ttys000
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

*SIP* désactivé : _nil obstat !_

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume de démarrage (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est très lente d'exécution : attends le retour de l'invite de commande : *FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$* en signal de fin.

Poste le tableau obtenu.


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

```
Last login: Sat Apr 11 16:28:50 on ttys000
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
461M    /usr
528M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
 16K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
4,4G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
7,2G    /System
1,0G    /vm
228K    /.fseventsd
6,0G    /private
9,2M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
 26G    /Users
 21G    /Applications
173M    /opt
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Il y a un dossier *vm* (*v*irtual_*m*emory) de 1 Gi = *1,1 Go* créé par erreur (car l'archivage du contexte de la *RAM* s'effectue dans le volume auxiliaire *VM* pour un OS de format *apfs*). Donc dossier supprimable. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo rm -rf /vm
```


qui le supprime (commande muette). Et *1,1 Go* de gagné.

Les dossiers-Système ont une taille tout à fait régulière : rien à gratter de ce côté.

- les dossiers dédiés à l'utilisateur concentrent les autres données --> Applications : 21 Gi = *22,6 Go* & Users (Utilisateurs) : 26 Gi = *28 Go*.​
=> tu penses qu'il y a à supprimer dans les Applications (logiciels tiers) ?


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

J'ai environ 16 Go d'applications que je n'arrive pas à supprimer il y en a 3 et je ne les retrouve que dans informations système lorsque je vais gérer le stockage. lorsque je clique droit je ne peux même pas cliquer sur supprimer. 
Ce sont les applications Dota 2 Rocket League et Brawlhallah


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo du -sh /Ap*/*
```


qui mesure (en *Gi*) les objets de 1er rang du dossier Applications

Poste le retour.


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

```
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ sudo du -sh /Ap*/*
Password:
 17M    /Applications/AdBlock.app
  0B    /Applications/Adobe Creative Cloud
1,1G    /Applications/Adobe Illustrator CC 2017
2,1G    /Applications/Adobe Illustrator CC 2017 21.0.0
1020M    /Applications/Adobe InDesign CC 2015
1,7G    /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CC 2015
7,3M    /Applications/App Store.app
5,3M    /Applications/Automator.app
 26M    /Applications/Books.app
3,0M    /Applications/Calculator.app
 11M    /Applications/Calendar.app
4,9M    /Applications/Chess.app
222M    /Applications/Citra
 11M    /Applications/Contacts.app
528K    /Applications/Dashboard.app
 16M    /Applications/DeSmuME.app
5,1M    /Applications/Decompressor.app
2,0M    /Applications/Dictionary.app
4,8M    /Applications/DiskMaker X 8 for macOS Mojave.app
4,3M    /Applications/FaceTime.app
4,9M    /Applications/File Info Professional.app
195M    /Applications/Firefox.app
9,2M    /Applications/Font Book.app
439M    /Applications/Google Chrome.app
  0B    /Applications/Hewlett-Packard
2,7M    /Applications/Home.app
2,0M    /Applications/Image Capture.app
411M    /Applications/Keynote.app
1,2M    /Applications/Launchpad.app
 11G    /Applications/League of Legends.app
 67M    /Applications/Legends_Of_Runeterra_Installer.exe
 17M    /Applications/MacClean.app
 24M    /Applications/Mail.app
7,7M    /Applications/Maps.app
7,9M    /Applications/Messages.app
808K    /Applications/Mission Control.app
4,3M    /Applications/News.app
7,4M    /Applications/Notes.app
212M    /Applications/Numbers.app
 14M    /Applications/OnyX.app
289M    /Applications/Pages.app
4,0M    /Applications/Photo Booth.app
 23M    /Applications/Photos.app
 31M    /Applications/Preview.app
 12M    /Applications/QuickTime Player.app
4,8M    /Applications/Reminders.app
 20M    /Applications/Safari.app
1,7M    /Applications/Siri.app
246M    /Applications/Skype.app
 20M    /Applications/Stickies.app
800K    /Applications/Stocks.app
5,0M    /Applications/System Preferences.app
200M    /Applications/TeamSpeak 3 Client.app
4,1M    /Applications/TextEdit.app
1,2M    /Applications/Time Machine.app
780M    /Applications/Utilities
131M    /Applications/VLC.app
1,3M    /Applications/VoiceMemos.app
 37M    /Applications/Wacom Tablet.localized
4,0K    /Applications/WacomTablet
8,1M    /Applications/desmume-0-9-11-en-mac.dmg
120M    /Applications/iTunes.app
8,0K    /Applications/logfiles
1,9M    /Applications/mascotte pds.ai
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Tu as ça qui plombe :

```
11G    /Applications/League of Legends.app
```


11 Gi = *11,8 Go* pour League of Legends.app

Est-ce que tu t'en sers ? - sinon je ne vois aucun objet nommé Dota 2 > mais on peut le chercher par son nom.


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

Oui je plaide coupable de geekage intensif... ^^
Le chercher par nom?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x / -iname '*dota*' -print
```


la commande cherche dans le volume démarré => tout objet comportant dans son intitulé le segment *dota* (sans sensibilité à la casse)

Poste le retour (si retour il y a).


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

```
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ sudo find -x / -iname '*dota*' -print
Password:
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/bin/osx64/dota2.app
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/bin/osx64/dota2.app/Contents/MacOS/dota2
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/maps/dota_desert.vpk
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/maps/dota_spring.vpk
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/maps/dota_winter.vpk
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/maps/terrain_previews/dota_winter_preview.vpk
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/maps/terrain_previews/dota_desert_preview.vpk
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/maps/terrain_previews/dota_default_preview.vpk
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/maps/terrain_previews/dota_coloseum_preview.vpk
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/maps/terrain_previews/dota_spring_preview.vpk
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/maps/dota_coloseum.vpk
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/maps/dota_vr.vpk
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/maps/dota.vpk
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/maps/dota_sfm.vpk
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/scripts/vscripts/animation/items/shadowshaman/serpent_ward/dotapit_s3_wild_tempest_wards
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/scripts/vscripts/animation/items/shadowshaman/serpent_ward/dotapit_s3_wild_tempest_wards/dotapit_s3_wild_tempest_wards.lua
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/videos/heroes/npc_dota_hero_abyssal_underlord.webm
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/videos/heroes/npc_dota_hero_zuus.webm
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/fonts/dota_mono_numbers.uifont
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_norwegian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_czech.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_italian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_spanish.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_thai.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_bulgarian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_english.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_polish.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_korean.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_japanese.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_tchinese.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_ukrainian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_german.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_russian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_portuguese.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_romanian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_brazilian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_finnish.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_turkish.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_hungarian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_swedish.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_koreana.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_danish.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_french.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_schinese.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_greek.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/panorama/localization/dota_dutch.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_norwegian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_czech.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_italian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_spanish.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_thai.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_bulgarian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_english.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_polish.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_korean.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_japanese.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_tchinese.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_ukrainian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_german.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_russian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_portuguese.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_romanian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_brazilian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_finnish.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_turkish.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_hungarian.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_swedish.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_koreana.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/flash3/videos/portraits/npc_dota_hero_abyssal_underlord.webm
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/flash3/videos/portraits/npc_dota_hero_zuus.webm
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_danish.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_french.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_schinese.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_greek.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/resource/dota_dutch.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota/dota.fgd
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/steamapps/downloading/570/game/dota_addons
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/userdata/117764220/570/remote/cfg/dotakeys_personal.lst
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam/userdata/117764220/570/remote/scripts/dota_acknowledged_violators.txt
/Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sharedfilelist/com.apple.LSSharedFileList.ApplicationRecentDocuments/com.dota2.sfl
/Users/apple/Library/Saved Application State/com.dota2.savedState
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

En résumé : ça a à voir avec Steam -->

- encore un jeu ?​


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

Oui mais ça je peux l'enlever pas de soucis.

C'est un support ou l'on peut télécharger des jeux en fait steam


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

C'est bien un jeu que tu as installé... https://store.steampowered.com/app/570/Dota_2/ ...et il prend beaucoup de place.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Il s'agit de ressources localisées dans le dossier Application Support de la Bibliothèque Générale de l'OS.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo du -sh /Lib*/Ap*\Sup*/*
```


qui mesure (en *Gi*) les contenus de Application Support

Poste le retour.


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

```
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ sudo du -sh /Lib*/Ap*\Sup*/*
Password:
1,4G    /Library/Application Support/Adobe
4,0K    /Library/Application Support/App Store
 95M    /Library/Application Support/Apple
 84K    /Library/Application Support/ApplePushService
8,0K    /Library/Application Support/CrashReporter
 21M    /Library/Application Support/GarageBand
 25M    /Library/Application Support/Logic
 88K    /Library/Application Support/MICE
4,0K    /Library/Application Support/Macromedia
4,0K    /Library/Application Support/Oracle
372K    /Library/Application Support/ProApps
212K    /Library/Application Support/Script Editor
 57M    /Library/Application Support/Tablet
396K    /Library/Application Support/com.SearchInfoDaemon
 11M    /Library/Application Support/com.adguard.Adguard
 56K    /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC
 13M    /Library/Application Support/iLifeMediaBrowser
 16K    /Library/Application Support/regid.1986-12.com.adobe
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Erreur d'adresse de ma part ! --> il faut chercher dans Application Support de la Bibliothèque d'un compte d'utilisateur intitulé *apple* du répertoire des Utilisateurs (ouf!).

- bon : on lâche la Bibliothèque Générale où il n'y a rien a gratter et on inspecte le répertoire des Utilisateurs où il y a peut-être des surprises...​
Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
```


qui mesure (en *Gi*) les dossiers de comptes dans les Utilisateurs

Poste le retour.


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

```
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ sudo du -sh /Lib*/Ap*\Sup*/*
Password:
1,4G    /Library/Application Support/Adobe
4,0K    /Library/Application Support/App Store
 95M    /Library/Application Support/Apple
 84K    /Library/Application Support/ApplePushService
8,0K    /Library/Application Support/CrashReporter
 21M    /Library/Application Support/GarageBand
 25M    /Library/Application Support/Logic
 88K    /Library/Application Support/MICE
4,0K    /Library/Application Support/Macromedia
4,0K    /Library/Application Support/Oracle
372K    /Library/Application Support/ProApps
212K    /Library/Application Support/Script Editor
 57M    /Library/Application Support/Tablet
396K    /Library/Application Support/com.SearchInfoDaemon
 11M    /Library/Application Support/com.adguard.Adguard
 56K    /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC
 13M    /Library/Application Support/iLifeMediaBrowser
 16K    /Library/Application Support/regid.1986-12.com.adobe
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ sudo du -sh /Users/*
Password:
298M    /Users/Shared
 28G    /Users/apple
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Tu as un nom de compte *Flo* > et le seul dossier de compte substantiel s'intitule *apple*.

- pour mon information (que je me représente la situation) > passe les 2 commandes (copier-coller - séparément) :​

```
diskutil listUsers / | grep -v '.*[\^\_\].*'
dscl . -list /Users home | grep -v '.*[\^\_\].*'
```


la 1ère affiche en correspondance nomcourt (nom du compte) / nom complet => pour les utilisateurs à noms pleins (sans underscore *_* initial)

la 2è affiche en correspondance nomcourt => adresse au dossier d'ouverture de session => pour les mêmes

Poste les retours.


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

```
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ diskutil listUsers / | grep -v '.*[\^\_\].*'
USERS
-----

Disk: disk1s1
Volume: Macintosh HD
Mountpoint: /

UID       Short Name                      Long Name
------------------------------------------------------------------------
-2        nobody                          Unprivileged User
502       Floadmin                        Floadmin admin
501       Flo                             Florent
0         root                            System Administrator
1         daemon                          System Services
```

La seconde est très lente est-ce normal?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Non : la seconde commande devrait passer sans délai.

- tu veux la couper et qu'on interroge l'adresse au dossier d'ouverture de session des 2 utilisateurs principaux (*Flo* & *Floadmin*) par un autre biais ?​


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

Ah non en fait je n'avais pas validé pardon ^^

```
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ dscl . -list /Users home | grep -v '.*[\^\_\].*'
daemon                   /var/root
Flo                      /Users/apple
Floadmin                 /var/users/Floadmin
nobody                   /var/empty
root                     /var/root /private/var/root
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Hé ! hé ! -->

- l'utilisateur à nomcourt *Flo* (= toi) ouvre sa session sur le dossier *apple* des Utilisateurs -->​

```
Flo                      /Users/apple
```


mais il existe un "crypto-utilisateur" = un utilisateur masqué d'affichage à l'écran d'ouverture de session dont le nomcourt est *Floadmin* => qui ouvre sa session sur un dossier *Floadmin* à une localisation graphiquement invisible dans l'OS -->


```
Floadmin                 /var/users/Floadmin
```


il s'ensuit que pour que le "crypto-utilisateur" *Floadmin* puisse ouvrir une session (graphique) > l'affichage d'un menu "*Autre*" doit être présent à l'écran de connexion > qui > choisi > permet à *Floadmin* de renseigner son nom et mot-de-passe.

C'est toi qui a créé ce "crypto-utilisateur" ?

----------

Retour aux mesures. Passe les commandes (séparément) :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/apple/*
sudo du -sh /var/users/Floadmin/*
```


qui mesurent (en *Gi*) les sous-dossiers des 2 dossiers de comptes : *apple* (visible) et *Floadmin* (invisible)

Poste les retours.


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

Non ce n'est pas moi mais j'ai un ami qui s'y connait un peu qui aurait pu faire ça... Rien de sûr

```
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ sudo du -sh /Users/apple/*
Password:
8,0K    /Users/apple/Applications
384K    /Users/apple/Creative Cloud Files
2,0G    /Users/apple/Desktop
2,1M    /Users/apple/Documents
3,6G    /Users/apple/Downloads
348K    /Users/apple/FlCoelembier@gmail.com Creative Cloud Files
 20G    /Users/apple/Library
3,7M    /Users/apple/Movies
 19M    /Users/apple/Music
2,4G    /Users/apple/Pictures
  0B    /Users/apple/Public
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ sudo du -sh /var/users/Floadmin/*
du: /var/users/Floadmin/*: No such file or directory
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Dans le dossier *apple* > tu as une Bibliothèque (invisible) de 20 Gi = *21 Go*.

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo du -sh ~/Lib/*
```


qui mesure (en* Gi*) ses sous-dossiers

Poste le retour.

----------

Alors c'est ton ami qui a créé un "crypto-utilisateur" => lequel n'a manifestement jamais ouvert de session (dossier *Floadmin* vide).


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

```
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ sudo du -sh ~/Lib/*
Password:
du: /Users/apple/Lib/*: No such file or directory
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Je me doutais que cette commande abrégée n'allait pas passer. Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/apple/Lib*/*
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

```
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ sudo du -sh /Users/apple/Lib*/*
Password:
2,8M    /Users/apple/Library/Accounts
1,2M    /Users/apple/Library/Address Book Plug-Ins
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Application Scripts
 17G    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support
 24K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Supporttransition_d3c2bc9cea2642dbd8e7ccce8053997f.ini
208K    /Users/apple/Library/Assistant
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Assistants
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Audio
1,4G    /Users/apple/Library/Caches
5,4M    /Users/apple/Library/Calendars
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/CallServices
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/ColorPickers
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/ColorSync
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Colors
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Compositions
366M    /Users/apple/Library/Containers
4,1M    /Users/apple/Library/Cookies
 64K    /Users/apple/Library/CoreData
 48K    /Users/apple/Library/CoreFollowUp
 68K    /Users/apple/Library/Dictionaries
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Family
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Favorites
 24K    /Users/apple/Library/FileProvider
4,0K    /Users/apple/Library/FontCollections
4,3M    /Users/apple/Library/Fonts
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/GameKit
4,6M    /Users/apple/Library/Google
 42M    /Users/apple/Library/Group Containers
1,8M    /Users/apple/Library/HomeKit
328K    /Users/apple/Library/IdentityServices
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Input Methods
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
 48K    /Users/apple/Library/Keyboard
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Keyboard Layouts
2,1M    /Users/apple/Library/KeyboardServices
 21M    /Users/apple/Library/Keychains
492K    /Users/apple/Library/LanguageModeling
 52K    /Users/apple/Library/LaunchAgents
286M    /Users/apple/Library/Logs
956M    /Users/apple/Library/Mail
 15M    /Users/apple/Library/Messages
 10M    /Users/apple/Library/Metadata
 72M    /Users/apple/Library/Mobile Documents
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/PDF Services
500K    /Users/apple/Library/Passes
 44K    /Users/apple/Library/PersonalizationPortrait
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/PhotoshopCrashes
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/PreferencePanes
167M    /Users/apple/Library/Preferences
1,1M    /Users/apple/Library/Printers
144K    /Users/apple/Library/PubSub
 43M    /Users/apple/Library/Safari
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/SafariSafeBrowsing
536K    /Users/apple/Library/Saved Application State
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Saved Searches
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Screen Savers
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Scripts
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Services
8,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Sharing
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Sounds
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Speech
 40K    /Users/apple/Library/Spelling
 12M    /Users/apple/Library/Suggestions
604K    /Users/apple/Library/SyncedPreferences
4,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Vivox
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/VoiceTrigger
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Voices
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/WebKit
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Workflows
132K    /Users/apple/Library/com.apple.internal.ck
 20K    /Users/apple/Library/hlpramc
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/iMovie
 52K    /Users/apple/Library/iTunes
 12K    /Users/apple/Library/studentd
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

17 Gi = *18,3* dans Application Support. Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/apple/Lib*/App*\Sup*/*
```


qui mesure (en *Gi*) les contenus de Application Support

Poste le retour.


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

```
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ sudo du -sh /Users/apple/Lib*/App*\Sup*/*
756K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/674EA9E1-2ADF-4690-9797-E9E4BFF29D26
 12M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/AddressBook
 72M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Adobe
4,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/AdobeWLCMCache.dat
 15M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Ankama
 92K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/App Store
 76K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Apple
 33M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Blitz
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Blitz-helpers
 12K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/BrawlhallaAir
5,7M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/CEF
 84M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Caches
588K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions
 33M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/CleanMyMac X
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/CleanMyMac X Menu
7,2M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/CloudDocs
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/CoreParsec
240K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/CrashReporter
6,0M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/DeSmuME
4,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/DiskImages
104K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Dock
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Epic
242M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Firefox
8,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Gimp
 79M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Google
 12K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/HP
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Java
5,0M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Knowledge
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/LolClient
 77M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Microsoft
 16K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Microsoft Teams Helper
6,4G    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/MobileSync
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Mozilla
 32K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Mumble
4,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Oracle
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Preview
2,1M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Quick Look
1,3M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Riot Games
304K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Rocket League
432M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Skype
4,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Skype Helper
4,2G    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam
496K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/SyncServices
4,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/T
 20M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/TeamSpeak 3
4,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Teams
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/accountsd
572K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/balena-etcher
4,4G    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/cacaoweb
5,3M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.11219663538516532406
400K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.SearchInfo
 10M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.adguard.Adguard
4,2M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.apple.ProtectedCloudStorage
128K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC
8,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.apple.backgroundtaskmanagementagent
1,5M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sbd
964K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sharedfilelist
380K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight
 20K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight.Shortcuts
152K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.apple.touristd
1,3M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.headupgames.bridgeconstructorfreeversion-mac
4,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.iMobie.MC-Installer
 14M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.imobie.MacClean
4,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.microsoft.teams
8,6M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/com.operasoftware.Opera
528M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/deezer-desktop
 37M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/discord
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/dmd
8,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/iCloud
  0B    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/iLifeMediaBrowser
100K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/icdd
4,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/org.videolan.vlc
6,0M    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/uTorrent
 36K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/unity.Escalation Studios.Eternal Fate
104K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/videosubscriptionsd
4,0K    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/visualboyadvance-m
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Voici -->

```
6,4G    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/MobileSync
4,2G    /Users/apple/Library/Application Support/Steam
```


6,4 Gi = *7 Go* dans MobileSync (sauvegardes de téléphone portable)

4,2 Gi = *4,5 Go* dans Steam

Est-ce que tu veux supprimer ces 2 contenus ?


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

Oui pas de soucis


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Passe les commandes (copier-coller - séparément) :

```
sudo rm -rf /Users/apple/Library/"Application Support"/MobileSync/*
sudo rm -rf /Users/apple/Library/"Application Support"/Steam
df -H /
```


qui suppriment : les contenus de MobileSync (mais pas le dossier parent) puis le dossier Steam (commandes muettes) > et mesurent l'occupation du volume démarré (et l'espace libre global dans le *Conteneur apfs*)

Poste le retour.

[Je fais une pause. Je reviendrai plus tard aux nouvuelles dans ce fil.]


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

Pas de problèmes bonne pause!


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

```
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   121G    64G    55G    54%  866109 9223372036853909698    0%   /
FloppyBook-Air-de-Floppy:~ Flo$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Tu as *55 Go* d'espace libre -->

- tu pourrais demander à l'Assistant BootCamp de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *40 Go* et y installer Windows.​


----------



## Brosta (11 Avril 2020)

Ok merci pour tout! C'est super ce que vous faites énorme merci pour votre patience et vos précisions. Bonne continuation.


----------



## Chelmehdy (13 Avril 2020)

Salut, merci pour tout ce que tu fais macomaniac

J'en appelle à votre aide.
Je cherche à installer windows 10 (iso recuperé du site microsoft) via bootcamp
Je suis allé jusqu'a formater le disque et réinstaller Mac os el capitan et réessayer mais le problème persiste (Voir pj)



```
Last login: Mon Apr 13 22:07:30 on console

MacBook-Air-de-Amelie:~ Amelie$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Sans titre              120.5 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre             +120.1 GB   disk1

                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                 665C84E9-C308-4D26-9DF9-4DB365101AE7

                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk3

MacBook-Air-de-Amelie:~ Amelie$ df -H /

Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk1   120G    25G    95G    21% 6166523 23155203   21%   /

MacBook-Air-de-Amelie:~ Amelie$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +



WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss

or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your

typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.



To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.



Password:

Sorry, try again.

Password:

  0B    /.DS_Store

  0B    /.file

224K    /.fseventsd

 80M    /.Spotlight-V100

  0B    /.Trashes

  0B    /.vol

1,0G    /Applications

2,5M    /bin

  0B    /cores

4,5K    /dev

4,0K    /etc

1,0K    /home

4,0K    /installer.failurerequests

3,8G    /Library

1,0K    /net

  0B    /Network

2,1G    /private

1,0M    /sbin

4,9G    /System

4,0K    /tmp

 10G    /Users

397M    /usr

4,0K    /var

4,0K    /Volumes
```


J'ai bien sur supprimé les deux partitions ( CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR et Boot Camp) crées après l'erreur 



Pouvez vous m'aider ?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Chelmehdy (13 Avril 2020)

@macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir *Chelmehdy*

Belle présentation des informations !

- il y a *25 Go* de blocs occupés pour le volume *Sans titre*. Et je comptabilise 22,2 Gi = *24 Go* de fichiers catalogués. On va dire que c'est pareil.​
L'Assistant BootCamp ne fait pas de difficulté à créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* ? - ni inversement à la supprimer et à récupérer son espace ?


----------



## Chelmehdy (13 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,

1. L'assistant bootcamp n'a aucune difficulté pour créer la partition 

2.Pour la supprimer et récuperer son espace, après l'erreur de stockage insuffisant sur le disque, il indique récupérer l'espace de partition 
Dans mon disque utility apparait ensuite sous la partition perso : CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR(image iso win 10 64bit) et Boot Camp en grisé mais qui disparaissent après redémarrage, sans modification de l'espace

merci


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2020)

Ce sont des images-disques montées.

- le message d'erreur dont tu avais posté la capture : il intervient à la configuration d'une clé d'installation ?​


----------



## Chelmehdy (13 Avril 2020)

Le message d'erreur apparait juste après l'étape du partitionnement, la jauge de chargement indique : 'enregistrement du logiciel de prise en charge de windows' et c'est à ce moment la que l'erreur apparait 


Ouverture bootcamp -> selection de l'iso et attribution de l'espace pour la partition windows -> lancement de l'action -> erreur


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2020)

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un problème d'installation de Windows (et pas de partitionnement) : question sur laquelle je suis incompétent (je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'installe pas).

- il va falloir que tu attendes la venue de *Locke* dans ce fil (c'est lui qui s'y connaît en matière d'installation de Windows).​


----------



## Chelmehdy (13 Avril 2020)

D'accord merci beaucoup

@Locke


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2020)

@Chelmehdy
Il faut indiquer quel est le modèle exact de ton MBA. Quel est le retour du Terminal avec cette commande...

```
sysctl hw.model
```
…tu valides avec la touche Entrée et tu donnes le résultat.

De plus, fais une copie écran de la fenêtre d'Assistant Boot Camp, surtout celle ou est mentionnée l'utilisation du fichier .iso.


----------



## LessyMat (15 Avril 2020)

Salut à tous
voila, j'essaie d'installer windows sur mon mac via bootcamp


quand j'utilise bootcamp, il me dit direct :
*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.
Le disque doit comporter au moins 42 Go d’espace libre.

j'ai présentement 49,8 go d'espace libre sur 121 go
aidez-moi svp*


----------



## LessyMat (15 Avril 2020)

Salut Macomaniac
voila, j'essaie d'installer windows sur mon mac via bootcamp

quand j'utilise bootcamp, il me dit direct :
*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.
Le disque doit comporter au moins 40 Go d’espace libre. jai un disque de 121 go avec 50 go de libre. jai essayé les étapes du forum avec les commande. Bootcamp avait marché et j'avais pu choisir ma partition. Cependant, durant le télechargement la partition n'a pas pu etre faite. Dès lors, j'essaye de suivre les étapes et Bootcamp répète toujours le meme message et je n'arrive meme plus à l'étape des partitions. aidez-moi svp.*


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *LessyMat*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.

[Note : n'écris pas en gras continu.]


----------



## LessyMat (15 Avril 2020)

```
Last login: Tue Apr 14 20:39:25 on ttys000
macuser@MacBook-Pro-de-mac ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD – données  58.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5

macuser@MacBook-Pro-de-mac ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

Je vois que le volume-Données a *58,1 Go* d'occupation + *11,1 Go* pour le volume-Système + *1,7 Go* des volumes auxiliaires =* 70,9 Go *d'occupation globale d'un *Conteneur apfs* de *121 Go* => *50,1 Go* d'espace libre.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 90g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande instruit une réduction modeste du *Conteneur* à *90 Go* > crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* d'environ *30 Go* en *FAT-32* > réaffiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. En effet > en cas de blocage => la raison de l'échec se trouvera alléguée à un point donné.


----------



## LessyMat (15 Avril 2020)

j’ai réussi finalement en augmentant l’espace libre à 60 go  et j’ai pu installer Windows 10 a l’instant même, je te remercie infiniment macomaniac.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Locke (15 Avril 2020)

LessyMat a dit:


> j’ai réussi finalement en augmentant l’espace libre à 60 go et j’ai pu installer Windows 10 a l’instant même, je te remercie infiniment macomaniac.


Combien reste-t-il d'espace disponible pour macOS ? Il y a un grand mystère que j'aimerais connaître, tu as 70 Go d'occupés, 121-70=51 Go restants ! Par quel miracle as-tu pu réserver une taille de 60 Go ?


----------



## aldeno (15 Avril 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Tout d'abord merci pour le temps que tu passes à aider tous ces utilisateurs débutants ou moins expérimentés !

J'ai remis en route mon vieil iMac histoire de profiter du confinement. Je souhaite partitionner mon DD pour avoir un Windows 10 dessus, mais j'ai le fameux message "L'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque".

J'utilise une clé USB 32GB et un DD externe de 256GB pour l'opération avec Boot Camp.

Voici mes informations de base :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            306.5 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk5
```


----------



## Oberjin (15 Avril 2020)

LessyMat a dit:


> j’ai réussi finalement en augmentant l’espace libre à 60 go  et j’ai pu installer Windows 10 a l’instant même, je te remercie infiniment macomaniac.



Ton windows fonctionne ? tu as tous les pilotes d'installer ? 
Car j'arrive à installer windows, mais aucun pilote n'est installé dessus


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *aldeno*

Tu as un Fusion Drive qui donne lieu à un *Conteneur apfs* collectif de *+1,1 To*. Avec dans les *309 Go* d'occupation de blocs. Ce qui théoriquement laisse une marge énorme.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots*. Instantanés *apfs* archivant des états passés du volume => il verrouillent comme occupés tous les blocs porteurs des écritures des fichiers imagés. Même si des tas de ces fichiers se trouvent ensuite supprimés (càd. désindexés du catalogue des fichiers) => les blocs ne s'en trouvent pas libérés (ce qui crée un espace occupé fantôme). Pour peu que des blocs verrouillés se baladent en queue d'espace du *Conteneur* => ils bloquent la possibilité d'y dégager une bande continue de blocs libres pour permettre un repartitionnement.

Poste le retour.


----------



## aldeno (15 Avril 2020)

Merci pour le coup de main, voici le résultat de la commande :


```
iMac-de-familydenomme:~ familydenomme$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots
Usage: tmutil listlocalsnapshots <mount_point>
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

Tu as oublié la barre */* finale dans la commande. Cette */* désigne par convention le point de montage du volume actuellement démarré. Repasse la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## aldeno (15 Avril 2020)

en fait cela ne fait rien :


```
iMac-de-familydenomme:~ familydenomme$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots
Usage: tmutil listlocalsnapshots <mount_point>
iMac-de-familydenomme:~ familydenomme$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
iMac-de-familydenomme:~ familydenomme$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

Pas de *snapshots* alors.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *800 Go* > crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *300 Go* en format *FAT-32* > réaffiche le tableau des disques.  Un redimensionnement non destructeur comme ici peut prendre du temps.

Poste le retour complet de la commande. S'il y a un blocage > sa raison sera mentionnée.


----------



## aldeno (15 Avril 2020)

effectivement cela pris du temps 


```
iMac-de-familydenomme:~ familydenomme$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 321 118 199 808 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 678 876 930 048 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 316 372 037 632 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.241.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.241.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.241.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.241.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 999 995 129 856 to 678 876 930 048 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s3: 627028416 sectors in 9797319 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=1326342144 drv=0x80 bsec=627181568 bspf=76544 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         678.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                321.1 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +800.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            306.5 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk5

iMac-de-familydenomme:~ familydenomme$
```


----------



## aldeno (15 Avril 2020)

Macomaniac,

Je viens de relancer l'assistant Boot Camp, toujours bloqué au stade du lancement "l'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque".


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

Le partitionnement manuel avait réussi. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContianer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneura apfs* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## aldeno (15 Avril 2020)

OK, on progresse donc  !


```
iMac-de-familydenomme:~ familydenomme$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContianer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk1s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
diskutil: did not recognize APFS verb "resizeContianer"; type "diskutil apfs" for a list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         678.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +800.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            306.6 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              250.1 GB   disk3s1

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk5

iMac-de-familydenomme:~ familydenomme$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

J'avais mal orthographié *resizeContainer* en *resizeContianer* . Passe la commande correctrice :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


poste le retour.


----------



## aldeno (15 Avril 2020)

pas de soucis... je ne l'avais pas détectée ! 


```
iMac-de-familydenomme:~ familydenomme$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 321 118 199 808 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.241.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.241.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.241.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.241.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 678 876 930 048 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            306.6 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              250.1 GB   disk3s1

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk5
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

Tu as récupéré la taille initiale du *Container*. Je ne vois pas de problème de redimensionnement.

- tu n'as qu'à relancer l'Assistant BootCamp et voir ce qui se passe.​


----------



## aldeno (15 Avril 2020)

toujours le même message malheureusement...


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

Redémarre une fois et retente.


----------



## aldeno (15 Avril 2020)

Macomaniac,

J'ai redémarré le MAC et ressayé la procédure avec l'assistant Bootcamp... même résultat avec le même message d'erreur à la moitié de l'installation.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2020)

J'ai eu récemment un cas comme le tien et rien n'y a fait : même pas la création d'un volume dans le *Conteneur apfs* pour y installer un OS antérieur et tester un Assistant BootCamp d'un autre âge.

- rien n'y a fait sinon pour l'intéressé de renoncer à son intention. Intention de lénifier son ennui du confinement en envisageant de jouer à des jeux dans un OS Windows dûment installé dans un volume *BOOTCAMP*. Solution _cartésienne_ consistant à : «Changer mes désirs plutôt que l'ordre des choses». Je crains de n'avoir à te proposer que ce règlement philosophique du problème.​


----------



## aldeno (16 Avril 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Personnellement je suis plus adepte des jeux de plateaux experts mais en l’occurrence  l'opération Bootcamp était destinée à mon fils qui se met au montage vidéo et au codage sans rien connaître à l'environnement OS.

Merci en tout cas pour le temps passé sur mon cas, sympa d'avoir des personnes qui tentent d'aider les autres !

Bonne journée confinée


----------



## dahlia 36 (27 Avril 2020)

Même problemes, MACOMANIAC Puis-je solliciter ton aide?

je souhaiterais le mettre sur le disque dur externe,  j 'ai beau bidouiller de partout rien n 'y fait j 'ai de l éspace partout mais l'ordi ne veux pas aller plus loin sur boot camp pour cause d'espace insufisant.


Last login: Mon Apr 27 00:00:06 on ttys000
pc6:~ thomasseguineau$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Untitled                386.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              1.0 TB     disk2s1

pc6:~ thomasseguineau$

*Note de la modération :* on n'écrit pas en majuscules, de plus les résultats du Terminal doivent se mettre entre des balises </> Bloc de code et pour ce faire, tu as toutes les indications dans les 34 pages de ce message.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *dahlia*

Tu as a priori dans les *112 Go* d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs*. Il est facile de vérifier si quelque chose cloche. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 429g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *429 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32* d'environ *70 Go* > puis affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
Si quelque chose coince => le motif sera mentionné nommément.


----------



## dahlia 36 (27 Avril 2020)

Last login: Mon Apr 27 09:29:41 on ttys000
pc6:~ thomasseguineau$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 429g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 70,898,106,368 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 428,999,999,488 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499,898,105,856 bytes
Error: -69531: There is not enough free space in the APFS Container for this operation due to APFS limits or APFS tidemarks (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Untitled                386.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              1.0 TB     disk2s1

pc6:~ thomasseguineau$


----------



## dahlia 36 (27 Avril 2020)

je precise que je souhaite le mettre sur le disque dur externe. 

Encore merci de ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

Ne poste pas l'affichage en mode brut > mais fait ton coller dans un Bloc de code par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
----------

Si tu ne souhaites pas installer Windows sur ton disque interne > mais sur ton DDE de *1 To* => alors je ne suis pas compétent à ce sujet (je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'installe pas). Il va falloir que tu attendes la venue de *Locke* dans ce fil.


----------



## dahlia 36 (27 Avril 2020)

si je le met sur mon ordi y a t'il un risque de perdre des données?

bonjour locke on m'a dit de m 'adresser a toi pour regler le probleme d'espace indisponible pour avoir windows avec boot camp.

En effet je tente de le mettre sur mon disque dur externe.

Merci pour ton aide.

je vasi egalement pauser la question a locke. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

Bonjour macomaniac je voulais savoir si vous pouviez m'aider cela fait maintenant 1 heure que je cherche des réponses au problème de stockage sur le disque 

```
Last login: Mon Apr 27 10:55:52 on ttys000
You have new mail.
MacBook-Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            194.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   195G    53G    79%  654995 9223372036854120812    0%   /
MacBook-Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /

find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/ct/3wk7zy2964x0x2mnn_nxtz_h0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/ct/3wk7zy2964x0x2mnn_nxtz_h0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/ct/3wk7zy2964x0x2mnn_nxtz_h0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/ct/3wk7zy2964x0x2mnn_nxtz_h0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/ct/3wk7zy2964x0x2mnn_nxtz_h0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/ct/3wk7zy2964x0x2mnn_nxtz_h0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
1,0K    /home
742M    /usr
456M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
 20K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
2,9G    /Library
7,9G    /System
1,0G    /vm
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
5,6M    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/ct/3wk7zy2964x0x2mnn_nxtz_h0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/ct/3wk7zy2964x0x2mnn_nxtz_h0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/ct/3wk7zy2964x0x2mnn_nxtz_h0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/ct/3wk7zy2964x0x2mnn_nxtz_h0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/ct/3wk7zy2964x0x2mnn_nxtz_h0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/ct/3wk7zy2964x0x2mnn_nxtz_h0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
2,9G    /private
6,2M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
162G    /Users
2,3G    /Applications
154M    /opt
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
MacBook-Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


----------



## dahlia 36 (27 Avril 2020)

c'est bon je te les partager ci dessous.


```
Last login: Mon Apr 27 09:29:41 on ttys000
pc6:~ thomasseguineau$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 429g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 70,898,106,368 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 428,999,999,488 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499,898,105,856 bytes
Error: -69531: There is not enough free space in the APFS Container for this operation due to APFS limits or APFS tidemarks (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Untitled                386.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              1.0 TB     disk2s1

pc6:~ thomasseguineau$
```


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2020)

dahlia 36 a dit:


> je precise que je souhaite le mettre sur le disque dur externe.


Eh bien, tu vas avoir une grosse lecture à faire... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...et c'est bien épinglé en tête de cette section.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *gazon*

Les mentions d'« *operation not permitted* » proviennent de l'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurité).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


qui mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume de démarrage (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés).

Poste le tableau qui aura la concision voulue cette fois..


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

voila ce que j'obtiens 

```
Last login: Mon Apr 27 15:54:02 on ttys000
You have new mail.
Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
1,0K    /home
742M    /usr
622M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
 20K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
2,9G    /Library
7,8G    /System
1,0G    /vm
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
4,0K    /.fseventsd
3,0G    /private
6,2M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
162G    /Users
2,3G    /Applications
154M    /opt
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

Il y a *194 Go* de blocs occupés pour le volume *Macintosh HD*. En regard : je comptabilise 178,5 Gi = *192 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Une différence minime qui ne mérite pas une enquête. Surtout qu'aucun *snapshot* n'a été détecté.

Les fichiers peuvent se répartir ainsi :

- fichiers dédiés à l'utilisateur : *162 Gi* Users + *2,3 Gi* Applications => *164,3 Gi* = *176,5 Go*​​- fichiers du Système strict : le reste soit *194 Go* - *176,5 Go* = *17,5 Go*​
Le Système au sens strict a donc une taille tout à fait minimaliste. Mais le panneau *Stockage* use d'une notion "étendue" de Système qui additionne aux fichiers du Système strict => ceux de la Bibliothèque (invisible par défaut) du compte de l'utilisateur.

=> c'est peut-être le problème dans ton cas. Estimes-tu ne pas avoir pour 162 Gi = *174 Go* de données personnelles (= taille globale du dossier des Utilisateurs) ?​


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

oui en effet je pense avoir moins que 162 Gi


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

Alors on enquête. Passe les 2 commandes (copier-coller - l'une après l'autre) :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
sudo du -sh ~/*
```


qui mesurent (en *Gi*) les dossiers de comptes dans les Utilisateurs > puis les sous-dossiers de ton dossier de compte *alexis*

Poste les retours.


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

```
Last login: Mon Apr 27 15:54:58 on ttys000
You have new mail.
Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$ sudo du -sh /Users/*
Password:
8,0K    /Users/Shared
162G    /Users/alexis
Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$ sudo du -sh ~/*
372K    /Users/alexis/Applications
2,2M    /Users/alexis/BrawlhallaReplays
388K    /Users/alexis/Creative Cloud Files
 75M    /Users/alexis/Desktop
1,2M    /Users/alexis/Documents
9,4M    /Users/alexis/Downloads
 53G    /Users/alexis/Library
396K    /Users/alexis/MEGAsync
  0B    /Users/alexis/MEGAsync Downloads
  0B    /Users/alexis/Movies
1,9M    /Users/alexis/Music
  0B    /Users/alexis/Parallels
4,3G    /Users/alexis/Pictures
  0B    /Users/alexis/Public
4,0K    /Users/alexis/iBackupBot
8,0K    /Users/alexis/mctmp
Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

Le dossier *Alexis* totalise les 162 Gi = *174 Go*.

- *mais !* si la mesure des sous-dossiers de ce compte fait bien ressortir une Bibliothèque de 53 Gi = *57 Go* > je ne comptabilise que 4,3 Gi = *4,6 Go* en plus dans le dossier Images. Tout le reste étant vide. On obtient donc *61,6 Go* de fichiers alors que la taille en fichiers du dossier global *alexis* est estimée à *174 Go*. Il y a donc *174 Go* - *61,6 Go* => *112,4 Go* de fichiers qui échappent aux radars.​
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x ~ -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du dossier *alexis* (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). En somme : elle introduit une scrutation supplémentaire d'objets cachés.

Poste le retour.


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

voici ce que j'obtient 

```
Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$ sudo find -x ~ -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
4,0K    /Users/alexis/.config
1,9M    /Users/alexis/Music
104G    /Users/alexis/.wine
 16K    /Users/alexis/.DS_Store
4,0K    /Users/alexis/.CFUserTextEncoding
2,2M    /Users/alexis/BrawlhallaReplays
276K    /Users/alexis/.local
388K    /Users/alexis/Creative Cloud Files
4,3G    /Users/alexis/Pictures
8,0K    /Users/alexis/mctmp
 75M    /Users/alexis/Desktop
 53G    /Users/alexis/Library
8,0K    /Users/alexis/.oracle_jre_usage
  0B    /Users/alexis/Parallels
4,0K    /Users/alexis/.cups
 80K    /Users/alexis/.bash_sessions
  0B    /Users/alexis/Public
  0B    /Users/alexis/Movies
372K    /Users/alexis/Applications
396K    /Users/alexis/MEGAsync
  0B    /Users/alexis/.Trash
  0B    /Users/alexis/MEGAsync Downloads
1,2M    /Users/alexis/Documents
9,4M    /Users/alexis/Downloads
140M    /Users/alexis/.cache
4,0K    /Users/alexis/iBackupBot
4,0K    /Users/alexis/.bash_history
Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

Hé ! hé ! -->

```
104G    /Users/alexis/.wine
```


un dossier invisible *.wine* fait 104 Gi = *112 Go*. Les Go disparus.

D'accord pour la suppression de ce dossier ?


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

oui de toute il n'y a que ça a faire je crois


----------



## dahlia 36 (27 Avril 2020)

bonjour macomaniac je te partage la ligne de code.


```
Last login: Mon Apr 27 09:29:41 on ttys000
pc6:~ thomasseguineau$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 429g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 70,898,106,368 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 428,999,999,488 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499,898,105,856 bytes
Error: -69531: There is not enough free space in the APFS Container for this operation due to APFS limits or APFS tidemarks (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Untitled                386.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              1.0 TB     disk2s1

pc6:~ thomasseguineau$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

@ *gazon*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo rm -rf ~/.wine
```


qui supprime le dossier *.wine*. Commande muette si elle passe.

Cela fait > passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/*
```


qui mesure les sous-dossiers de la Bibliothèque du compte *alexis*

Poste le retour.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

@ *dahlia*

Comme tu déclarais vouloir installer Windows sur un DDE USB => j'avais abandonné la problématique du repartitionnement du *Conteneur apfs* du disque interne.

- est-ce qu'elle revient à l'ordre du jour ?​


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

et voila

```
Last login: Mon Apr 27 16:51:58 on ttys000
You have new mail.
Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$ sudo rm -rf ~/.wine
Password:
Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$ sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/*
8,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/3f66D
4,3M    /Users/alexis/Library/Accounts
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Scripts
 51G    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support
8,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/ApplicationContents
 16K    /Users/alexis/Library/ApplicationSupport
8,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/ApplicationaContents
200K    /Users/alexis/Library/Assistant
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Assistants
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Audio
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/BlueStacks
1,1G    /Users/alexis/Library/Caches
1,4M    /Users/alexis/Library/Calendars
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/CallServices
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/ColorPickers
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Colors
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Compositions
122M    /Users/alexis/Library/Containers
272K    /Users/alexis/Library/Cookies
308K    /Users/alexis/Library/CoreAudit
576K    /Users/alexis/Library/CoreFollowUp
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/DES
 20K    /Users/alexis/Library/DataSave
 44K    /Users/alexis/Library/Dictionaries
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Family
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Favorites
 24K    /Users/alexis/Library/FileProvider
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/FontCollections
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Fonts
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/GameKit
4,6M    /Users/alexis/Library/Google
480K    /Users/alexis/Library/Group Containers
292K    /Users/alexis/Library/IdentityServices
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Input Methods
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
 48K    /Users/alexis/Library/Keyboard
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Keyboard Layouts
2,1M    /Users/alexis/Library/KeyboardServices
 11M    /Users/alexis/Library/Keychains
252K    /Users/alexis/Library/LanguageModeling
 48K    /Users/alexis/Library/LaunchAgents
641M    /Users/alexis/Library/Logs
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/MacInstallEe
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/MacInstallPall
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/MacInstallPall4
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/MacInstallPallc
121M    /Users/alexis/Library/Mail
168M    /Users/alexis/Library/Messages
7,3M    /Users/alexis/Library/Metadata
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Mobile Documents
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Parallels
228K    /Users/alexis/Library/Passes
112K    /Users/alexis/Library/Personas
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/PhotoshopCrashes
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/PreferencePanes
6,6M    /Users/alexis/Library/Preferences
248K    /Users/alexis/Library/Printers
200K    /Users/alexis/Library/PubSub
8,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Roblox
153M    /Users/alexis/Library/Safari
272K    /Users/alexis/Library/Safari Shared Data
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/SafariSafeBrowsing
880K    /Users/alexis/Library/Saved Application State
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Screen Savers
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Services
8,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Sharing
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Sounds
 12K    /Users/alexis/Library/Spelling
 14M    /Users/alexis/Library/Suggestions
504K    /Users/alexis/Library/SyncedPreferences
 29M    /Users/alexis/Library/SystemExtr
 32K    /Users/alexis/Library/Teletype.it
2,0M    /Users/alexis/Library/UpdateMac
2,2M    /Users/alexis/Library/UpdatesMac
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Voices
1,2M    /Users/alexis/Library/WebKit
 44K    /Users/alexis/Library/com.apple.internal.ck
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/iMovie
 12K    /Users/alexis/Library/iTunes
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/instance
 24K    /Users/alexis/Library/unpicketed-Iriartea
 11M    /Users/alexis/Library/utilityData
 28K    /Users/alexis/Library/viceregally.er
Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$
```


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

c'est tout bon merci beaucoup


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

@ *gazon*

C'est là -->

```
51G    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support
```


Application Support : 51 Gi = *55 Go*

Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/Ap*\Sup*/*
```


la commande mesure (en *Gi*) les contenus de Application Support

Poste le retour.


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

quel repartition conseillé vous pour le conteneur APFS


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

@ *gazon*

Passe la commande finale de mon dernier message :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/Ap*\Sup*/*
```


et poste le retour.

Note : une conversation avec *dahlia* s'est intercalée au message #690. N'en tiens pas compte en ce qui te concerne.


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

```
Password:
8,3M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/AddressBook
 29M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/Adobe
778M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/Andy
132K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/App Store
 16K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/BrawlhallaAir
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/CEF
 72K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/CloudDocs
148K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/CrashReporter
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/DiskImages
 52K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/Dock
752K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/GIMP
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/GeoGebra 5
 90M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/Google
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/HP
4,8M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/Knowledge
 20M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/Mega Limited
7,0G    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/MobileSync
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/Netease
224K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/Nox App Player
411M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/OpenEmu
744K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/Quick Look
197M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/Rules of Survival
2,3G    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/Steam
472K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/SyncServices
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/VMware Fusion
1,4M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/VMware Fusion Applications Menu
148K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/Windscribe
 39G    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/World of Tanks
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/accountsd
2,5M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/com.apple.ProtectedCloudStorage
 56K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC
 12K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/com.apple.backgroundtaskmanagementagent
1,1M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sbd
168K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sharedfilelist
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight.Shortcuts
1,9M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/com.apple.touristd
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/com.kairos.duetMac
8,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/com.snaphack.Snap-Hack-OSX
 48K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/com.snaphack.Snap_Hack_OSX
219M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/discord
8,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/iCloud
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/iLifeMediaBrowser
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/icdd
992M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/minecraft
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/mixpanel-b23e89f7bfb31077ff70c93adb1bac7b-events.plist
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/mixpanel-b23e89f7bfb31077ff70c93adb1bac7b-people.plist
4,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/mixpanel-b23e89f7bfb31077ff70c93adb1bac7b-properties.plist
  0B    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/org.openemu.OEXPCCAgent.Agents
 12M    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/uTorrent Web
8,0K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/unity.8floor.Business Tour
104K    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/videosubscriptionsd
 16K    /Users/alexis/Library/ApplicationSupport/ApplicationContent
Air-de-Alexis:~ alexis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

@ *gazon*

C'est là -->

```
7,0G    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/MobileSync
39G    /Users/alexis/Library/Application Support/World of Tanks
```


MobileSync : 7 Gi = *7,5 Go* (sauvegardes de téléphone portable)
World of Tanks : 39 Gi = *42 Go* (ressources d'un jeu ?)

Qu'est-ce que tu décides à propos de ces dossiers ?


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

le dossier world of tanks oui


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

D'accord pour le supprimer - tu veux dire ?


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

oui c'es ca


----------



## Findor (27 Avril 2020)

*gazon

macomaniac* est en pause. Je ne fouinerais pas mon nez dans ce sujet > mais je peut "_*m'en occuper*_" le temps que *macomaniac* revienne (fait comme-ci j'était *macomaniac* ) > passe la commande :

```
sudo rm -rf /Users/alexis/Library/"Application Support"/"World of Tanks"
```

qui supprime le dossier *World of Tanks*
si elle passe sans retour > c'est qu'elle a été effectué avec succès
=> est-ce bien le cas ?


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

c'est tout bon mac macomaniac remplaçant


----------



## dahlia 36 (27 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Eh bien, tu vas avoir une grosse lecture à faire... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...et c'est bien épinglé en tête de cette section.


 
Merci beaucoup  j 'ai lu et en effet on ne lit pas toujours les manuel triste monde.  je vais voir avec macomaniac si je peux le faire sur mon mac sans perdre mes donnees.

a+


----------



## dahlia 36 (27 Avril 2020)

Bonjour FINDOR peux tu m 'aider ?


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

que conseiller vous de choisir ici ?


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2020)

dahlia 36 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup j 'ai lu et en effet on ne lit pas toujours les manuel triste monde. je vais voir avec macomaniac si je peux le faire sur mon mac sans perdre mes donnees.


Si tu prends le temps de lire et relire le tutoriel, l'installation de Windows se fera intégralement dans un disque dur USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt, ce sera complètement indépendant du disque dur interne. C'est mal expliqué, mal rédigé ?


----------



## Findor (27 Avril 2020)

Ah ! J'avais pas vue qu'il géré deux sujet en même temps  !

*@ gazon*

Je ne sais pas : *40 Go* est la taille basique pour installer Windows > mais je n'ai pas d'expérience en ce sujet (pour la *taille idéale*) > *Locke* peut te renseigner sur tout et n'importe quoi concernant Windows sur Mac.


----------



## Findor (27 Avril 2020)

*@ dahlia*

Comment puis-je t'aider ? - un résumé du sujet (te concernant) me serais utile.


----------



## gazon (27 Avril 2020)

@Findor merci beaucoup pour tes conseils 

@Locke que conseille tu pour le stockage a alloue


----------



## dahlia 36 (27 Avril 2020)

Bonjour Findor et merci de m 'aider,  je souhaite avoir un interface windows sur mon MAC BOOK PRO 2013 15"retina via bootcamp, pour pouvoir acceder au jeux de steam de windows.

J'ai deja telecharger un iso de windows 7 ( j 'espere ca suffira ). enfun bref comme beaucoup d'autre mon problème est que boot camp me dit que l 'espace est insuffisant je te partage ce que le terminal me dit.

Dit moi que puis- je faire? et vais- je perdre mes donnée lors de la creation du windows sur mon MAC BOOK PRO

PS: je comptait le faire via un disque dur externe 1 Tera mais "LOCKE"m'a montré une autre methode et je veux voir si le faire via mon ordi est moin compliqué. 



```
Last login: Mon Apr 27 09:29:41 on ttys000
pc6:~ thomasseguineau$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 429g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 70,898,106,368 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 428,999,999,488 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499,898,105,856 bytes
Error: -69531: There is not enough free space in the APFS Container for this operation due to APFS limits or APFS tidemarks (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Untitled                386.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              1.0 TB     disk2s1

pc6:~ thomasseguineau$
```


----------



## dahlia 36 (27 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu prends le temps de lire et relire le tutoriel, l'installation de Windows se fera intégralement dans un disque dur USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt, ce sera complètement indépendant du disque dur interne. C'est mal expliqué, mal rédigé ?




Non pas du tout.


----------



## Findor (27 Avril 2020)

*@ dahlia*

Passe la commande :

```
df -h
```

qui affiche l'espace occupé & disponible de tous les disques
Poste le retour.


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2020)

gazon a dit:


> @Locke que conseille tu pour le stockage a alloue


Relis le tutoriel jusqu'au bout, car il y a des réponses. Sinon, je vais faire court, on ne pas peut faire une partition en attribuant une taille, il faut utiliser l'intégralité d'un disque dur USB. Donc un disque dur de 256/512 Go seront suffisants.


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2020)

dahlia 36 a dit:


> J'ai deja telecharger un iso de windows 7 ( j 'espere ca suffira ).


Windows 7 est périmé ! De plus, pour télécharger un fichier .iso officiel de Windows 7 il faut un n° de licence... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows7


dahlia 36 a dit:


> Bonjour Findor et merci de m 'aider, je souhaite avoir un interface windows sur mon MAC BOOK PRO 2013 15"retina via bootcamp, pour pouvoir acceder au jeux de steam de windows.


A quoi bon vouloir faire des modifications alors que ton disque dur est en parfait état ?


dahlia 36 a dit:


> Dit moi que puis- je faire? et vais- je perdre mes donnée lors de la creation du windows sur mon MAC BOOK PRO


J'ai l'impression que le tutoriel ne sert rien ainsi que mes réponses...


Locke a dit:


> Si tu prends le temps de lire et relire le tutoriel, l'installation de Windows se fera intégralement dans un disque dur USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt, ce sera complètement indépendant du disque dur interne. C'est mal expliqué, mal rédigé ?


...tu as bien lu le tutoriel, tu as regardé la vidéo ? Vu tes questions, j'ai un gros doute.


dahlia 36 a dit:


> PS: je comptait le faire via un disque dur externe 1 Tera mais "LOCKE"m'a montré une autre methode et je veux voir si le faire via mon ordi est moin compliqué.


Pour moi, il se confirme que dès lors qu'un problème survient dans la création de la partition temporaire que tentes de créer Assistant Boot Camp, que ce problème devient récurrent. Certes, certains utilisateurs comme toi rencontrent un problème, mais pour nous, comme vous ne nous dites jamais tout ce que avez fait comme manipulations diverses, c'est mission impossible pour vous dépanner.

Ce qui est sûr, si tu fais une installation propre _(clean install)_ incluant le formatage du disque dur interne et que dans la foulée tu installes une version de Windows, qu'elle se fera sans aucun problème. A force de manipulations, avec Utiltaire de disque, via le Terminal, on finit pas corrompre des fichiers système et le EFI boot de démarrage.


----------



## dahlia 36 (27 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Windows 7 est périmé ! De plus, pour télécharger un fichier .iso officiel de Windows 7 il faut un n° de licence... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows7
> 
> A quoi bon vouloir faire des modifications alors que ton disque dur est en parfait état ?
> 
> ...


Pardon je voulais dire que oui il est utile je cherchais juste a savoir si le faire sur mon disque dur interne est risqué ou non plutot que d útiliser mon disque dur externe.


----------



## dahlia 36 (27 Avril 2020)

@Findor

Navré je viens de realiser que c'est en anglais ˆˆ', desoler.



```
Last login: Mon Apr 27 09:29:41 on ttys000
pc6:~ thomasseguineau$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 429g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 70,898,106,368 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 428,999,999,488 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499,898,105,856 bytes
Error: -69531: There is not enough free space in the APFS Container for this operation due to APFS limits or APFS tidemarks (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Untitled                386.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              1.0 TB     disk2s1

pc6:~ thomasseguineau$ df -h
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   466Gi  364Gi  100Gi    79% 1265502 9223372036853510305    0%   /
devfs          198Ki  198Ki    0Bi   100%     686                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4   466Gi  1.0Gi  100Gi     1%       3 9223372036854775804    0%   /private/var/vm
map -hosts       0Bi    0Bi    0Bi   100%       0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home    0Bi    0Bi    0Bi   100%       0                   0  100%   /home
/dev/disk2s1   931Gi  2.4Mi  931Gi     1%       0                   0  100%   /Volumes/WININSTALL
/dev/disk3s1    15Gi  1.4Gi   13Gi    10%       0                   0  100%   /Volumes/Untitled 1
pc6:~ thomasseguineau$
```


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2020)

dahlia 36 a dit:


> Pardon je voulais dire que oui il est utile je cherchais juste a savoir si le faire sur mon disque dur interne est risqué ou non plutot que d útiliser mon disque dur externe.


Un peu de bon sens, si tu utilises un disque dur USB comme je le mentionne dans le tutoriel, si ça ne te plaît pas, tu effaces le disque dur externe et basta, il te servira pour faire du stockage. Par contre, si une installation de Windows réussit dans le disque dur interne, en cas de problème avec Windows ce qui est arrivé à bien des membres, comme un Mac ne possède pas de BIOS, il est impossible de démarrer depuis une clé USB ou un DVD pour tenter de faire des réparations comme le permet Windows, c'est impossible. C'est le EFI boot d'un Mac qui doit justement gérer le démarrage de la partition Mac et celle de Windows.

Ton disque dur interne contenant ta version de macOS ainsi que TES données sera complètement indépendant du disque dur USB. Par défaut, ils ne peuvent pas se voir.


----------



## dahlia 36 (27 Avril 2020)

d'accord donc si je te suis bien c 'est plus sur de le faire sur mon disque dur externe, j 'ai bien recu je ne vais pas tenter le diable sur mon mac. Merci encore, Navré de paraitre frustrant, bonne continuation a toi.


----------



## jeremy31370 (15 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai également un problème pour l'installation de windows 10 "espace disque insuffisant..." 
@macomaniac  j'ai regardé vos astuces mais pour l'instant je n'y arrive toujours pas 
Quand j'écris ceci "sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '._[^\.\]._' -exec sudo du -shx {} +" ça cherche dans mes dossiers mais il y ai écrit "operation not permitted"
Est ce que le problème proviendrai de là... ?
J'aurai besoin de votre savoir afin de pouvoir résoudre mon problème qui persiste à en plus finir.
Merci beaucoup. Bonne journée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (15 Mai 2020)

jeremy31370 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai également un problème pour l'installation de windows 10 "espace disque insuffisant..."
> @macomaniac j'ai regardé vos astuces mais pour l'instant je n'y arrive toujours pas [emoji20]
> ...


@macomaniac n’est pas connecté. En attendant, as tu désactivé le SIP. Il bloque les retours.
Pour cela il faut démarrer sur ta session de secours avec la combinaison de touches CMD + R.
Une fois dans le bureau simplifié a 4choix, tu sélectionnes dans la barre de menu du haut d’écran
Utilitaires > Terminal
Dans le terminal tu rentres

```
csrutil disable
```
Tu vérifies que le retour de commande confirme la désactivation 
Puis tu redémarres normalement vers ta session (menu pomme > redémarrer )


----------



## jeremy31370 (15 Mai 2020)

oyapoque a dit:


> @macomaniac n’est pas connecté. En attendant, as tu désactivé le SIP. Il bloque les retours.
> Pour cela il faut démarrer sur ta session de secours avec la combinaison de touches CMD + R.
> Une fois dans le bureau simplifié a 4choix, tu sélectionnes dans la barre de menu du haut d’écran
> Utilitaires > Terminal
> ...


Merci pour cette info j'ai réussi. Par contre : j'ai bien regardé je n'ai pas de snapshots présent sur le disque... ATTENTION : j'ai un mac 121go, actuellement j'ai exactement 48,56 GO de libre... c'est peut être pas assez... tout en sachant que bootcamp me demande 41go alors que j'ai 48 de libre.... est ce que tu veux que je balance mon terminal sur le forum pour avoir une vision global ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (15 Mai 2020)

Tu peux si tu veux des informations plus précises.
@macomaniac est connecté maintenant


----------



## jeremy31370 (15 Mai 2020)

Salut @macomaniac as tu vu la conversation avec oyapoque ? Je rencontre ce fameux problème d'installer windows 10 sur mac. (disque insuffisant 41go demandé, alors que j'ai 48,56go de dispo) tout en sachant que je n'ai pas de snapshots (57ko de purgeable) donc je comprends pas...
Est-ce qu'il te faut les détails du terminal ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *Jeremy* 

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## jeremy31370 (16 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Jeremy*
> 
> Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->
> 
> ...


Salut !
Alors je vais faire tout ce que tu m’as dit quand j’aurai reçu mon chargeur d’ordi étant donné que mon lapin l’a dévoré... 
Je te tiens au courant dès que j’ai ce qu’il faut. Merci


----------



## Doro82 (25 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, j'essaie aussi de m'en sortir avec Boot Camp pour installer mon windows et j'ai aussi le message d'erreur m'indiquant ne pas avoir assez d'espace alors que si ! Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? J'ai essayé quelque manoeuvre avec les posts précédents mais j'avoue être un peu perdue... Merci !


----------



## Locke (25 Mai 2020)

Doro82 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'essaie aussi de m'en sortir avec Boot Camp pour installer mon windows et j'ai aussi le message d'erreur m'indiquant ne pas avoir assez d'espace alors que si ! Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? J'ai essayé quelque manoeuvre avec les posts précédents mais j'avoue être un peu perdue... Merci !


Il faut croire que non, sinon tu aurais mis en application la réponse #724. De plus, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait ma bienvenue. Pour insérer une image/photo, tu rédiges ta réponse, tu sélectionnes Joindre un fichier, tu sélectionnes Miniature et tu valides ta réponse.


----------



## Doro82 (25 Mai 2020)

Effectivement, je me suis arrêtée à la page 8 je n'ai pas fait les 37...

Voici mon résultat : 


```
Last login: Mon May 25 18:41:31 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
Air-de-Dorothee:~ dorotheelancea$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  58.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk1s5

Air-de-Dorothee:~ dorotheelancea$
```


----------



## jeremy31370 (26 Mai 2020)

jeremy31370 a dit:


> Salut !
> Alors je vais faire tout ce que tu m’as dit quand j’aurai reçu mon chargeur d’ordi étant donné que mon lapin l’a dévoré...
> Je te tiens au courant dès que j’ai ce qu’il faut. Merci





```
Last login: Fri May 15 14:49:10 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
Air-de-Jeremy-2:~ Cocalights$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  61.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s5

Air-de-Jeremy-2:~ Cocalights$
```


----------



## Locke (26 Mai 2020)

@Doro82
Bon, ça va être la douche froide, très froide, tu peux abandonner l'idée d'installer une version de Windows ! Tu as un tout petit SSD de 121 Go et tu as 72 Go d'occupés par macOS Catalina et tes données personnelles, par défaut il reste bien 49 Go et si quand bien même Assistant Boot Camp ne réclamera que 42 Go _(ce dont je doute fort)_, il faut laisser un espace libre entre 20/25 Go pour que macOS Catalina puisse fonctionner correctement sous peine d'un blocage total !


----------



## jeremy31370 (26 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @Doro82
> Bon, ça va être la douche froide, très froide, tu peux abandonner l'idée d'installer une version de Windows ! Tu as un tout petit SSD de 121 Go et tu as 72 Go d'occupés par macOS Catalina et tes données personnelles, par défaut il reste bien 49 Go et si quand bien même Assistant Boot Camp ne réclamera que 42 Go _(ce dont je doute fort)_, il faut laisser un espace libre entre 20/25 Go pour que macOS Catalina puisse fonctionner correctement sous peine d'un blocage total !


Ah mince dommage tant pis ^^ merci en tout cas pour l'aide que vous m'avez fournis. Bonne fin de journée à tous.


----------



## Doro82 (26 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @Doro82
> Bon, ça va être la douche froide, très froide, tu peux abandonner l'idée d'installer une version de Windows ! Tu as un tout petit SSD de 121 Go et tu as 72 Go d'occupés par macOS Catalina et tes données personnelles, par défaut il reste bien 49 Go et si quand bien même Assistant Boot Camp ne réclamera que 42 Go _(ce dont je doute fort)_, il faut laisser un espace libre entre 20/25 Go pour que macOS Catalina puis fonctionner correctement sous peine d'un blocage total !



Ok merci pour ton aide. Même si c'est pour une journée et qu'après je désinstalle windows ? J'a besoin d'utiliser rapidement un logiciel pour une journée maximum deux journées. C'est courir trop de risque tu penses ?


----------



## Locke (26 Mai 2020)

Doro82 a dit:


> Ok merci pour ton aide. Même si c'est pour une journée et qu'après je désinstalle windows ? J'a besoin d'utiliser rapidement un logiciel pour une journée maximum deux journées. C'est courir trop de risque tu penses ?


Pour moi oui, le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle, au risque de bloquer ta version de macOS en cours, tu risques de perdre des données personnelles ! Tenter le diable avec seulement 7 Go pour macOS, c'est comme sauter d'un avion sans parachute !

Si tu as un disque dur USB 3.0 de disponible, essaye ceci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


----------



## edwin987 (4 Juillet 2020)

merci pour vos conseils


----------



## tirexdj (19 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je rencontre également le meme problème signalé sur ce fil de discussion et je viens quémander votre aide.

Pour information, j'avais près de 100go de libre sur mon disque et j'ai lancé assistant bootcamp. Une erreur de copie est apparue lors de l'installation de Windows 10. 

Depuis, impossible de relancer l'installation de Windows et j'ai le message d'espace disque manquant à chaque fois.

Je vous fournis donc le resultat de diskutils list

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         182.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             10.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +182.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre - Données    113.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Sans titre              11.2 GB    disk1s5
```



Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour *tirexdj*

Cette partition subalterne à celle de l'*apfs* -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             10.0 GB    disk0s3
```


bloque l'Assistant BootCamp qui requiert une seule partition principale au départ (la partition auxiliaire *EFI* n'étant pas comptée).

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition du bas > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* (et à sa partition de base) > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet de la commande (et pas seulement le tableau des disques final).


----------



## tirexdj (19 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour macomaniac! Merci beaucoup pour le temps que tu consacres aux différents problèmes soumis, ca nous réconcilie avec l'espece humaine(t'es humain rassures moi )
Resultat de l'opération:

```
MacBook-Pro:/ tirex$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3 OSXRESERVED
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 68 685 312 000 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 685 575 168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 684 547 072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Sans titre - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.2)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_num_directories is not valid (expected 430965, actual 430522)
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 374738, actual 27732707)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.2)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.2)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.2)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Sans titre was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.2)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 45876, actual 2737535)
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a600+2) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a603+1) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a605+2) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a609+1) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a60b+1) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a60f+4) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a614+1) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a619+2) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a61c+1) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a61e+4) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a623+1) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a625+3) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a62a+12) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a637+1) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a639+8) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a643+9) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a64d+5) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a654+3) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a658+1) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a65a+1) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a65d+1) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a65f+7) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a668+1) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a66a+2) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a66d+6) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a674+10) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a67f+10) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a68b+3) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a68f+3) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a693+1) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a696+3) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a69a+18) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a6ad+3) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a6b1+2) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a6b4+6) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a6bc+7) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a6c4+2) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a6c7+3) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a6cb+18) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a6de+1) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a6e0+9) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a6ea+6) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a6f2+1) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a6f5+8) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a6fe+6) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a705+18) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a718+14) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a727+13) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a735+2) bitmap address (0x7091)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8a738+7) bitmap address (0x7091)
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 182 000 263 168 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre - Données    113.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Sans titre              11.2 GB    disk1s5
```


Puis-je maintenant relancer l'opération d'installation via Bootcamp ?
Merci encore


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2020)

Opération réussie. Tu as théoriquement largement assez d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs* => pour la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*. Sauf si un *snapshot* (instantané Time Machine) retenait occupés des blocs mal placés en queue d'espace de *Conteneur* => bloquant par là un repartitionnement.

- fais le test de repartitionner avec l'Assistant BootCamp et dis si ça fonctionne...​


----------



## tirexdj (21 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac, désolé pour la réponse tardive.

Donc, résultat des courses, refus du Macbook de créer une partition Windows:

1er point J'ai actuellement 115 Go de libre sur mon disque dur comme tu peux le voir sur la capture ci-dessous




Par contre, lorsque je lance l'assistant Bootcamp, il ne détecte pas les 115 Go, seulement 50 Go:




Lorsque je clique sur Installer pour qu'il procède à l'installation de Windows, il plante systématiquement vers la fin en indiquant:

Message d'erreur: Une erreur s'est produite lors de la finalisation de l'installation
La partition Windows a été supprimée de la partition disks0s0

Je ne sais vraiment pas d'ou peut provenir le problème, j'ai essayé juste après redémarrage, ordinateur branché, en regardant la messe, mais rien n'y fait.

Merci encore pour ta disponibilité


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2020)

Ton problème est-il un échec de création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* ou un échec d'installation de Windows dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* une fois créé ?


----------



## tirexdj (21 Juillet 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ton problème est-il un échec de création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* ou un échec d'installation de Windows dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* une fois créé ?


A priori, il semble s'agir d'un echec d'installation de Windows. Les 2 processus se suivent et tout s'annule si un des 2 ne va pas à son terme.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2020)

Alors en ce qui concerne l'installation de Windows à proprement parler : c'est *Locke* qui est compétent pour te répondre.


----------



## Iven (23 Août 2020)

Salut, BootCamp me dit qu'il me manque 42Go.
Voici mon tableau avec les commande à effectuer :


> MacBook-Pro-de-Iven:~ iven$ diskutil list
> /dev/disk0 (internal):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2020)

Bonjour *Iven*

L'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) => a rendu illisible le tableau de mesure des localisations de fichiers > suite à des dénis d'accès multipliés à la commande *du* (dénis d'accès en lecture seule ! => il fallait le faire... et Apple l'a fait).

-----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

- lance-le et passe la commande :​

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


qui mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume de démarrage (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés).

Ne poste pas le tableau en copier-coller de manière brute > mais  en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite du smiley souriant) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Iven (23 Août 2020)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Iven:~ iven$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
1,0K    /home
1,4G    /usr
806M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
 12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /.adobeTemp
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
6,9G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
7,8G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
4,0K    /.fseventsd
8,0G    /private
223M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
136G    /Users
 16G    /Applications
8,0K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
MacBook-Pro-de-Iven:~ iven$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MacBook-Pro-de-Iven:~ iven$
```



macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Iven*
> 
> L'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) => a rendu illisible le tableau de mesure des localisations de fichiers > suite à des dénis d'accès multipliés à la commande *du* (dénis d'accès en lecture seule ! => il fallait le faire... et Apple l'a fait).
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2020)

On a donc *192 Go* d'occupation de blocs pour le volume *Macintosh HD*. En regard : 177,1 Gi = *191 Go* de fichiers catalogués. À *1 Go* près => il y a donc équivalence des mesures (autant de blocs occupés que de fichiers catalogués) et par suite aucun espace occupé fantôme.

- de ces *191 Go* de fichiers --> aucune hypertrophie en ce qui concerne les dossiers-Système. La concentration principale est dans le répertoire *Users* (Utilisateurs) : 136 Gi = *146 Go*.​
Passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
sudo du -sh ~/*
```


qui mesurent (en *Gi*) : les dossiers de comptes dans les Utilisateurs > puis les sous-dossiers de ton dossier de compte *iven*

Poste les retours.


----------



## Iven (23 Août 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> On a donc *192 Go* d'occupation de blocs pour le volume *Macintosh HD*. En regard : 177,1 Gi = *191 Go* de fichiers catalogués. À *1 Go* près => il y a donc équivalence des mesures (autant de blocs occupés que de fichiers catalogués) et par suite aucun espace occupé fantôme.
> 
> - de ces *191 Go* de fichiers --> aucune hypertrophie en ce qui concerne les dossiers-Système. La concentration principale est dans le répertoire *Users* (Utilisateurs) : 136 Gi = *146 Go*.​
> Passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :
> ...




```
MacBook-Pro-de-Iven:~ iven$ sudo du -sh /Users/*
Password:
4,0K    /Users/Guest
6,9M    /Users/Shared
136G    /Users/iven
MacBook-Pro-de-Iven:~ iven$ sudo du -sh ~/*
180M    /Users/iven/Applications
464K    /Users/iven/Creative Cloud Files
 23G    /Users/iven/Desktop
436M    /Users/iven/Documents
 36G    /Users/iven/Downloads
 68G    /Users/iven/Library
 50M    /Users/iven/Movies
1,6G    /Users/iven/Music
700M    /Users/iven/Pictures
5,9G    /Users/iven/Public
8,0K    /Users/iven/dwhelper
108M    /Users/iven/iCloud Drive (archive)
197M    /Users/iven/iStripper
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2020)

Tout est dans le dossier *iven*. Et dans ce dossier -->

- fichiers visibles : Bureau (23 Gi = *25 Go*) > Public (5,9 Gi = *6,4 Go*) > Téléchargements (36 Gi = *39 Go*)​​- fichiers invisibles : Bibliothèque (68 Gi = *73 Go*)​
Tu peux gérer de toi-même les fichiers visibles. Pour la Bibliothèque (non affichée par défaut par le Finder) > passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/*
```


qui mesure (en *Gi*) ses sous-dossiers

Poste le retour.


----------



## Iven (23 Août 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tout est dans le dossier *iven*. Et dans ce dossier -->
> 
> - fichiers visibles : Bureau (23 Gi = *25 Go*) > Public (5,9 Gi = *6,4 Go*) > Téléchargements (36 Gi = *39 Go*)​​- fichiers invisibles : Bibliothèque (68 Gi = *73 Go*)​
> Tu peux gérer de toi-même les fichiers visibles. Pour la Bibliothèque (non affichée par défaut par le Finder) > passe la commande :
> ...




```
MacBook-Pro-de-Iven:~ iven$ sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/*
Password:
1,5M    /Users/iven/Library/Accounts
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Application Scripts
 18G    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support
 12K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Supporttransition_a33ac4e2324202399bac8f0e5889a93a.ini
7,1M    /Users/iven/Library/Assistant
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Assistants
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Audio
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Autosave Information
 20G    /Users/iven/Library/Caches
2,4M    /Users/iven/Library/Calendars
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/CallServices
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/ColorPickers
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Colors
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Compositions
3,1G    /Users/iven/Library/Containers
204K    /Users/iven/Library/Cookies
128K    /Users/iven/Library/CoreFollowUp
 44K    /Users/iven/Library/DES
 88K    /Users/iven/Library/Dictionaries
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Family
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Favorites
 24K    /Users/iven/Library/FileProvider
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/FontCollections
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Fonts
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/GameKit
4,8M    /Users/iven/Library/Google
 43M    /Users/iven/Library/Group Containers
2,5M    /Users/iven/Library/HomeKit
4,3M    /Users/iven/Library/IdentityServices
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Input Methods
 72K    /Users/iven/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Keyboard
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Keyboard Layouts
3,1M    /Users/iven/Library/KeyboardServices
 17M    /Users/iven/Library/Keychains
420K    /Users/iven/Library/LanguageModeling
 32K    /Users/iven/Library/LaunchAgents
190M    /Users/iven/Library/Logs
551M    /Users/iven/Library/Mail
 26G    /Users/iven/Library/Messages
1,8M    /Users/iven/Library/Metadata
2,2M    /Users/iven/Library/Mobile Documents
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/PDF Services
484K    /Users/iven/Library/Passes
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/PersonalizationPortrait
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/PreferencePanes
 11M    /Users/iven/Library/Preferences
288K    /Users/iven/Library/Printers
200K    /Users/iven/Library/PubSub
 23M    /Users/iven/Library/Safari
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/SafariSafeBrowsing
1,5M    /Users/iven/Library/Saved Application State
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Screen Savers
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/ScreenRecordings
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Scripts
376K    /Users/iven/Library/Services
8,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Sharing
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Sounds
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Speech
 16K    /Users/iven/Library/Spelling
 13M    /Users/iven/Library/Suggestions
464K    /Users/iven/Library/SyncedPreferences
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/VoiceTrigger
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Voices
220K    /Users/iven/Library/WebKit
1,4M    /Users/iven/Library/Workflows
132K    /Users/iven/Library/com.apple.internal.ck
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/iMovie
 12K    /Users/iven/Library/iTunes
 12K    /Users/iven/Library/studentd
MacBook-Pro-de-Iven:~ iven$
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2020)

Application Support (18 Gi = *19,4 Go*) > Caches (20 Gi = *21,5 Go*) > Messages (26 Gi = *28 Go*) pour l'essentiel.

- passe les commandes (copier-coller - séparément) :​

```
sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/Ap*\Sup*/*
sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/Caches/*
sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/Mess*/*
```


qui mesurent (en *Gi*) les contenus de : Application Support > Caches > Messages

Poste les retours.


----------



## Iven (23 Août 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Application Support (18 Gi = *19,4 Go*) > Caches (20 Gi = *21,5 Go*) > Messages (26 Gi = *28 Go*) pour l'essentiel.
> 
> - passe les commandes (copier-coller - séparément) :​
> 
> ...




```
MacBook-Pro-de-Iven:~ iven$ sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/Ap*\Sup*/*
Password:
4,0M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/AddressBook
 33M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Adobe
2,7M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Ankama
360K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/App Store
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Automator
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/CEF
444K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions
155M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/CloudDocs
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/CodecPlatform_MMPDec
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/CoreParsec
220K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/CrashReporter
 60K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/CyberGhost 5
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/DiskImages
 52K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Dock
468K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Free Download Manager
529M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Google
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Helper
496K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Kindle
4,8M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Knowledge
 24M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/MPlayerX
 66M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Mega Limited
 13M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Microsoft
324K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Microsoft AU Daemon
260K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Microsoft AutoUpdate
240K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Microsoft Update Assistant
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/MobileSync
332K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/NCH Software
387M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Origin
6,5M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Plex
 82M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server
2,1M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Quick Look
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/R
9,7M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Rename My TV Series
 21M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Scribe
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/ScribeSubStatAbort
8,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Skype Helper
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Sony Corporation
755M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Sports Interactive
154M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Spotify
 16G    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/Steam
544K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/SyncServices
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/TeamViewer
 38M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/TorBrowser-Data
1,6M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/UniConverter
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/accountsd
 10M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/com.adguard.Adguard
7,3M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/com.apple.ProtectedCloudStorage
 64K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC
 20K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/com.apple.backgroundtaskmanagementagent
1,3M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sbd
280K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sharedfilelist
196K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight.Shortcuts
1,1M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/com.apple.touristd
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/com.wondershare.Installer
207M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/discord
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/dmd
8,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/iCloud
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/iLifeMediaBrowser
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/icdd
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/org.videolan.vlc
 37M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/uTorrent
 35M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/uTorrent Web
104K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/videosubscriptionsd
 12K    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/wondershare
 12M    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/zoom.us
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Application Support/µTorrent
```


----------



## Iven (23 Août 2020)

Désolé j'ai du te répondre en 2 messages car te bleau fait plus de 10 000 caractères

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Iven:~ iven$ sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/Caches/*
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/7xlOFw
 18G    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/Adobe
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/Adobe Camera Raw 2
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/CBSReport
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/Cleanup At Startup
139M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/CloudKit
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/Dofus
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/FamilyCircle
1,6M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/GameKit
 36M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/GeoServices
638M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/Google
153M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/Homebrew
 40K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/Microsoft
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/MiniLauncher
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/MobileActivation
 95M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/Origin
1,1M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/PassKit
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/Photos_Cache.noindex
212M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/Plex
 64K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/PlexMediaServer
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/Reg
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/ScribeCounts.txt
8,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/SentryCrash
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/VoiceTrigger
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/_updt
280K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/ckkeyrolld
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.Breakpad.crash_report_sender
 16M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.Tweaking4All.RenameMyTVSeries
568K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.Wondershare.Video-Converter-Ultimate
1,5M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.adguard.Adguard
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.adobe.HDInstall
2,1M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.adobe.LightroomClassicCC7
688K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.adobe.acc.AdobeDesktopService
1,4M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.amazon.kindle
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.AOSPushRelay
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.AddressBookSourceSync
 92K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.AppleMediaServices
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.AssistantServices
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.AssitantServices
692K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.CommerceKit.TransactionService
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.DictionaryServices
 12K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.Messages
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.QuickLookDaemon
1,0M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari.SafeBrowsing
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.SetupAssistant
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.SoftwareUpdateNotificationManager
145M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.SpeechRecognitionCore
1,8M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.Spotlight
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.SystemProfiler
 72K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.VideoConference
888K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.WeatherService
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.XprotectFramework.AnalysisService
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.accountsd
712K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.akd
676K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.ap.adprivacyd
1,5M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.appstore
3,4M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.appstoreagent
124K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.assistant_service
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.assistantd
 44K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.automator.actionCache-bundleLocations.plist
328K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.automator.actionCache-system-standardLocations.plist
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.bird
 24K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.cache_delete
332K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.commerce
 88K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.finder
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.gamed
 26M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.helpd
2,1M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.helpviewer
940K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.iBooksX
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.iChat
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.iCloudHelper
198M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.iTunes
124K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.icloud.FMIPClientXPCService
492K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.icloud.fmfd
3,1M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.installer
 13M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.installer.osinstallersetupd
116K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.keyboardservicesd
 88K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.mail
204K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.nbagent
 24K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.nsservicescache.plist
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.nsurlsessiond
 31M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.parsecd
1,5M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.passd
152K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.preferencepanes.searchindexcache
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.preferencepanes.usercache
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.safaridavclient
 92K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.siri-distributed-evaluation
 12K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.siri.bundleservicecache.plist
1,6M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.systempreferences
1,2M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.apple.touristd
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.bitTorrent.utweb
3,9M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.bittorrent.uTorrent
220K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.crashlytics.data
8,4M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.cyberghostsrl.cyberghostmac
124K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.ea.Origin
 88K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.google.Chrome
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.google.Keystone
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.google.Keystone.Agent
 28M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.google.SoftwareUpdate
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.hnc.Discord
8,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.hnc.Discord.ShipIt
780K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.hydrothecal.counterpoint
344K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.koingosw.alarmclockpro
8,3M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.linguee.DeepLCopyTranslator
 16K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.linguee.DeepLCopyTranslator.ShipIt
864K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.linguee.DeepLStatusBar
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.mackeeper.MacKeeper.Uninstaller
 88K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.microsoft.Word
 88K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.microsoft.autoupdate.fba
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.microsoft.autoupdate2
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.plausiblelabs.crashreporter.data
 13M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.playstation.RemotePlay
720K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.sinter.undercover
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.skype.skype
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.skype.skype.ShipIt
367M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.spotify.client
152K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.spotify.client.helper
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.spotify.installer
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.sprucely.underlessee
 48M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.teamviewer.TeamViewer
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.totem.vghd
 92K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.winzip.WinZip-Mac
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.wondershare.Installer
1,2M    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/com.xamarin.fontconfig
4,0K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/iCloudUserNotification
 12K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/io.fabric.sdk.mac.data
200K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/io.sentry
472K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/knowledge-agent
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/mbuseragent
160K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/mega.mac
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/org.niltsh.MPlayerX
 88K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/org.rstudio.RStudio
496K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/org.videolan.vlc
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/org.wireshark.Wireshark
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/qlmanage
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/searchinstaller
284K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/storeassetd
408K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/storedownloadd
 84K    /Users/iven/Library/Caches/us.zoom.xos
MacBook-Pro-de-Iven:~ iven$ sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/Mess*/*
5,6G    /Users/iven/Library/Messages/Archive
 20G    /Users/iven/Library/Messages/Attachments
  0B    /Users/iven/Library/Messages/CloudKitMetaData
 16M    /Users/iven/Library/Messages/StickerCache
355M    /Users/iven/Library/Messages/chat.db
 32K    /Users/iven/Library/Messages/chat.db-shm
452K    /Users/iven/Library/Messages/chat.db-wal
 32K    /Users/iven/Library/Messages/prewarm.db
 32K    /Users/iven/Library/Messages/prewarm.db-shm
4,4M    /Users/iven/Library/Messages/prewarm.db-wal
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2020)

Dans Application Support : Steam (16 Gi = *17,2 Go*) ; dans Caches : Adobe (18 Gi = *19,4 Go*) ; dans Messages : Attachments (20 Gi = *21,5 Go*) pour l'essentiel.

- je te propose de démasquer ta Bibliothèque de compte => afin que tu puisses explorer ces localisations avec le Finder. Passe la commande :​

```
open ~
```


qui ouvre l'espace global de ton dossier *iven* dans une fenêtre du Finder. Va alors à la barre de menus du Finder : *Présentation* > *Afficher les options de présentation* (en bas) => dans la palette qui s'affiche en parallèle > coche l'option : "*Afficher le dossier Bibliothèque*" (en bas encore). Un nouveau dossier intitulé Bibliothèque se trouve alors affiché dans l'espace global du dossier *iven*.

Tu n'as qu'à aller voir. Dans le dossier Steam => il doit y avoir les ressources d'un jeu éponyme ? - dans Caches => c'est donc des caches d'Adobe qui pèsent lourd - dans Messages : je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a dans Attachements. Peut-être passer par l'application pour explorer ?


----------



## Iven (23 Août 2020)

Merci beaucoup j'ai tout supprimé. J'ai maintenant 93GO de libre, je peux enfin utiliser BootCamp.
Je vous remercie infiniment pour votre sérieux et votre rapidité !
Bonne continuation.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## emileff (30 Août 2020)

bonjour
je déterre ce topics; j'espère qu'il y a encore des survivants

comme beaucoup ici, l'installation de windows coince au moment de la partition : pas assez d'espace disponible

je vais poster mes données pour que vous y voyez plus clair. c'est un peu du charabia pour moi

je dois preciser aussi que la commande tmutil listlocalsnapshots / ne donne rien, meme après plusieurs essais. peut etre parce que je n'ai jamais utilisé time machine ?

merci




```
Last login: Sun Aug 30 10:48:00 on ttys000
Mac-mini-de-EMILE:~ emilefrancois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              320.1 GB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.3 GB     disk2

Mac-mini-de-EMILE:~ emilefrancois$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   499G   197G   302G    40% 1167956 4293799323    0%   /
Mac-mini-de-EMILE:~ emilefrancois$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/d5/zz1ystm13p375bcj0_9pvs5r0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/d5/zz1ystm13p375bcj0_9pvs5r0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/d5/zz1ystm13p375bcj0_9pvs5r0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/d5/zz1ystm13p375bcj0_9pvs5r0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/d5/zz1ystm13p375bcj0_9pvs5r0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/d5/zz1ystm13p375bcj0_9pvs5r0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
925M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.file
328K    /.fseventsd
256K    /.hotfiles.btree
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
364M    /.Spotlight-V100
  0B    /.Trashes
  0B    /.vol
29G    /Applications
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /cores
4,5K    /dev
4,0K    /etc
1,0K    /home
4,0K    /Informations sur l’utilisateur
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
16G    /Library
1,0K    /net
  0B    /Network
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/d5/zz1ystm13p375bcj0_9pvs5r0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/d5/zz1ystm13p375bcj0_9pvs5r0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/d5/zz1ystm13p375bcj0_9pvs5r0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/d5/zz1ystm13p375bcj0_9pvs5r0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/d5/zz1ystm13p375bcj0_9pvs5r0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/d5/zz1ystm13p375bcj0_9pvs5r0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
12G    /private
1,1M    /sbin
8,3G    /System
4,0K    /tmp
115G    /Users
979M    /usr
4,0K    /var
38K    /Volumes
Mac-mini-de-EMILE:~ emilefrancois$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
Mac-mini-de-EMILE:~ emilefrancois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2020)

Bonjour *Emileff*

Et d'abord bravo pour fournir les informations sur un plateau !

- il y a *197 Go* d'occupation des blocs du volume *Macintosh HD* (*302 Go* d'espace libre). En regard je comptabilise : 180,8 Gi = *195 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Il y a donc un minime excédent de *2 Go* de blocs occupés => ce qui ne doit pas pouvoir nuire à un repartitionnemnent.​
Passe la commande-test (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 300g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit en mode *live* (le volume maintenu monté) *Macintosh HD* à *300 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* f'environ *299 Go* en format *FAT-32*. La commande peut prendre du temps à s'exécuter si elle est validée.

Poste le retour.


----------



## emileff (30 Août 2020)

,


----------



## emileff (30 Août 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Emileff*
> 
> Et d'abord bravo pour fournir les informations sur un plateau !
> 
> ...



Merci pour votre réponse
Voici ce que j'ai eu :


```
Last login: Sun Aug 30 11:00:31 on ttys000
Mac-mini-de-EMILE:~ emilefrancois$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 300g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Resizing to 300000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Copying booter
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s4: 389059776 sectors in 6079059 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=587618304 drv=0x80 bsec=389154816 bspf=47496 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            300.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                199.2 GB   disk0s4
Mac-mini-de-EMILE:~ emilefrancois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2020)

Comme tu peux le voir -->

```
4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                199.2 GB   disk0s4
```


la partition *BOOTCAMP* a bien été créée sans obstacle

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace à la partition *Macintosh HD* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## emileff (30 Août 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comme tu peux le voir -->
> 
> ```
> 4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                199.2 GB   disk0s4
> ...



voila : 


```
Mac-mini-de-EMILE:~ emilefrancois$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              320.1 GB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.3 GB     disk2

Mac-mini-de-EMILE:~ emilefrancois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2020)

Il n'y a aucun problème intrinsèque de partitionnement => donc de création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*. C'est ce qui ressort de cette expérimentation.


----------



## emileff (30 Août 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il n'y a aucun problème intrinsèque de partitionnement => donc de création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*. C'est ce qui ressort de cette expérimentation.



bon et bien malheureusement il me dit la meme chose lorsque je lance bootcamp : espace sur le disque insuffisant... y a t il un formatage special a faire sur le disque externe ? 

merci


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2020)

Quel est le message d'erreur exact ?


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2020)

emileff a dit:


> bon et bien malheureusement il me dit la meme chose lorsque je lance bootcamp : espace sur le disque insuffisant... y a t il un formatage special a faire sur le disque externe ?


Avec Assistant Boot Camp tu ne peux pas faire la moindre installation d'une version de Windows dans un disque dur externe !


----------



## emileff (31 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Avec Assistant Boot Camp tu ne peux pas faire la moindre installation d'une version de Windows dans un disque dur externe !



je me suis mal exprimé 
l'installation se fera dans le disque dur interne mais il dois creer une clé de démarrage sur usb externe, pour cela j'utilise une disque dur externe de 300Go complètement neuf. malgré cela il me dit que le disque externe n'a pas assez d'espace suffisant 

voici le message d'erreur :


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2020)

@ *emileff*

Comme il n'y pas de problème de repartitionnement du disque interne > mais seulement de la façon d'installer Windows (en configurant déjà une clé d'installation) --> je te laisse à l'attention de *Locke*.

- car je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'installe pas > par contre lui est expert à ce sujet.​


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2020)

emileff a dit:


> je me suis mal exprimé
> l'installation se fera dans le disque dur interne mais il dois creer une clé de démarrage sur usb externe, pour cela j'utilise une disque dur externe de 300Go complètement neuf. malgré cela il me dit que le disque externe n'a pas assez d'espace suffisant


J'ai le sentiment qu'Assistant Boot Camp considère le disque dur externe non pas comme un simple support d'installation, mais comme destination et fais ce blocage. Pour moi, il te faudrait une clé USB d'une taille de 16 Go pour être tranquille, car Assistant Boot Camp dans un premier temps va préparer la clé USB en y recopiant les fichiers d'installation de Windows, puis dans un deuxième temps téléchargera dans cette même clé USB les pilotes/drivers avant de donner la main à l'installateur de Windows.

Par curiosité, comme tu tentes d'installer une vieille version de Windows 7, quel est le modèle et l'année de ton Mac dont on ignore tout ?


----------



## emileff (31 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai le sentiment qu'Assistant Boot Camp considère le disque dur externe non pas comme un simple support d'installation, mais comme destination et fais ce blocage. Pour moi, il te faudrait une clé USB d'une taille de 16 Go pour être tranquille, car Assistant Boot Camp dans un premier temps va préparer la clé USB en y recopiant les fichiers d'installation de Windows, puis dans un deuxième temps téléchargera dans cette même clé USB les pilotes/drivers avant de donner la main à l'installateur de Windows.
> 
> Par curiosité, comme tu tentes d'installer une vieille version de Windows 7, quel est le modèle et l'année de ton Mac dont on ignore tout ?



Bonjour

j'ai suivi l'aide bootcamp qui m'a demandé de télécharger la dernière version de windows; j'ai bien télécharger windows 10 " Win10_2004_French_x64 "

quant a mon mac voici les caractéristiques


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2020)

emileff a dit:


> j'ai suivi l'aide bootcamp qui m'a demandé de télécharger la dernière version de windows; j'ai bien télécharger windows 10 " Win10_2004_French_x64 "


Avec le dernier fichier .iso en cours de Windows 10, il y aura un problème de taille de fichier si le disque dur que tu utilises en guise de clé USB est formaté en Table MBR en FAT32, ce qui semble bien le cas. Même si le message d'erreur n'est pas le même, je t'invite à lire ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...et de mettre en application pour obtenir un nouveau fichier .iso, puis de recommencer l'installation en sélectionnant le fichier .iso modifié. Que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## RachMez (5 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour 
En espérant trouver tout le monde en bonne santé...
Apres avoir lu et essayer quasi toutes les solutions proposées, je n arrive toujours pas à installer bootcamp sur mon macbook pro
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2020)

RachMez a dit:


> Bonjour
> En espérant trouver tout le monde en bonne santé...
> Apres avoir lu et essayer quasi toutes les solutions proposées, je n arrive toujours pas à installer bootcamp sur mon macbook pro
> Merci de votre aide


C'est bien, mais avec quel Mac et sous quelle version de macOS ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.


----------



## RachMez (7 Septembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais avec quel Mac et sous quelle version de macOS ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.



Bonjour
Ci dessous les infos concernant le mac


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2020)

RachMez a dit:


> Ci dessous les infos concernant le mac


Ton SSD de 251 Go est bien rempli, en sachant que le minimum demandé par Assistant Boot Camp sera de 42 Go, il faut en plus laisser 20/25 Go pour que macOS puisse fonctionner correctement. Si on fait un petit calcul 251-42=209 Go, il faudrait donc que ton SSD ne soit pas rempli à plus de 209-20= 189 Go. Or il te reste 57 Go de libres et il faut 62 Go, si tu ne fais pas le ménage dans tes fichiers et en particulier dans ton dossier Utilisateur, tu ne pourras pas faire d'installation.

Mais il n'y a pas que ça, est-ce que utilises Time Machine ?


----------



## RachMez (8 Septembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ton SSD de 251 Go est bien rempli, en sachant que le minimum demandé par Assistant Boot Camp sera de 42 Go, il faut en plus laisser 20/25 Go pour que macOS puisse fonctionner correctement. Si on fait un petit calcul 251-42=209 Go, il faudrait donc que ton SSD ne soit pas rempli à plus de 209-20= 189 Go. Or il te reste 57 Go de libres et il faut 62 Go, si tu ne fais pas le ménage dans tes fichiers et en particulier dans ton dossier Utilisateur, tu ne pourras pas faire d'installation.
> 
> Mais il n'y a pas que ça, est-ce que utilises Time Machine ?



Merci

reste plus qu a trouver une image iso de windows 10


----------



## Locke (8 Septembre 2020)

RachMez a dit:


> reste plus qu a trouver une image iso de windows 10


Pourquoi puisque tu en a fait le téléchargement...


emileff a dit:


> j'ai suivi l'aide bootcamp qui m'a demandé de télécharger la dernière version de windows; j'ai bien télécharger windows 10 " Win10_2004_French_x64 "


...je ne comprends pas ? Si tu as bien ce fichier *Win10_2004_French_x64.iso* ton problème est dans la place restante dans ton SSD de 251 qui n'est pas suffisante. Tu as bien lu ceci...


Locke a dit:


> si tu ne fais pas le ménage dans tes fichiers et en particulier dans ton dossier Utilisateur


...c'est dans ton dossier Utilisateur dans Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs et dans le dossier ayant une icône en forme de maison que tu regardes ce qui te prend autant de place.


----------



## ilan00 (24 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir sauvegarder le contenu de mon Mac sur un disque dur via time machine, j'ai voulu lancé l'assistant boot camp. Sans succès.





Je n'arrive pas à comprendre le soucis.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse.

Ilan


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour

je rencontre également quelques difficultés
Voici le retour du terminal

Merci d'avance pour votre diagnostique
Lulu

Desole Macomaniac, je ne comprend pas la procédure pour insérer les codes du terminal
(presse bouton carré avec un + inscrit....


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2020)

Lulu974 a dit:


> Desole Macomaniac, je ne comprend pas la procédure pour insérer les codes du terminal
> (presse bouton carré avec un + inscrit....




@Lulu974  Comme ça :








puis








pour arriver à :


```
J'écris dans un bloc de code
```


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> @Lulu974  Comme ça :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 194261
> 
> ...


@Sly54 

Merci!!


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

Hello, je reformule mon problème avec le retour du terminal correctement présenté
Merci d'avance



```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  342.5 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.2 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *63.3 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              63.3 GB    disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.3 GB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk8

imac-de-charlotte:~ Charlotte$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour *Lulu*

Tu as un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* (nouveau type) > associant 1 SSD de *121 Go* & 1 HDD de *1 To* par leurs partitions principales. Exportation d'un *Conteneur* (espace-disque virtuel) hébergeant une distribution à *5* volumes de Catalina. Dans les *356,5 Go* d'occupation de blocs des *1,1 To* disponibles => soit *743,5 Go* d'espace libre.

- passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 500g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```

qui instruit le rétrécissement du *Conteneur* à *500 Go* (c'est la partition du HDD seul qui supporte cette réduction) > et la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32* de *600 Go* (c'est en queue de HDD que la partition est créée)

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. Si elle passe => c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème de repartitionnement ; si elle bloque => la raison de l'échec se trouvera désignée. C'est un cas où l'on peut dire qu'agir (expérimentalement) permet de savoir.


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Lulu*
> 
> Tu as un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* (nouveau type) > associant 1 SSD de *121 Go* & 1 HDD de *1 To* par leurs partitions principales. Exportation d'un *Conteneur* (espace-disque virtuel) hébergeant une distribution à *5* volumes de Catalina. Dans les *356,5 Go* d'occupation de blocs des *1,1 To* disponibles => soit *743,5 Go* d'espace libre.
> 
> ...




Merci beaucoup  pour le retour!
Voici la réponse complète à la commande, ce n'est pas passé a priori.


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 621 118 201 856 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 378 876 928 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 354 133 475 328 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 77625, actual 83643134)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 42108, actual 2740790)
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x1+14226) bitmap address (0x2a9ad9)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21512c+1027) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215530+4) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215535+18) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215548+43) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215574+13) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215582+9) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21558c+47) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155bc+20) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155d1+27) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155ed+10) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155f8+1) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155fa+1) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155fc+2) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155ff+4) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215604+27) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215620+6) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215627+5) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21562e+14) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21563d+31) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21565d+21) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215673+3) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215677+3) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21567e+1) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215680+1) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215682+1) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215684+11) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215690+20) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156a5+9) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156b0+1) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156b2+1) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156b4+4) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156bb+2) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156bf+16) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156d0+2) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156d3+2) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156d6+5) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156dc+4) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156e1+37) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215707+32) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21572a+1) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21572c+1) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21572f+94) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21578f+5) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215796+5) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21579d+2) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2157a1+32) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2157c2+27) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2157de+6) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2157e7+1) bitmap address (0x2ac377)
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 999 995 129 856 to 378 876 928 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49186
Error: -69501: Unable to resize APFS Container structures due to APFS Snapshot presence (perhaps caused by Time Machine)
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

Le message d'échec prétend que le blocage du repartitionnement a été dû a des *snapshots* : instantanés Time Machine retenant de l'espace de blocs occupés > qui peuvent se balader partout dans l'espace du *Conteneur* et s'il verrouillent des blocs de queue de *Conteneur* => invalidant toute possibilité de dégager une bande continue d'espace libre préparatoire à un repartitionnement. Or la vérification n'avère nulle part la présence de *snapshots* associés à aucun volume du *Conteneur*.

- par contre le *fsroot tree* (segment de l'*apfs* générateur de volume) du volume-Données : *Macintosh HD - Données* => a un décompte de blocs invalide > de même que celui du volume-Système : *Macintosh HD* > enfin : une erreur massive de sur-allocation d'espace de blocs affecte le *spaceman* (*space*_*man*ager) = le gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs de l'*apfs*. Malgré la déclaration finale synthétique lénifiante :​

```
Storage system check exit code is 0
```

le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage *apfs* = *0* (comme zéro erreur) => la vérification analytique a témoigné qu'il n'en est rien > mais qu'il y a corruption de l'*apfs* sur *3* points --> tous impliquant un décompte des blocs occupés invalide.

Redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) = démarrage sur l'OS de récupération local. Quand tu as un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (= écran de la session de récupération) > lance l'Utilitaire de disque -->

- presse la pastille : "*Présentation*" (coin gauche supérieur) et sélectionne : "*Afficher tous les appareils*" => le *Conteneur apfs* global est alors affiché​
- sélectionne-le et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus  pour tenter de réparer l'*apfs*​
Puis redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > ta session réouverte --> repasse la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 500g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```

et poste encore le retour intégral => qu'on voie s'il y a eu un changement.


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

Voici la réponse
je suis obligé de me laisser guider, c'est très interessant mais je ne comprend pas tout!



```
Last login: Fri Oct  9 13:29:15 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
imac-de-charlotte:~ Charlotte$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 500g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 621 118 201 856 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 378 876 928 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 354 469 019 648 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 168823, actual 83734332)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 42697, actual 2741379)
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x1+14226) bitmap address (0x2a8217)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21512c+1027) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215530+4) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215535+18) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215548+43) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215574+13) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215582+9) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21558c+47) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155bc+20) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155d1+27) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155ed+10) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155f8+1) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155fa+1) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155fc+2) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155ff+4) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215604+27) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215620+6) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215627+5) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21562e+14) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21563d+31) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21565d+21) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215673+3) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215677+3) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21567e+1) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215680+1) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215682+1) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215684+11) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215690+20) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156a5+9) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156b0+1) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156b2+1) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156b4+4) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156bb+2) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156bf+16) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156d0+2) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156d3+2) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156d6+5) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156dc+4) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156e1+37) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215707+32) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21572a+1) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21572c+1) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21572f+94) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21578f+5) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215796+5) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21579d+2) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2157a1+32) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2157c2+27) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2157de+6) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2157e7+1) bitmap address (0x2a80de)
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 999 995 129 856 to 378 876 928 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49186
Error: -69501: Unable to resize APFS Container structures due to APFS Snapshot presence (perhaps caused by Time Machine)
imac-de-charlotte:~ Charlotte$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

Aucune réparation n'a été possible => même échec au repartitionnement. 

- par acquit de conscience > passe la commande :​

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
```

la commande liste les dates de prises de *snapshots* pour tout volume *apfs* actuellement monté

Poste le retour.


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Aucune réparation n'a été possible => même échec au repartitionnement.
> 
> - par acquit de conscience > passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


le retour :


```
imac-de-charlotte:~ Charlotte$ tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
Snapshot dates for all disks:
2020-10-09-083506
2020-10-09-093610
2020-10-09-103621
2020-10-09-113628
2020-10-09-123648
2020-10-09-133510
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

Hé ben ! en voilà une surprise... aucun *snapshot* n'est attesté par la vérification de l'*apfs* (comme cela devrait se passer canoniquement parlant) > mais ne voilà-t-il pas que *6* *snapshots* sortent tels des lapins blancs du chapeau d'Alice ...... !  

- le listage par dates ne fait pas connaître quel est le volume de référence des *snapshots*. Passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s1
```

qui liste les *snapshots* associés au volume-Données

Poste le retour.


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Hé ben ! en voilà une surprise... aucun *snapshot* n'est attesté par la vérification de l'*apfs* (comme cela devrait se passer canoniquement parlant) > mais ne voilà-t-il pas que *6* *snapshots* sortent tels des lapins blancs du chapeau d'Alice ...... !
> 
> - le listage par dates ne fait pas connaître quel est le volume de référence des *snapshots*. Passe la commande :​
> 
> ...



La réponse!



```
imac-de-charlotte:~ Charlotte$ diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s1
Snapshots for disk2s1 (6 found)
|
+-- 94B09FD9-2B6A-45D5-9ECF-97DE16B85F4C
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-083506.local
|   XID:         151882
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|   NOTE:        This snapshot limits the minimum size of APFS Container disk2
|
+-- 4EDE1460-6188-4174-ABD8-030B6E014C06
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-093610.local
|   XID:         152492
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|
+-- 85CA0F9E-6631-4B66-B978-BF7631621D2A
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-103621.local
|   XID:         153198
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|
+-- 5FC67A18-34FA-45F0-B2DA-1101FD574AA3
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-113628.local
|   XID:         153941
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|
+-- 79E8174C-EA9D-47B0-894A-BFBE024580B5
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-123648.local
|   XID:         154627
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|
+-- A4985A76-BDC9-4613-A508-C3107B8A8391
    Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-133510.local
    XID:         155475
    Purgeable:   Yes
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

D'accord : le mystère est éventé (ce qui n'empêche que des corruptions locales n'affectent l'*apfs*).

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots /System/Volumes/Data 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```

à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime en lot les *snapshots* associés au volume-Données > lequel est monté dans le volume-Système démarré à la localisation spécifique : */System/Volumes/Data*. Attends d'entendre une voix rogue déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge..." en guise de signal de fin.

Poste le retour.


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'accord : le mystère est éventé (ce qui n'empêche que des corruptions locales n'affectent l'*apfs*).
> 
> - passe la commande (copier-coller) :​
> 
> ...


Voila le retour



```
imac-de-charlotte:~ Charlotte$ sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots /System/Volumes/Data 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-083506.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-083506.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-093610.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-093610.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-103621.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-103621.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-113628.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-113628.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-123648.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-123648.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-133510.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-10-09-133510.local
imac-de-charlotte:~ Charlotte$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

*Snaphots* supprimés. Ne t'étonne pas d'en voir listés *12* au lieu des *6* attendus : les volumes Système & Données étant appairés dans le fonctionnement de Catalina > les *snapshots* impliquent en paires cette paire de volumes. Donc on ne peut supprimer les *snapshots* d'un volume sans supprimer les *snapshots* appariés de l'autre.

- test ! repasse la commande de repartitionnement :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 500g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

Note : si ça fonctionne > le processus de repartitionnement peut être lent lorsque des données sont impliquées. Car tous les blocs mal placés en bas de *Conteneur* qui porteraient des fichiers => doivent être clonés sur des blocs placés en haut d'espace --> afin de dégager une bande continue d'espace de blocs libres en queue de *Conteneur* permettant la création d'une partition sur le HDD.

- je m'absente. Je reviendrai aux nouvelles en après-midi.​


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

expliquer comme ça c est clair! Merci , super sympa, effectivement ça va travailler un bon moment je pense.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

Tu n'as qu'à poster le retour intégral de la commande => une fois l'opération accomplie.


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

OK je ferrai ça , j'arrive tout juste a 80 %, c'est très long mais ça progresse!


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

Il faut dire aussi que j'ai outré le test à faire > en demandant la création d'une partition expérimentale *BOOTCAMP* de *600 Go*.


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

Voici la réponse


```
imac-de-charlotte:~ Charlotte$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 500g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 621 118 201 856 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 378 876 928 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 345 543 540 736 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 999 995 129 856 to 378 876 928 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s3: 1212822272 sectors in 18950348 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=740405248 drv=0x80 bsec=1213118464 bspf=148056 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s3
Finished APFS operation
imac-de-charlotte:~ Charlotte$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

Bon : ça a marché. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```

qui affiche l'actuelle configuration du disque interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

Good news



```
imac-de-charlotte:~ Charlotte$ diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         378.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                621.1 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  334.3 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 MB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.2 GB    disk2s5

imac-de-charlotte:~ Charlotte$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

Tu as bien une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *621 Go* carrément !

- passe la commande de réversion :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

qui supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* (dont la création n'avait qu'une valeur de test) > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > ré-affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour (opération rapide).


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

Je comprend qu'on a restructuré le disque, viré les snaps.. est ce que je dois arrêter les sauvegardes Time machine pour le futur?
Pour le process Boot Camp , est ce que je peux partitioner a part égales ?


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

le dernier retour



```
imac-de-charlotte:~ Charlotte$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started erase on disk1s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 621 118 201 856 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 85147, actual 81624986)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 42157, actual 2738112)
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x1+14226) bitmap address (0xabd3)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21510e+3) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215112+1) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215118+1) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21512c+1027) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215530+23) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215548+43) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215574+13) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215582+9) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21558c+47) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155bc+20) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155d1+27) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155ed+12) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155fa+1) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155fc+2) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2155ff+4) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215604+27) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215620+6) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215627+5) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21562e+14) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21563d+31) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21565d+21) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215673+3) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215677+3) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21567e+1) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215680+1) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215682+1) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215684+11) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215690+20) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156a5+9) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156b0+1) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156b2+1) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156b4+4) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156b9+1) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156bb+2) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156bf+16) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156d0+2) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156d3+2) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156d6+5) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156dc+4) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2156e1+37) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215707+32) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21572a+1) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21572c+1) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21572f+94) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21578f+5) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x215796+5) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x21579d+2) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2157a1+32) bitmap address (0xc632)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2157c2+27) bitmap address (0xc632)
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 378 876 928 000 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  334.4 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 MB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.2 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

Opération réussie : tu as récupéré la configuration de départ. Tu as ainsi la preuve que le *Conteneur apfs* est redevenu élastique (en extension ou en réduction). Tu peux lancer l'Assistant BootCamp pour un partitionnement. Moitié / moitié si tu le souhaites.

- le robinet à *snapshots* est l'option des *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* => *Sauvegarder automatiquement* une fois cochée. Un instantané *apfs* se trouve pris une fois par heure environ pour imager l'état correspondant des fichiers des volumes appairés. Quand tu effectues concrètement une sauvegarde TM => non seulement l'état présent des volumes se trouve sauvegardé > mais aussi tous les états passés d'après les *snapshots*. *Snapshots* purgés (en principe) après la sauvegarde.​​- le cochage de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" implique nécessairement d'effectuer une sauvegarde TM journalière. Sans quoi il y a verrouillage de tous les blocs correspondant aux fichiers des états temporels imagés > sans qu'aucune suppression de fichiers ne puisse diminuer cette occupation des blocs (les fichiers supprimés sont simplement désindexés du catalogue des fichiers de l*'apfs* sans libération des blocs). Quelqu'un qui opérerait de gros mouvements quotidiens de fichiers ne devrait jamais laisser l'option de sauvegarde automatique activée sans sauvegardes TM effectives ultra-fréquentes (au moins une par jour). Savoir de surcroît (comme tu t'en es aperçu) qu'un verrouillage de blocs => verrouille aussi bien des blocs d'écriture mal placés en queue d'espace de *Conteneur* (l'*apfs* écrivant partout sans principe strict de préservation d'espace libre de queue de *Conteneur*). Conséquence : tout repartitionnement (même minime) est strictement proscrit par le moindre bloc verrouillé de queue d'espace.​


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Opération réussie : tu as récupéré la configuration de départ. Tu as ainsi la preuve que le *Conteneur apfs* est redevenu élastique (en extension ou en réduction). Tu peux lancer l'Assistant BootCamp pour un partitionnement. Moitié / moitié si tu le souhaites.
> 
> - le robinet à *snapshots* est l'option des *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* => *Sauvegarder automatiquement* une fois cochée. Un instantané *apfs* se trouve pris une fois par heure environ pour imager l'état correspondant des fichiers des volumes appairés. Quand tu effectues concrètement une sauvegarde TM => non seulement l'état présent des volumes se trouve sauvegardé > mais aussi tous les états passés d'après les *snapshots*. *Snapshots* purgés (en principe) après la sauvegarde.​​- le cochage de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" implique nécessairement d'effectuer une sauvegarde TM journalière. Sans quoi il y a verrouillage de tous les blocs correspondant aux fichiers des états temporels imagés > sans qu'aucune suppression de fichiers ne puisse diminuer cette occupation des blocs (les fichiers supprimés sont simplement désindexés du catalogue des fichiers de l*'apfs* sans libération des blocs). Quelqu'un qui opérerait de gros mouvements quotidiens de fichiers ne devrait jamais laisser l'option de sauvegarde automatique activée sans sauvegardes TM effectives ultra-fréquentes (au moins une par jour). Savoir de surcroît (comme tu t'en es aperçu) qu'un verrouillage de blocs => verrouille aussi bien des blocs d'écriture mal placés en queue d'espace de *Conteneur* (l'*apfs* écrivant partout sans principe strict de préservation d'espace libre de queue de *Conteneur*). Conséquence : tout repartitionnement (même minime) est strictement proscrit par le moindre bloc verrouillé de queue d'espace.​


Wouahh 1000 Mercis!!! Je vais relancer Boot Camp et je te dis ce qu'il en est!


----------



## silverB (9 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour, j'aurai besoin de votre aide... En formatant mon MacBook Air (El Capitain), je me suis retrouvé dans une impasse lors de l'installation de ma nouvelle copie IOS (High Sierra), en disant que mon disque Macinstosh ne pesait que 6go (l'installation = +20go), ce que j'ai constaté que j'ai checké mes disques sur le Terminal. Du coup, comment faire pour que ce disque soit plus gros et permettre à la nouvelle copie d'ios de s'y installer ?


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            6.0 GB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

-bash-3.2#[CODE]
```


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2020)

@silverB
Ce sont les balises Bloc de code qu'il faut utiliser...





...sinon avec les balises iCode c'est imbuvable, regarde ta réponse, maintenant c'est nettement mieux.


----------



## silverB (9 Octobre 2020)

Désolé, je l'ai cherché partout en plus...
Du coup, je dois créer une nouvelle page de discussion ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour *silver*

Il faudrait redimensionner le volume *Macintosh HD* de *6 Go* => pour lui faire récupérer l'espace libre possiblement situé en queue de disque en-dessous de la partition de récupération *Recovery HD*. Mais comme tu es manifestement démarré sur l'OS de récupération hébergé dans ce dernier volume > le volume *Recovery HD* ne peut pas être démonté. Or il devrait l'être nécessairement => pour que la partition de récupération soit déplaçable sur les blocs en accompagnement strict de la variation de taille du volume *Macintosh HD* associé (la partition de récupération doit toujours être accollée au bloc près à la fin de la partition-Système de référence).

- pour voir comment contourner ce problème : quels sont le modèle et l'année de ton Mac ?​


----------



## silverB (9 Octobre 2020)

Il s'agit d'un MacBook Air de 2011, pour le modèle précis je ne sais où chercher...


----------



## Lulu974 (9 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Opération réussie : tu as récupéré la configuration de départ. Tu as ainsi la preuve que le *Conteneur apfs* est redevenu élastique (en extension ou en réduction). Tu peux lancer l'Assistant BootCamp pour un partitionnement. Moitié / moitié si tu le souhaites.
> 
> - le robinet à *snapshots* est l'option des *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* => *Sauvegarder automatiquement* une fois cochée. Un instantané *apfs* se trouve pris une fois par heure environ pour imager l'état correspondant des fichiers des volumes appairés. Quand tu effectues concrètement une sauvegarde TM => non seulement l'état présent des volumes se trouve sauvegardé > mais aussi tous les états passés d'après les *snapshots*. *Snapshots* purgés (en principe) après la sauvegarde.​​- le cochage de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" implique nécessairement d'effectuer une sauvegarde TM journalière. Sans quoi il y a verrouillage de tous les blocs correspondant aux fichiers des états temporels imagés > sans qu'aucune suppression de fichiers ne puisse diminuer cette occupation des blocs (les fichiers supprimés sont simplement désindexés du catalogue des fichiers de l*'apfs* sans libération des blocs). Quelqu'un qui opérerait de gros mouvements quotidiens de fichiers ne devrait jamais laisser l'option de sauvegarde automatique activée sans sauvegardes TM effectives ultra-fréquentes (au moins une par jour). Savoir de surcroît (comme tu t'en es aperçu) qu'un verrouillage de blocs => verrouille aussi bien des blocs d'écriture mal placés en queue d'espace de *Conteneur* (l'*apfs* écrivant partout sans principe strict de préservation d'espace libre de queue de *Conteneur*). Conséquence : tout repartitionnement (même minime) est strictement proscrit par le moindre bloc verrouillé de queue d'espace.​


Installation réussie !!
Merci pour ta disponibilité et ton aide 
Vous assurez!!
Big Up de la Réunion 
Bonne continuation


Lulu974 a dit:


> Wouahh 1000 Mercis!!! Je vais relancer Boot Camp et je te dis ce qu'il en est!


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

@ *Lulu*

Content pour toi !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

@ *silver*

Et quel est le dernier OS installé sur ton Mac ?


----------



## silverB (9 Octobre 2020)

@macomaniac 
El Capitan (10.11.6)


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

@ *silver*

Redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) = démarrage par internet (globe terrestre) > téléchargeant en *RAM* un OS de secours d'usine du Mac (= Lion - *500 Mo* compressés) > puis démarrant le Mac dessus à la fin. Tu récupères un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4* Utilitaires Mac OS X*.

- le volume *Recovery HD* ne se trouvant pas alors monté > la partition de récupération du disque se trouve déplaçable sur les blocs en accompagnement des variations de taille de la partition-Système de référence. Passe alors la commande directe :​

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```

qui récupère à *Macintosh HD* tout espace libre situé en-dessous sur le disque

Poste le retour => qu'on voie si *Macintosh HD* a récupéré l'espace libre. Si ce n'était pas le cas => cela voudrait dire que cet espace libre se situe en-dessus de cette partition sur le disque et n'est donc pas récupérable aussi simplement.

- note : quoi qu'il arrive => ne lance pas la réinstallation de l'OS Lion proposé par l'option : "*Réinstaller Mac OS X*".​


----------



## silverB (9 Octobre 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## silverB (9 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir, suite au probleme, est-il possible de reprendre demain matin notre conversation. A 10H ? Cela vous convient-il ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

Le message d'erreur déclare : "la nouvelle taille [de *Macintosh HD*] doit être différente de la taille actuelle". C'est le signe que l'espace libre ne se situe pas en-dessous de la partition *Macintosh HD* sur le disque > mais en-dessus => ce qui le fait échapper à une commande régulière de redimensionnement > car une partition ne peut pas gagner d'espace situé en-dessus d'elle sur un disque.

- à demain donc.​


----------



## silverB (10 Octobre 2020)

Re-Bonjour, j'ai du mal à comprendre mais je sens que vous avez compris la situation, es ce que la situation est rattrapable ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2020)

Redémarre via *⌘R* sur l'OS de secours El Capitan (du disque).

- par ailleurs : as-tu une clé USB disponible ?​


----------



## silverB (10 Octobre 2020)

Oui je possède une clef de 16go.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2020)

Branche la clé au Mac. Une fois que tu as redémarré via *⌘R* sur l'OS de secours du disque ( directe > pas de globe terrestre) > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie la clé.


----------



## silverB (10 Octobre 2020)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            6.0 GB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 16GO                    15.5 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ BOOT gpt disk2
```

qui ré-intialise la clé : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *BOOT*

Poste le retour.


----------



## silverB (10 Octobre 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ BOOT gpt disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name BOOT
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 14 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2020)

Parfait. Enchaîne avec la commande :

```
asr restore --s / --t /Vol*/BOOT --erase --noprompt
```

(respecte espaces et doubles tirets *--*) la commande restaure le volume *OS X Base System* de l'OS de secours El Capitan démarré (désigné par son point de montage */*) => au volume *BOOT* de la clé. *BOOT* va être reformaté > renommé *OS X Base System* comme la source > cloné d'un OS de secours de *1,3 Go* > rendu démarrable à la fin par l'inscription d'un chemin de démarrage sur son en-tête. L'opération s'effectue en 2 passes : *Restoring* > *Validating* => la progression en chacune marquée par tranches de *10%*

Poste le retour quand tu auras récupéré *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin.

Note : tu auras compris que ce clonage d'OS de secours sur la clé => permettra un démarrage indépendant du disque > suite à quoi il sera possible de reformer un volume intégral par réinitialisation du disque interne > avant réinstallation.


----------



## silverB (10 Octobre 2020)

Merci mille fois pour tes retours, je t'envoie ça quand c'est terminé


----------



## silverB (10 Octobre 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# asr restore --s / --t /Vol*/BOOT --erase --noprompt
    Validating target...done
    Validating source...done
    Validating sizes...done
    Restoring  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Verifying  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Remounting target volume...done
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2020)

Parfait : tu as un volume de secours démarrable sur la clé -->

- redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressée la touche "*alt*" pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis le volume intitulé : *OS X Base System* (orange avec logo USB) = volume de la clé > démarre dessus. Tu récupères le même écran aux 4 *Utilitaires OS X* que celui que tu viens de quitter.​
Passe alors la commande directe :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
```

(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande réinitialise le disque interne : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *Macintosh HD* 

Poste le retour.


----------



## silverB (10 Octobre 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Macintosh HD
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 113 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2020)

Parfait : ton disque interne est restauré -->

- dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" => et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​


----------



## silverB (10 Octobre 2020)

Le système s'est installé sans problème, MERCI MILLE FOIS ENCORE


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Maillyw (12 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir tout le monde, je me permet de vous écrire car je suis assez débutant en mac. J'aimerais ajouter Windows sur mon Mac Air de début 2014. Au début il me demandais d'avoir 40Go d'espace libre, j'ai donc libéré de l'espace et ensuite ça a continuer.. J'ai donc libéré le plus d'espace possible et je suis à 61Go. J'ai pu voir qu'il fallait 60Go donc j'ai fais mon maximum, essayant même plusieurs manip du topic mais le problème persiste. 

Je vais essayer de vous mettre ce que me donne le terminal comme expliqué en page 1.
Merci d'avance de votre aide 



> login: Mon Oct 12 21:15:53 on ttys000
> 
> 
> You have new mail.
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour *Maillyw*

Tu as déjà une partition *BOOTCAMP* sur ton SSD > d'une taille de *36,1 Go* -->

- souhaites-tu la supprimer et récupérer son espace à la partition *apfs* de macOS (*85 Go* actuels) => afin de voir de quel espace libre total tu disposes alors ?​


----------



## Maillyw (13 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Maillyw*
> 
> Tu as déjà une partition *BOOTCAMP* sur ton SSD > d'une taille de *36,1 Go* -->
> 
> - souhaites-tu la supprimer et récupérer son espace à la partition *apfs* de macOS (*85 Go* actuels) => afin de voir de quel espace libre total tu disposes alors ?​


Ça dois être une fausse manip je pense qu’il vaut mieux la supprimer pour retourner au point de départ et continuer avec vos conseils. Merci


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2020)

Passe la commande (copiàer-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```

qui supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > ré-affiche la configuration des disques

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le 16è depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Maillyw (13 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour  
Merci de ta réponse, je viens de faire le copier coller et j'ai recommencer la manipulation. Désolé pour le bloc de code 


```
Last login: Tue Oct 13 15:05:52 on console
You have new mail.
Air-de-MARCO:~ Maillyw$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         85.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         36.1 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +85.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Disque Dur              58.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +36.1 GB    disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                864.3 KB   disk2s1

Air-de-MARCO:~ Maillyw$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    85G    59G    24G    71%  640477 9223372036854135330    0%   /
Air-de-MARCO:~ Maillyw$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/yc/wt1mrm2j0bl1qklzpp4vbn9w0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/yc/wt1mrm2j0bl1qklzpp4vbn9w0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/yc/wt1mrm2j0bl1qklzpp4vbn9w0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/yc/wt1mrm2j0bl1qklzpp4vbn9w0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/yc/wt1mrm2j0bl1qklzpp4vbn9w0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/yc/wt1mrm2j0bl1qklzpp4vbn9w0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
  0B    /Informations sur l’utilisateur
743M    /usr
333M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
 12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
3,3G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
diskutil erase6,2G      /System                                               ; 224K    /.fseventsd
^R
diskutil edu: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/yc/wt1mrm2j0bl1qklzpp4vbn9w0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/yc/wt1mrm2j0bl1qklzpp4vbn9w0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/yc/wt1mrm2j0bl1qklzpp4vbn9w0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/yc/wt1mrm2j0bl1qklzpp4vbn9w0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/yc/wt1mrm2j0bl1qklzpp4vbn9w0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/yc/wt1mrm2j0bl1qklzpp4vbn9w0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
6,4G    /private
 11M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
 31G    /Users
5,6G    /Applications
 22M    /opt
4,5K    /dev
 17M    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
Air-de-MARCO:~ Maillyw
```

Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2020)

Tu n'as certainement pas passé ma commande de suppression / récupération de la partition *BOOTCAMP* de type *Microsoft Basic Data* > puisque tu as actuellement une partition de type *apfs* exportant un *Conteneur* contenant un volume *BOOTCAMP*. Tu as donc dans l'Utilitaire de disque effectué une manipulation de reformatage de la partition à l'*apfs* qui ne résout rien.

- passe la commande (copier-coller - à l'exclusion de toute autre démarche) :​

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil erasevolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```

la commande supprime le *Conteneur apfs* du bas (ce qui reformate un volume *Untitled* standard sur la partition concernée) > supprime la partition du bas reformatée > récupère son espace au *Conteneur* du haut (et à sa partition de base) > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'intégralité du retour de la commande.


----------



## Maillyw (13 Octobre 2020)

Voici le résultat  


```
Last login: Tue Oct 13 15:07:03 on ttys000
You have new mail.
Air-de-MARCO:~ Maillyw$ diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil erasevolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation on disk2
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "BOOTCAMP" on disk2s1
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 34 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation on disk2
Started erase on disk0s3 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 36 123 070 464 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 84 999 999 488 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Disque Dur              58.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

Air-de-MARCO:~ Maillyw$
```
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2020)

Ton *Conteneur* est revenu à *121 Go* de capacité > avec dans les *60 Go* de blocs occupés. Ce qui te laisse dans les *60 Go* d'espace libre. Mais dont tu ne peux pas disposer entièrement pour la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* > étant donné que tu dois garder de l'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs* pour une expansion éventuelle de *Disque dur*.

- disons qu'en gardant dans les *15 Go* > tu pourrais créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *45 Go*. Est-ce que ça suffit pour Windows ?​


----------



## Maillyw (13 Octobre 2020)

Oui ça me suffit largement. Je vais uniquement l'utiliser pour installer VCDS (Logiciel pour diagnostic automobile), rien de plus.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2020)

Alors tu n'as qu'à relancer l'Assistant BootCamp pour lui faire créer une partition de *45 Go* (environ) et relater ici les résultats de l'opération.


----------



## Maillyw (13 Octobre 2020)

Quand je lance l'assistant boot camp aucun message au début, simplement un message de manque d’espace à la fin après la copie de  Windows, ne serait-ce simplement pas un manque de place sur la clef ? C’est bien une 16Go mais souvent on a légèrement moins dessus je sais pas ? Merci


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2020)

Est-ce que tu peux poster le message d'échec exact ? => qu'on voie en effet s'il s'agit d'un manque d'espace sur le disque du Mac (pour repartitionner) > ou sur celui de la clé USB.


----------



## Maillyw (13 Octobre 2020)

« Impossible de créer votre disque usb démarrable
L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque »

C’est vrai que « sur le disque » ça peut dire l’ordinateur ou la clef usb.. Tu serait m’en dire plus ? Si c’est simplement la clef je rigole déjà


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2020)

Le message est clair : c'est la clé USB seule qui est concernée > pas le disque interne du Mac.

- mais sur ce point (qui n'est pas un problème de repartitionnement) > je ne suis plus dans mon domaine de compétence (je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'installe pas). Il va falloir que tu attendes dans ton fil la venue de @Locke  qui est expert ès installation de Windows.​


----------



## Maillyw (13 Octobre 2020)

D’accord merci des infos !
La clef fait précisément 15,52Go ‍♂️


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2020)

Maillyw a dit:


> « Impossible de créer votre disque usb démarrable
> L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque »
> 
> C’est vrai que « sur le disque » ça peut dire l’ordinateur ou la clef usb.. Tu serait m’en dire plus ? Si c’est simplement la clef je rigole déjà


Déjà, grande inconnue qui est : que est modèle de ton Mac ? Que dis /A propos ce Mac ? Ce qui serait intéressant aussi serait de faire une copie de la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp, histoire de voir ce qui est proposé, clé USB, fichier .iso, etc.


----------



## Maillyw (13 Octobre 2020)

Salut Locke  Je viens de faire un screen pour que tu en sache plus sur le mac concerné.








Quand j'ouvre l'assistant Boot Camp, je fais "Continuer", (au début quand je faisait continuer j'avais le message qui m'indiquait que je manquais d'espace sur mon disque), je tombe donc sur la seconde page ou les 3 cases sont cochés, et ensuite le fichier iso téléchargé sur le site de Microsoft.






Et après le chargement le message d'erreur " Impossible de créer votre disque usb
L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque"

Comme je disais plus haut, c'est une clef usb toshiba 16Go mais pas totalement, précisément 15,52Go disponible sur la clef.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2020)

Ta clé USB Toshiba est en USB 2.0 ou 3.0 ? Par défaut, il faudrait qu'elle soit en USB 3.0, le formatage en Table de partition GUID et le format FAT32. Ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'Assistant Boot Camp te propose encore Windows 7 ? Par curiosité, pour arriver à macOS High Sierra tu as fait une installation propre _(clean install) _incluant un formatage du disque interne, ou tu t'es contenté de faire les mises à jour au fur et à mesure ?

Normalement tu n'as pas dû ce message d'erreur...




...n'est-ce pas, mais sait-on jamais ?

*PS :* je viens de voir sur le site officiel de Toshiba que ton type de clé USB est en 2.0 et pour moi, cela pose problème !


----------



## Maillyw (13 Octobre 2020)

J'ai simplement fait les mises à jour oui rien de plus  
Non comme tu dit, je n'ai pas eux ce message. Je viens de relancer j'attend le message d'erreur pour t'en faire un screen, mais oui ça viens surement de ma clef. J'ai tout fouillé chez moi et je n'ai que celle la donc je vais demander à mes collègues s'ils peuvent m'en prêter une. Une fois l'installation terminé on est d'accord que la clef servira à rien ? Ça me parait logique mais je préfère avoir la précision, au pire j'en achète une nouvelle en 3.0  merci


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2020)

Maillyw a dit:


> Une fois l'installation terminé on est d'accord que la clef servira à rien ?


A la base elle ne sert que pour faire l'installation et c'est tout, car on ne peut pas réparer une version défaillante de Windows depuis cette clé USB. Le problème du standard USB 2.0 n'est pas nouveau, il me semble bien qu'Apple en parle aussi.


----------



## Maillyw (13 Octobre 2020)

Je vais trouver !!! lol

Voila mon message d'erreur


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2020)

Maillyw a dit:


> Voila mon message d'erreur


Ca, j'ai bien compris. Comme tout le reste paraît correct, je ne vois que la clé USB en 2.0 et tu n'es pas le premier à qui ça arrive.


----------



## Maillyw (13 Octobre 2020)

Merci à vous pour votre aide, je reviens vers vous quand j’ai une nouvelle clef


----------



## Maillyw (14 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir, merci pour les infos.
Je viens au nouvelles et c'est à nouveau un échec alors que j'ai désormais une clef SanDisk 16Go 3.0... Je ne comprend pas.. J'ai envie de mettre un autre windows au pire, le 10 n'est pas obligatoire pour moi, je sais pas si ça change quelque chose?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2020)

Maillyw a dit:


> J'ai envie de mettre un autre windows au pire, le 10 n'est pas obligatoire pour moi, je sais pas si ça change quelque chose?


Pour moi non, ça ne changera en rien ton problème. Par contre, tu devrais essayer ceci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...même si tu n'as jamais eu ce message d'erreur je te conseille fortement de suivre les indications que je donne et de voir ce qu'il se passe. Tu retiendras bien qu'il te faut modifier impérativement modifier le fichier .iso original et que tu dois le sélectionner pour tenter de créer ta clé USB d'installation.


----------



## Maillyw (14 Octobre 2020)

On y étais presque ! Le chargement n'avais jamais étais aussi loin grâce à ta méthode




Ils m'ont même demandé mon mot de passe derrière mais j'ai eux juste après un message de manque de stockage... Grrr...




Du coup j'ai supprimé l'ancien fichier iso qui peut prendre un peu de place, et la je redémarre le chargement.
Mon espace de stockage:


```
Last login: Wed Oct 14 20:39:12 on console
You have new mail.
Air-de-MARCO:~ Maillyw$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Disque Dur              59.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.9 GB    disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              15.9 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.3 GB     disk3

Air-de-MARCO:~ Maillyw$ df -H /
```

Merci


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2020)

Maillyw a dit:


> Ils m'ont même demandé mon mot de passe derrière mais j'ai eux juste après un message de manque de stockage... Grrr...


Il y a manifestement un problème de stockage caché ou pas. Par curiosité tu réserves quelle taille pour Windows ?


----------



## Maillyw (14 Octobre 2020)

Hallelujah ça marche !
Installation en cours. J’ai besoin du minimum sur le Windows j’ai donc choisi 35Go je ne pouvais mettre moins ‍


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2020)

Maillyw a dit:


> Hallelujah ça marche !
> Installation en cours. J’ai besoin du minimum sur le Windows j’ai donc choisi 35Go je ne pouvais mettre moins ‍


C'est bien, donc à la base il y avait bien un problème avec ta clé USB 2.0 et aussi un problème de taille avec le fichier .iso que je te demandais de modifier. Ensuite, pour moi tu as de la chance avec 35 Go que l'installation se fasse.


----------



## Maillyw (14 Octobre 2020)

Pour une fois que la chance est de mon côtés... Je vous remercie pour tout ! Vous êtes au top.


----------



## Doode (4 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, 

Je présente le même souci, je souhaite installer Windows et l'assistant bootcamp me demande 42Go d'espace disque que je semble avoir mais il ne veut quand même pas s'executer.





	

		
			
		

		
	
.

J'ai effectué la commande pour effacer les snapshots mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être la source du souci car la sauvegarde Time Machine était désactivée. 

Si quelqu'un à une idée je suis preneur! 

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour *Doode*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Doode (4 Novembre 2020)

Hello Maco, 
Merci pour ta réponse rapide, voici ce que cela affiche: 

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  57.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 31.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk1s5

MacBook-Pro-de-edouard:~ edouard$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2020)

Le *Conteneur apfs* a une capacité de *121,1 Go*. Les *5* volumes hébergés ont une occupation de blocs de *71,1 Go*. Ce qui laisse dans les *50 Go* d'espace libre. En gardant *10 Go* de marge pour macOS => ça te donne *40 Go* pour *BOOTCAMP* : ce qui est un peu juste.

- on vérifie l'occupation de l'espace. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
```

qui affiche d'éventuels *snapshots* rétenteurs d'espace-disque associés au volume-Données (il s'agit d'instantanés *apfs* archivant des états passés du volume)

Est-ce que tu as eu un retour ?


----------



## Doode (4 Novembre 2020)

Pas de snapshots apparement 


```
No snapshots for disk1s1
```

Cela veut dire qu'il va falloir que je fasse de l'espace moi même ou il y a d'autres choses à tester?

Merci encore


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2020)

Pas de *snapshot*. On peut encore mesurer les groupements de fichiers dans ton volume-Données => histoire de voir s'il n'y aurait pas des fichiers dispensables.

- passe la commande :​

```
csrutil status
```

qui affiche l'état actuel du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation)

Poste le retour => une activation du *SIP* bloquerait partiellement une commande de mesure des fichiers que j'ai l'intention de te passer.


----------



## Doode (4 Novembre 2020)

Voila le retour 

```
MacBook-Pro-de-edouard:~ edouard$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
MacBook-Pro-de-edouard:~ edouard$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2020)

*SIP* activé (*enabled*).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```

qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x /System/Volumes/Data -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```

à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume-Données (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est très lente d'exécution : attends le retour de l'invite de commande *MacBook-Pro-de-edouard:~ edouard$* en signal de fin.

Poste le tableau dans un Bloc de code.


----------



## Doode (4 Novembre 2020)

J'ai tout suivi à la lettre  

```
MacBook-Pro-de-edouard:~ edouard$ sudo find -x /System/Volumes/Data -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.Spotlight-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.Trashes: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/mnt: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.DocumentRevisions-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.TemporaryItems: No such file or directory
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/sw
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/home
4,6M    /System/Volumes/Data/usr
240M    /System/Volumes/Data/.Spotlight-V100
8,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/.DS_Store
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager
4,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/.installer-compatibility
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
1,6M    /System/Volumes/Data/.TempReceipt.bom
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.file
2,9G    /System/Volumes/Data/Library
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.Trashes
3,2G    /System/Volumes/Data/System
4,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/.OSInstallerMessages
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/mnt
637M    /System/Volumes/Data/.fseventsd
3,3G    /System/Volumes/Data/private
128M    /System/Volumes/Data/.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.vol
 34G    /System/Volumes/Data/Users
7,8G    /System/Volumes/Data/Applications
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/opt
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/Volumes
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.TemporaryItems
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.dbfseventsd
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/cores
MacBook-Pro-de-edouard:~ edouard$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2020)

Le volume-Données dans Catalina héberge les données sujettes à variations > aussi bien du Système que de l'utilisateur.

- ici : les données variables du Système (*Library* > *System* > *private*) font 9,4 Gi = *10 Go* => tu ne peux rien faire à ce niveau.​​- les données d'utilisateur correspondant à Applications : 7,8 Gi = *8,4 Go* (ce sont les logiciels tiers que tu as installés en plus des applications Apple natives) & Utilisateurs (*Users*) : 34 Gi = *36,5 Go*.​
On peut explorer le répertoire Utilisateurs. Passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
sudo du -sh ~/*
```

qui mesurent (en *Gi*) les dossiers de comptes dans les Utilisateurs > puis les sous-dossiers de ton dossier de compte *edouard*. Commande lentes.

Poste les retours.


----------



## Doode (4 Novembre 2020)

Voila les retours : 

```
MacBook-Pro-de-edouard:~ edouard$ sudo du -sh /Users/*
Password:
 36K    /Users/Guest
4,8M    /Users/Shared
 34G    /Users/edouard
MacBook-Pro-de-edouard:~ edouard$ sudo du -sh ~/*
2,1M    /Users/edouard/Applications
3,2G    /Users/edouard/Desktop
8,0K    /Users/edouard/Documents
6,2G    /Users/edouard/Downloads
360K    /Users/edouard/Dropbox
  0B    /Users/edouard/Dropbox (Dev Team)
 20G    /Users/edouard/Library
800K    /Users/edouard/Movies
358M    /Users/edouard/Music
4,5G    /Users/edouard/Pictures
8,0K    /Users/edouard/Public
MacBook-Pro-de-edouard:~ edouard$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2020)

Tout est dans le dossier de compte *edouard*. Dans ce dossier pour l'essentiel -->

- 6,2 Gi = *6,7 Go* dans les Téléchargements => tu dois pouvoir directement alléger ici​​- 20 Gi = *21,5 Go* dans la Bibliothèque (non affichée par le Finder par défaut) => il y a peut-être du dispensable dans ce dossier.​
On explore la Bibliothèque. Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/*
```

qui mesure (en *Gi*) les sous-dossiers de cette Bibliothèque 

Poste le retour.


----------



## Doode (4 Novembre 2020)

Pour les téléchargements les 6Go sont dus justement à l'ISO de Windows que j'ai téléchargé, voici les retours pour la librairie : 

```
MacBook-Pro-de-edouard:~ edouard$ sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/*
Password:
1,2M    /Users/edouard/Library/Accounts
1,2M    /Users/edouard/Library/Address Book Plug-Ins
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Scripts
 13G    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support
1,1M    /Users/edouard/Library/Assistant
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Assistants
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Audio
2,6G    /Users/edouard/Library/Caches
6,4M    /Users/edouard/Library/Calendars
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/CallServices
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/ColorPickers
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Colors
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Compositions
2,1G    /Users/edouard/Library/Containers
1,0M    /Users/edouard/Library/Cookies
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/CoreData
320K    /Users/edouard/Library/CoreFollowUp
 92K    /Users/edouard/Library/Dictionaries
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Dropbox
 44K    /Users/edouard/Library/Edraw
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Family
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Favorites
 24K    /Users/edouard/Library/FileProvider
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/FontCollections
 20K    /Users/edouard/Library/Fonts
 80K    /Users/edouard/Library/FrontBoard
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/GameKit
9,7M    /Users/edouard/Library/Google
318M    /Users/edouard/Library/Group Containers
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Gyazo
8,9M    /Users/edouard/Library/HomeKit
352K    /Users/edouard/Library/IdentityServices
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Input Methods
 45M    /Users/edouard/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
272K    /Users/edouard/Library/Keyboard
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Keyboard Layouts
4,1M    /Users/edouard/Library/KeyboardServices
 23M    /Users/edouard/Library/Keychains
1,7M    /Users/edouard/Library/LanguageModeling
 28K    /Users/edouard/Library/LaunchAgents
172K    /Users/edouard/Library/Let's Golf 3
164K    /Users/edouard/Library/Logs
978M    /Users/edouard/Library/Mail
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Maps
1,7M    /Users/edouard/Library/Messages
124M    /Users/edouard/Library/Metadata
176M    /Users/edouard/Library/Mobile Documents
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/News
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/PDF Services
604K    /Users/edouard/Library/Passes
6,2M    /Users/edouard/Library/PersonalizationPortrait
112K    /Users/edouard/Library/Personas
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/PreferencePanes
109M    /Users/edouard/Library/Preferences
564K    /Users/edouard/Library/Printers
144K    /Users/edouard/Library/PubSub
2,0M    /Users/edouard/Library/Reminders
374M    /Users/edouard/Library/Safari
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/SafariSafeBrowsing
564K    /Users/edouard/Library/Saved Application State
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Saved Searches
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Screen Savers
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/ScreenRecordings
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Scripts
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Services
8,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Sharing
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Sounds
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Speech
 64K    /Users/edouard/Library/Spelling
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/StickiesDatabase
 16M    /Users/edouard/Library/Suggestions
3,7M    /Users/edouard/Library/SyncedPreferences
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/UIKitSystem
408K    /Users/edouard/Library/VirtualBox
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Voices
 56K    /Users/edouard/Library/WebKit
284K    /Users/edouard/Library/Widgets
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Workflows
 16K    /Users/edouard/Library/com.apple.icloud.searchpartyd
 44K    /Users/edouard/Library/com.apple.internal.ck
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/iMovie
 12K    /Users/edouard/Library/iTunes
 12K    /Users/edouard/Library/studentd
MacBook-Pro-de-edouard:~ edouard$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2020)

Pour l'essentiel -->

- Application Support : 13 Gi = *14 Go* > Caches  : 2,6 Gi = *2,8 Go* > Containers : 2,1 Go = *2,2 Go*​
=> Containers : rien à y faire --> c'est un maquis quasi ingérable. Caches : tu peux supprimer leur contenu --> le problème étant qu'il y a recréation automatique (quoique pas forcément aussi volumineuse). Application Support mérite une exploration.

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/Ap*\Su*/*
```

qui mesure (en *Gi*) les contenus de Application Support

Poste le retour.


----------



## Doode (4 Novembre 2020)

Le retour : 

```
MacBook-Pro-de-edouard:~ edouard$ sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/Ap*\Su*/*
Password:
 16K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/4kdownload.com
7,7M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/AddressBook
 28M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Adobe
6,6M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/AirDroid
3,2G    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Andy
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Ankama Launcher
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/AnkamaCertificates
252K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/App Store
 40K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/BitTorrent
5,3M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/CEF
 74M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Caches
184K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/CitrixOnline
2,3M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/CleanMyMac X
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/CleanMyMac X HealthMonitor
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/CleanMyMac X Menu
6,2M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/CloudDocs
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Console
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/CoreParsec
384K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/CrashReporter
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/D2Info0
512K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Dashlane
9,2M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Devialet
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/DiskImages
128K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Dock
5,6M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Dofus
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Dofus-2
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Dofus-3
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Dofus-4
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Dofus-5
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/DofusAppId0_1
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/DofusAppId0_2
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/DofusAppId0_3
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/DofusAppId0_4
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/DofusAppId0_5
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Dropbox
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/FileProvider
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Flux
1,5M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/GoToOpener
233M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Google
504K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/GraphicConverter
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/HP
 12K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/JREInstaller
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Java
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/JetBrains
 18M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Knowledge
 28K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/LogMeIn Hamachi
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/LogMeInInc
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Mac Clean Plus
388K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Microsoft AU Daemon
196K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Microsoft AutoUpdate
 88K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Mixxx
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/MobileSync
334M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Molotov
 32K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Oracle
 17M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Popcorn-Time
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Preview
2,2M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/PyCharmCE2018.3
3,1M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Quick Look
212M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Rapport
3,6G    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Sandbox Interactive GmbH
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Serato
455M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Skype
 20K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Skype Meetings App
172K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Spigot
2,8G    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Spotify
961M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Steam
544K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/SyncServices
8,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/T
 33M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/TeamSpeak 3
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/TrustedPeersHelper
124K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/TunnelBear
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/UltraMixer4
204K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/UltraMixer5
7,8M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Unified Remote
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/VLC
1,3M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/VMware Horizon View Client
147M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/WhatsApp
888K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Wine
8,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/WineBottler
 44M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/Wineskin
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/[Worker]
 12K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/[Worker].null
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/accountsd
280K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.apple.AMPLibraryAgent
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.apple.ContextStoreAgent
5,2M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.apple.ProtectedCloudStorage
128K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.apple.WebKit.Plugin.32
8,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.apple.backgroundtaskmanagementagent
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.apple.exchangesync
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.apple.kvs
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.apple.replayd
1,3M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sbd
832K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sharedfilelist
 84K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight
888K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.apple.touristd
3,2M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.apple.transparencyd
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.dashlane.Dashlane
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.dashlane.DashlaneAgent
8,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.hnc.Discord.ShipIt
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.microsoft.skypeforbusiness.webmeetings
 73M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.nordvpn.osx
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.tunnelbear.mac.TunnelBear
1,4M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/com.winamax.chat
732M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/discord
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/dmd
8,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/iCloud
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/iLifeMediaBrowser
 36K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/icdd
4,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/org.videolan.vlc
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/syncdefaultsd
  0B    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/transparencyd
 24M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/uTorrent
8,0K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/unity.Sandbox Interactive GmbH.Albion Online Client
352K    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/videosubscriptionsd
176M    /Users/edouard/Library/Application Support/zaap
MacBook-Pro-de-edouard:~ edouard$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2020)

Je vois (comme dossiers un peu volumineux ) --> 

- Andy : 3,2 Gi = *3,5 Go* > Sandbox Interactive GmbH : 3,6 Gi = *3,9 Go* > Spotify : 2,8 Gi = *3 Go* ​
Je ne vois pas à quoi correspond Andy. Sandbox Interactive GmbH non plus. Spotify : c'est le service musical. En résumé : à part gratter ça et là => tu es surtout limité par la taille restreinte de ton SDD de *121 Go*.

- veux-tu démasquer ta Bibliothèque de compte pour aller voir avec le Finder dans les dossiers cités plus haut ?​


----------



## Doode (4 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois (comme dossiers un peu volumineux ) -->
> 
> - Andy : 3,2 Gi = *3,5 Go* > Sandbox Interactive GmbH : 3,6 Gi = *3,9 Go* > Spotify : 2,8 Gi = *3 Go* ​
> Je ne vois pas à quoi correspond Andy. Sandbox Interactive GmbH non plus. Spotify : c'est le service musical. En résumé : à part gratter ça et là => tu es surtout limité par la taille restreinte de ton SDD de *121 Go*.
> ...


Alors Andy est un émulateur android et Sandbox Interactive est un jeu, dans le reste de la liste il y a des traces de nombreuses applications que je n'utilise plus et qui sont même désinstallées (dont Andy) donc effectivement s'il y a un moyen d'accéder à ces fichiers pour les supprimer cela m'arrangerait.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
open ~
```

qui affiche l'espace global de ton dossier de compte *edouard* dans une fenêtre du Finder. Va alors à la barre des menus du Finder : *Présentation* > *Afficher les options de présentation* (en bas) => dans la palette collatérale coche la case de l'option : "*Afficher le dossier Bibliothèque*". Un dossier Bibliothèque apparaît dans l'espace de ton dossier de compte *edouard*. Tu peux l'explorer.

Pour ce qui est du dossier Applications spécifique au seul volume-Données (sinon ses contenus sont agrégés en présentation graphique à ceux du dossier Applications du volume-Système) => tu peux passer la commande :

```
open /System/Volumes/Data/Ap*
```

qui affiche dans une fenêtre du Finder ce dossier dont les contenus correspondent uniquement aux logiciels tiers que tu as installés. Tu peux aussi l'explorer => histoire de voir si tu n'as pas des applications sans emploi à élaguer.


----------



## Doode (4 Novembre 2020)

Super, j'ai supprimé ce dont j'étais sûr, principalement dans l'application support.

Du coup le boot camp accepte ma partition. 

Merci infiniment pour ta disponibilité et l'aide fournie


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Supwacox87 (6 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

J'essaie d'installer window 10 via l'utilitaire Boot Camp, mais voilà, j'obtient ce fameux message d'erreur signalant que l'espace disque est insuffisant. J'ai essayé tant bien que mal d'appliquer les différentes solutions que vous avez mentionnées dans ce forum, mais en vain. Je vous remercie à l'avance pour votre aide! J'aimerais bien que le service de support d'Apple prenne exemple sur vous ! hehe 

Voici donc les informations générées par les commandes informatives :


```
Last login: Fri Nov  6 11:04:19 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
iMac-Gabriel:~ Radisson$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD – données  399.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 85.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.4 GB    disk1s5

iMac-Gabriel:~ Radisson$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5   500G    11G    87G    12%  488688 4882988232    0%   /
iMac-Gabriel:~ Radisson$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
  0B    /home
585M    /usr
  0B    /.DS_Store
2,4M    /bin
1012K    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
9,3G    /Library
374G    /System
  0B    /.VolumeIcon.icns
2,9M    /.fseventsd
8,2G    /private
  0B    /.vol
311G    /Users
 30G    /Applications
  0B    /opt
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
iMac-Gabriel:~ Radisson$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
Snapshots for volume group containing disk /:
iMac-Gabriel:~ Radisson$
```


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2020)

Dans les grandes lignes, tu as un disque dur de 500 Go dont 413 Go sont occupés, il ne reste donc que 87 Go. En sachant que pour que macOS fonctionne correctement qu'il lui faudra lui laisser un espace libre de 20/25 Go. Au mieux tu ne pourras pas faire une réservation d'une partition Windows de plus de 67 Go.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir *Supwacox*

La longue commande de mesure des fichiers > en ayant comme cible */* (point de montage du volume démarré) => a mesuré le volume-Système démarré > dans lequel des contenus du volume-Données associé se trouvent agrégés. Ce qui donne un tableau disons mélangé.

- repasse la commande ainsi éditée :​

```
sudo find -x /System/Volumes/Data -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```

où la cible est le dossier */System/Volumes/Data* du volume-Système démarré => qui sert de point de montage au volume-Données. Ainsi la commande ne va mesurer que les groupements de fichiers du volume-Données. Ce qui permettra de comparer avec l'occupation de ses blocs (donnée par la commande *diskutil* = *399 Go*) => afin de voir s'il n'y a pas d'espace occupé fantôme.

Poste le tableau obtenu.


----------



## Supwacox87 (9 Novembre 2020)

Locke & Macomanicac,  je vous remercie pour vos réponses rapide c'est très apprécié  Voici donc le tableau obtenu (Noter que j'ai supprimé les lignes "Operation not permitted" afin d'épurer le tableau:


```
Last login: Mon Nov  9 07:56:39 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
iMac-Gabriel:~ Radisson$ sudo find -x /System/Volumes/Data -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/sw
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/home
125M    /System/Volumes/Data/usr
 16K    /System/Volumes/Data/.DS_Store
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager
4,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/.installer-compatibility
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.adobeTemp
2,6M    /System/Volumes/Data/MailBundles
1,7M    /System/Volumes/Data/.TempReceipt.bom
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.file
9,3G    /System/Volumes/Data/Library
4,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/.PR007377
3,4G    /System/Volumes/Data/System
4,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/.OSInstallerMessages
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/mnt
262M    /System/Volumes/Data/.fseventsd
8,3G    /System/Volumes/Data/private
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.vol
311G    /System/Volumes/Data/Users
 30G    /System/Volumes/Data/Applications
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/opt
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/Volumes
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.dbfseventsd
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/cores
4,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/.DS582398
iMac-Gabriel:~ Radisson$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2020)

Je comptabilise 362,4 Gi = *390 Go* de fichiers catalogués dans le volume-Données. Contre *399 Go* de blocs occupés (à la date de vendredi). *9 Go* de blocs occupés en excès.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap listsnaps disk1s1
```

qui affiche les *snapshots* éventuellement associés au volume-Données

As-tu obtenu un retour ?

Question : penses-tu avoir pour *346 Go* de données personnelles (la taille du répertoire Utilisateurs) ?


----------



## Supwacox87 (9 Novembre 2020)

Non, je n'obtient aucun retour...



```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
iMac-Gabriel:~ Radisson$ diskutil ap listsnaps disk1s1
No snapshots for disk1s1
iMac-Gabriel:~ Radisson$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```

qui vérifie l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* et de ses *5* volumes

Poste le retour => qu'on voie s'il n'y aurait pas une erreur dans l'*apfs* (*snapshot* corrompu in-listable ou erreur du gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs).


----------



## Supwacox87 (9 Novembre 2020)

Voici le résultat :


```
iMac-Gabriel:~ Radisson$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD – données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
iMac-Gabriel:~ Radisson$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2020)

Aucune erreur. Bon --> on fait abstraction des *9 Go* de différence : occupation des blocs / taille des fichiers.

- retour à la question antérieure : penses-tu avoir pour *346 Go* de données personnelles (= la taille du répertoire Utilisateurs) ?​


----------



## Supwacox87 (10 Novembre 2020)

Désolé pour le délais de réponse ! Je crois que j'ai trouvé le problème... J'avais en effet 346 Go de données qui bloquant mon installation. Le problème venait de la synchronisation de mon outil "Dropbox Enterprise". Normalement la configuration devait être en "Cloud" en ne conservant aucune données localement. (Le statut des dossiers étaient bel et bien en "cloud" quand je vérifiais depuis mon Finder)... J'ai donc décidé de supprimé l'association dropbox à mon ordinateur, roulé un nettoyage puis associer mon compte dropbox à nouveau en spécifiant vouloir les dossiers en "cloud" seulement et non local... et Boom... problème réglé ! 

Désolé du dérangement et un énorme merci à tous pour vos réponses si rapide. C'est très apprécié


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2020)

Bien joué - content pour toi !


----------



## Sebson (17 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous et notamment à Macomaniac dont les précieux conseils sur cette page m'ont déjà permis de libérer assez d'espace pour lancer boot camp. J'aurais besoin de libérer quelques Go de plus pour allouer plus d'espace à Windows. Savez-vous s'il est possible d'effacer le snapshot contenu dans le 6eme volume listé ci-dessous ?  


```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Wantz:~ SebastienWantz$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  44.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 283.2 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                655.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            14.9 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 14.9 GB    disk1s5s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour *Sebson*

L'OS Big Sur implique une distribution de *6* volumes dans le *Conteneur*. Une des innovations de cet OS consiste en un "dédoublement" du volume-Système en une paire de volumes de taille équivalente (*14,9 Go*) en conditions de démarrage -->

```
5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            14.9 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 14.9 GB    disk1s5s1
```

dans cette paire > *Macintosh HD* est un volume-Système inactif : il sert de paradigme pour la prise d'un instantané (*snapshot*) qui en constitue un équivalent miroir en démarrage

*⁨com.apple.os.update-...*⁩ est le montage (en lecture seule) de cet instantané à un volume auxiliaire intitulé *Update* au repos > qui sert de point de montage à l'instantané du volume-Système original. C'est sur ce clone du volume-Système que s'effectue le démarrage

En résumé : non > tu ne peux certes pas supprimer le volume *com.apple.os.update-...* => tu es actuellement démarré dessus.


----------



## Deuzi75 (18 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci lorsque je formate le disque BOOTCAMP et que je clique sur suivant, un message d'espace insuffisant s'affiche que je choisisse 32 ou 128 Go d'espace disponible lors du partitionnement, c'est toujours le même résultat. 

S'agit-il de l'absence de clé usb seulement ? (Je n'en ai pas encore utilisé, car j'ai énormément de place dispo sur mon mac (142 Go)).

Merci d'avance.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir *Deuzi*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Deuzi75 (18 Mars 2021)

Salut macomaniac,

Merci de ta réponse, le bloc de code s'affiche comme suit :


```
Last login: Thu Mar 18 18:36:01 on ttys000
You have new mail.
macbook-pro-de-ilyas:~ ilyaslenting$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BDD91C73-5823-4ED8-A064-8329CF8ECE7B
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
macbook-pro-de-ilyas:~ ilyaslenting$
```

Comme je l'ai dit précédemment, tout se passe bien jusqu'au moment ou je dois formater le disque BOOTCAMP, ce qui fonctionne, puis lorsque je clique sur "suivant", un message m'indique que l'espace du disque BOOTCAMP est insuffisant, qu'il fasse 32Go ou 128Go.

Pour info j'ai un mac *OSX El Capitan 10.11.6* de début 2015, j'ai donc décidé de télécharger un fichier iso de Windows 10 plus ancien (2016) car mon système ne supportait pas le plus récent.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2021)

Passe encore la commande :

```
df -H /
```

qui mesure l'occupation des blocs du volume de démarrage

Poste le retour.


----------



## Deuzi75 (19 Mars 2021)

Et voici : 

```
Last login: Thu Mar 18 23:01:49 on ttys000
You have new mail.
macbook-pro-de-ilyas:~ ilyaslenting$ df -H /
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1   250G   109G   141G    44% 26556129 34424733   44%   /
macbook-pro-de-ilyas:~ ilyaslenting$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2021)

Tu as *141 Go* d'espace de blocs disponible. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil cs resizeStack BDD91C73-5823-4ED8-A064-8329CF8ECE7B 170g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```

la commande rétrécit le volume logique *Macintosh HD* à *170 Go* > crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *80 Go* en format *FAT-32* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. S'il y a un blocage => sa raison sera mentionnée.


----------



## Deuzi75 (19 Mars 2021)

Voilà , c'est fait :


```
Last login: Fri Mar 19 17:11:35 on ttys000
You have new mail.
macbook-pro-de-ilyas:~ ilyaslenting$ diskutil cs resizeStack BDD91C73-5823-4ED8-A064-8329CF8ECE7B 170g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is BDD91C73-5823-4ED8-A064-8329CF8ECE7B
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Shrinking Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking extended attributes file
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Shrinking file system
Shrinking Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 169999990784 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage Physical Volume from 250140434432 to 170362814464 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 170362814464 bytes
Copying booter
Shrinking partition for Physical Volume and adding new partitions
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s4: 155775808 sectors in 2433997 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=334419968 drv=0x80 bsec=155813888 bspf=19016 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            170.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                79.8 GB    disk0s4
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +170.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BDD91C73-5823-4ED8-A064-8329CF8ECE7B
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2021)

Il n'y a pas de problème de repartitionnement : une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *79,8 Go* a été créée comme on a voulu.

- passe la commande à effet inverse :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil cs resizeStack BDD91C73-5823-4ED8-A064-8329CF8ECE7B 0b ; diskutil list
```

qui supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace à *Macintosh HD* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## Deuzi75 (21 Mars 2021)

```
Last login: Fri Mar 19 19:35:48 on ttys000
You have new mail.
macbook-pro-de-ilyas:~ ilyaslenting$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil cs resizeStack BDD91C73-5823-4ED8-A064-8329CF8ECE7B 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is BDD91C73-5823-4ED8-A064-8329CF8ECE7B
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
File system check exit code is 0
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 170362814464 to 250140434432 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 250140434432 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 249777487872 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BDD91C73-5823-4ED8-A064-8329CF8ECE7B
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
macbook-pro-de-ilyas:~ ilyaslenting$
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2021)

Tu as bien récupéré l'espace de la partition supprimée.

- est-ce que l'Assistant BootCamp refuse toujours de repartitionner ?​


----------



## Deuzi75 (21 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as bien récupéré l'espace de la partition supprimée.
> 
> - est-ce que l'Assistant BootCamp refuse toujours de repartitionner ?​


Salut maco,

Le souci n'était pas le partitionnement qui à l'air de fonctionner, mais bien une fois que windows veut lancer l'installation et le disque bootcamp formaté, le message "espace disque insuffisant" sur le disque bootcamp s'affiche toujours, ainsi que sur les autres disques, et ce peu importe la taille du disque choisie...


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2021)

Deuzi75 a dit:


> Le souci n'était pas le partitionnement qui à l'air de fonctionner, mais bien une fois que windows veut lancer l'installation et le disque bootcamp formaté, le message "espace disque insuffisant" sur le disque bootcamp s'affiche toujours, ainsi que sur les autres disques, et ce peu importe la taille du disque choisie...


Une chose très importante à retenir, lorsque qu'Assistant Boot Camp est ouvert, ce dernier ne supportera pas la moindre présence d'un autre disque dur USB. Ne sera toléré qu'une clé USB si ce dernier en a besoin.


----------



## Deuzi75 (21 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Une chose très importante à retenir, lorsque qu'Assistant Boot Camp est ouvert, ce dernier ne supportera pas la moindre présence d'un autre disque dur USB. Ne sera toléré qu'une clé USB si ce dernier en a besoin.


Bonsoir Locke,

J'entends bien ce que tu dis, je n'ai utilisé aucune clé usb extérieure ni créé aucune forme de disque dur usb depuis mon mac. Seulement lorsque l'installation se lance et après formatage voici ce qui se passe en *PJ.*

Après coup je me rends compte que le message parle de "volume système" ce qui correspond au disque 1 non ? peut être qu'il faut libérer de l'espace là-dessus ?


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2021)

Deuzi75 a dit:


> Après coup je me rends compte que le message parle de "volume système" ce qui correspond au disque 1 non ? peut être qu'il faut libérer de l'espace là-dessus ?


Non, il n'y a rien à libérer ni à bidouiller. Dans ta copie écran il y a une erreur, il manque la partition temporaire en FAT32 qu'Assistant Boot Camp crée lors de son utilisation en lui donnant le nom de BOOTCAMP en majuscules.

Le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp est immuable depuis la nuit des temps, lors de son lancement, selon la version du Mac, il proposera une fenêtre d'utilisation ou pas d'une clé USB, de l'utilisation ou pas d'un fichier .iso d'une version de Windows, de l'utilisation d'une clé USB pour créer une clé USB d'installation de Windows ou pour simplement ne copier que les pilotes/drivers.

Ensuite, il fait une demande de réservation de la taille pour Windows, si tout se déroule bien, il formatera une partition temporaire en FAT32 qui portera le nom immuable de BOOTCAMP en majuscules. Si tout est toujours correct, Assistant Boot Camp passe la main à l'installateur de Windows, après un ou deux écrans on arrive à celui-ci...




...dans lequel il faut impérativement sélectionner la partition portant le nom de BOOTCAMP, puis faire un clic sur Formater pour que cette partition soit formatée en NTFS par l'installateur de Windows. Ensuite un clic sur Suivant et l'installation de Windows démarrera sans coup férir.

Pour résumé, toute autre tentative que celle proposée par Assistant Boot Camp sera vouée à un échec. Dans ton cas de figure, comme tu m'as l'air d'avoir pas mal bidouillé que certaines informations propres à ta version de macOS soient corrompues, tu tourneras en rond. Et le fond du problème peut-être tout autre, car on ne connaît pas le modèle exact de ton Mac ? Si par hasard, il possède un SuperDrive, là encore ce ne sera pas la même musique. Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.


----------



## Deuzi75 (22 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Non, il n'y a rien à libérer ni à bidouiller. Dans ta copie écran il y a une erreur, il manque la partition temporaire en FAT32 qu'Assistant Boot Camp crée lors de son utilisation en lui donnant le nom de BOOTCAMP en majuscules.
> 
> Le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp est immuable depuis la nuit des temps, lors de son lancement, selon la version du Mac, il proposera une fenêtre d'utilisation ou pas d'une clé USB, de l'utilisation ou pas d'un fichier .iso d'une version de Windows, de l'utilisation d'une clé USB pour créer une clé USB d'installation de Windows ou pour simplement ne copier que les pilotes/drivers.
> 
> ...



C'est exactement ce que j'avais fait, la partie disque 5 de la photo que j'ai postée est celle d'après formatage, mais avant cela le disque 5 s'appelle bien BOOTCAMP, et lorsque que je formate et que je clique sur suivant, le même message "volume système insuffisant" s'affiche.

Pour le modèle, comme je l'ai dit, c'est un macbook pro OSX El Capitan 10.11.6 de début 2015.


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2021)

Deuzi75 a dit:


> Pour le modèle, comme je l'ai dit, c'est un macbook pro OSX El Capitan 10.11.6 de début 2015.


C'est beaucoup plus clair maintenant pour moi. Ton MBP de 2015 te permet d'utiliser directement un fichier et nul besoin d'une clé USB pour les pilotes/drivers. Dans ton cas figure, Assistant Boot Camp commence par créer une partition temporaire virtuelle dans laquelle seront stockés tous les fichiers du fichier .iso de Windows, ainsi que les pilotes/drivers. Ensuite, il y a une demande de la réservation pour la taille de la partition Windows et ce n'est qu'à partir de ce moment qu'il passe la main à l'installateur de Windows.

Dans ta copie écran...




...tout est normal. Il faut impérativement sélectionner la partition BOOTCAMP en majuscules, faire un clic sur Formater. Une fenêtre contextuelle s'ouvrira demandant une confirmation d'effacement et de formatage, un clic sur OK, tu patientes quelques instants. Si le formatage est bien réalisé, la partition portant le nom de BOOTCAMP ne s'affichera plus, c'est normal, il faut tout simplement faire un clic sur Suivant pour que l'installation de Windows démarre réellement.

Il y a aura plusieurs redémarrages, tu laisses faire, tu fais les réglages demandés par Windows et après un ultime redémarrage, une fenêtre contextuelle s'ouvrira indiquant l'installation de pilotes/drivers comme celle-ci...




...un cic sur Suivant, les pilotes s'installent et tu auras cette fenêtre...




...un clic sur Terminer, voilà c'est fini et Windows est opérationnel. Pour information, juste avant l'apparition de la fenêtre de l'installation des pilotes/drivers, Assistant Boot Camp effacera la partition virtuelle contenant les fichiers Windows et les pilotes/drivers en toute transparence, il ne restera plus rien.

J'ai une interrogation, ton MBP est tout à fait capable d'utiliser macOS Big Sur, pourquoi rester sous OS X El Capitan qui est vraiment une vieille version ?


----------



## Deuzi75 (22 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> C'est beaucoup plus clair maintenant pour moi. Ton MBP de 2015 te permet d'utiliser directement un fichier et nul besoin d'une clé USB pour les pilotes/drivers. Dans ton cas figure, Assistant Boot Camp commence par créer une partition temporaire virtuelle dans laquelle seront stockés tous les fichiers du fichier .iso de Windows, ainsi que les pilotes/drivers. Ensuite, il y a une demande de la réservation pour la taille de la partition Windows et ce n'est qu'à partir de ce moment qu'il passe la main à l'installateur de Windows.
> 
> Dans ta copie écran...
> 
> ...



Merci pour toutes ces infos.

J'étais déjà arrivé a cette étape-là et lorsque je formate le disque BOOTCAMP et que j'appuie sur suivant, c'est bien le message volume système insuffisant qui s'affiche à chaque fois. Du coup impossible de continuer et je quitte l'installation puis libère l'espace alloué au nouveau disque BOOTCAMP.

Je me renseigne à ta suggestion, je ne connaissais pas Big Sur, mon but étant de jouer à d'anciens comme nouveaux jeux windows sur mon mac, je pensais que d'installer windows restait tout de même la bonne solution.

Je vais essayer Big Sur et voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## Deuzi75 (23 Mars 2021)

Après avoir téléchargé Big Sur j'ai enfin pu installer Windows correctement et en un clin d'oeil... Je pense que je vais partir là-dessus du coup.

Merci bcp pour votre aide Locke et macomaniac


----------



## John60 (17 Mai 2021)

Bonjour je rencontre le même problème j'arrive pas a utiliser Boot Camp a cause du stockage

Last login: Mon May 17 20:33:35 on ttys000


```
Last login: Mon May 17 20:33:35 on ttys000


macbook-pro-de-johnny:~ johnny$ diskutil list


/dev/disk0 (internal):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0


   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1


   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2





/dev/disk1 (synthesized):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1


                                 Physical Store disk0s2


   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            83.9 GB    disk1s1


   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.1 MB    disk1s2


   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3


   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4





/dev/disk2 (external, physical):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2


   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1


   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         999.8 GB   disk2s2





/dev/disk3 (synthesized):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.8 GB   disk3


                                 Physical Store disk2s2


   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              43.3 GB    disk3s1


   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.8 MB    disk3s2


   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                521.5 MB   disk3s3





macbook-pro-de-johnny:~ johnny$ df -H /


Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on


/dev/disk1s1   121G    84G    33G    72%  669956 9223372036854105851    0%   /


macbook-pro-de-johnny:~ johnny$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.[I][^\.\].[/I]' -exec sudo du -shx {} +


Password:


Sorry, try again.


Password:
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Bonsoir *John*

Tu as un *Conteneur* de *121,3 Go* > avec une occupation globale de *87,6 Go*. Ce qui laisse *33,7 Go* d'espace libre. Insuffisant intrinsèquement pour un repartitionnement afin de créer un volume *BOOTCAMP*.

- passe la commande :​

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```

qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots* rétenteurs d'espace-disque qui seraient associés à *Macintosh HD*

Est-ce que tu obtiens un retour ?


----------



## John60 (18 Mai 2021)

Merci de ta réponse 
voila se qui se passe quand je passe la commande


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2021)

Il n'y a pas de *snapshots*. Passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```

la commande vérifie l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* et de ses volumes

Poste le retour => qu'on voie s'il n'y aurait pas une erreur dans l'*apfs* responsable d'une sur-allocation de blocs.


----------



## John60 (27 Mai 2021)

Désoler de la réponse tardive voila se qu'il m'envoie avec la commande demander



> Last login: Thu May 27 19:31:18 on ttys000
> 
> 
> macbook-pro-de-johnny:~ johnny$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2021)

N'oublie pas de poster dans un bloc de code.

- il n'y a pas d'erreur dans l'*apfs*. Les *84 Go* d'occupation du volume doivent correspondre à des fichiers. Est-ce qu'une telle taille de fichiers te paraît anormale ?​


----------



## John60 (28 Mai 2021)

Le problème je comprend pas que j'ai 65,9 Go utiliser par le système il me reste 43 Go disponible et j'arrive pas a télécharger Boot Camp qui me demande 40Go, mais pourquoi systeme me prend autant de place


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2021)

On va mesurer les groupements de fichiers du volume. Mais une activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) bloquerait partiellement la commande de mesure.

- passe alors la commande préalable :​

```
csrutil status
```

qui affiche le statut actuel du *SiP*

Poste le retour.


----------



## John60 (2 Juin 2021)

> Last login: Thu May 27 20:31:35 on ttys000
> 
> 
> macbook-pro-de-johnny:~ johnny$ csrutil status
> ...




Comment fait tu bloc note ?


----------



## John60 (2 Juin 2021)

Systeme 65go je comprend pas pourquoi autant de place utiliser alors que toute application apple sont supprimer


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2021)

*SIP* activé (*enabled*).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```

qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```

à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume de démarrage (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est très lente d'exécution : attends le retour de l'invite de commande : *macbook-pro-de-johnny:~ johnny$* en signal de fin.

Poste le tableau obtenu en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## John60 (7 Juin 2021)

Tu aurais un Telegram ou quelque chose pour qu'on puisse voir ensemble plus directement parce que la je te ment pas je suis perdu de Chez perdu


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2021)

Je n'interviens que par écrit sur les forums public de MacGé.

- le petit tuto que j'ai donné à mon message #925 a été suivi sans problème par tous mes interlocuteurs à ce jour. Pourquoi y ferais-tu exception ? --> commence par désactiver le *SIP* comme décrit tout d'abord. Puis de retour dans ta session > passe la longue commande et poste son retour.​


----------



## Alexis0030 (18 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour j'ai exactement le même problème que mes confrères, mais malgres les explications que macomaniac à données impossible de lancer le bootcamp assist quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ?


```
Last login: Mon Jul 19 01:04:11 on console
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
746M    /usr
701M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
 12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
  0B    /.adobeTemp
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
6,3G    /Library
 17G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
4,0K    /.fseventsd
5,5G    /private
143M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
137G    /Users
 16G    /Applications
5,0K    /dev
4,0K    /Telemetry
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$
```

J'ai désactivé le SIP avec tes conseils car il était activé aussi chez moi et après la manip j'ai ceci


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour *Alexis*

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

qui affiche en mode texte la configuration des disques 

Poste le retour => que je voie le dispositif de ton disque interne.


----------



## Alexis0030 (19 Juillet 2021)

```
Last login: Mon Jul 19 01:05:09 on ttys000
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            198.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$
```

Bonjour voici le résultat de la commande


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2021)

Tu as une distribution à *4* volumes dans le *Conteneur* --> OS High Sierra (sur SSD) ou Mojave. *198,3 Go* d'occupation de blocs du volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD*. Ce qui donne > avec les *2,6 Go* des volumes auxiliaires --> *200,9 Go* d'occupation du *Conteneur*. Et donc *49,8 Go* d'espace libre. Ce qui fait un peu (trop) juste pour la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*.

- en regard > je comptabilise : 183,4 Gi = *197 Go* de fichiers catalogués dans *Macintosh HD*. À *1 Go* près --> guère de différence significative avec l'occupation des blocs.​
Quel est ton problème exact ? --> l'Assistant BootCamp refuse de repartitionner le *Conteneur apfs* ? - tu estimes avoir moins de données personnelles que les 137 Gi = *147 Go* du répertoire des Utilisateurs => ce qui fait que l'occupation de *Macintosh HD* serait surestimée ?


----------



## Alexis0030 (19 Juillet 2021)

Alors mon soucis est que j’aimerais installer windows 10 via bootcamp mais que celui ci me met toujours le message qu’il me faut au moins 40go d’espaces libre donc voila je ne peux utiliser le bootcamp et j’aimerais pouvoir l’utiliser voila mon soucis.

Merci à toi en tout cas


----------



## Alexis0030 (19 Juillet 2021)

Je sais pas si tu vois mon problème ou non ? @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2021)

Je comprends qu'il te manque de l'espace libre dans le *Conteneur*. On regarde si tu n'as pas des fichiers dispensables.

- passe les commandes (séparément) :​

```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
sudo du -sh ~/*
```

qui mesurent (en *Gi*) : les dossiers de comptes dans les Utilisateurs > puis les sous-dossiers de ton dossier de compte *alexisgeistel*

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## Alexis0030 (19 Juillet 2021)

```
Last login: Mon Jul 19 08:31:50 on ttys000
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$ sudo du -sh /Users/*
Password:
4,0K    /Users/Guest
 23G    /Users/Shared
113G    /Users/alexisgeistel
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$
```


```
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$ sudo du -sh ~/*
135M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Applications
576K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Creative Cloud Files
 58G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Desktop
9,3M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Documents
 11G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Downloads
 31G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/MacKeeper Backups
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Movies
1,4G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Music
9,6G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Pictures
2,6G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Public
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$
```

Et voila


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2021)

Tu as déjà 23 Gi = *25 Go* dans le dossier *Partagé* (*Shared*) des Utilisateurs --> va voir avec le Finder dans les Utilisateurs > *Partagé* => en quoi consistent ces contenus et s'ils ne seraient pas dispensables.

- pour ton dossier de compte tu as  58 Gi = *62 Go* sur ton Bureau en fichiers visibles ; et en fichiers invisibles 31 Gi = *33 Go* dans ta Bibliothèque de compte (non affichée par défaut par le Finder).​
Veux-tu une commande pour mesurer les objets de 1er rang du Bureau ? - par ailleurs passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/*
```

qui mesure (en *Gi*) les sous-dossiers de ta Bibliothèque

Poste le retour. Et dis ce qu'il en est du dossier *Partagé* et du Bureau. 

J'ai noté aussi que tu avais un dossier-Système hypertrophié :  17 Gi = *18 Go*. Passe en plus la commande :

```
sudo du -sh /Sys*/Lib*/*
```

qui mesure (en *Gi*) les sous-dossiers de la Bibliothèque du Système

Poste encore ce retour.


----------



## Alexis0030 (19 Juillet 2021)

Je dois cliquer ou pour trouver les utilisateurs dans le finder je ne les vois pas ?


```
Last login: Mon Jul 19 14:48:46 on ttys000
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$ sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/*
Password:
2,5M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Accounts
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Scripts
 21G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support
724K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Supporttransition_11099fbfb6c5936d1e0c51912bc2105d.ini
 16K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Supporttransition_2cd1b3e3feaaf12ae483208943841f0d.ini
840K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Supporttransition_56df905e22abe7b4593a716f64c3ee1e.ini
696K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Supporttransition_7967645f8027b2acd8cbf62819de6fa9.ini
 16K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Supporttransition_e98ff43a87d8b51e93ccaaffd096feb3.ini
284K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Assistant
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Assistants
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Audio
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/BlueStacks
3,9G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Caches
3,2M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Calendars
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/CallServices
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/ColorPickers
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/ColorSync
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Colors
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Compositions
1,2G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Containers
480K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Cookies
 32K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/CoreData
128K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/CoreFollowUp
 52K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Dictionaries
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Family
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Favorites
 24K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/FileProvider
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/FontCollections
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Fonts
2,9M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Frameworks
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/GameKit
9,8M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Google
 24M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Group Containers
3,2M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/IdentityServices
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Input Methods
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
192K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Keyboard
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Keyboard Layouts
4,1M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/KeyboardServices
 11M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Keychains
840K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/LanguageModeling
 20K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/LaunchAgents
184M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Logs
2,3G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Mail
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Maps
1,8G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Messages
4,8M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Metadata
 26M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Mobile Documents
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/PDF Services
288K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Passes
272K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Personas
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/PhotoshopCrashes
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/PreferencePanes
 16M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Preferences
900K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Printers
144K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/PubSub
163M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Safari
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/SafariSafeBrowsing
848K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Saved Application State
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Screen Savers
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Scripts
9,1M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Services
8,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Sharing
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Sounds
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Speech
 24K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Spelling
 23M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Suggestions
1,2M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/SyncedPreferences
356K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/VirtualBox
 31M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/VirtualDJ
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Voices
1,1M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/WebKit
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Workflows
128K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/com.apple.internal.ck
 16K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/hlprmcp
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/iMovie
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/iTunes
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$
```


```
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$ sudo du -sh /Sys*/Lib*/*
 64K    /System/Library/AWD
1,3M    /System/Library/Accessibility
468K    /System/Library/AccessoryUpdaterBundles
5,9M    /System/Library/Accounts
1,0M    /System/Library/Address Book Plug-Ins
 16K    /System/Library/AssetCache
  0B    /System/Library/AssetTypeDescriptors
544M    /System/Library/Assets
6,6M    /System/Library/Assistant
6,6M    /System/Library/Audio
 23M    /System/Library/Automator
  0B    /System/Library/Backup
184K    /System/Library/BridgeSupport
  0B    /System/Library/CacheDelete
8,5G    /System/Library/Caches
3,2M    /System/Library/ColorSync
 12K    /System/Library/Colors
 43M    /System/Library/Components
 44M    /System/Library/Compositions
372K    /System/Library/ConfigurationProfiles
 56K    /System/Library/CoreAccessories
595M    /System/Library/CoreServices
 36K    /System/Library/CryptoTokenKit
  0B    /System/Library/DTDs
  0B    /System/Library/DefaultsConfigurations
4,0K    /System/Library/DifferentialPrivacy
 96K    /System/Library/DirectoryServices
3,6M    /System/Library/Displays
 24K    /System/Library/DistributedEvaluation
256K    /System/Library/DuetActivityScheduler
 64K    /System/Library/DuetKnowledgeBase
1,0G    /System/Library/Extensions
 19M    /System/Library/Filesystems
156K    /System/Library/Filters
453M    /System/Library/Fonts
927M    /System/Library/Frameworks
864K    /System/Library/Graphics
160K    /System/Library/HIDPlugins
  0B    /System/Library/IdentityServices
3,9M    /System/Library/Image Capture
 20M    /System/Library/Input Methods
132K    /System/Library/InternetAccounts
 60K    /System/Library/Java
 32K    /System/Library/KerberosPlugins
 13M    /System/Library/Kernels
392K    /System/Library/Keyboard Layouts
332K    /System/Library/Keychains
2,2M    /System/Library/LASecureIO
  0B    /System/Library/LaunchAgents
 24K    /System/Library/LaunchDaemons
500M    /System/Library/LinguisticData
 16K    /System/Library/LocationBundles
308K    /System/Library/LoginPlugins
1,2M    /System/Library/Messages
  0B    /System/Library/Metadata
5,5M    /System/Library/MonitorPanels
 16K    /System/Library/MultiversePlugins
  0B    /System/Library/NetworkServiceProxy
4,0M    /System/Library/OnBoardingBundles
872K    /System/Library/OpenDirectory
4,0K    /System/Library/OpenSSL
  0B    /System/Library/PairedSyncServices
8,0K    /System/Library/Password Server Filters
 38M    /System/Library/Perl
 96K    /System/Library/PreferenceBundles
 84M    /System/Library/PreferencePanes
  0B    /System/Library/Preferences
  0B    /System/Library/PreferencesSyncBundles
 52M    /System/Library/PrelinkedKernels
256K    /System/Library/Printers
1,1G    /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks
796K    /System/Library/QuickLook
 21M    /System/Library/QuickTime
183M    /System/Library/Receipts
 20K    /System/Library/Recents
 16K    /System/Library/Sandbox
444K    /System/Library/Screen Savers
3,3M    /System/Library/ScreenReader
392K    /System/Library/ScriptingAdditions
  0B    /System/Library/ScriptingDefinitions
 15M    /System/Library/Security
4,7M    /System/Library/Services
1,7M    /System/Library/Sounds
2,5G    /System/Library/Speech
432K    /System/Library/Spotlight
 55M    /System/Library/StagedFrameworks
  0B    /System/Library/StartupItems
240K    /System/Library/SyncServices
3,5M    /System/Library/SystemConfiguration
  0B    /System/Library/SystemDiagnostic
2,3M    /System/Library/SystemProfiler
6,4M    /System/Library/Tcl
 84K    /System/Library/TextEncodings
364K    /System/Library/TextInput
  0B    /System/Library/User Template
672K    /System/Library/UserEventPlugins
2,8M    /System/Library/Video
304K    /System/Library/WidgetResources
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$
```

Voila les deux manipulations que tu m'as demandé


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2021)

Tu as 21 Gi = *23 Go* dans Application Support de ta Bibliothèque de compte. Dans celle du Système > tu as 8,5 Gi = *9 Go* de Caches --> ce qui explique l'hypertrophie.

- passe les 2 commandes :​

```
sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/Ap*\Sup*/*
sudo du -sh /Sys*/Lib*/Caches/*
```

qui mesurent (en *Gi*) les contenus de Application Support et de Caches

Poste les retours.

Pour le dossier *Partagé* > passe la commande :

```
open /Users/Sha*
```

qui affiche le contenu de *Partagé* dans une fenêtre du Finder

Inspecte ces contenus. À moins que tu ne veuilles une mesure des objets ? Et sur ton Bureau : tu es sûr que tu ne peux pas faire le ménage ?


----------



## Alexis0030 (19 Juillet 2021)

Je fais les manipulations ce soir en rentrant du boulot vers 20h30 et je te repost ça pour le bureau j’ai déjà supprimé pas mal de documents inutile donc je ne sais pas


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2021)

D'accord : à ce soir.


----------



## Alexis0030 (19 Juillet 2021)

```
Last login: Mon Jul 19 15:06:24 on ttys000
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$ sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/Ap*\Sup*/*
Password:
 19M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/AddressBook
 80M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Adobe
1,9G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Andy
9,0M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Ankama
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Ankama Launcher
8,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/AnkamaCertificates
556K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/App Store
811M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Battle.net
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Blizzard
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Blizzard Entertainment
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/CEF
 76M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Caches
252K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions
 11M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/CloudDocs
577M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Combo Cleaner
232K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/CrashReporter
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/D2Info0
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/DiskImages
128K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Dock
3,7M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Dofus
 22M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Dofus Retro
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Dofus-2
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Dofus-3
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Dofus-4
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/DofusAppId0_1
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/DofusAppId0_2
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/DofusAppId0_3
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/DofusAppId0_4
 25M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Epic
 58M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Firefox
218M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Google
 12K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/JREInstaller
160M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Java
 18M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Knowledge
 50M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Messenger
 45M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Microsoft
324K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Microsoft AU Daemon
132K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Microsoft AutoUpdate
516K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Microsoft Update Assistant
3,0G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/MobileSync
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Mozilla
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments
 68K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/NoxAppPlayer
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Oracle
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Preview
912K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Quick Look
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/Skype
540K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/SyncServices
8,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/WhatsApp
 12K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/[Worker].null
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/accountsd
 12G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/cacaoweb
5,8M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/com.apple.ProtectedCloudStorage
 56K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC
8,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/com.apple.backgroundtaskmanagementagent
1,7M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sbd
312K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sharedfilelist
176K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight.Shortcuts
2,2M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/com.apple.touristd
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/com.malwarebytes.mbam.frontend.agent
4,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/com.malwarebytes.mbam.frontend.application
2,4M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/com.operasoftware.Opera
3,6M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/com.plarium.raidlegends
1,1M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/com.winamax.chat
167M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/discord
8,0K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/iCloud
  0B    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/iLifeMediaBrowser
 28K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/iMazing
 20K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/icdd
502M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/lindo
1,3G    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/minecraft
1,7M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/obs-studio
 64K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/uTorrent
 12K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/unity.Blizzard Entertainment.Hearthstone
240K    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/videosubscriptionsd
 72M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/wam.04351C371E530C3762CBA45FA283ED972DCDEFB6.1
103M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/zaap
 12M    /Users/alexisgeistel/Library/Application Support/zoom.us
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$
```


```
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$ sudo du -sh /Sys*/Lib*/Caches/*
 32K    /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.CVMS
 44K    /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.Components2.SystemCache.Components
 60K    /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.Components2.SystemCache.QuickTimeComponents
 12K    /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.IntlDataCache.le
108K    /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.IntlDataCache.le.kbdx
4,0K    /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.SystemMigrationUserSizeCache
 28K    /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.app-sandbox-cache.plist
4,0K    /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.bootefisignature
8,5G    /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.coresymbolicationd
132K    /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.kext.caches
 28K    /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.preferencepanes.systemcache
  0B    /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.receiptInstaller
268K    /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.xpchelper.cache
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$
```


----------



## Alexis0030 (19 Juillet 2021)

voila les deux manipulations déjà et pour les utilitaires j'ai réussi à y accéder via ta manip et j'ai pu supprimer quelques docs en effet


----------



## Alexis0030 (19 Juillet 2021)

Et c'est bon ! le boot camp assist ne m'affiche plus le message d'erreur !!! 

Merci beaucoup à toi @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2021)

Alors content pour toi !


----------



## Alexis0030 (19 Juillet 2021)

Désolé mais nouveau problème j'ai finis l'installation et le boot camp me dit maintenant ceci : *Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.

Aurais-tu la solution @macomaniac ?*


----------



## Alexis0030 (19 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Alexis0030 (20 Juillet 2021)

C'est bon j'ai réussi à résoudre ce problème par contre lors de l'installation à la fin boot camp me dit qu'il y a un echec de l'installation...


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2021)

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie où en est la configuration du disque interne.


----------



## Alexis0030 (20 Juillet 2021)

```
Last login: Tue Jul 20 14:46:58 on ttys000
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         181.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                61.7 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +181.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            163.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.9 GB     disk2

MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$
```


----------



## Alexis0030 (20 Juillet 2021)

Voila @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2021)

Tu as 2 partitions dédiées à Windows -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                61.7 GB    disk0s4
```

est-ce que l'installation de Windows a échoué et est-ce que tu voudrais supprimer ces 2 partitions > récupérer leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* => afin de pouvoir relancer de neuf l'Assistant BootCamp ? - car le message : "*Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition*" signifie que la présence de ces 2 partitions en plus de celle de l'*apfs* --> bloque l'Assistant BootCamp.


----------



## Alexis0030 (20 Juillet 2021)

Alors je l’ai déjà fait via l’assistant du disque en partitionnant pour rebooter le truc mais je n’arrive toujours pas à installer windows car a chaque fois il me met l’erreur à la fin du chargement boot camp


----------



## Alexis0030 (20 Juillet 2021)

Alors je l’ai déjà fait via l’assistant du disque en partitionnant pour rebooter le truc mais je n’arrive toujours pas à installer windows car a chaque fois il me met l’erreur à la fin du chargement boot camp


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2021)

Si ton problème est celui de l'installation de Windows > je ne suis pas compétent (je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'installe pas) : c'est @Locke qui est expert à ce sujet.

- s'il s'agit de régler des questions de partitionnement > je peux m'en occuper par contre. Et je n'ai pas saisi si tu pouvais de toi-même avec l'Assistant BootCamp supprimer les 2 partitions actuelles pour tout reprendre de neuf > ou si l'Assistant BootCamp était bloqué en ce qui concerne la suppression de ces partitions.​


----------



## Alexis0030 (20 Juillet 2021)

Non pour le coup supprimer je peux y’a pas de soucis c’est vraiment lors de l’installation ou boot camp me met en échec à la fin du chargement et windows ne se lance pas comme dans certaines vidéos ou j’ai vu qu’après le chargement de bootcamp windows se lance automatiquement


----------



## Alexis0030 (20 Juillet 2021)

Merci dans tout les cas @macomaniac et si @Locke sait quelque chose à ce sujet je suis preneur ! ☺️


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2021)

D'accord : je vois. Il s'agit d'un problème d'installation. Je vais donc botter en touche refiler la patate chaude passer courtoisement le relais à @Locke. Il va falloir que tu attendes qu'il se manifeste dans ce fil.


----------



## Alexis0030 (20 Juillet 2021)

Pas de problème merci beaucoup ☺️


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2021)

Alexis0030 a dit:


> et si @Locke sait quelque chose à ce sujet je suis preneur ! ☺️


La première chose à faire est de mentionner le modèle exact de ton Mac dont on ignore tout. Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue.


----------



## Alexis0030 (20 Juillet 2021)

et voila @Locke


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2021)

Tu as un MBP récent et une installation ne pose aucun problème, si toutes les conditions sont réunies. Le problème est que tu mentionnes ceci...


Alexis0030 a dit:


> Alors je l’ai déjà fait via l’assistant du disque en partitionnant pour rebooter le truc mais je n’arrive toujours pas à installer windows car a chaque fois il me met l’erreur à la fin du chargement boot camp


...c'est bien, mais il te faudra relancer le Terminal et taper de nouveau...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée, puis en donnant le résultat. Si Assistant Boot Camp détecte la moindre partition en plus, il refusera de faire une installation complète !


----------



## Alexis0030 (20 Juillet 2021)

D’accord je fais la manip et t’envoie ça dans la soirée merci


----------



## Alexis0030 (20 Juillet 2021)

```
Last login: Tue Jul 20 14:58:49 on ttys000
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         181.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                61.7 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +181.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            163.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.9 GB     disk2

MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$
```

Voila le résultat @Locke


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2021)

Alexis0030 a dit:


> 3: Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED 8.0 GB disk0s3
> 4: Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP 61.7 GB disk0s4





Alexis0030 a dit:


> Voila le résultat @Locke


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, tant que ces 2 partitions seront présentes, Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire la moindre installation ! Il va te falloir recommencer les manipulations via le Terminal pour les supprimer.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2021)

*Alexis* n'a qu'à passer la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```

qui : supprime les 2 partitions > récupère leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2021)

Je rajouterais que lorsque l'espace sera récupéré qu'il ne faudra pas, sous Assistant Boot Camp et uniquement qu'avec lui, faire une réservation de plus de 60 Go, car il faut laisser un espace de 20/25 Go pour que macOS puisse travailler correctement.

Dans ton cas de figure avec ton MBP de 2017, après lancement d'Assistant Boot Camp, celui-ci propose de faire une réservation d'une partition pour Windows. Il formatera cette partition temporaire en MS-DOS (FAT32), dans un espace virtuel, il enchaînera en téléchargeant les pilotes/drivers, puis tout le contenu du fichier .iso de Windows qui devra impérativement être en 64 bits.

Une fois fait, Assistant Boot Camp passera la main à l'installateur de Windows. Dans cette fenêtre...





...il faudra sélectionner la partition qui aura systématiquement pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules, puis faire un clic sur Formater. On accepte les options de formatage, le nom BOOTCAMP disparaîtra, mais on fait un clic sur Suivant et l'installation se poursuivra jusqu'au bout, avec au minimum 2 redémarrages. En fin d'installation de Windows, une fois l'apparition du Bureau, se lancera automatiquement un fichier Setup.exe propre à Windows ayant pour nom Boot Camp...





...tout est automatique, les pilotes/drivers seront installés, il y aura un redémarrage après mise à jour du pilote graphique. On attend sagement la fin de l'installation, après un ultime redémarrage, le logiciel Boot Camp de Windows supprimera l'espace virtuel contenant les pilotes/drivers et le contenu du fichier .iso, il n'y aura plus aucune trace.


----------



## Alexis0030 (21 Juillet 2021)

```
Last login: Wed Jul 21 01:52:04 on ttys000
MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Unable to find disk for disk0s3
Unable to find disk for disk0s4
Started APFS operation
Error: -69771: The target disk is too small for this operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            178.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MBP-de-Alexis:~ alexisgeistel$
```


----------



## Alexis0030 (21 Juillet 2021)

Par contre je n’ai pas compris ta manip @Locke


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2021)

Les partitions avaient déjà été supprimées et leur espace récupéré au *Conteneur*.

- quoi qu'il en soit --> Assistant BootCamp opérationnel.​


----------



## Alexis0030 (21 Juillet 2021)

Ok d’accord donc ça c’est bon, ducoup j’attends la réponse de @Locke pour la suite


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2021)

Alexis0030 a dit:


> Par contre je n’ai pas compris ta manip @Locke





Alexis0030 a dit:


> Ok d’accord donc ça c’est bon, ducoup j’attends la réponse de @Locke pour la suite


Maintenant la structure de ton disque dur interne est correcte, relit lentement ma réponse        #966      , il n'y a rien de compliqué en lançant Assistant Boot Camp, mais je te précise seulement comment cela doit se dérouler.

Par contre tu as un problème, ton disque dur est de 251 Go et la place occupée est de 180 Go, il ne te reste que 71 Go et là ça m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne rue pas dans les brancards !


----------



## Alexis0030 (21 Juillet 2021)

Ça voudrait dire quoi ? Que je n’ai pas assez de place pour boot camp ?

Je t’assure j’ai beau lire ta trame je n’arrive pas bien a comprendre…


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2021)

Alexis0030 a dit:


> Ça voudrait dire quoi ? Que je n’ai pas assez de place pour boot camp ?
> 
> Je t’assure j’ai beau lire ta trame je n’arrive pas bien a comprendre…


Il te reste 71 Go de disponible et Assistant Boot Camp va en réclamer à minima 42 Go, il ne restera que 71-42=29 Go et macOS va très vite se retrouver à l'étroit avec un risque de blocage total. Tu auras accès à Windows mais macOS restera bloqué à court terme sans aucune possibilité de récupérer quoi que ce soit.

Tu es dans un cas de figure ou je te déconseille de tenter une installation de Windows, mais je t'invite fortement à lire intégralement un document officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...par défaut celle-ci recommande maintenant un minimum de 64 Go, voire pour plus de confort 128 Go.


----------



## Alexis0030 (21 Juillet 2021)

Donc impossible de télécharger windows même pour un cours instant ?


----------



## Locke (22 Juillet 2021)

Alexis0030 a dit:


> Donc impossible de télécharger windows même pour un cours instant ?


 Si tu n'as pas l'espace suffisant que réclame Assistant Boot Camp, non ! Ce n'est pas le téléchargement qui pose problème, mais le stockage dans l'espace virtuel.


----------



## Alexis0030 (22 Juillet 2021)

Mais ça c’est bon j’ai l’espace


----------



## Locke (22 Juillet 2021)

Alexis0030 a dit:


> Mais ça c’est bon j’ai l’espace


Non, relis ma réponse        #973      et ce passage...


Locke a dit:


> Tu es dans un cas de figure ou je te déconseille de tenter une installation de Windows, mais je t'invite fortement à lire intégralement un document officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...par défaut celle-ci recommande maintenant un minimum de 64 Go, voire pour plus de confort 128 Go.


...fais le calcul, la place occupée dans ton disque dur interne est de 180 Go. Il te reste bien 251-180 = 71 Go, or si Assistant Boot Camp t'impose un minimum de 42 Go il ne reste plus que 29 Go et bien trop peu pour que macOS puisse fonctionner à long terme. Autre hypothèse, si Assistant Boot Camp t'impose 64 Go il ne reste plus que 7 Go et là il bloquera et empêchera l'installation. Il y a une inconnue, quelle est la taille que tu réserves pour Windows ?


----------



## Alexis0030 (19 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour j’ai un soucis à chaque démarrage de mon macbook pro de 2017 un écran bleu s’affiche et je ne peux rien faire d’autre…

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2021)

Normalement, au démarrage si tu maintiens la touche *alt* longuement tu devrais voir apparaître l'icône de Macintosh HD que tu sélectionneras et tu arriveras dans ta session de travail. Si c'est bien le cas, tu vas dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, tu sélectionnes Mactintohs HD et un clic sur Redémarrer.

De cette façon, ce sera toujours Macintosh HD qui démarrera, par contre ta version de Windows et corrompue et c'est irréparable, car un Mac ne possède pas de BIOS, il est donc impossible de démarrer en Mode sans échec sous Windows pour réparer !


----------



## Vinko57 (24 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même soucis que beaucoup d'entre vous je n'arrive pas à installer le boot camp qui me dit "*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant."*
Hors j'ai bien l'espace nécessaire (en tout cas c'est ce que me dit l'ordinateur, je n'ai pas encore essayé avec Terminal étant donné que je n'y connais pas grand chose...). Quelqu'un pourrait m'aiguiller? 

Merci beaucoup par avance !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2022)

Bonjour *Vinko*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher en mode texte le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *17è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Vinko57 (25 Février 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Vinko*
> 
> Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->
> 
> ...


Bonjour Macomaniac

Super merci pour ta réponse, j'espère que j'ai fait la bonne manipulation...

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            440.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## Locke (25 Février 2022)

Vinko57 a dit:


> Super merci pour ta réponse, j'espère que j'ai fait la bonne manipulation...


Pas tout à fait, j'ai corrigé, relis le dernier paragraphe de la réponse        #981      .


----------



## Vinko57 (25 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pas tout à fait, j'ai corrigé, relis le dernier paragraphe de la réponse        #981      .


Exact je n'ai pas appuyé sur continuer... Mea culpa 

Et merci Locke pour la correction !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2022)

Tu as *440 Go* d'occupation du volume principal et *3,7 Go* pour les 3 volumes auxiliaires = *443,7 Go*. Avec *56,3 Go* d'espace libre théorique. Théorique > car un instantané *apfs* peut verrouiller la capacité de repartitionnement du *Conteneur*.

- passe la commance (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
```

qui s'enquiert d'éventuels *snapshots*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Vinko57 (26 Février 2022)

```
No snapshots for disk1s1
```

Voilà le retour j'avais déjà utilisé snapshot il me semble dernièrement...


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2022)

On va tenter un repartitionnement du *Conteneur* pour voir ce qui se passe. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 460g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```

la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *460 Go* et crée un volume indépendant *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32* de *40 Go* - puis affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour  complet de la commande.


----------



## Vinko57 (27 Février 2022)

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 39 963 176 960 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 459 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 459 148 234 752 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 499 963 174 912 to 459 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 9754000 sectors in 1219250 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=4096 spc=8 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=112381696 drv=0x80 bsec=9756416 bspf=1191 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         460.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                40.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +460.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            440.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
```

C'est un peu long mais voilà le retour !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2022)

Le repartionnement a fonctionné sans problème pour un volume de *40 Go*. Passe la commande de réversion :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```

qui supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.

Note : *40 Go* me paraît la taille maximum que tu peux allouer actuellement à une partition vu l'occupation de *Macintosh HD*. Mais je pense que c'est trop peu pour une partition dédiée à l'installation de Windows. Il faudrait que tu fasses davantage de place dans *Macintosh HD* > pour pouvoir créer une partition de *60 Go* disons.


----------



## Vinko57 (27 Février 2022)

```
resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 39 963 176 960 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 499 963 174 912 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499 962 146 816 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 459 999 997 952 to 499 963 174 912 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            440.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
```

Merci pour le retour. 
Juste une info, comment faire pour faire de la place sur *Macintosh hd*? Car justement j'ai essayé de faire de la place en supprimant des fichiers inutilisés et mon Mac me dit que j'ai actuellement 70 Go de place.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2022)

Tu as récupéré sans problème la capacité initiale du *Conteneur*.

- pour faire de la place : tu peux copier des fichiers de ton dossier de compte (relevant par exemple des sous-dossiers Téléchargements ou Vidéos) => dans le volume d'un DDE USB > puis supprimer les originaux. Est-ce que ça ne fonctionne pas chez toi ?​


----------



## Vinko57 (28 Février 2022)

Si justement c'est la manipulation que j'ai faite déjà, je vais continuer comme ça alors et faire plus de place. 

Merci beaucoup pour le coup de main


----------



## Vinko57 (5 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis de retour avec mes erreurs Boot Camp et j'ai le même problème, le message suivant s'affiche "*Votre disque n’a pas pu être partitionné*".

Voici un retour du diskutil :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            400.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.9 GB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            PSP2018                +445.7 MB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.9 GB     disk4
```


----------



## Locke (5 Mars 2022)

@Vinko57
On déménage ici qui traite de ton problème, on ne va pas jouer au ping-pong avec d'autres messages.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2022)

@ *Vinko*

Tu as largement assez d'espace libre pour un repartitionnement. Mais il se pourrait que de petites erreurs dans l'*apfs* bloquent l'opération de la part de l'Assistant BootCamp.

- donc redémarre  > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*command R*) tenues pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours. Quand tu as les 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'Utilitaire de disque. Presse la pastille : "*Présentation*" et coche l'option : "*Afficher tous les appareils*" --> ce qui permet l'affichage du *Conteneur apfs* global. Sélectionne ce dernier ensuite et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus pour réparer l'*apfs*.​
Puis redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*). De retour dans ta session --> retente un partitionnement via l'Assistant BootCamp.


----------



## Vinko57 (6 Mars 2022)

Ok merci pour le retour je vais tenter ça et voir ce que ça va donner !!


----------



## Vinko57 (18 Mars 2022)

Bonjour bonjour,

Je reviens une nouvelle fois vers vous car je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire la manipulation rapidement. Le problème est que ça ne marche pas, un message d'erreur s'affiche "Impossible de démonter le disque". 

Il est possible de faire quelque chose pour résoudre ce problème?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2022)

Rappelle-moi : quel est l'OS actuellement installé et de quelle année est ton Mac ?


----------



## Vinko57 (18 Mars 2022)

Alors concernant l'OS c'est _macOS High Sierra._ 
Version 10.13.6
L'année : MacBook Pro (13-inch, _2017_, Four Thunderbolt 3 Ports).


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2022)

Avec High Sierra > quand tu démarres en mode secours --> tu démarres sur le volume de secours du *Conteneur*. Donc tu ne peux pas démonter tous les volumes du *Conteneur* pour réparer l'*apfs*. Avec les OS postérieurs > quand tu démarres en mode secours --> tu démarres sur un clone du volume de secours chargé en *RAM* à la volée. Donc tu peux démonter tous les volumes du *Conteneur* pour réparer l'*apfs* > puisque tu es sur un démarrage en *RAM* indépendant du disque.

- redémarre > les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*command option R*) tenues pressées = démarrage par internet (globe terrestre) > chargeant en *RAM* l'OS de secours le plus avancé compatible avec le Mac. Quand tu obtiens un écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* --> quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation par l'option "*Réinstaller macOS*" - ou bien as-tu un libellé : "*Réinstaller macOS Big Sur*" ou "*Réinstaller macOS Monterey*" ?​


----------



## Vinko57 (18 Mars 2022)

Bizarrement quand je fait la manipulation et que je veux mettre le mot de passe de la box internet ça ne marche pas... 

J'essaierai chez moi, je pense que ce sera plus simple ! Je reviendrai avec la réponse à ce moment là


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2022)

Regarde en haut à droite de l'écran de la session de secours : tu as une icône de clavier en forme de drapeau. Es-tu en clavier *Français Azerty*  ou *Américain Qwerty* ?


----------



## infoyass (22 Avril 2022)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaite installer Windows 10 avec Boot Camp sur mon mac air 2015 (MOJAVE). Mon SSD comporte 46Go de libre et pourtant, Boot Camp continue de me dire qu'il me faut au moins 41 Go d'espace libre, la belle affaire... 

J'ai bien fouillé dans les précédents sujets mais ne suis pas parvenu à mes fins. 

Par avance, je remercie mon sauveur
 je suis vraiment bloqué  j'ai un tp à faire


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2022)

Bonjour *infoyass*

Avec *75,6 Go* d'occupation du *Conteneur apfs* de *121,1 Go* > tu restes un peu juste en ce qui concerne la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* de taille suffisante. Car > une fois *41 Go* soustraits de la taille du *Conteneur* --> *4,6 Go* d'espace libre restant dans ce dernier laissent peu de marge pour le fonctionnement de Mojave.

- afin de vérifier néanmoins qu'il n'y ait pas de blocage en soi pour un tel repartitionnement (ce qui pourrait être le cas si un instantané *apfs* = *snapshot* verrouillait l'espace du *Conteneur*) --> passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 80.1g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) le *Conteneur* à *80,1 Go* en créant une partition de *41 Go* portant un volume *BOOTCAMP* de format *FAT-32* > puis affiche la configuration interne résultante

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *17è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ce test permettra de vérifier si la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *41 Go* est en soi validée.


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2022)

infoyass a dit:


> J'ai bien fouillé dans les précédents sujets mais ne suis pas parvenu à mes fins.


Avec un tout petit SSD de 121 Go je te déconseille de faire l'installation de Windows 10. Si d'un côté tu obtiens le minimum de 50 Go de libre pour installer Windows, dans un laps de temps très court ta version de macOS va bloquer au point que tu ne puisses plus l'utiliser ! Pourquoi ? Une version de macOS a besoin pour une utilisation optimale et surtout pour faire les mises à jour d'un espace minimal permanent variant entre 25/30 Go, en deçà ce sera à tes risques et périls.

À quoi bon avec ce petit SSD de 121 Go vouloir installer Windows, si par la suite tu bloques sous macOS ?


----------



## infoyass (23 Avril 2022)

Merci beaucoup chère ami


----------

